#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-05
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> drake_olc: 안녕하세요
<drake_olc> ㅎㅇㅇ
<drake_olc> 네트워크 관리에 대한 수업중입니다
<drake_olc> 현재 서버의 종류 강의중이시네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 근데 난이도 쉬프트 업이 무지 빠르네요
<drake_olc> 다른 종류입니다..
<yemharc> 아하
<drake_olc> 저번주와는 다른 강사님
<drake_olc> yemharc: 혹시 님 컴터에 나눔고딕코딩 설치되어있나요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ?
<drake_olc> 그게 영문이름이 어떻게 되야잇나요
<yemharc> ttf-nanumcoding일걸요
<drake_olc> 아뇨 설치 말구염
<drake_olc> 폰트 고를때 나오는 이름..
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 기본적으로 시스템에서는 한글로 나오구요
<drake_olc> 어떻게!
<yemharc> 폰트셀렉팅에서는 NanumGothicCoding
<drake_olc> 아 맞네요
<yemharc> 콘솔 폰트설정 하시는거에요?
<yemharc> 오오미 SSD 갖고싶네요
<yemharc> 다운로드 + 업로드 + 시스템 옆그레이드(..)를 동시에 진행하니 버벅버벅
<drake_olc> 네 잘되네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 폰트이름 신경 안쓰고 살다가
<yemharc> 전에 그놈3 설치하고서 수동설정할때 좀 고생했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> 저 잠시 재접좀할게요
<drake_olc> 아 눈이 시원하네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시 리눅스 똑똑해요
<yemharc> 파일 다운로드 중에 이동시키면 알아서 그쪽으로 연결하니...
<drake_olc> 하지만 유저들은 스마트한걸 싫어해요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> "알수없는 오류를 어떻게든 해결했습니다" 이런거 싫어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오늘의 간단한 팁
<yemharc> mms 스트리밍 파일 다운로드 방법
<drake_olc> ffmpeg ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile output.wmv mms://asdf.com/abc.wmv
<drake_olc> osi 7layer는 제발 좀 안 나왔으면 좋겠다는 강사님의 말씀
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> '강의를 듣는 분들이 네트워크 카드를 만들거도 아니고..'
<yemharc> 근데 서버/네트워크 서적들 보면 초반부에 언제나 나와버리죠
<drake_olc> 네 긍게요
<yemharc> 사실은 핑 전송간의 과정 개념설명에 가까운건데
<yemharc> 이걸 쉽게 안 쓰고 있는 그대로 써 놔서 다들 "아 이거 중요한가부다" 해버리게 된거죠
<drake_olc> 그게 ip capsulation으로 설명이 다 되는듯..
<yemharc> 근데 또 좀 더 들어간 책들은 7계층->캡슐레이션 식으로 가버려서...........
<yemharc> 여튼 7계층 안 나온 책 찾는게 더 힘들어요
<drake_olc> ㅇㅇ 근데 그건 별 쓸모가 없다능
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 사실 7계층은 하드웨어 영역까지 포함하는 녀석이다 보니
<yemharc> 막상 소프트웨어를 다루는 사람 입장에선 들어도 별 의미가 없죠
<drake_olc> 긍게 하시는말씀
<yemharc> 차라리 네트웤 드라이버 소스나 보는게 ㅎ
<drake_olc> "님들이 nic 만들것도 아니고.." <- 명언
<yemharc> (사실 그것도 별 의미 없지만요)
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 명언이네요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 로또 맞고싶다
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_olc> 맞고싶으면 일단 구입을..
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 진짜 하나 사볼까
<yemharc> <-태어나서 한번도 구입해 본 적이 없습니다 (...)
<drake_olc> 막상 사러가면 확률이 머릿속에 맴돌겠죠
<yemharc> 겉으로는 쿨하지만 속으로는 "난 안될거야 아마"
<yemharc> 근데 그정도 확률이 되면 오히려 확률을 신경 안쓰게되지 않아요?
<drake_olc> 돈을 걍 버리는것보단 그래도 어떤 희망을 가지는건가요?
<drake_olc> 어차피 버리는건 마찬가지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 확실히
<yemharc> 그 돈이면 잠깐의 신기루같은 행복보단 당장 확실하게 폐에 들어와 줄 담배를 사겠...........
<yemharc> (어?)
<drake_olc> 어?
<drake_olc> 근데 flow control도 nic 단계에서 들어갈텐데..
<drake_olc> 아~
<yemharc> 음
<drake_olc> 처리가 그렇게 된다는것만 알아두면 된대요 금방 넘어가네요
<yemharc> 플로우 컨트롤은 하드웨어 처리량을 고려해서 설계...............하는거니 소프트웨어 영역도 조금 포함되잖아요
<drake_olc> 긍게 어떤 에러가 있을때 그런게 있을수있다..
<drake_olc> 덧붙이시는 말씀 (요샌 뭐 그런거 잘 없다)
<drake_olc> 멀티플렉스 설명중
<Seony> 멀티플렉스는 극장 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> yemharc 님 오랜만입니다;
<cartes9> ^^
<yemharc> cartes9: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 전에 면접 보신건 잘 되셨나요?
<drake_olc> 리눅스 강의인데 impress좀 쓰지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_olc> 다 파워포인트 쓰시네
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 그리고 제가 가장 불만인건 왜 다 굴림체를 쓰시냐는 겁니다
<drake_olc> 굴림체는 8, 9포인트 외엔 좀 쓰지 말라고 -.-
<yemharc> ppt 글꼴로 굴림인가요.....
<drake_olc> 네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ...그건 또
<drake_olc> 제가 세미나때 발표자료에서 굴림은 하나도 안 들어갔었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하다못해 돋움체만 되도...........
<drake_olc> 그나마 캡춰자료도 돋움 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> yemharc, 그럭저럭 갔어요
<cartes9> 가상서버호스팅 5일밖에 안남았다는 메일이 와서
<cartes9> 연장했네요 휴
<drake_olc> 인터넷에 requirements 강의중입니다
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 근데 리눅스랑 윈도는 뭐 이리 성능차가...........
<yemharc> 윈도는 하드웨어 스펙이 일정 이상이 안되면 도저히 매끄럽게 쓸 수가 없네요
<drake_olc> 윈도우에 384mb 붙였는데 죽을뻔
<yemharc> 1.2Gb 동영상 파일을 넥서스 용으로 컨버팅 하려고 하니 파일 읽어들이다 다운................
<drake_olc> (하지만 부모님들은 잘 사용하심)
<yemharc> 포기하고 ffmpeg 돌리는 중이네요
<drake_olc> x264도 괜찮..
<yemharc> 아, 어차피 스크립트라 (...)
<yemharc> 전 엠팩4를 좀 더 선호하는 편이에요
<drake_olc> 전 mpeg4-avc1(x264) 가장 선호합니다
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내년엔 시스템 하나 빵빵하게 맞출까...........
<yemharc> 슬슬 데탑이란놈이 갖고싶고
<drake_olc> i7-980?
<yemharc> 뭣보다 B&S 나오고 (........먼산)
<cartes9> 리눅스도 깔수있어요?
<drake_olc> with 제 하드용량만큼?
<yemharc> cartes9: 리눅스도 깔수 있냐뇨?
<cartes9> 그냥 멍청한 질문이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 본체에 한 100만원 들이면
<cartes9> 새로 컴퓨터사면 리눅스도 깔려요? 'ㅡ'?
<yemharc> 만족하고 쓰려나요
<drake_olc> 아뇨
<drake_olc> 그건 아니라고 확실하게 이야기할 수 있
<yemharc> 잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 100으로도 안되는겁니까
<yemharc> 전 하드코어 유저가 아니라구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 370으로도 불가능한데 무슨 ㅡ.ㅡ
<cartes9> 왠만한 프로그램들은
<cartes9> 팟팟팟 떠요
<cartes9> 100만원짜리 컴퓨터
<drake_olc> 그나저나.. 저.. 하드 또 부족 뜹니다..
<yemharc> 적당히 스스디에 OS깔고 저장용 하드 하나 물리면 될듯
<yemharc> drake_olc: 적당히 모아요 좀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저러시다 스토리지 개설할 기세
<drake_olc> tcp/ip protocol 강의중입니다
<drake_olc> ip는 internet protocol 입니다.
<drake_olc> (이러면서 넘어갔어..)
<yemharc> GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooD
<drake_olc> ip 설명보다 인터넷 기관에 대한 내용을 길게 설명하시네요
<drake_olc> 어? ip는 software쪽이네요
<drake_olc> 아나
<drake_olc> 졸라 설명하고는 '중요한건 아닙니다'
<yemharc> ..................
<drake_olc> 아 그림 복잡해졌어...
<drake_olc> app에서 데이터를 100바이트짜리를 전송하면 내부적으로 tcp헤더 20바이트 ip헤더 20바이트 이더넷 헤더 14바이트 트레일러 4바이트
<drake_olc> 총 158바이트가 되네요
<yemharc> 어라........헤더가 저렇게 컸던가요
<drake_olc> 58바이트면 졸라큰건 아닌것 같은데..
<yemharc> 음...........
<drake_olc> 58/1500이면 4%정도가 오버로 붙는건가..
<yemharc> ip헤더가 32x6bit 사이즈였던가............
<drake_olc> 근데 사실
<drake_olc> v6로 가면 더 붙잖아요
<drake_olc> -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 그야 뭐...
<yemharc> 일단 사이즈 자체가...............
<yemharc> 우와...........헤더구조도 가물가물...
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 그렇긴한데 서버쪽 부하는 많이 줄여줘요
<yemharc> 문제는 사람 머리에 부하가 걸립...........(응?)
<drake_olc> 브로드캐스트 최적화잖아요
<drake_olc> 멀티캐스트라고 해서..
<drake_olc> 서버가 연결지향인데 서버는 '여러사람에게 보낼 내용' 한개만 보내도 여러사람이 볼수 있죠
<drake_olc> v4에서 연결지향이면 100명에게 보내면 100개를 보내야 함..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 그래봐야 트래픽은 그대로잖아요
<drake_olc> 서버쪽에서 그 트래픽때문에 백본 물리고 하지 않고
<drake_olc> 5mbps짜리면 회선당 20명밖에 못 받아보는데
<drake_olc> v6에서는 무제한으로 뿌릴수 있죠
<drake_olc> 방송국같은 시스템
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 대충 이해는 가네요
<yemharc> 근데 그것보다
<yemharc> 언제쯤 v6로 전환될까요 (..)
<drake_olc> 한..
<drake_olc> 2020년?
<drake_olc> 원더키디?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> v6 전환되면 국가서 고정ip 지급하려나
<yemharc> (...........)
<yemharc> 주민번호 대용으로 쓰자! 하면서? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거 외우고 다니려면 좀 힘들겠네요
<drake_olc> 외울건 뒤에 몇자리 정도 되겠죠
<yemharc> 하긴........국가별/지역별로 앞자리만 좀 할당해도
<yemharc> 어지간한건 해결되긴 하겠네요
<drake_olc> 네
<yemharc> 수 조합이 워낙 많으니...............
<drake_olc> 스위칭허브 강의중
<drake_olc> wlan 강의중
<drake_olc> xdsl 하니까 그거 생각나넹
<yemharc> ?
<drake_olc> yemharc: directX 유래 아세용?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 뭔가요?
<drake_olc> 원래 ms에서 api를 발표하는데 그때까지는 direct X가 아니었어요
<mightyms> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_olc> 그러니까.. direct play / direct 2d / direct sound 이런식이었는데
<drake_olc> 거기서 발표장에서 사람들이 모여서 direct 거시기(x) 라고 막 이야기하는걸 ms에서 듣고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 며칠후 아예 이름을 다이렉트 거시기로 하게 됩니다
<drake_olc> 이제 MTU 나왔네요
<drake_olc> fragmentation & reassembly라고 하는데 걍 copy & paste라고 설명하는게 더 이해가 잘 될거 같은데.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐, 그 부분은 일단 '정식으로 채용된 단어'니까요
<yemharc> 근데 전문용어는 전문용어고
<yemharc> 개념설명할땐 좀 풀어서 설명하라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 대부분의 [교수]들이 꼭 그딴식이라
<yemharc> 맘에 안들어요
<drake_olc> 그래서 제가 발표할땐 좀 그런거 그림으로 설명 ㅋ
<drake_olc> 쉬는시간이라 담배한대 빨고 오겠습니다
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 저도 담배
<yemharc> 오오미
<yemharc> 1.9gb 컨버팅에 옵션 high로 주니 2.6gb가 튀어나옵니다
<yemharc> 이뭐
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_olc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 앗, 오늘도 olc이신가요?
<drake_olc> jincreator :: linux 하나 설치해서 vmware image 하나만 던져줄수있남?
<jincreator> 음...제가 우분투에서는 vmware를 안써서요.
<drake_olc> 아 지금 안바쁘면 어쩔수없구
<drake_olc> 아니
<drake_olc> 바쁘면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_olc> vmware 말고 vbox도 괜찮을듯..
<drake_olc> cent 하나만 해주면안됨?
<jincreator> 헉, 우분투도 아니고 센트를요?
<drake_olc> ㅈㅅ
<drake_olc> 근데 우분투는 이미지 있나?
<jincreator> 아뇨(...)
<drake_olc> ...
<jincreator> 그게 하드 용량도 부족하고 3시에 또 수업인지라 그 전까지 설치 & 보내드리기가 끝나야 하거든요.
<jincreator> 응? 근데 드라케님은 그냥 서버에 접속하시면 되는 거 아닌가요?
<drake_olc> 강사님이 vm에 센트깔다 빡치심
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_olc> 여기 컴터가 좀 이상..
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_olc> 어드레스 클래스 강의중입니다
<drake_olc> 넷마스킹 나오겠구만
<drake_olc> 이건 내가 뭐 어떻게 태클을 걸수가 없쿤
<drake_olc> cidr 이건 난 모르것는디..
<drake_olc> nat 나왔당
<drake_olc> 잠시 윈도우 부팅하겠습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<grr> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 외근 나갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<imsu> drake_olc: 학원이십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_olc> nat 에서 ipv6로 넘어감
<drake_olc> DNS 강의중
<drake_olc> arp 강의중
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 그건 먼가요..=_=
<drake_olc> address resolution protocol이래요
<drake_olc> network byte order 강의중
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 그건 nbo 인가요?
<drake_olc> little endian, big endian 에 대한 내용입니다
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 리틀인디안 빅 인디안 꼬꼬마 인디안
<bluedusk> 인디안 보이!!
<bluedusk> ......
<drake_olc> ten little indian boy
<drake_olc> 헐
<imsu> drake_olc: 머리 아프군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> big endian과 little endian은 걸리버여행기에서 나온대유
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 이제 icmp
<bluedusk> 헐
<imsu> drake_olc: 머 이렇게 머리 아픈 내용만 나옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 시간과 정신의 방에서 수업들으시나요? ㄸ
<bluedusk> 아니 무슨 수업 주제가 순식간에.. 지나가능..;
<imsu> grr: 짱개님 ㅎㅇ ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> icmp : 아이 시x 미x 프로토스
<imsu> 사차원 관문러쉬군요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 ㅎㅇ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아흠
<drake_olc> destination unreachable :: 수취인불명
<imsu> unrichable 로 읽어지는데;; 부자되긴 틀렸네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> source quench :: 야이 시x 작작좀 보내
<bluedusk> imsu, 저 이직했어요
<bluedusk> 압구정 바람돌이로
<bluedusk> ......
<imsu> 오잉
<drake_olc> bluedusk :: ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<imsu> 압구정 바람돌이??
<imsu> 나이트 삐끼? ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 바람돌이가 뭐에요?
<cartes9> 아
<bluedusk> 회사가 압구정에 있어서..
<bluedusk> ...바람돌이는 그냥..웃기라고..
<imsu> 큭큭
<bluedusk> 안욱기는군요..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 스크린세이버나 커스터마이징 해야지
<imsu> 압구정이면 연예인들을 볼수있단ㄴ 그~~~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안보임
<bluedusk> ...
<imsu> 큭;;
<drake_olc> 홍대가 더 잘 보이겠다
<drake_olc> 홍대에서 크라잉넛은 걍 동네사람 -ㅅ-
<imsu> 연예인 본지 오래되었어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 흠 gtk 보다 qt가 더 재밌군 큭큭
<drake_olc> imsu ㅇㅇ... 근데 ++을 해야하자나
<imsu> drake_olc: 개무시 ㅋㅋ 그냥 씁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 c도 제대로 몬하는 놈이 qt 따위 제대로 하겠습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ 대충 써야지 제길 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수시군요.. c도 하고 qt도 하고
<cartes9> 흠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 헐 글자 그대로인데요;; 그냥 유저일뿐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> bluedusk: 남들보고 굇수라고 하면서 본인은 dbms를 하신다던가..
<bluedusk> drake_olc, dbms는 먼가요..먹는건가요??
<imsu> 저건 겸손도 아녀 이런 나쁜 사람!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bluedusk> imsu, 헐 그냥 유저지만 c도 하고 qt도 하고 gtk보다 qt가 더 재밌다니!!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 완전 굇수..;;군요..;
<drake_olc> 오호라?
<grr> imsu: 안녕하셔요
<imsu> gtk 는 xp 에서 폰트도 거지같고 짱나서유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 저는 메뉴가 계속 떠있는건
<imsu> bluedusk: 그럼 저기 이것저것 다하는 drake_olc 는 초개새? ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 루프 때문이구나 설명하는것만보고
<drake_olc> 뭐라는거야!
<bluedusk> 초ㄱㅅ 가 그리 되는거군요..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<cartes9> 멈췄었어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 나는 초ㄱㅅ(가수)다?!?
<bluedusk> 제가 사실 10.04 64bit 깔았다가 sandy bridge intel vga 칩셋 잡는 삽질하다가 그냥 11.04 써야겠다고 11.04 깔고 compiz 설정 하다 지지치고
<bluedusk> 다시 10.04에서 걍 sandy bridge 칩셋 설정 잡았어요..-_-;
<drake_olc> 전 걍 10.04 console mode
<bluedusk> 헐 역시 굇수..;
<drake_olc> ㄴㄴ
<drake_olc> 마우스 쓰시는 분들 모두 굇수
<cartes9> 능글능글 테마인것 같아요
<bluedusk> 아니 그럼 저기 마우스 쓰시면서 c랑 gtk랑 qt 프로그래밍하시는 imsu 님은 ..뭔가요? 초 프로그래밍 굇수?
<cartes9> 아
<imsu> nono -.-;;;;
<drake_olc> imsu는 마우스 안쓰고 트랙패드 씀요
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜 이러세유 전 단지 강사일뿐 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<bluedusk> 헐 설마 얼마전에 포럼에 올라온 네츄럴스크롤링 패키지 깔아서 맥처럼 트랙패드 쓰시는거 아닌가요??
<imsu> 할 줄 아는게 없어요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 할줄아는게 없으면 어떻게 강사 하나요..-ㅅ-
<drake_olc> imsu :: 말빨쩔음
<bluedusk> 저처럼 할줄아는게 없어야 소나 키우며....
<imsu> 미적분만 할줄암 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> 헐.난 로그도 못보는데..
<bluedusk> 미적분까지..  부럽네요..;
<drake_olc> 수학선생이 그걸 모르면 더 웃기지 않음요?
<bluedusk> 수학선생이 c랑 gtk랑 qt 도 하면서 플그래밍 하는게..더..;;좀 뭐랄까..
<bluedusk> 거기다 우분투 쓰면서...;; ....
<imsu> bluedusk: 그냥 똘아이라고 해주삼 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<bluedusk> 역시 여기 오면
<bluedusk> 전 정상인인것같아요
<cartes9> imsu: 자학놀이네요 ㅎ;
<imsu> cartes9: 전 극히 정상인데유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 재미로 하는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 극히 정상인건 저구요..;
<cartes9> 그런거 같았어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 휴우
<bluedusk> 재미로 해야 하는건 농구나 베이스 치기 같은 취미구요..-ㅅ-;
<cartes9> 나도 농구나 해볼까
<cartes9> 산업대 운동장 농구코드 있더라구요
<cartes9> imsu님은
<cartes9> 운동 좋아하시는거 있어요?
<cartes9> 저는 컴돌이라서 잘없었는데, 요새 생기고 있어요ㅎ 운동에 대한 흥미가;
<cartes9> jincreator 님 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<imsu> cartes9: 축구 농구 탁구 좋아합니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> imsu님 저랑 농구해여 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_olc: 어제 헤트트릭함 캬캬
<drake_olc> 니가?
<imsu> cartes9: 저랑 농구하시면 힘들텐데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옛설 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 오
<drake_olc> 그럼 가해자는 imsu고.. 피해자는 누구여?
<jincreator> 수업 시작이라 잠수 ===3
<imsu> 중거리슛 두방 작렬 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 어 저도 가끔 농구하면 헤드트릭 하는데
<cartes9> imsu: 농구하시면 왜요? 하드코어 플레이어신가요?
<bluedusk> 가끔하는게 문제지만..
<cartes9> 농구는 손가락삐는게 제일 별로더라구요 다른건 다좋은데..
<imsu> 그거 있죠 입만 산놈이라는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 한 100판하면 1판 헤트트릭 하고 한 50판 정도 헤트트릭 당하고
<drake_olc> 라우팅 강의하시는중
<imsu> 아 강의 준비하기 빡시네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_olc> imsu: 일단 irc를 꺼
<imsu> drake_olc: ㅋㅋ 이제 나가려구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 끝났음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 헐ㅋ
<imsu> 강의 잘 들으시고 모두들 안녕히 헤헤 ~~ ^^
<drake_olc> ㅅㄱ
<bundo> drake_olc  오늘 은 수강 생 많 나
<drake_olc> 저번주하고 비슷해요
<bundo>  흐  ~
<drake_olc> 포럼에서는 재성씨랑 저만 나왔구요
<drake_olc> 내일 ponics 올까말까 우왕좌왕 하고 있습니다..
<bundo> 포닉스 하고 친구인감?
<bundo> ㅎ
<drake_olc> ponics가 분도님보다 위인가요?
<bundo> 아 뇨
<drake_olc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 명환 이보다 는  위 죠
<drake_olc> 제가 일병인데 강병장님 김상병님이 오시랍니다 <- 이러면 "김상병님? 죽을텨?" 하잖아요
<bundo> 그런 가 흐  ~
<bluedusk> bundo, 안녕하세요 (__)
<bundo> ^^;
<drake_olc> 워메 라우팅 테이블 어렵네요
<drake_olc> 그림 없으면 이해가 안되네
<bluedusk> 라우팅 테이블 따위
<bluedusk> 국번없이 100에 물어보면
<drake_olc> 다산콜센터는 120번 아니었나요?
<bluedusk> 저는 kt 말한거였는데요 ..
<drake_olc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> 시스코 os가 bsd 기반이었나..
<drake_olc> 라우팅 데몬 강의 듣는중입니다
<drake_olc> 라우터는 네비게이션임
<grr> drake_olc: 라우팅 테이블 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_olc: ospf, bgp 이런걸로 따오는거요?
<drake_olc> routed / gated
<drake_olc> bgp는 백본
<drake_olc> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 내 인맥은 20다리다 == rip (...) 내 인맥은 그룹이다 == ospf (...)
<drake_olc> grr :: 멘션 오면 소리나는거 어떻게 세팅하는지 이따 찾아봐야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ifconfig 강의중이십니다
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 거긴정말 시간과 정신의 방인가 보군요..
<drake_olc> 넵
<grr> 거기가 어디시길레...
<drake_olc> 비트학원
<grr> 아 usb주는곳이군요..
<drake_olc> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> drake_olc 장학금 타는거입니까 ?
<drake_olc> 저번에 받은 usb는 코분투 사무실에 기증하였습니다
<drake_olc> 또 타갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> bundo :: 근데 저보다는 재성씨가 더 열심인디용
<bundo> oo
<bundo> drake_olc  코분투 사무실 보다 ... 애인 주세요
<bundo> 애인 만들기 만 하면 될듯... ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> 아우
<drake_olc> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 어.. 그런거면 저도 좀..
<drake_olc> 뷁
<grr> 나눔 감사합니다 ( __)
<drake_olc> ...?
<drake_olc> netstat 이후 nslookup 강의중이십니다.
<drake_olc> nslookup 과 비슷한 dig, host 등의 프로그램이 있다고 합니다
<drake_olc> 뭘 파라는거야!
<bluedusk>  dig 좋아요
<grr> 전 툴들을 잘 못쓰겠더라구요... 뭐가 있는지도 잘 모르겠구...
<drake_olc> grr :: 사용은 못하는데 그런 툴들을 만들지.. -_-;
<grr> drake_olc: -_-;;;;
<grr> 만들라카면 만들겠는데 제가 쓰진 못하겠어요 (...)
<grr> emacs를 써봐야하나...
<drake_olc> (그러면서 emacs를 만들겠지..)
<drake_olc> inetd 강의중이십니다.
<drake_olc> 근데 안 쓴대요
<bundo> OO
<drake_olc> -_
<grr> ...
<drake_olc> tcp wrapper 강의중이십니다
<grr> xinetd...
<drake_olc> 지진인가?
<grr> 뭔가 슉슉슉슉 나가시는듯..
<drake_olc> tcp wrapper는 tcpd
<jincreator> ping bundo
<jincreator> 분도님, 계세요?
<drake_olc> xinetd 강의중이십니다
<drake_olc> 근데 난 거의 stand-alone으로 쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 데몬 == 죽인 자식을 또 살리는놈
<grr> - _-;;
<drake_olc> 왜 자식을 죽였다 살렸다 해
<Seony> 앙마자나요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_olc> Seony :: 머리에 쏙쏙 들어오는 설명 감사합니다
<grr> 여) 오빠뭐해?    남) 자식을 죽이고 있는데 잘 안죽어서 빡쳐
<Seony> 저도 빤빤강사 해볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> Seony: 쾌남형 뻔뻔강사?
<bluedusk> 어 grr님이 뻔뻔강사님이신가요?
<Seony> drake_olc: 에이 설마요. 찌질형 뻔뻔강사죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> bluedusk: 전 동네 호구에요 (...)
<drake_olc> 헐
<drake_olc> grr의 별명은 주유소 입니다.
<drake_olc> 酒유소
<Seony> 술을 잘 사주셔서 주유소에요? 아님 잘 마셔서 주유소에요?
<bluedusk> 안에 주님을 모시는 분인신건가요..ㄷㄷ
<drake_olc> 오 그거 좋네
<bluedusk> 아 이거 lisp 때문에 emacs 를 깔아야 하려나.;
<grr> 학술회 == 술을 배우는 모임
<drake_olc> rpm이 resource package manager 인가 redhat package maanger 인가..
<bluedusk> 후자일껄요?
<jincreator> redhat package manager이겠죠
<drake_olc> 저도 후자로 알고 있는데 저걸로 태클걸기는 좀 찌질한거 같은데..
<Seony> 어원이라면 후자인데... 지금이라면 바뀌었을 수도 있겠죠...
<drake_olc> 이번시간 끝나고 이야기해야겠어요
<bluedusk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPM_Package_Manager
<bluedusk> 리소스 패킷 매니져라네요
<jincreator> 아, 원래는 redhat이었는데 나중에는 resource로 바뀐 거군요.
<jincreator> GNU처럼 이름을 바꾼 거네요.
<Seony> GNU는 뭘로 바뀌었어요?
<drake_olc> GNU is Not Unix 아니었어요?
<Seony> GNU's Not Unix에서 바뀌었어요?
<jincreator> 아, 그게 아니라 GNU처럼 재귀적으로 했다고요. ^;
<jincreator> ^; -> ^^;
<Seony> 아..
<jincreator> (무서운 이모티콘이 나왔다...)
<drake_olc> ^;
<cartes9> 외눈박이
<cartes9> 인가요
<jincreator> (O)
<drake_olc> telnet 강의중이십니다
<drake_olc> 으흐
<drake_olc> 이야 정말 시간과 정신의 방이군?
<drake_olc> 집에갑니다
<grr> 술사들고 집에가시길 /_\
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 외근 다녀왔습니다.
<jincreator> 이제 퇴근하시는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 당연히 회사죠 (........)
<jincreator> (..)
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr> T_T
<yemharc> grr: 어흑
<grr> yemharc: 괜찮아요 전 오늘 집에 못갈듯
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Seony  방금 멤버 승인 했나요 ?
<Seony> 네
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> ^^ㅣ
<Seony> 예전에 거절됐었던 회원이에요
<yemharc> bundo: Seony 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> grr: 전 회사에 왔지만, 이사진에게 보고는 끝났기 때문에 오늘이야말로 칼퇴입니다 ㅎ
<jincreator> bundo 님, 계세요?
<jincreator> 잠깐 한눈 팔던 사이에 나타났다 사라지셨네...
<grr> yemharc: 이런 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> jincreator 와이 ?
<bundo> jincreator 와이 ?
<jincreator> 음...지금 전화 드려도 될까요?
<bundo> 내가 할께요
<bundo> 사무실인감?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 학교죠.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니닷!!
<DarkCircle> 음 - -; 그놈이 괴랄하게 돌아가는군요
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 괴랄이라니...
<bluedusk|P7120> ...
<bluedusk|P7120> 퇴근
<bluedusk|P7120> 해봤자 배나 고프고
<bluedusk|P7120> 밥이나 먹고 퇴근해야겠다
<DarkCircle> 그놈이 얼어버렸을때 세션을 죽이면 해결 - -;
<jincreator> 그놈2?
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 그놈 3
<jincreator> 찡그린 얼굴이 뜨나요, 그냥 얼어버리나요?
<DarkCircle> 찡그린 얼굴이 뜨면 아싸리 날려버리고 다시 컴파일 하면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 얼어버리더군요
<DarkCircle> 로그 찾아봤는데 얼었을때 어떤 에러도 안내뱉음 =3
<jincreator> 전형적인 젠투 사용자의 입에서 나올 말이군요. "컴파일"
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전형적인 젠투 사용자라면 "이머징" 이죠
<jincreator> 잠시...여기 그림에서 입력되는 일본어 어떻게 치죠? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78737431/diff_unity%2Bibus_gedit%2Bibus.png
<jincreator> apt-get만 들어보다 다른 이름 들어보니 신선하군요.
<DarkCircle> 일본어 입력기를 쓰는 방법도 있고
<DarkCircle> ㄸ치고 F9
<DarkCircle> 저 방식은
<DarkCircle> IBus에서 쓰는거네요
<jincreator> 아, 제 말은 えでいた　입력할 때 い가 촉음 아닌가 싶어서요ㅗ.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 플젝 관련해서 이야기좀 합세
<DarkCircle> 촉음도 입력이 가능하죠
<DarkCircle> ㄸ 입력해서 F9 누를때도 나옴
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 버그 보고 중이라...
<DarkCircle> 근데 버그를 일본어로 해야 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 영어로 해도 되지 않나 -ㅅ- (...)
<jincreator> 한국어 버그 보고 할 때에는 일본어, 중국어 입력 방식도 알아야 설득하기가 쉬워요.
<jincreator> 참, 저 목요일날 갈 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 버그길래 ..
<DarkCircle> 입력 버그인가요?
<hacking_u> 목요일날 뭐 있나...
<jincreator> 다음 버전 Unity요.
<DarkCircle> 아 유니티...
<DarkCircle> 유니티면
<jincreator> 갑자기 밥 먹는 약속이 생겨서... ==3
<DarkCircle> 우분투 커뮤니티 밖에 버그보고할데가 없는데 ... 흠ㅎ...
<DarkCircle> 흐므므므므므
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 전 목욜날 더럽게 늦게 끝난다능 =3
<DarkCircle> (수업 쉬지 말고 끝까정 달리자고 할까 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> )
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 일찍 끝나는데
<Seony> 파일서버 구축 의뢰가 들어왔는데, zfs의 솔라리스 플랫폼이 무쟈게 땡기네요... 문제 생기면 해결할 능력이 안되는데...
<hacking_u> Seony, 오픈인디아나 프로젝트 사람들이 해결해주...
<Seony> hacking_u, 그쪽 사람들이 A/S 센터 직원은 아니잖아요. 장애 생기면 직원이 해결해야죠
<DarkCircle> xfs도 괜찮더군요.
<Seony> DarkCircle: 저는 zfs의 스냅샷이랑 롤백 등의 기능이 필요해서요...
<DarkCircle>  그렇군요 (!)
<hacking_u> 스냅샷이랑 롤백 최강자 zfs!
<Seony> 게다가 자동 파티셔닝 사이즈에 LVM 비스무리한 기능이 기본장착이라... zfs가 엄청 끌리네요..
<hacking_u> zfs는 거의 서버용 파일시스템으로는 이상향 아닌가요
<hacking_u> =_=
<DarkCircle> 근데 자동파티셔닝 사이즈라도 ...2TB 이상은 fdisk로 못잡지 않나요?
<hacking_u> RAID에 zfs하면 무적
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 자료가 많아서 하드디스크를 더 추가하게 되더라도, zfs의 경우는 어느 디렉토리에 붙일지 고민을 안해도 된다는 거죠... LVM처럼...
<Seony> hacking_u: raid에 zone을 더해서 zfs하면 초초초 무적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> raid1+0만 해도 적당 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 갑자기 땡기는 솔루션이 있어서 고민중인데 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 그러니, 실제 파일서버를 구축할 때 zfs로 일 단위 스냅샷을 찍고, 그 외 웹서버 같은 외부 서비스 돌릴 땐 zone으로... 아... 확실히 땡기는 솔루션이긴 한데...
<DarkCircle> USB 3.0에 eSATA
<DarkCircle> 외장 5베이 하드랙
<DarkCircle> 근데 한국에는 아직 안만들어진듯
<Seony> 게다가 유저마다 스냅샷 찍어주고... 좋은데... 문제는 제가 솔라리스를 잘 모른다는 ㅈ 머...
<DarkCircle> 리눅스에서도 스냅샷 찍고 복구해주는 툴 다 있지 않아요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 zfs 안써보셨으면.... 스냅샷 찍고 복구해주는 게 불과 2-3초 밖에 안걸립니다...
<DarkCircle> 찍는거야 그렇지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 복구하는게 2~3초라니 제대로 간지돋네요 - -;
<Seony> 네. 그래서 솔라리스랑 리눅스 중에서 고민하는 사람들이 zfs 때문에 정신 못차리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 리눅스에서는 zfs-fuse 쓰면 될거 같은데
<Seony> 얼마나 큰 용량까지 수초내로 가능한지는 저도 안해봐서 잘 모르겠지만... 제가 공부하면서 써본 결과로는 불과 2-3초 만에 롤백이 가능했어요...
<DarkCircle> fdisk가 버그가 좀 있는거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 2TB 넘어가는 하드는
<Seony> 그거 안정성에 문제있잖아요...  파일서버 구축 의뢰가 들어온 건데 실험삼아 하면 안되는거라서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 2TB 범위만 잡고 포맷하게 해주고 그 이상의 범위는 안돼요
<Seony> 회사에서는 분명, 제가 잘 모르는 거니까 하지 말라고 할텐데... 난 자꾸만 끌리고..
<DarkCircle> 결국 그냥 솔라리스 쓰는 방법밖에 없겠군요
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스쪽 잘 아시는 분이 제 인맥 주변에 있긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국 페도라 커뮤니티 웹 사이트 만든분 ..
<DarkCircle> 그 분이 닉을 "솔라리스" 쓸 정도로 애착도 많이 가지시는 분이라 ..
<Seony> 리눅스 쓰면 뭐 대충 그냥 그날그날 작업량 모아서 tgz로 묶고 보관하다가 한 1주일마다 지워주면 되긴 하는데... 왠지 솔라리스가 끌리네요...
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스가 ... 쓰다보면 디렉토리 스트럭처가 리눅스랑 완전히 달라서 - -;
<Seony> 서비스 데몬 관리도 좀 많이 다르죠...
<DarkCircle> 처음에 설정할때 좀 헤매이는 부분이 있긴합..(쿨럭)
<hacking_u> 많이 다른가요?
<DarkCircle> 겁나게 많이 다르죠
<hacking_u> 오픈인디아나 써보려고 하고 있는데...
<Seony> svcadmin이라는 툴로 관리하거든요... enable, disable이라는 옵션과 함께...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 써니옹 말씀하신대로 모르면 진짜 안만지는게 - -;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 심심풀이로 시스템을 만드는게 아니라 상용화하시려는거 같은데
<Seony> 제가 예전에 오픈솔라리스 공부하면서 배워둔걸 틈틈히 기록해둔 게 블로그에 있긴 한데... 암튼 좀 많이 달라요...
<hacking_u> 버박으로 천천히 해서 나중에 서버에 쓰려고요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 바로 그거에요. 상용화... 그래서 고민이거든요... 제가 솔라리스는 잘 모르니까요...
<Seony> hacking_u: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/오픈솔라리스-설치노트 제 블로그 기록일지에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스가 첨에 삽질할게 많아서 그렇지 구축 제대로 해놓으면 제대로 안정적이죠
<Seony> 네. 그런 점도 끌리구요... 상용 유닉스가 괜히 상용은 아니더라구요.
<hacking_u> 그래도 상용 유닉스와 리눅스의 믹스로 bsd데비안이....
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스 기반에서 엔터프라이즈 어플리케이션을 돌린다면 보통 자바로 짜서 돌리기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 돌리다가 시스템이 나가리나는 경우가 없음 .
<Seony> 현업에 계신 분들 말씀이, 솔라리스는 시스템 성능을 최대한 뽑아주면서도 안뻗는다더라구요
<DarkCircle> bsd 데비안은 엄밀히 말하자면 상용 유닉스가 믹스된건 아니죠. BSD 코드를 오픈소스로 썼으니...
<Seony> 뭐 제가 아는 분도 솔라리스 추종자이니...
<hacking_u> Seony, 오오 자료가 속성 초보에게 적절해 보입니다(?)
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 그래도 준....
<Seony> hacking_u: 당연하죠. 초보가 맨땅에 헤딩하면서 작성한 것이니 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> "준상용"이라는 점은 인정
<hacking_u> 네... 그리고 진짜 솔라리스는 태양의 자녀이니... 자바는 시스템-독립....
<hacking_u> 여하간 저는 나가보도록 하겠습니다. 집에 가야되서요.
<Seony> Bye
<DarkCircle> Bye .
<hacking_u> 아, 버스에서도 Wifi가 된다면 접속할텐데요 =_=
<hacking_u> bYE입니다
<DarkCircle> 그냥 집에 가서 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 벌써 - -;
<DarkCircle>  ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  버스든 기차든 ...오래 죽치고 있을거 아니면 이동수단 안에서 컴퓨팅이란 - -;
<DarkCircle> 정신건강이 진짜 피폐해진다능 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 자는 게 낫더라구요
<DDol2> 안녕하십니까.
<DDol2> 커헉.
<DDol2> 20명밖에 없네요!
<DDol2> 소셜네트워크 때문인가..
<Seony> 넥센타 해보고 안되면 인디아나 가야지..
<drake_kr> 아우
<bundo> 헉~
<drake_kr> 흐어억
<bundo> 심심하면 소금에 소주 추천 그리고 지금 가요무대합니더 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에 TV 없는거 보셨잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝 TV 수신 카드 줄껄 그랬네 흐
<drake_kr> 그래도 안 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그래도 가끔 가요무대는 봐줘야 합니더
<bundo> 엄니하고 시간 할때 이럴때뿐,,,,, 쩝
<drake_kr> imsu :: 강의 준비는 잘 되가남
<drake_kr> 아..
<imsu> drake_kr, 일단 일주일 분량은 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실습할거 만들고 있어유 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> imsu, 임수 나한테 삐쳤지? 그치?
<imsu> bundo, 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 왜유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 아시다시피 전 밋밋해서 삐질 구녕이 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> olc 오늘 내일은 CentOS 입니다..
<bundo> 오 센토스 ~~
<imsu> 넘 어려워 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 엄살쟁이
<bundo> drake_kr, 전화기 안되남 ?
<imsu> drake_kr, centOS 따위 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 러하
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 제가 전화 드릴게요
<imsu> facebook 댓글로는 그림 못올리나요?
<bundo> 내가 함
<drake_kr> 저 매달 한 50분씩 남는데..
<bundo> imsu, 댓글은 링크 가능할듯
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋ 분도님 인터뷰는 버퍼링이 없었는데 명환이형 동영상은 버퍼링이 있어서; 재밌는 얼굴이 나오더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잉 귀찮다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu, 가요무대 봐 죽임 ^^;
<DDol2> 안녕들 하십니까.
<drake_kr> 으얽
<DDol2> bundo, drake_kr, 님 안녕하십니까
<drake_kr> 안녕하십니까
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님, 별거 아니시겠지만
<bundo> DDol2, 누구새유 ?
<DDol2> 임덕규입니다. :-)
<drake_kr> 똘이대마왕님이것지유
<DDol2> 똘이대마왕입니다.
<bundo> 아하 ㅎㅎ~~
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ansi c++은 처음 읽을때 30분 이상 걸리면 좋지 않습니당
<DDol2> 오늘 ncurses를 사용해서 hello world를 찍어보고 기분이 좋아져있습니다.
<DDol2> 몇 페이지에 30분이죠?
<drake_kr> 다요
<DDol2> 어헉
<DDol2> 근데
<drake_kr> 처음엔 어떤게 있는지 훑어보고.. 뭔가를 하면서 '아 여기에 이걸 쓰는거였나?' 하고 그때부터 열심히 보는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 기술서적을 보는 방법이긴 한데 후배들이 그게 도움이 많이 되었다고 피드백이 와서 말씀드려봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 똘이대마왕님 ncurses는 소스코드에 test 디렉토리를 확인하시면 예제소스가 많이 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<grr>  /_\
<imsu> bundo, 가요 무대라니요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 오늘도 역시 퇴근인사만 하네요... 먼저 갑니다~
<bundo> imsu, 장미화 나왔심 @,.@
<bundo> DDol2, 님 부산세미나 최고 발표자 임 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<bundo> 부산은 인터넷 ISP 후진듯 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ??
<drake_kr> 핵인구다
<hacking_u> ?!?!
<hacking_u> 으잌
<drake_kr> 아 피곤해라
<drake_kr> 9월은 추석 있으니
<drake_kr> 10월에 hacking_u 가 우리집 와서 고기 구우면 되겠다
<bundo> 고기는 울집이 굳기 좋은데... 음
<drake_kr> 울집은 고기 구우면 술 안 마셔도 됨
<bundo> 허걱 ~ 그럼 난 안구워야징 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 추석지나 하자고....
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 가요 무대가 지금 하는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 으이....
<drake_kr> hacking_u: http://idol.or.kr/wiki/entry/AKB48 얘들 어뗘?
<bundo> imsu, 대구 대회 끊난겨?
<imsu> bundo, 대구 대회라니요?
<bundo> 육상 어쩌구?
<imsu> 어제인가 릴레이 하던데 그게 마지막아닌가요?
<imsu> 육상의 꽃 릴레이 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 폐회식도 없다니 쩝
<imsu> 그러고 보니 마라톤은 안하나? 마라톤은 했나요?
<bundo> 마라톤 했어요 나 보았어유
<jincreator> ...돌아왔습니다.
<jincreator> 그새 대화하는 사람들이 완전히 바뀌었군요.
<drake_kr> 나는꼼수다 이거 뭐지.. 구봉숙 시사대담같은건가
<hacking_u> =_=
<imsu> bundo, 아 그럼 끝났나 보네요;; ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> imsu,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAn4Fv4tIo
<drake_kr> 자러갑니다
<ripple> '나는 꼼수다' 우분투 밴쉬 http://skcha.tistory.com/202
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 안녕히
<ripple> '나는 꼼수다' 우분투 구글리더 http://jiphung.com/403
<imsu> bundo, 힝;; 버퍼링이에유 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 이따 다시 들어야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DDol2> 집에 도착했습니다. :-)
<ripple> 잘 들었슴돠 :) 김용임-바다가육지라면도 좋네요.
<imsu> 악;; 내일 일찍 일어나야 하는구나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr, 내일 첫 강의임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu, 소통이 중요한거에요
<imsu> bundo, 네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 오늘은 일찍 안주무십니까? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 2시에 뽀로로하고 교대합니다.
<bundo> 요즘 뽀로로 무지 일잘했요
<imsu> 뽀로로라니요?
<bundo> 지구 방위대 근무 평가 1위 뽀로로
<bundo> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=kstarnbj&logNo=110104255634&parentCategoryNo=40&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<imsu> 오잉 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀엽다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이만 낼 일찍 일어나야 해서 들어가보겠습니다.
<imsu> bundo, 옥체보존하옵소서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<ripple> 돈 뜯기는건 마찬가지지만 뽀로로한테 뜯기는게 맞짱팽이 합체로봇 천사뿅막대 팔다리막조립몬스터한테 뜯기는거보단 속이 덜 따갑네옇ㅎ
<grr> = =
<grr>  /_\
<hacking_u> system goes to sleep
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-06
<drake_olc> ssh 강의중입니다
<cartes9> drake_olc님이 강의중이세요?
<cartes9> 우와
<cartes9> 아니면 비트학원에서 강의 들으시나요?
<drake_olc> ftp 강의중이십니다
<drake_olc> nfs 강의중이십니다.
<bluedusk> need for speed?
<drake_olc> 넵
<drake_olc> 페라리가 제일 빠르대요
<drake_olc> samba 강의중이십니다
<grr> hi
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<kolbe> 음 분도님 안계시넹;;
<grr> 어제 어디 볼일있다고 하셨던거 같네요 /_\
<drake_olc> dns 강의 듣는중
<grr>  /_\
<bluedusk>  /_\
<grr>  /_\;;
<grr> 오.. 이제 커널만 컴파일 되면 되겠다.. ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 커널 컴빠일!!
<grr> 기냥 남이 다 해놓은거에 밥숱가락이라도 겨우 얹어 보고자 하는거에요...
<drake_> 뭔소리야
<grr> 집에 쌀이 없다구요
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_> 너임마 맨날 왜식하지 말라고
<drake_> 맨날 일식집만 가고 말이야
<grr> old ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_olc> ㅜㅜ
<drake_olc> 읭
<hoon2> 글이 깨지네요
<drake_olc> font setting required maybe?
<drake_olc> 네임서버 설명 오래 하시네..
<drake_olc> 메일서버 설명중입니다
<drake_olc> 음 mail 명령어 좋네..
<drake_olc> 으어 복잡한 그림 나왔다 나 저런거 싫음
<alisol> 강 의 시 간 6 시간 . . . . . 듣는 것 뿐인데 체력이 고갈되는 중.....
<alisol> 강의하는 분은 슈퍼맨...
<alisol> 정력짱
<drake_olc> 아오 김밥 안사왔다고 너무 갈구시네
<alisol>  / ... /
<alisol> 한 숨 잤으면...... . ...
<alisol> 뒤를 보니 모두 눈이 풀린 .. 상탰. 대대대ㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸ
<drake_olc> 뒤로 갈수록 길어지능
<drake_olc> 항의메일이 오면 /dev/null로 리디렉션 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LuHa> 안녕하세요!
<alisol> 강사님. 수업 끝나고 질문좀. 많. 이. 드려도 될까요~ ^.^ ) 라는 대화가 있었습니다.
<alisol> 여기서 중요한 것은 ... 많. 이.
<alisol> LuHa : 안녕하세요~
<drake_olc> 꾸일꾸일
<drake_olc> Lunatic: 왜자꾸 와따가따하셔유?
<Lunatic> 안녕하세요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_olc> 유유
<Lunatic> 닉네임 어찌 바꿔야되는지 보려구요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_olc> Lunatic: /nick blahblah
<LuHa> 헐? -_-;; 감사해요 ^^ 꺄아
<drake_olc> 아잉
<drake_olc> blahblah가 아니었숑
<LuHa> 이제 이 닉네임이 서버에 바뀌어서 등록된건가요?
<drake_olc> 등록은 잘;
<LuHa> 음... 나갔다 들어오니까 다시 예전으로 돌아가던데.. 으허허
<drake_olc> 클라이언트에서 설정할수 있을거에요
<LuHa> 흐아암... irc채팅 처음해보는데 신기하네요
<drake_olc> 옹
<drake_olc> 꾸일꾸일
<drake_olc> \/
<drake_olc> 으아 메일세팅 어렵넹
<LuHa> 어떤 메일세팅이요?
<drake_olc> squirrelmail이요
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 다람쥐메일
<drake_olc> clamAV라는게 있네요
<drake_olc> clam adult video?
<bluedusk> 오홍
<LuHa> 배고프고 심심하네요
<drake_olc> 그럼 스파게티같은거 하나 만들어드세요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 배는 고프지만
<bluedusk> 심심하네요
<bluedusk> ...
<LuHa> 좀있다가 아는 선배가 장보러가자고해서 집을 가야되는데...
<LuHa> 동방에서 나가기가 귀찮아서 아직도 밍기적거리고 있어요
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<LuHa> 아, 시간이 벌써 이렇게나!!! 얼른 집가야겠어요! 다들 안녕히계세요!
<bluedusk> 안되요
<bluedusk> 동방에서
<bluedusk> 날을새며 폐인 모드로 열심히
<bluedusk> 대학생활을...
<LuHa> 삐옹..
<drake_olc> 프락치서버 설명중입니다
<bluedusk> 오오 쁘락치
<bluedusk> =__=
<drake_olc> 여러가지 장점이 있지만 돈 <-
<drake_olc> 프락치서버의 포트넘버는 일반적으로 3128
<alisol> 13명이 듣는 중.
<alisol> 카메라 감독님까지 14...명
<drake_olc> 거의끈났나
<drake_olc> suse linux하고 se linux는 java와 javascript의 차이로군
<alisol> 혹시 내일과 내일모레 교육 들으러 오실 수 있는 분 있으신가요
<alisol> 지금 명단을 알려달라고 해서요. ㅋ
<alisol> usb 8gb 가 선물로... 주어진다고.. 합니다.
<alisol> 이렇게 왔습니다 “혹시 참여하실분이 계시면 olc센터에서 수강신청 하시구 그 명단을 제게 알려주세요”
<alisol> 라고 했는데...
<alisol> 저는 이만 집에 가야해서...
<DDol22> drake_kr2, 형님
<gtbae> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 요즘 솔라리스10의 라이센스 정책에 대해 아시는 분 계신가요...
<DDol2> 안녕하세요
<gtbae> 우분투가 기업에는 유료인가요?
<DDol2> Seony, 솔라리스 괜찮은가요?
<Seony> gtbae: 무료입니다.
<Seony> DDol2: 상용이잖아요. 그만큼의 값어치를 합니다.
<gtbae> 그러면 우분투는 유료 도움말 서비스 같은 것으로 수입을 얻는 건가요?
<Seony> gtbae: 유료 고객지원하고 기부금 받죠.
<gtbae> Seony: 감사합니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을요
<kolbe> 어 분도님 들어오셨네요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 네..
<kolbe> 분도님 연휴 언제 뵙는 건가요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛... 분도님이닷..
<kolbe> 어 페북에도 계시네..
<bundo> 모름 조만간 약속 되겠지요
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner, 하히
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner, 하이
<kolbe> 네
<Ponics_Beginner> bundo: / 분도님~! 반갑습니다.. 꿉뻑..
<readytoact> dkgkr
<readytoact> 아학;;;
<readytoact> 분도님!!!!!
<yi> 안녕하세요
<yi> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 네 안녕하세유
<Ponics_Beginner> bundo: / 분도님 내일은 어디로 가야 하는지효... 길을 알려 주옵소서..
<yi> 리눅스로 포토샵을...
<yi> 다음팟처럼 포터블용으로 포토샵을 사용할 수 있게 만드실 수 있는 분..?
<bundo> KSY 한테 전화 시도 하십시요 ( 새로운일) ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yi ,그거 왜 해야 합니까?
<yi> ..필요해요;
<yi> ....
<bundo> 그리고  리눅에서 포삽 wine 통해 7.0 정도 까지 안정적인데...
<bundo> 모르죠 CS 안해보아서...
<Ponics_Beginner> bundo: / 지금 말씀이신지요 ?
<yi> .....;
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner,  KSY 한테 전화 시도 하십시요 ( 새로운일) ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> yi wine 이용하여 해보십시요
<yi> 오픈소스랑 유료소프트하고 혼합되었으면 좋겠어요..;
<yi> 예
<bundo> wine 가 MS 용 adobe 포터블 포삽  싱행해주겠지요
<bundo> 근데 참 재미없는 생각 입니다.
<bundo> 그냥 MS 에서 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MS 용 어플은 MS dptj
<yi> -ㅠ-
<bundo> MS 용 어플은 MS 에서
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner, bundo, 안녕하세요.
<yi> MS에서 김프 사용할 수 있는 건 사실이잔아요...;
<bundo> adobe 가 리눅용으로 만든거 아니잖아요 yi
<yi> 네;;
<yi> 어쩔 수 없죠
<bundo> Seony, 참 어제 물어본건 ...
<Seony> 윈도우용 김프는 MS용 어플이라고 볼 수 있을텐데...
<yi> 알았어요 =3==3
<bundo> 어제 Ponics_Beginner 님 울집에서 신청했는데 내가 승인하려니까 없길래 불어 본거에요 ... 대충 그런 상화인데 잘 승인해줘 고마워요
<Seony> 아... 별말씀을요. 승인할 조건이 되셨는데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yi,  우분투를 MS처럼 쓰지 말고요 우분투 답게 써보세요
<DDol2> bundo, 님 안녕하십니까.
<DDol2> drake_kr2, 형님 안녕하십니까.
<bundo> MS 에서 쓰던 거 떄문에 고민 되나 봐유
<bundo> DDol2, ^^;
<DDol2> yi 사실.. GIMP도 잘쓰면 포토샵에서 하는거 왠만한건 다해요.
<DDol2> 사용하기가 낯설어서지..
<yi> 없어짐
<yi> 네^^;
<yi> 갑니다~~
<DDol2> bundo, 님 irc.hanirc.org는 없어진건가요??
<Seony> 아직 있는데요
<Seony> 접속 가능합니다...
<DDol2> 음. 접속이 안되서요..
<Seony> 포트 8080으로 해보세요
<lexlove2> 오늘도 어김없이 퇴장 인사만하고 갑니다. ^^
<alisol> 귀뚜라미가 돌돌
<bundo> alisol, 방가
<alisol> ^^)
<bundo> 이 노래 어떄요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJbYWPEaxw
<alisol> 분도님 제가 도와드릴 것 없을까요
<bundo> 2년전 무지 듣던거에요
<bundo> 2009년 10월 이던가.. 가을 ~~
<bundo> alisol,  흐 헤헤
<bundo> 별로 반응이 없어 다른노래 들어 볼까요 ?
<DDol2> 새벽반은 없으신가요?
<cartes9> lexlove2, 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove2> cartes9, 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> ^^
<cartes9> python 공부는 그간 좀 하셨나여
<lexlove2> 아주아주아주 조금요 ㅋ
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<lexlove2> 시간적인 여유가 별로 없네요. 물론 핑계겠지만요 ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-07
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> bundo:
<readytoact> bundo:
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr2> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jincreator> ^^;
<bundo> readytoact  why?
<readytoact> 아니 이렇게 빨리 대답을 ...
<readytoact> -_-..
<bundo> readytoact  why?
<bundo> drake_kr2 머하셔 어디임?
<drake_kr2> 집입니다..
<bundo> 나두 집임
<bundo> 형준씨하고 같이 있음
<bundo> 둘이 노는 중 ..쩝
<drake_kr> 헐
<bundo> 내일 상암 와요 오후 1시 도착 예정
<drake_kr> 네
<bluedusk> 네
<bundo> readytoact 아들이여 딸이여 ?
<bluedusk> 전 내일 광주 내려가요..
<bundo> 오 명절 근데 목요일 내려 가다니 역시 좋은 직장임
<bluedusk> 일하러 내려가요.. 광주 정부 통합센터에..;
<bundo> 흐 오
<bundo>  거기도 혹시 DB 큐브리드 안쓴다나유?
<bluedusk> 여긴 mysql이랑 jboss쪽에 집중하는거 같던데요..
<bluedusk> 빨간모자랑 같이..;
<bundo> 우분투 + 큐브리드 좀 헤헤 ~
<bluedusk> =__= 전 가상화쪽 하라고 하더라구요..
<bluedusk> 그래서 우분투에서 kvm 올려서 삽질중이여요
<drake_kr> openStack
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<bundo> 하이 ^^;
<bluedusk> 하ㅇㅣ
<bundo>      ㄴ
<LuHa> 뭐하셔요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo>         ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 아 조금 더 밀껄...
<LuHa> 뭘요?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> LuHa 님 블러그 http://lunaticharmony.tistory.com/
<LuHa> 우잉? 어떻게 아셨어요?
<bundo> ^^;
<bluedusk> 우왕
<LuHa> 우잉, 정말 어떻게 아셨어요? ㅎㅎ 신기해요
<bundo> 제가 철학과 출신이라 점좀 칩니더 @,.@
<LuHa> 맙소사...
<bundo> 충청북도 ?
<LuHa> 헐?!
<LuHa> 아니 그런걸 어떻게...
<bundo> ^^;
<LuHa> 점점 무서워지는데요 =_=ㅋ
<bundo> 메일 하나 보냈음
<bundo> drake_kr  흐흐 내일 회의 그냥 상암 코분투 사무실서 합니다. @,.@
<bundo> 이동하기 귀찮... =3
<drake_kr> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 끝나고 두루치기 나 또 가자고요... 히히
<LuHa> 심심하네요.
<LuHa> 으하아암... 개강총회가야겠네요! 다들 바이바이!
<bundo> 빠바이~~
<LuHa> 아, 근데 진짜 어떻게 아셨는지 알려주시면 안될까요? ㅎㅎ 궁금해요!
<bundo> 그냥 구글링인데 ... ㅎㅎ~
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. 드레이커님...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이커 / 겁나 반갑습니다~!
<lexlove2> 먼저 갑니당~~~
<readytoact> 어흑
<hanbin973> 세상에는 재능낭비하는 사람이 진짜 많네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저요?
<hanbin973> 말고요
<hanbin973> 쓸데없는 고퀼 자료들이요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 디제이쿠의 빡삑코?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 이놈들은.. -_- 쓸만한 모듈은 다
<readytoact> 유료네
<hanbin973> ??
<DarkCircle> -0- 포닉옹
<jincreator> bundo 님, 계십니까?
<bundo> YEs g
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 드디어 우분투쪽에서 글꼴을 나눔고딕으로 바꾸는 것에 대해 관심을 가지기 시작했습니다!
<bundo> 오 굿 ~~
<jincreator> 근데 11.10 release cycle에 의하면 늦었다고 하네요.
<bundo> 음 ~~
<jincreator> 어쨌든 P cycle(?)에 넣기 위한 몇가지 조언이 버그 보고 댓글에 달렸네요.
<bundo> 링크가 ?
<jincreator> 게다가 댓글을 달아준 사람이 나눔고딕을 기본 글꼴로 사용하기 위한 패키지들을 다 꿰고 있는 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/836430
<bundo> 콜인왓슨?
<jincreator> 네.
<cartes9> 이야..
<cartes9> jincreator님이 그 대학교1학년 분이셨죠?
<bundo> 머라는 거에요 대충 내용이?
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다.
<cartes9> 이야... 우분투의 세계
<jincreator> 1. 나눔글꼴 패키지는 이미 universe에 있다. 따라서 어찌어찌하는 기본 설치에 포함되게 하는 절차를 밟아라.
<bundo> 음 ~~
<jincreator> 2. 네가 올린 패치는 우리가 ubuntu-meta(ubuntu-desktop 메타패키지 포함)을 관리하는 방식과 다르다. 이건 사실 자동적으로 생성되니 다음 lp:!@#$(bzr라는 버전관리시스템을 사용하여 소스를 관리합니다.)의 소스를 고쳐라.
<bundo> 음 ~ 복잡하네 .. 흐
<jincreator> 3. 우분투 개발 메일링리스트를 통해 다른 한국어 사용자들의 의견을 모아보는 게 어때?
<bundo> 암튼 계속 진군 하십시오
<bundo> 3은 무시하기 바람
<bundo> 로코팀의 80%지지라고 하세요
<drake_kr> 12.04는 lts였던가요
<bundo> 네
<drake_kr> 음 그때 전 대규모 업데이트를 하겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 끙...우분투에 기본적으로 포함하려면 (당연하지만)해당 패키지에 문제가 없어야 하는 것 같네요. 아직 lp:835304가 안고쳐졌는데...
<jincreator> 이런, P cycle은 12.04를 뜻하는 거였네요. 11.10의 나눔고딕 넣기는 물건너간것 같습니다.
<main> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 전 은고딕이 더 낫던데요
<cartes9> 은돋음이라고 하나요ㅗㅇ
<main> 맑은 고딕은요?
<jincreator> 은돋음이 어떤 점에서 더 나으신가요?
<DarkCircle> 맑은 고딕은 상용이라 안됩니다.
<main> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 맑은 고딕이 됐으면 참 좋긴 한데
<DarkCircle> (고퀄 -ㅠ-)
<main> 가독성이 좋긴 하죠
<jincreator> 가독성이면 나눔고딕도 맑은고딕에 비해 떨어지지는 않을 텐데요.
<DarkCircle> ms가 그 예전에 돋움 굴림 궁서 폰트 낼때 한양시스템을 하도 갈궈놔서 예전 기본폰트 퀄리티도 엄청나게 높은데
<DarkCircle> 이번에는 산돌을 얼마나 많이 갈궈놨는지 산돌에서 만든 폰트 퀄리티도 작살이더군요
<DarkCircle> 갑오브갑이라 갈구는건 작살인듯
<DarkCircle> ...
<cartes9> 갑회사의 갑이라는 뜻이에요 MS가?
<DarkCircle> 겁나게 갑이죠
<cartes9> 헐
<DarkCircle> MS위의 갑은 고객밖에 없으니까.
<jincreator> 정부보다도 갑입니다.
<DarkCircle> (원래 그랬던거 아님?)
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 내일 전원케이블 가지고 갈거라능.
<jincreator> 오, 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 전원케이블이 "쓸데없이 고퀄" ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 참, 우분투 포럼 중 가장 디자인을 잘한(?) 것 같습니다. http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<jincreator> 괜찮아요. 앞으로 10년동안 쓰일 수도 있습니다.
<main> 오호 디자인이 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 그 이야기는 곧 ... "디자인 담당하실 분 저 정도는 만들어주셔야 합니다" 라는 말로 들린다능
<jincreator> 음...디자인이 좋기보다는...설명하기 힘들군요. 그냥 http://ubuntu.com 을 들어가보시면 무슨 뜻인지 아실 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> (결국 아무도 안건드리게 되는건가 ㄱ-)
<DarkCircle> 거의 똑같이 만들었군요 -0-
<main> 그래도 깔끔하네요
<main> 같게만든거 치고는
<jincreator> 사실 우분투 한국 포럼도 만우절 같은 날에는 똑같은 페이지가 뜨기도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 링크 하나도 없는 똑같은 페이지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (라고 쓰고 "그림" 이라고 읽는 - -;)
<jincreator> 링크 있었어요. support인가 community 부분은 원래 사이트로 돌아가는 링크였는데 잘 찾아봐야 했지요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 죽을래요
<bundo> 그 만우절 장난 만든 사람이 나인데...
<bundo> 그외에 더 많은 이상한 (재미난)링크를 걸었답니다.
<bundo> 그림 아님
<bundo> ubuntu.com 페러디 입니다.
<bundo> 제가 만우절 장난으로 만든게.. 3년 입니다.
<bundo> 3번
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=53934
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-08
<drake_dmc> 으케
<yemharc> 으부왘
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 안녕하세요
<meow_andro> 디뜨로이또 메따루시티...
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 식사는 하셨슴미까
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 넵
<drake_dmc> 전 분도님이 사주셨
<yemharc> 오오
<drake_dmc> 흠
<yemharc> 아우
<drake_dmc> 와이요
<yemharc> 얼른 UTF-8의 세상이 왔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_dmc> 어디가 euckr?
<yemharc> 해외용 컨버팅 작업인데 폰트셋떄문에 문제...
<drake_dmc> 아니면 설마..
<drake_dmc> shift-jis 라던가..
<yemharc> 바로 그거죠
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_dmc> ...
<yemharc> 퉷
<yemharc> 더러운 한자
<drake_dmc> 아 생각만 해도 조깠네
<drake_dmc> 한자가 사실
<drake_dmc> 일본어 한자 한국어 한자 다르고
<drake_dmc> 중국도 간체 번체 다릅니다 -.-
<yemharc> 네 다 다르죠
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 제가 그래서 전산 작업에서 한자가 아랍어 만큼이나 싫습니다
<drake_dmc> iconv가 정말 대단한 놈들인듯..
<yemharc> 한자 안그래도 폰트작업도 더럽구만
<drake_dmc> 데빌메이크라이에 왔으니 똥한번 싸줘야지
<yemharc> 세상이 뭐 어찌되도 중국어가 세계 공용어가 될 일은 없을듯요
<drake_dmc> 오오
<drake_dmc> 진큐님이 둘이다?
<hacking_u> jincreator, drake_kr, bundo, 상암인가요
<jincreator> 응.
<jincreator> 분도
<jincreator> bundo
<jincreator> 분도 분도
<jincreator> 분도님
<jincreator> 강분도
<hacking_u> 음?
<meow_andro> jincreator / ㅡㅅㅡ m 버어억.
<meow_andro> 간다능.
<jincreator> 네, 여기 여러 명 있습니다.
<drake_dmc> 아 일지 쓰는거 힘들어
<drake_dmc> jincreator: 가 안 써서 내가 다 쓰네 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 정말 제가 너무 구글 빠인걸까요
<yemharc> 요즘 모바일 관련 기사만 보면 죄 다 '아 구글 ㅅㅂ 아 구글 ㄱㅅㄲ 아 우리 어떻해 망했네 망했어'
<yemharc> 그러면서 '자체 경쟁력 자체 OS 자체 자체 자체 국산 국산 국산 토종 토종 토종'
<drake_dmc> 아
<drake_dmc> 삼성이 또 알바 풀었어요?
<drake_dmc> 귀찮아 증말..
<yemharc> 그냥 그런 기사 넘쳐납니다
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 걱정할거면 좀 '알고서' 하던가 말이죠
<yemharc> 이젠 그냥 짜증나요
<drake_dmc> 짜증을 넘어서
<drake_dmc> 귀찮
<yemharc> 볼만한 기사는 하나도 없고 죄 다 저 근거없는 징징
<yemharc> 아니 진짜 계속 저런것만 보이니까
<yemharc> 제가 뇌없는 구글빠인가 하고 고민하게 되요
<drake_dmc> 아잉폰 들어올때도 그랬죠
<drake_dmc> (사실 그때가 가장 피크)
<yemharc> 근데 사실 가장 어이없는건 사설 종류에요
<yemharc> 교수랍시고 이름붙은 인간들이 이름 걸고 써놨는데 이건 뭐 그냥 업계사정도 모르는 까막눈
<drake_dmc> 아.
<drake_dmc> 뭐 그거야..
<drake_dmc> (교수가 돈을 받았으니까)
<yemharc> 그리고 모토로라 특혜 받을거라느니 하는건 좀 이해해 줄 수 있는데
<yemharc> 자체OS 개발 안하면 우리 다 주금 하고 떠드는 것들은 대체...........
<drake_dmc> 흠
<drake_dmc> 혹은 교수들이 너무 순수하던가..
<yemharc> 아니 그건 순수한게 아니라 멍청한거죠
<yemharc> 라이센스가 뭔지도 모른다는 증거인데요
<drake_dmc> 아니 그게 아니라
<drake_dmc> 국산os 자체를 만드는것 자체는 좋은거에요
<yemharc> 그거야 나쁠거 없죠
<yemharc> 능력만 되면요 (...)
<drake_dmc> 그냥 대학에서 수학을 배우는거라고 생각하면 괜찮은거긴 해요
<drake_dmc> 근데 그걸 실무에 응용할라고 한다는 생각이 미친생각인거지..
<yemharc> 우와 은근 잔인한 말을 아무렇지도 않게...............
<drake_dmc> 아니 지금와서 DOS를 만든다고 생각하면..
<drake_dmc> 문서는 엄청나게 많긴 하잖아요
<yemharc> 아........뭐 그 정도라면야
<drake_dmc> 그걸가지고 대학에서는 '우와! 우리가 OS를 만들었어' 정도는 되잖아요
<yemharc> 그야 그렇죠
<drake_dmc> 근데 그걸 실무에 활용하겠다는 생각이잖아요
<drake_dmc> 제 생각이 그렇게 잔인한 생각인가요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그런 의미가 아니라
<yemharc> 개발하자는 사람들은 '창문 바꿔끼자!'라는 의도니까요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 우리 일단 유리 고정할 실리콘부터 만들어보고 그런 말 하면 안되겠니?
<drake_dmc> 아아
<drake_dmc> 그건 뭐..
<drake_dmc> 그들만의 리그를 한다면야
<drake_dmc> 하라고 하세요
<drake_dmc> 난 걍 창문을 쓰겠어
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 간만에 티맥스 기사가 나와서
<yemharc> 다시 찾아보고 있는데 막장 인터뷰 하나 발견했네요
<yemharc> "크롬OS는 PC보다 기술이 덜 필요한 미니 노트북용 아닌가"        ...............근거가 뭐옄ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 따지고 보면 둘 다 PC인데 뭔 기술이 더 하고 덜 하고...........
<yemharc> 제반사항 따지면 되려 노트북쪽이 더 필요한거 아닌가
<drake_dmc> 흠
<drake_dmc> 넷북의 용도에 따라간다면 맞는 이야기가 될수도 있죠
<yemharc> 읭 왜요?
<yemharc> 암만 봐도 OS레벨에서 저 둘이 차이가 있나요?
<drake_dmc> 걔들은 넷북으로는 인터넷만 할수 있는줄 알죠
<yemharc> 둘 다 '구성'이 같은데
<drake_dmc> 아니 그 단계까지 안 가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 뭘 그렇게 흥분해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱히 화내는게 아니라
<yemharc> 너무 멋진(!!) 대사잖아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 걔들 눈엔
<drake_dmc> 인터넷 == 네이버 == IE
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아........ 고만 봐야지. 저런거 봐서 뭐해요.
<yemharc> 전 그냥 구글이 넥서스 패드 내주는거나 기다리렵니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 긍게 그걸 왜봐요
<drake_dmc> 귀찮게
<yemharc> 아 근데 농담 아니고
<yemharc> 구글서 넥서스 패드 안내주려나요
<drake_dmc> 근데 yemharc 씨는 구글빠지만
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 저 구글빠 맞아요
<yemharc> 진성인지는 모르겠습니다만
<drake_dmc> 우리 앱등이들은 정말 많이 밟혔어요
<yemharc> ?
<drake_dmc> 구글빠들은 그냥 다운로드지만
<drake_dmc> 앱등이들은 구입을 해요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 애플은 다 돈이니까
<yemharc> (까는게 아니라)
<drake_dmc> 까도 상관없
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 그렇게 까봤자 이득이 없어요
<drake_dmc> 앱등이는 한마디만 하면 게임셋
<drake_dmc> '내돈으로 내가 이쁜 장비 산다는데 어쩌라고'
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그게 정답이지
<yemharc> 사실 사람들이 착각하는게
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 Free Price지 Non-License는 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 공짜로 주니 라이센스도 없다고 생각하는 사람 부지기수에요
<drake_dmc> 그래도 다행인건 요즘 대학생들을 가르치는 분들 보면
<yemharc> 그게 더 발전해서 '공짜는 좋은거, 아니면 나쁜거' => '그러니까 뭐든 돈 내야 하는 애플 나쁜거' => '그러므로 앱등이는 나쁜거'
<drake_dmc> 라이센스에 대해서 확실히 설명은 하더라구요
<drake_dmc> 하지만 듣는 애들은 멍때린다능거
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 GPL만큼 라이센스에 민감한게 어딨다고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 에이 그건 아닌듯
<yemharc> 아니죠
<yemharc> 만약에
<yemharc> 예를 하나 들어볼게요
<yemharc> 만약에 누가 윈도7 리버싱을 했더니 GPL 코드랑 똑같은 반응이 곳곳에서 나와서 법정까지 갔어요
<yemharc> 개떼처럼 달려들걸요
<yemharc> "이참에 저넘도 민주화다 +_+"
<yemharc> 근데 사실 GPL이 정말 민감한 라이센스인건 맞지 않습니까
<yemharc> 다른 애들이야 과징금 물고 끝이지만 GPL은 쪽박이 깨진다구요
<drake_dmc> 보통 라이센스를 잘 지켜서 그렇지
<drake_dmc> 회사 소스를 들고 나와봐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 게임이나 좀 맥이나 리눅스 용으로 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 그것때문에 제가 '대학생들 수준에 맞춘' oGL api를 하려는거죠..
<drake_dmc> 물론 지금도 gtk로 가능은 하지만 애들이 잘 못 쓰는 관계로.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 대학생 수준에 맞춰도
<yemharc> 막상 기업에서 안 쓰면 사실상 게임은 말짱 꽝이죠
<yemharc> 게임만큼 독점적인 사업도 흔치 않고요
<drake_dmc> 대학생들 수준에 맞추는건 뭐냐면요
<drake_dmc> ... 일부 초딩 및 대다수 중고딩들은 다 할수 있다는거죠..
<yemharc> ..................
<Ben5_Hadoop> 상암이면
<Ben5_Hadoop> 누리꿈 스퀘어에서 근무하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 점점 이 프로그래밍 업계서 발을 뺴고 싶네요...............
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다. 오늘은 집에 내려가야겠네요
<yemharc> 다들 명절 잘 보내세요
<drake_dmc> 오 똘님이당
<grr> hi
<grr> 퇴근함미다
<drake_dmc> 아 죽것네
<drake_dmc> 헐 DarkCircle 님 도착하신검미까..
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/냐옹
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-09
<grr> hi
<drake_dmc> 흐음
<MK-BB> rPtlsmsqns?
<MK-BB> anyone?
<alisol> 2ne1
<alisol> http://file.ohohme.com/music/ifantasy.mp3
<MK-BB> http://bundo.biz/cobuntu/cobuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alisol> 11.04?
<alisol> readytoact 글을 방금 읽었는데..ㄸ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<alisol> 무섭네요.
<alisol> 방화벽 iptable -F
<readytoact> alisol: 넹?
<readytoact> 아
<alisol> 아뇨.
<alisol> 글 소개 고맙스니다.
<readytoact> 어이쿠 (__) 별말씀을..
<readytoact> 원래 포럼에 글을 올려야하는데
<readytoact> 지금 병원이라 정신이 없습니다 =_=
<alisol> 블로그가 정리하기는 좋을 수도 있어요.
<readytoact> 오랜만에 보안솔루션 갖고 노니
<alisol> 병원은 ㅇ어떤 이유로 !
<readytoact> 재밌더라구요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 집사람 출산때문에요
<readytoact> 어제 나왔습니다
<alisol> 앗.
<alisol> 힘찬 울음소리가 여기까지 들리는 것 같습니다.
<Barami> readytoact, 축하드려요 :)
<readytoact> Barami: (__)감사합니다.
<readytoact> -_-;; 저도 애를 첨 낳아봐서
<readytoact> 정신이 없네요
<readytoact> 요즘은 병원이 좋아서
<readytoact> 수납장 뒤를 뒤져보면 초고속 인터넷 라인이!!
<alisol> ㅇ
<alisol> 또다른 보물은 없나요
<readytoact> 음.. 곳곳에 훔쳐쓸 수 있는 무선 AP와
<readytoact> 무료샤워장 +_+
<alisol> +-+
<readytoact> 블로그에 올리려고 사진 편집중인데
<readytoact> 아가가 자꾸 우는군요 허헛
<alisol> 출산이란 단어를 들으니 가습기가 떠오르네요.. 언론의 영향이겠습니다
<readytoact> http://takeashot.tistory.com/entry/201109081356
<alisol> readytoact 音 이라면 소리죠
<readytoact> '音'이라고 쓰고 '아들이름'이라고 읽습니다 :)
<alisol> 아~하
<alisol> 이름이 '소리'인가요?
<readytoact> 아니요. '음'입니다
<readytoact> 아.. 이름이 '소리'이기도 하지요.. 발음은 '음'입니다
<bundo> readytoact, 축하드립니다.
<grr> 축하드려요
<grr> 아 나가셨네;
<grr> readytoact: 축하드립니다 /_\
<readytoact> grr: (__) 감사해요 흐~
<bundo> readytoact, 축하드립니다. (나도  이야기  했심
<bundo> 12시 18분 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 축하인사 하니깐 레디가 바로 끊기더군요 ..ㅎ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Barami> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 아..
<grr> 퇴근 3시간 남기고 오늘까지 해야하는 일이 생각났어요 -_-;;;
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 안녕하십니까.
<Ben5_Hadoop> d k
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅇ ㅏ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 회사가 썰렁하군요
<grrrrrr> oops
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 분도님 반.갑.습.니.다.~.!
<drake_kr> 아 역시 집이 좋아
<drake_kr> 경쾌한 키보드 소리 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케님 / 오.... 역시...
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케님 / 어제 메일 보내주신거 안왔심...
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케님 / 원하는 기능을 정리 해서 보내주삼...
<drake_kr> 다시보내드리겠사옵니다
<drake_kr> 그전에 네뿍 빠떼리좀 충전할게요
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케 / graudis@gmail.com 임...
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케 / 넵..
<drake_kr> DDol2: 인사가늦어 미안합니다 지금 막 들어와써요
<Seony> Ponics_beginner, drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케 / 훔.. 어제 120km 로 밟으면서 집으로 ㄱㄱ싱..
<Ponics_beginner> 써님 / 하이요..
<drake_kr> 자자 추석때 Ponics_beginner Seony 님은 과식하시기 바랍니다
<Seony> 여기는 평일이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 쳇
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케 / 훔.... 스트레스와 잔소리을 이미 많이 먹을듯 합니다...
<drake_kr> Ponics_beginner: 메일 다시 보냈습니다
<Ponics_beginner> 드레케 / 설마 실행 파일을 그냥 어테치 해서 보내신건가요 ? 실행파일은 어테치 하면 메일 자체가 없어져 버려요...
<drake_kr> 받는쪽도 그런가요
<Ponics_beginner> 넵...
<Ponics_beginner> 필터링 합니다.. 바이러스 인자로 오인해서..
<Ponics_beginner> 압축해서 보내셔야 합니다..
<Ponics_beginner> 드라케 / 훔... 네이버 에서 보내시는 건가효 ? 네이버라면.. graudis@naver.com 으로 보내주세요... 압축해서요..
<drake_kr> 7ㅋ 압축해서 gmail로 다시 보냈습니다..
<Ponics_beginner> 왔습니다... 확인해 보겠습니다..
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 분도님 반.갑.습.니.다.~.!
<bundo> ^^; 네...
<bundo> 아 울동네 TV 떄문에 난리입니다.
<bundo> 추석 앞두고 다 남인천 방송이 끊은거 있죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 어제 저녁 끊어서 울 엄니 드라마 못보셨데요
<drake_kr> 몇분은 직장을 잃으시겠군요
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아, 인천지역 이야기입니다
<bundo> 아 동네 신경 안쓰고 싸돌아 다녔더니... ..
<DDol2> 다시 왔습니다만
<DDol2> 다들 계신가요;;
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 안녕하세요. 오늘 irc에 한번도 들어오지 않아 18분 남기고 잠시 들어옵니다(...)
<lyuso> 전 몇일 걸러서인데.
<jincreator> 류소님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 몇일동안 또 못뵙겠군요.
<lyuso> 네. 매우 오래간만입니다.
<lyuso> 네. 아마도 그럴 것입니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 별 수 없죠.
<jincreator> T.T
<lyuso> 이제 얼마 안남았습니다. 시간이 점점 줄어들고 있어요
<lyuso> 여기에 대해선 제 도메인을 참조하시면 되겠습니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 무슨 시간인지는 모르겠지만 다 되었을 때 좋은 일이 있으면 좋겠네요.
<LMouSoo> 안녕하세요
<LMouSoo> 몇가지 물어볼께 있어서 들어왔는데요
<LMouSoo> 우분투를 유에스비에 깔아서 쓰는거랑 우분투라이브usb에 저장공간을 잡아서 쓰는거랑 차이가 많이나나요?
<LMouSoo> 그리고 우분투라이브usb로 우분투를 돌리던 도중 usb를 제거해도 우분투는 그대로 돌아가던데 라이브usb는 usb를 하드처럼 사용하는것이 아닌가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-10
<M^BLackHackO> 안녕하세요^^
<M^BLackHackO> 비가 많이 오네요, 여러분은 어떠세요?
<LuHa> 모두 즐거운 한가위되세요 ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> hi
<grr> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> 추석들 잘 보내시길바랍니다
<jincreator> 네, grr 님도 추석 잘 보내세요.
<drake_kr> 추석인가!
<drake_kr> 땡쓰기빙데이!
<grr>  /_\
<grr> drake_kr: 햄도 추석 잘 보네세요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 유투
<grr> 집에가면 잠과 술과 pc방 요 3가지만 해야지..
<drake_kr> 긋긋
<grr> drake_kr: 진짜 4일동안 머리털 다 빠지는줄 알았음매 - -
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 금요일에 야근했노
<grr> 5시에 조기퇴근
<drake_kr> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<drake_kr> 밀옹은 금요일에 월차썼대
<grr> 지방있는 사람들을 그렇게 쓰거든요?
<grr> 근데 저는 학교 들락날락하니까
<grr> 또 쓰기가 좀 거시기한 그런게 있어서 - -
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 이번 추석은 차가 별로 안 막힐것 같다능
<grr> ktx끊었다능...
<drake_kr> 이야
<grr> 그런데 아이폰은 sms 발권이 안된다능
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 피라미드에 사용되는 돌들을 톱으로 잘랐다는 설이 있네
<drake_kr> 그럴싸한데?
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 원형 톱
<drake_kr> 10m짜리 원형 톱
<grr> .....
<drake_kr> DDol2: 어여와요
<grr> ni hao
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 그저께 푹 쉬셨능가요 =3
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 넙죽
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 3일간 과식하세요.
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> grr / sms발권이 아니라 모바일 토큰이 나와요 =3
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 네, 집에 잘 들어갔습니다. 사실 본격적인 휴식은 수업이 없는 오늘부터죠.
<DarkCircle> sms쓰면 실수로 티켓을 지울 수가 있고 티켓 고유번호 식별문제가 있기 때문에 sms티켓발급을 안하려고 함
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 이미 어제부터 과식 시작 + 설사동반
<drake_kr> BBC 다큐 Ancient Aliens 재밌네요
<grr> 아아
<grr> 감사합니다
<grr> DarkCircle: 그냥 직접가서 발권해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그 아잉뽕에서 발권하기 누르면 그냥 발권 되쟎아요 ㅋㅋ 뭐하러 종이로 ...
<grr> 에?
<grr> 되요?
<DarkCircle> 한번도 안해보셨나요? Orz
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ..
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> 전 문명의 이기를 쓸줄 모릅니다
<grr> ..
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 예약내역보시고
<DarkCircle> 결제됨 떠있으면
<DarkCircle> 눌러서 발권하기 보세요
<DarkCircle> 발권되었습니다 딱 뜨고
<DarkCircle> 그거 확인해주면 티켓 리스트에 뜸 .
<DarkCircle> 언제 역에 가서 발권 기다리고 이러고 있어요 Orz 그러다 티켓 못끊고 그대로 위약금넘어갑니다.
<grr> 오오오...
<grr> 감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 차라리 기다릴 시간에 버거킹 와퍼라지 두셋트 사서 다 먹고 트름하고 있겠죠 (...)
<grr> -ㄱ
<grr> 오오
<grr> 나왔다
<grr> 이런거였군요..
<DarkCircle> 자자 얼릉 기차역 가세요 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 기차 놓치지 마시고 ㄱ-
<grr> 저녁 9:30 이에요
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 거기서 좀 쉬면서 먹다 가는게 좋죠 아무래도
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<grr> 9:30에 출발해서 11:40분에 경주도착
<grr> (....)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그리 늦게 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<grr> 표끊기가 손나 어렵더라구요 - -
<DarkCircle> 타이밍을 놓치셨군요 ㄱ-
<grr> 그렇죠..
<grr> 아 밥은 먹어야겠는데
<DarkCircle> 나까마넘들이 사재기한다고 돈지랄 해서이기 때문인지도 몰라요
<grr> 귀찮네요..
<grr> 아아
<grr> 그 사재기 사건 - -
<grr> 하루전날 발권되는걸로 - -;;
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 한사람당 티켓 수백장씩 사서 3만원짜리 6만원에 팔고 그런식으로 하다가
<DarkCircle> 걸렸죠. 근데 그거 보니까 코레일 직원하고 친한넘이 그걸 쓰더군요.
<grr> ....
<DarkCircle> 코레일 내부에 적이 있을듯?
<grr> 밥 뭐먹지..
<grr> 국밥사먹을까...(...)
<drake_kr>  내일은 조관우가 달의몰락을 부르는구나
<grr> 이동내는 국밥이 왜이러케 비싼지...
<drake_kr> 얼마길래
<grr> 7000- 8000
<drake_kr> ...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 ㄱ- ...
<drake_kr> 어제 구로공단 구내식당 가니 3000원이던데..
<grr> 그러니까여.. 동내 콩만한 집이 저런 가격 받는데..
<grr> .... 구내식당 5000원..
<DarkCircle> 기사식당 가세요
<DarkCircle> 기사식당 쌈.
<grr> 주변에 안보여요..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 아줌마가 반찬 몇개 내놓고 잔반찬에 밥 찌개 이렇게 주시는데
<DarkCircle> 기사식당은 다녀보면 아실지도 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> "기사"이름걸고 식당하는거 진짜 아무나 하는게 아님
<grr> 거긴 기냥
<grr> 메뉴없이 기냥 나오는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 메뉴 있지
<DarkCircle> 메뉴 있어요
<DarkCircle> 메뉴는 있는데 일단 밥달라고 하면 기본 반찬은 나옴
<grr> 된장찌게 김치찌게
<grr> 이렇게?
<grr> 밥만도 되구나;
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨 제육덮밥 뭐 그런것도 있기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 제육볶음도 있고 오징어 볶음도 있고
<DarkCircle> 많아요
<grr> 아
<grr> 학교앞 밥집들
<grr> 그런거구나..
<DarkCircle> 학교앞밥집하곤 퀄리티가 다름
<DarkCircle> 밥 더달라면 더 줘요
<DarkCircle> (꽁짜로)
<drake_kr> 근데 기사식당이라면 뭐 앞에 차댈데 있고 한거고
<drake_kr> 요샌 밥 더 안주는데 찾기가 힘들던디
<grr> 그렇쿠나..
<DarkCircle> 근데 밥 더 먹으면 아랫배 나옴 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 학교다닐때 국밥을 정말 자주 먹었었는데
<grr> 이미 전 풍성해여
<drake_kr> 인천에 무슨 기사식당 있으면
<drake_kr> 서울 택시가 인천 가서 밥 먹는다 하면 꼭 그 기사식당만 가는거지
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 그런댄 한 4천원 하나요?
<drake_kr> 머 그정도
<drake_kr> 머슴밥 달라고 하면 진짜 머슴밥 줌
<drake_kr> 쌍놈밥
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 대신 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 남기면 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 참 아주머니 표정이
<DarkCircle> 아햏햏해짐
<DarkCircle> 아주 깨끗하게 먹어줘야함.
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머 암튼
<grr> 일단 씻고 뭐라도 먹으러 가봐야것네유...
<drake_kr> 기사식당은 '제대로 된 식사'를 하기 좋은곳
<grr> 국밥집가서 아줌마 깍두기뺴고 밑반찬 필요없어요 라고 하면
<grr> 풍성하게 주시던디
<grr> http://zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110909145001
<drake_kr> 난 좀더 자야지
<grr> 오 이것은!!!
<LMouSoo> hangul is an So ju yo
<jincreator> LMouSoo: What?
<LMouSoo> gksrmfdl dksTjwudy
<jincreator> 혹시 한국인이세요? Are you native Korean speaker?
<LMouSoo> oo
<LMouSoo> ubuntu tkdydwnddlsep nabi rk dksRkffuTskqhkdy
<jincreator> se.naver.com 가셔서 검색 단추 오른쪽의 한글입력기를 누른 후 그냥 영어로 치면 검색창에 한글로 나옵니다. 복사&붙여넣기 하시면 보다 쉽게 대화하실 수 있습니다.
<LMouSoo> uh
<LMouSoo> 리눅스를 막 배우는 학생인데요
<jincreator> ...한글 입력이 안되서 보니 나비가 설치되지 않은 것 같다고요? (일단 급한 것부터...)
<LMouSoo> 한글이 안써지네요; 찾아보니까 nabi가 안깔린것같은데
<LMouSoo> 네네
<jincreator> 프로그램 메뉴는 한글로 나오나요?
<LMouSoo> 네
<jincreator> 혹시 설치하실 때 키보드를 101/104키 호환이 아닌 101키로 하셨나요?
<LMouSoo> 한글번역은 제대로 깔린것같은데 한영키가 말을 안듣는건지 nabi가 안깔려서 그런지..
<LMouSoo> 아니요
<jincreator> 음...일단 nabi가 없어도 한글 입력은 잘 됩니다. iBus에서 한글 입력을 관리해주거든요.
<jincreator> Alt+F2 누르시고 gnome-language-selector를 쳐보세요.
<jincreator> 아니면 메뉴 찾으실 수 있으시면 "언어"라고 되어 있는 거 누르시면 됩니다.
<LMouSoo> 메뉴와 창을위한 언어에 한국어가 들어가이ㅆ구 키보드 입력시스템이 ibus입니다
<jincreator> "언어 지원이 완벽하게 설치되지 않았습니다." 라는 창이 뜨면 한글 입력기가 안깔린거니 설치하시면 되는데 지금같이 아무 일 없으시다면 다 깔려있는 겁니다.
<jincreator> 그냥 창 닫고 Ctrl+사이띄개 누르고 입력해보세요.
<jincreator> 아, 글자 입력하는 창에 입력하세요.
<LMouSoo> 안되네요; 노트북이라 이런문제가 생기는걸까요?;
<jincreator> 11.04인가요?
<LMouSoo> 네
<jincreator> 화면 오른쪽 위 그림 중 키보드 모양 있죠?
<LMouSoo> 이상한게 그게 없네요;; 전산실에서는 이ㅆ어ㅆ던것같은데
<jincreator> 으잉?
<LMouSoo> 무선랜,소리,편지모양,시간,이름,전원버튼
<jincreator> 흠...그럼 ibus가 자동으로 실행되지 않았다는 것 같은데...
<jincreator> Alt+F2 -> /usr/bin/ibus-daemon
<LMouSoo> 실행시켜ㅆ는데 아무창도 뜨지 않습니다;
<jincreator> 음...터미널에서 ibus-daemon -d 한번 쳐보세요.
<jincreator> 터미널 어떻게 여는지 못찾으시면...Ctrl+Alt+t 하면 됩니다.
<LMouSoo> 터미널에서도 아무일도 일어나지 않네요;
<jincreator> ps aux | grep ibus-daemon
<LMouSoo> lmousoo@PUM-LMouSoo:~$ ps aux | grep ibus-daemon lmousoo   1291  0.2  0.2  17288  2596 ?        Sl   14:43   0:05 /usr/bin/ibus-daemon --xim lmousoo   2364  0.0  0.0   5384   868 pts/0    S+   15:22   0:00 grep --color=auto ibus-daemon
<jincreator> ibus-daemon이 이미 실행 중이기는 한데 옵션이 다르군요.
<LMouSoo> usb에 우분투를 설치해ㅆ는데 것때문일까요?
<jincreator> kill -9 1291
<jincreator> 한 후 ibus-daemon -d 해보세요.
<jincreator> 우분투를 어디에 깔든 핵심 내용물은 똑같이 깔려요.
<LMouSoo> 화면 오른쪽위에 키보드모양이 생겨ㅆ는데 여전히 한글은 안됩니다
<jincreator> 글자 입력 창 누르고 한/영 글쇠를 누르면 그림이 변하나요?
<LMouSoo> 아니요
<jincreator> Ctrl+사이띄개 눌러도 안변하나요?
<hanbin973> 아 이고 어떻게 하지 =.=
<LMouSoo> 네 alt+shift(L)도 변화가 없네요
<jincreator> 일단 그 키보드 그림 누르면 "입력 방식 끄기" 위아래에 나랏말이 주르륵(이라봤자 1개) 뜨거든요. 그 중 한국어가 있나요?
<LMouSoo> 아니요; 하나도 없습니다; 입력방식끄기가 선택되어이ㅆ구요
<jincreator> 참고 : alt+shift는 한국어/중국어/일본어와 같이 ibus에서 지원하는 여러 언어 입력기 사이를 전환할 때 쓰이지 영어/한국어 전환에는 쓰이지 않습니다.
<jincreator> "기본 설정"은 있죠? 그거 누르세요.
<jincreator> hanbin973: 그냥 내버려두면 되죠. ^^;
<hanbin973> ㄷ... 파티션 분할 잘못해서 메인쪽 용량이 달려서 정리좀 하려는데 의존성 해결 어떻게 해야할지 ㄷ
<jincreator> iBus 환경 설정 창이 열렸나요?
<LMouSoo> 기본설정에서 입력방식 들어가면 '입력방식을 선택합니다'에 중국어바ㄲ에 없네요
<LMouSoo> 네네
<jincreator> 역시나...
<jincreator> 그 "입력방식을 선택합니다"를 누르면 목록(드롭다운)이 뜨는데 그 중에도 한국어가 없나요?
<LMouSoo> 네네 중국어바ㄲ에 없어요;
<jincreator> 응? 그건 이상하네요.
<jincreator> 지금 Unity(왼쪽에 막대 있고 아이콘들 여러 개 있는 환경)인가요?
<LMouSoo> 네네
<jincreator> 그 중에 보면 우분투 그림 그려진 장바구니에 두세 개 담겨진 거 있죠? 그거 누르시고 열리면 검색창에 ibus-hangul로 찾아보세요.
<jincreator> 이게 한글 입력기인데 원래는 이미 깔려있어야 합니다.
<LMouSoo> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 검색해봐ㅆ는데 아무것도 안뜹니다;
<jincreator> 에휴, 그냥 터미널로(...)
<jincreator> sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul
<hanbin973> 솔직히 콘솔히 편하긴 젤 편해요 ㄷ
<LMouSoo> lmousoo@PUM-LMouSoo:/$ sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul [sudo] password for lmousoo:  패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 ibus-hangul 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다. 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른
<jincreator> sudo apt-get update
<jincreator> ...우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 안나오는 이유가 있었군요.
<LMouSoo> 92% kr.archive.ubuntu.com에 연결하는중입니다 에서 진행이 없네요; ㄱㅔ속 기다릴까요?
<jincreator> ...이로서 이유가 나왔군요.
<jincreator> 우분투 CD에는 우분투와 몇몇 나라들의 언어팩(번역, 입력기, 맞춤법검사기)만 들어있습니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 설치 과정에서 나머지 한국어 번역과 입력기, 글꼴, 맞춤법검사기는 서버에서 가져와서 깝니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 서버(kr.archive.ubuntu.com)이 죽어버리면 깔지 못하는 것이죠.
<LMouSoo> 이런;
<jincreator> 다행히 서버는 전 세계적으로 있고 한국에도 다른 서버가 있으니 바꾸시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 현재 한국 기본 서버가 KAIST에서 운영하는데 학생들이 하다보니 이렇게 가끔씩 접속이 안되기도 하더군요.
<hanbin973> 답이 나와서 다행인듯 하네요
<hanbin973> 지금 카이스트 서버 가보니 안됩니다 ㄷ
<jincreator> http://twitter.com/#!/kaist_ftp
<jincreator> 추석 연휴 기간 중 #KAIST 네트워크 증설 공사로 인하여 FTP 서비스가 임시로 중단됩니다. 이 기간 동안 사용자들의 양해를 바랍니다.
<jincreator> ...그렇다고 합니다.
<hanbin973> ㄷ..
<jincreator> 아무튼 서버 바꾸는 방법은 우선 우분투 소프트웨어를 다시 여세요.
<hanbin973> 제가 질문이 있는데 ...
<hanbin973> 3.0.2 커널을 컴파일해서 설치했습니다.
<hanbin973> 그런데 계속 2.6.38 커널 업뎃이 잇다며 귀찮게 하네요.. 어떻게 하죠 ?
<jincreator> 편집 > 소프트웨어 소스(S)...
<jincreator> hanbin973: 업뎃하면 새 업뎃이 나오기 전까지는 귀찮게 안합니다. -.-;
<hanbin973> 패키지 이름도 같은거 같은데..
<hanbin973> 2.6.38 지울려고 하면 의존성 드립 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 지금 하드 공간 부족해서 돌겟는데 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> LMouSoo: 소프트웨어 소스 창 열리면 다운로드 위치: 대한민국 서버를 눌러 기타... 을 누르고 ftp.daum.net을 쓰시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 그리고나서 터미널에서 sudo apt-get update 해보세요.
<LMouSoo> 내려받기 249 k바이트, 소요시간 7초 (33.0 k바이트/초)                            E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock 잠금 파일을 얻을 수 없습니다 - open (11: 자원이 일시적으로 사용 불가능함) E: 관리 디렉터리를 (/var/lib/dpkg/) 잠글 수 없습니다. 다른 프로세스가 사용하고 있지 않습니까?
<Seony> sudo를 안하신듯..
<jincreator> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> jincreator: Hi
<jincreator> sudo는 하셨는데 다른 프로세스가 진짜로 사용하고 있는 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 창을 닫아보세요.
<LMouSoo> 아 한번 더하니 이번에는 제대로 되ㅆ습니다
<jincreator> apt-get이 워낙 똑똑해서 sudo 안하면 루트 사용자가 맞냐고 물어보더군요.
<jincreator> LMouSoo: 잘 되었다면 sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul
<LMouSoo> ibus-hangul 설치 다되ㅆ는데 아직도 한글은;ㅜ
<jincreator> 네, 아직은 그럴겁니다.
<jincreator> ibus에 "내가 한글 깔았으니 이거 써!"라고 알려줘야 해요.
<jincreator> 키보드 그림 누르고 "재시작"을 고르세요.
<jincreator> 1초면 재시작됩니다.
<LMouSoo> 아
<LMouSoo> 이제 한글되네요
<LMouSoo> 감사합니다
<jincreator> 사실 서버만 켜져 있어도 필요없는 삽질들이었는데...
<jincreator> 해결하셔서 다행입니다.
<LMouSoo> 재시작하고 설정들어가보니 한글있어서 설정하니 됬네요
<LMouSoo> 후 고맙습니다
<jincreator> 다만 현재로서는 제가 모든 한국어 꾸러미가 설치되었는지 장담을 못하겠네요. ibus-hangul만 빠진건지 다른 것도 빠졌는지는 잘 모르겠습니다. 별 문제없으시면 그냥 쓰시면 될 겁니다. :)
<hanbin973> 개인적으로 느끼는 겁니다만은;;
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터 소리가 MP3 따위의 휴대용 기기의 소리보다 더 좋은것 같은데.. 다른 분들은 어떤가요?
<lexlove2> 휴대용 기기도 이어폰 사용하면 좋게 들리던데요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 예전에 70만원짜리 이어폰을 귀에 꼽아봤는데..
<hanbin973> 뭐 약간 나은 정도지 역시 PC + 스피커가 짱인듯 해요 ㄷ
<lexlove2> ^^
<lexlove2> 저는 이제 퇴근합니다. 오늘도 일을 한 장한 1人~~
<lexlove2> 즐거운 추석 보내세요~~~~
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 뒤늦은 이야기긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 앞으로 그놈3에서 xim 지원 안한다능.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<jincreator> 대세는 iBus =3
<DarkCircle> ibus-daemon에서 --xim 옵션 키고 쓰면 안돌아갈거라능!?
<drake_kr> 엥신님
<drake_kr> 추석땐 과식하세요
<ndsin> 헙
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 이번에는 과식을 좀 할려구요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 10kg 언제 찌우지 ㅎㅎ
<Hyukmo> 안녕하세요.. 혹시 여기서 리눅스 네트워크 관련 질문을 드려도 될까요 ㅠ
<Seony> 그냥 질문하시면 아시는 분이 보시고 답변 해드릴 거에요.
<Hyukmo> 아.. 인터넷을 연결했는데, 고정 ip 설정과 게이트웨이를 모두 설정했는데
<Hyukmo> 인터넷이 1초간만 되고 다시 안됩니다...
<Hyukmo> 현재 그 리눅스는 서버로 설치되어 사용되고 있고, 다른 클라이언트에 ip 마스커레이딩을 한 상태인데
<Hyukmo> 클라이언트도 윈도우로 부팅할 경우 인터넷이 되고, 리눅스로 부팅하면 인터넷이 안되요... 서버 자체도 지금 인터넷이 안되는 상황이구요..
<Hyukmo> 도대체 어떤상황인지 감이 안옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 고정 IP가 있으신가보네요
<Hyukmo> 옙 이곳은 학교라서
<Seony> 물론 윈도우에서 했을 때는 잘 됐었구요?
<Hyukmo> 저희 과 전산실 서버에요.. 고정ip는 학교중앙서버에서 주는것이고..
<Hyukmo> 서버에 윈도우는 설치해보진 않았어요
<Seony> 일단 인터넷이 1초만 된다는 얘기는, 결국 되다가 만다는 소린데...
<Hyukmo> 윈도우 클라이언트는 인터넷이 잘 되고있고요.. 지금 접속해서..네
<Hyukmo> 랜선을 뺐다끼면 1초되요.. 랜선을 바꿔보았지만 그것도 아니고
<Seony> 아예 안되나요? 아니면 어쩔 때는 또 됐다가 안됐다가 하는 증상이 보이나요?
<Hyukmo> 어제까진 되었었는데, 지금은 랜선을 뺐다 낀 직후빼고는 안되네요
<Seony> 음... 보통 제 경험상으로는, 게이트웨이 주소를 잘못 넣으면 그런 경우가 있긴 한데요...
<Seony> 일단 인터넷이 된다는 얘기는 랜카드도 문제가 없단 얘긴데...
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 리눅스를 설치한 그 서버에 윈도우를 설치해서 작동을 시켜보시구요 그래도 이상이 없는지 확인해보시는 게 좋을 거 같아요.
<Seony> 뭐가 문제인지 파악하려면, 일단 다른 OS에서 정상적인 작동을 하는지 알면 좋을 거 같거든요.
<Hyukmo> 클라이언트도 리눅스는 안되고, 윈도우는 되는데
<Hyukmo> 회선자체에는 그럼 문제가 없는..걸까요?
<Hyukmo> 그리고 OS자체의 문제였다면 처음부터 되지 않아야 하지 않을까요?
<Hyukmo> 저희는 처음에는 매우 잘됐었는데 갑자기 아무것도 손댄적이 없는데 이런 문제가 생겨서요
<Seony> 서버가 이번에 처음 설치하신 서버에요?
<Hyukmo> 지난 서버가 죽어버려서 새로 구입해서 설치했습니다.
<Hyukmo> 설치후 얼마간은 인터넷이 잘 되다가 갑자기 안되네요...
<Seony> 음... 새로 구입해서 새로 설치했다면... 하드웨어 문제일지도 모르겠는데... 저로서는 짐작이 안가네요. 막상 하드웨어 문제일거라고 생각햇는데, 클라이언트로 윈도우를 부팅하면 또 잘된다고 하니...
<Hyukmo> 휴.. 네..ㅠ
<Hyukmo> 서버에 윈도우를 설치하였을 경우 잘 된다면 ..
<Hyukmo> 그건 또 무슨 경우일까요...
<drake_kr> 잘 되다가 안된다는건 뭐 하드웨어 가능성이 큰데..
<Seony> 구입하신 하드웨어와 리눅스와의 궁합이 잘 안맞는다고 봐야죠
<Hyukmo> 하드웨어와의 궁합?
<Seony> 아니면 뭐가 고장이 생겼다거나...
<Hyukmo> 제가 잘 몰라서그러는데.. 어떻게 확인할 수 있을까요
<drake_kr> 서버시라니 흠
<drake_kr> ifconfig 하면 어떻게 나오나요
<drake_kr> 서버는 우분투일까 센트일까..
<Hyukmo> 앗 .. 서버는 수세 입니다..
<drake_kr> 헛 세수서버
<Hyukmo> 우분투모임이지만,, 도움을 요청할만한곳이 이곳밖에...ㅠ
<drake_kr> 세수도 /etc/network에 정보가 저장되려나
<Seony> 음... 다른 배포판 커뮤니티는 활성화되어있는 곳이 없나보네요...
<drake_kr> Seony: 우리 커뮤니티가 짱이에요
<Hyukmo> 오픈수세는 한국커뮤니티가 거의 죽어있어요
<drake_kr> 다른데는 술 안 먹어요
<Seony> 수세는 레드햇에서 파생됐으니 아무래도...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시 우분투가 짱이군요.
<Seony> 술 안먹으면 콜라 먹어요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걍 공부만 하다 가잖아요
<Seony> 헐... 더 학구적인데요
<drake_kr> 근데 그러면 한두번 모임하고 재미없으니 걍 파토 되잖아요
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하겠네요.
<Seony> 우분투로 대동단결 해야겠네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사실 커뮤니티에 오프모임 하시는 분들 보면
<Hyukmo> ifconfig 하니
<drake_kr> 우분투만 있는것도 아니고
<Hyukmo> 길게 쫙 나오느데 뭐가-_-;;
<drake_kr> 3가지가 나올거에요 아마
<Seony> 음... ifconfig 보실 줄 아셔야하는데...
<drake_kr> 서버쪽이면 랜카드가 두개 있을테고
<drake_kr> lo eth0 eth1 이렇게 있을텐데..
<drake_kr> 만약 한개가 더 있다면 eth0-eth1 bridge 이런식으로 하나가 있을텐데..
<drake_kr> 1초되고 안된다면 랜 두개가 충돌이 일어났을 가능성이 높다고 볼수있죠
<Hyukmo> etc/network 파일은 확인했어요
<Hyukmo> 충돌이라..확인해보겠습니다..
<Hyukmo> collision 은 0 이라고 뜹니당..
<drake_kr> 뭐 제경우는 걍 /home /etc /var 백업해두고 재설치로 해결 -.-
<Hyukmo> lo eth0 eth1 있구,,
<Hyukmo> 재설치했으나 안되는 슬픔
<drake_kr> 아예 랜카드 하나를 죽여놓고 썼었어요
<drake_kr> ralink는 잘 안 맞던데..
<hyukmo> 학교사이트는 접속이 되는군요..
<hyukmo> 아 슬프다....
<drake_kr> dns문제인가
<hyukmo> dns입력이 잘못되었으면 클라이언트도 안되야 하지 않을까요..?
<drake_kr> 클라이언트?
<hyukmo> 서버에서 인터넷은 안되지만
<hyukmo> 그 서버에 연결되어있는 다른 '윈도우'컴은 인터넷이 되고, '리눅스'컴은 안되요
<hyukmo> 그러니까 지금 상황이 리눅스를 통해 학교사이트를 들어가는건 되지만, 외부사이트들은 안되는 상황이네용..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> (더 어렵다)
<jincreator> 학교면 아마 중앙에서 모든 인터넷을 통제할 수 있는 시설이 있을 겁니다. 서버 켜 놓고 ip 들고 가서 말하면 연결 상태를 진단해 줄 수 있을 것 같네요. 중앙에서 서버가 (새로 구입했으니)등록이 되어 있지 않아 막힌 게 아닐까 싶어요. 근데 지금은 주말이고 다음주는 추석이니...
<jincreator> 아, 전 네트워크 전문가가 아니니 "참고"만 하세요!
<drake_kr> 오 능력자 jincreator 님 학과공부 열심히 하셔유
<drake_kr> 그리고 군대좀 빨리 가시고
<jincreator> (...)
<hyukmo> 정말 혹시해서 그러는데..중앙에서 리눅스OS만을 막을 수 있나요...?
<drake_kr> 근데 네트워크같은건 맞으면서 배우면 다 배우는디..
<hyukmo> 헉 떄리지 마세요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 가능은 한데
<drake_kr> 그렇게 할 이유는 없죠
<jincreator> 그건 잘 모르겠고 제 생각에는 새로 구입한 서버가 안된다 하셨으니 맥어드레스 인증이 아닐까 싶네요.
<drake_kr> 지금 네트워크 회사에 다닌다치면 어느학교 어느학과인지만 알면 윗단에 어떤 서버가 올라가있고 라우터가 뭔지 다 알수 있을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<hyukmo> 되다가 갑자기 안된건
<hyukmo> 딱 어제 갑자기 막은것일수도?
<jincreator> 어느 학교인진 알겠는데 어느 학과인지는...
<jincreator> 아, 되다가 갑자기 안되는 건가요? 그게 제일 어려운 건데...
<hyukmo> 아
<drake_kr> 서버 아이피가 165.132.29.??
<hyukmo> 저 갑자기생각났ㄴ느데,
<hyukmo> 서버 기계를 바꿨는데
<hyukmo> 맥 어드레스를 갱신? 안해서
<hyukmo> 냅두다가, '어 이상하군 ' 해서 갑자기 도중에 막았을 수 도 있겠네요..?
<drake_kr> 어 이상하군? 야동이 재미없는것만 올라오는군?
<hyukmo> *drake_kr 네 그 주소 맞아요
<drake_kr> hyukmo: 165.132.29. 몇이에요?
<hyukmo> 무슨일로?
<drake_kr> 서버가
<jincreator> 음...보통 맥어드레스를 막을 때에는 화이트리스트로 하지 블랙리스트는 안할 거에요. 맥 인증이 아닐수도 있겠네요. ==3
<drake_kr> jincreator: 랜카드를 바꾸면 맥 인증을 다시 받아야함..
<hyukmo> 되다가 갑자기 안되는게 마음에 걸리는데,
<jincreator> 아, 랜카드를 바꾼 후에 안되는 건가요?
<hyukmo> 그래도 인증을 다시 받는것이 순서겠지요?
<drake_kr> 되다가 랜카드를 바꾸니 안되염 <- 랜카드가 문제
<hyukmo> *jincreator 랜카드를 바꿨다기보단, 서버자체를 바꿨는데, 바꾼 후 되다가 오늘부터 안됩니당
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 일단 아이피좀
<drake_kr> 165.132.29.몇?
<hyukmo> 아이피주소는 왜 필요하신건가요?
<jincreator> 잘 되는데 기계도 바뀌지 않았고 소프트웨어 업데이트도 안했고 설정도 바뀌지 않았는데 갑자기 접속이 안된다면 외부에서 문제를 찾아야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<drake_kr> 좀 들어가보게요
<drake_kr> 뭔문젠지
<jincreator> 알고보니 학교 사이트에 네트워크 유지보수 안내가 공지사항으로 올라왔다든가...
<hyukmo> *drake_kr 음 그건 좀 ^^;;
<drake_kr> 음 그럼 저도 뭐 어떤 문제인지 파악을 할수 없겠네요
<hyukmo> *jincreator 네.. 학교에 문의를 해보려구요... 추석기간에 없을테니.. 다음주에나..ㅠ
<drake_kr> ifconfig조차 생소한데 nslookup이나 netstat같은 정보를 읽을수 없잖아요
<jincreator> 다행히 그렇게 급한 문제는 아닌가보네요. 추석 잘 보내시고 편하게 해결되면 좋겠네요.
<hyukmo> 어떤 정보인지 말씀해주시면 찾아볼게요..ㅎ
<hyukmo> *jincreator 감사합니다 ^^ 추석 잘 보내세요
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 왜 학교에..
<hyukmo> 저희 학과에서 수업하는 공간이라 원래 추석 끝나기 전에 고쳐놓기로 했었거든요.
<hyukmo> 그 서버 관리에 참여하는 학생들인데
<drake_kr> 야근 조기교육이다
<hyukmo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hyukmo> 아무튼 지금까지 잘 풀리다가 갑자기 안되서 연휴인데 집도 못가고 있네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 거기서 잘하는 친구가 집에갔나보군요
<hyukmo> 제일 잘하는 사람은 지금 집에가긴했죠
<drake_kr> 이게바로 사회주의의_폐헤.jpg
<hyukmo> 흠 혹시
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<hyukmo> 아이피 알려드리면..
<hyukmo> 문제파악이 가능할까요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아이피만으로는 불가능하죠...
<Seony> 등기부등본 뗀다고 그 집안 사정을 알 수는 없으니...
<drake_kr> http://suny1211.egloos.com/250118
<drake_kr> Seony: 우분투포럼 자게에 어제 제가 답변한것 좀 공격적이진 않은거겠죠?
<Seony> drake_kr: 그 정도는 필요하다고 봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 사실 누군가는 해야할 말이었어요. 단지 옆에서 보던 사람들은 속이 후련했을수도... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 자기 책임회피 잘 하는사람 무지 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 좀 씁쓸한 카툰 하나 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://dreadedmonkeygod.net/home/attachments/sdlc.jpg
<Seony> 위에 5개 아래 5개로 보시면 되는데요...
<Seony> 읽어보시고 이해가 안되시면 말씀주세요...
<Seony> 저는 좀 웃겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아으
<hyukmo> 도움주신 모든분들 감사합니다...
<hyukmo> 해결되면 자게에 결과를.. 올려볼게요 ㅎㅎ 모두 좋은 추석보내시길 바랍니다 (_ _)
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59959 요거 맞나요
<drake_kr> Seony: 씁쓸하진 않고.. 오히려 기분이 좋습니다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 웃기기만 했어요. 너무 잘 그려서.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅 포인터 강좌를 해야는딩
<drake_kr> 1달째 미루고있..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 막상 하려니 귀찮으시죠...
<drake_kr> 뭐 그거야 그렇지만..
<drake_kr> 아 대학생들 수준이 왜 이래요 정말
<drake_kr> 진짜 반값등록금 말도 안됨..
<LMouSoo> 안녕하세요
<LMouSoo> 지금 누구 계시나요?
<LMouSoo> 저가 USB에 우분투를 설치하는 과정에서
<LMouSoo> 뭘 잘못건들여서 집컴퓨터의 파티션을 잘못건들였습니다
<DarkCircle> 파티션을 날렸나요 _ㅡ_)? ;
<LMouSoo> 원래 160GB의 하드를 절반으로 나눠서 쓰고 있었는데요
<LMouSoo> 네 날려버렸네요;;
<LMouSoo> 이거 복구가 가능한가요?;
<LMouSoo> 우부누를 USB에서 설치하려는 도중에
<LMouSoo> USB의 파티션을 나누는도중
<DarkCircle> 파티션을 아얘 날려버렸다 해도 복구 방법은 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 비용이 아주 비쌉니다.
<LMouSoo> 멋도 모르고 하드의 파티션을 오른쪽클릭으로 눌러서 삭제하기를 누른 상태입니다;
<drake_kr> 망했네요
<LMouSoo> 우분투 설치프로그램에서;
<drake_kr> 일단 취소
<DarkCircle> 삭제하기만 누르고 저장이 안되었다면 그냥 끄면 되는데
<LMouSoo> 망한건가요 이런
<drake_kr> 안되면 망한거..
<DarkCircle> 껐다가 켰을때 인식이 안되면 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> .............................................
<LMouSoo> 아니 이미 일은 벌어진뒤라;;
<DarkCircle> 날리고 write를 하셨군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 회생 가능성은 전무하다고 보셔도 ...
<LMouSoo> 하드를 날리고 USB에 설치를 완료한뒤....
<LMouSoo> 저 하드 안에있던 파일 아에 날라간거라고 생각해야되나요?ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 네. 미련 가지지 마세요.
<DarkCircle> 파티션 테이블을 복구하면 됩니다만 이게 비용이 많이 들어갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 돈이 미친듯이 뿜어져나간다고 보셔도 ...
<drake_kr> 그래도 많이 저렴해지긴 했죠
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 수십만원이면 되니 ...
<drake_kr> 윈도우의 경우 25만원쯤? *닉스는 아직 120만원쯤이던가..
<LMouSoo> 이런....
<DarkCircle> *닉스도 파일 시스템에 따라 가격이 미친듯이 올라갔다가 내려갔다가 ..
<drake_kr> 뭐 ext계열일거 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> xfs가 가격이 싸던가 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> ext는 쪼큼 비쌈.
<LMouSoo> 그 복구방법이 기사를 불러서 하드를 맡기는건가요?..
<drake_kr> 아뇨 하드 들고 복구센터 가는겁니다
<DarkCircle> 복구전문업체가 따로 있어요
<LMouSoo> 그렇군요..;
<drake_kr> 기사 부르면 xp 깔아주고 출장비를 요구하겠죠
<LMouSoo> 아 부르면 무조건 포멧하는 기사는 저도 싫은데ㅜㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그것도 아무것도 모르고 그냥 무시하고 XP깔아줌
<drake_kr> "파티션이 날아갔어요" "응 xp 깔면 돼요"
<LMouSoo> 저는 미련이 없는데 가족한테 미안하네요;; 날리면 안되는 파일이 있었을텐데
<DarkCircle> 제가 그 일을 97년도에 당하고 나서
<DarkCircle> 절대로 수리 기사를 안믿어요
<LMouSoo> 학생신분에 큰돈들이고 복구는 힘들고..
<DarkCircle> NT 4.0깔고 파티션이 뒤집어져서 데이터를 백업했어야 하는건데
<LMouSoo> 쩝...
<drake_kr> 100만원쯤보다 가치있는거라면 복구해야죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 몽땅 날려버리고 Windows 95 설치 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 진짜 돌아버리는줄 알았 - -;
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐..
<drake_kr> 수리기사를 불렀는데 윈도우 깔아야된다고 해서
<DarkCircle> 누가 윈도우즈 깔아달랬냐 ㅂㅅ아=3 그랬더니
<DarkCircle> 지들은 할줄 아는게 없다고 그때 실토 하더군요
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> 수리비용이 3만원이었는데
<DarkCircle> 졸라아까웠 ...
<drake_kr> 3만원에 너무 많은걸 바라신다..
<DarkCircle> 그때 3만원이 아니라 10만원도 줄 수 있으니까
<DarkCircle> 백업 먼저 하고 복구좀 해달라고 그랬더니
<DarkCircle> 백업은 커녕 ...
<LMouSoo> 그러면 일단 하드를 포멧하고 다시 파티션을 잡아야되나요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 포맷 c:/s
<DarkCircle> ㅅㅂ...................
<LMouSoo> 저거 다시 살려놓기는 해야겠는데..
<drake_kr> 포맷하면 일단 날라갑니다.. 파티션 꼬인건..
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그냥 미련을 버리세요
<DarkCircle> 날라갔구나 아 똥밟았네 그러고 넘어가지 않는 이상 정말 방법이 없어요
<drake_kr> 아까도 말씀드렸듯 100만원 이상의 가치를 지니는 뭔가가 있다면 복구하시고
<LMouSoo> 아니 살린다는게 다시 다른가족이 쓸수있게 XP를 깔아둔다는건데
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 XP시디 넣고 설치하시면 돼요
<drake_kr> LMouSoo: 님은 추석때 뭔일이래요 ㅜㅜ
<LMouSoo> 안에 든 데이터는 어쩔수없으면 포기하구요..
<drake_kr> 추석때 가족들에게 개다구 당하는 참사가.. -_
<LMouSoo> 그러게요ㅠㅠ 슬프네요
<DarkCircle> 파티션은 *nix fdisk에서 그냥 날리면 되는 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> XP는 ...
<DarkCircle> 게임하려고 까는거쟎아요 사실.
<LMouSoo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 추석맞이 고스톱이나 장기 바둑 두려고 -=3
<drake_kr> 요샌 업뎃도 오래 걸리던데
<drake_kr> 이래서 제가 OS 깔았다 지웠다 하는거 별로 안 좋아합니다..
<drake_kr> OS가 무슨 안드로이드 앱도 아니고..
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 어떤 잡지에서 본 얘기중에 윈도즈 빠가 아주 자랑스럽게
<DarkCircle> "나 윈도우즈 백번째 재설치했닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ"
<DarkCircle> 라고 ...
<drake_kr> 오옹
<LMouSoo> ...
<jincreator> LMouSoo: 단순히 삭제만 했다면 라이브CD로 부팅 후 testdisk 같은 프로그램 깔아서 돌려보세요.
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 전 윈도우도 설치횟수로 따지면 10번이 안되겠군요..
<drake_kr> 윈도우 95에서 바로 2000으로 넘어갔으니..
<DarkCircle> 전 NT 4.0 쓰는데
<drake_kr> 아마 95, 98을 오래 썼으면 한 30번은 설치했을텐데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 불안하던적이 없었어요 ㄱ- ..
<DarkCircle> 2000은 정말 예술임 - -;
<drake_kr> NT도 9x에 비하면
<LMouSoo> testdisk라는 프로그램은 우분투소프트웨어 센터에서?
<jungpoomsayong> 또는 다른 하드에 윈도를 깐 후 R-studio 같은 상용 프로그램 구해서 복원해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 XP이전 MS운영체제중에 2000만한 안정성을 지닌게 없었 ..
<drake_kr> 하긴 알짜도 당시에 짜증날정도의 안정성을 자랑했죠
<DarkCircle> 알짜는 ...
<DarkCircle> 깔면
<DarkCircle> 10년은 쓴다능.
<drake_kr> (안써서)
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 알짜 다음으로 썼던 리눅스가 당시 여친집에 깔려있던 데비안
<jincreator> LMouSoo: 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에 없군요. 윈도용만 있나? ==3
<DarkCircle> 뎁+이안 인데
<jincreator> 아, 리눅스용 있네요. 라이브CD에서 다운받으신 후 사용하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<LMouSoo> 이런; 외장하드로 사용중인것 빼곤 윈도 깔만한 하드여유가 없는데
<DarkCircle> 마누라는 어디로 ' ') ...
<LMouSoo> 아아 있으면 지금 시도해보겠습니다
<drake_kr> 아우 다큐멘터리만 6시간동안 봤더니 질리네..
<jincreator> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<DarkCircle> 라이브CD에서 다운받은게 하드로 저장되면 똥망.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_kr> 에이 그러진 않을거에요
<DarkCircle> (하드에 절대로 어느 무엇도 기록이 되면 안됨 - -;)
<DarkCircle> 그 기록된 자리에 파티션 테이블이 있었다면
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<jincreator> 다행히 불여우 기본 설정은 다운로드 시 묻지 않고 ~/다운로드/에 저장합니다.
<DarkCircle> ...
<jincreator> 게다가 우분투 라이브CD 기본설정은 스왑 파티션이 아니면 마운트하지 않고요.
<drake_kr> 지금보니 지금 쓰는 윈도우도 설치한지 2년이 넘었군요..
<DarkCircle> 라이브CD에서 다운 받으면
<DarkCircle> 다운로드 된 파일은 어디로 가는건가요 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 램
<DarkCircle> 램이 -ㅅ- 충분하려나 ...
<jincreator> 이거 용량 그렇게 안커요.
<DarkCircle> 요즘 파폭 램 먹는거 지롤맞던데
<LMouSoo> ....슬슬 걱정
<DarkCircle> 5하고 7은 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 6은 진짜 ㅂㅅ같 -ㅅ-;
<jincreator> 음...제가 6인데 괜찮은데요?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 2.0시절하고 비교해보면 지금 좀 먹는다고 불평할 정도는 아닙니다..
<DarkCircle> 거기에 Flash님하가 똘끼짓을 같이 해줌
<DarkCircle> 제 머신에서 파폭 돌리면 막 1G도 먹어요 ㄱ-
<jincreator> 전 그래서 플래시블록을 쓰죠.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 훗 1G쯤이야
<drake_kr> 2.0시절 긍게 그 2.0 쓰던시절에 4G 머신에서 램부족이 뜰줄은 몰랐어요
<jincreator> 전 1기가 먹으려면 탭 정말 수십 개 열어야 하는데요.
<DarkCircle> 망할 Flash때문인가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전 64-bit플래시 쓴다능.
<jincreator> 네, 100%입니다.
<jincreator> 헉, 그럼 무조건 플래시블록 쓰십시오!
<DarkCircle> 백프롭니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 플래쉬는 어도비로 합병되면서 끝났다고 봐야죠
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 어도비가 - - Aㅏ!!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkCircle>  =3
<jincreator> 저도 64bit라 베타 쓰는데 미치는 줄 알았습니다.
<jincreator> 주기적으로 plugin-container를 꺼줘야 했죠.
<jincreator> 그러다 친구의 추천으로 플래시블록을 쓰고나니 우와~
<drake_kr> 어도비가 만든거였다면 상관없는데.. 원래 macromedia 작품이었으니..
<drake_kr> 코어공개도 안한듯 싶고..
<LMouSoo> 램 512인데 버텨줄까요; 지금 파폭 누르고 기다리는중
<DarkCircle> 어딘가 계속 메모리릭 ...
<jincreator> 버티긴 합니다만 아마 1년 안으로 우분투 설치해서 사용하기 힘든 사양 되겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 램 512면 ...
<DarkCircle> damn small을 쓰시든가
<LMouSoo> 저꺼 넷북보다 안좋은 컴퓨터죠...
<DarkCircle> 슬랙웨어 아님 젠투 ..
<jincreator> lubuntu 추천합니다.
<DarkCircle> 램만 봐선 모르죠
<jincreator> (제가 아직 써보지는 않았지만)
<DarkCircle> 루분투는 플빡 쓰나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, LXDE요.
<jincreator> ...박스류 기반인가?
<DarkCircle> 박스류 기반은 아닌듯
<jincreator> 네, LXDE 자체네요.
<DarkCircle> wm계열이군요
<jincreator> 아, 아니다. 오픈박스네요.
<LMouSoo> 홈페이지 들어갔는데
<jincreator> 제가 갑자기 접속이 끊기면 부모님이 공유기를 껐다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<jincreator> 6.12 받으세요. 6.13은 베타입니다.
<LMouSoo> 다운받고 어떻게 설치를 해야되는지 알려주세요 리눅스를 막 배우고 있는 학생이라 조금 몰라요
<LMouSoo> 일단 6.12를 받았습니다
<jincreator> 헉, 그럼 좀 무리가 있는 프로그램인데...
<LMouSoo> 1학기때 대충은 배웠으니 어떻게든 부딫혀보려구요
<DarkCircle> 그러다 추석을 삽질과 함께 허공으로 (...)
<DarkCircle> Aㅏ ...
<LMouSoo> 어제 밤부터 계속 삽질이네요ㅠ 괜히 우분투를 USB에 까려다
<DarkCircle> 왜 USB에 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 저사양 일수록 머신에 직접 설치하는게 좋습니다 ㄱ- ...
<jincreator> 그럼 압축푸시고 관리자권한으로 터미널에서 testdisk_static 파일 실행하세요...를 할 수 있으세요?
<LMouSoo> 아뇨; 저가 집에있는 일은 적고 물리학과 전산실에서 리눅스를 편하게 사용하려고 USB를 쓰려고 했던겁니다;
<jincreator> 에휴, USB에 설치하는 것 자체는 그리 어려운 게 아닌데 어쩌다가...
<jincreator> 압축은 풀었나요?
<DarkCircle> 라이브 USB 만드시려고 했던거군요 ㄱ- ...
<LMouSoo> 터미널에서 sudo....하고 뭐라고 입력하면 될까요?;
<jincreator> sudo -i
<jincreator> 라이브는 암호 없습니다. 바로 root 됩니다.
<LMouSoo> 넵 루트계정으로 바꿨습니다
<jincreator> 그러고나면 압축 푼 파일 경로 들어가기 귀찮으니 파일 관리자에서 압축 푼 곳으로 찾아 들어가 testdisk_static을 찾습니다. 이 파일 터미널로 드래그하면 경로 알아서 쳐줘요. 이때 엔터 치면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 인터넷 언제 끊길 지 모르니 쉽게 설명한 한국어 블로그부터... http://snoopybox.co.kr/1226
<jincreator> 운영체제 상관없이 사용법은 똑같습니다. 인터넷에서 찾아보시면 쉽게 하실 수 있을 거에요.
<LMouSoo> 잠깐만요; 지금 컴터가 렉을 먹어서 조금 기다려야될거같네요;
<DarkCircle> (컴공과시라면서 밤새는거 조차 통제하신다니 ㄱ- ...)
<jincreator> 이해 못하십니다.
<LMouSoo> 그 임시파일같은거 삭제하는 명령어가 뭐였죠? apt clean 이였나 뭐가 있었던것같은데..
<jincreator> 그냥 컴퓨터 사양이 낮아서 그래요. 아예 CUI로만 쓰지 않는 이상 어떤 명령어를 쳐도 어쩔 수 없습니다. -.-;
<drake_kr> jincreator: cui도 렉걸려요
<drake_kr> 패배의 아톰
<jincreator> (...)
<LMouSoo> 다운받은 폴더까지 들어갔는데 압축을 푸는 명령어를 알려주세요(...)
<LMouSoo> 아 그냥 풀면 되네요
<jincreator> 아무렴 데탑용 리눅스의 최강자인데 설마 압축을 명령어로 풀겠어요? ^^;
<LMouSoo> test static 실행했습니다
<jincreator> 아까 올려드린 링크 보고 따라하시면 될 겁니다.
<jincreator> 혹시나 링크 찾으러 스크롤 올리실까봐 http://snoopybox.co.kr/1226
<jincreator> 제가 이 이상 자세히 설명해드리고 싶어도 실험할 하드가 없기 때문에(...)
<jincreator> 그럼...행운을 빕니다!
<LMouSoo> 설명따라서 복구완료!
<LMouSoo> 재부팅중입니다
<LMouSoo> 됬습니다!!ㅜㅜ 감사합니다
<LMouSoo> 복구성공! 고맙습니다ㅜㅜ jincreator님 아까 오후시간에도 한글입력문제로 도와주셨는데
<jincreator> 해결 잘 하셨다니 다행이네요.
<LMouSoo> 리눅스를 제대로 써봐야지 라고 마음먹고난뒤부터 하루하루 컴퓨터쓰는게 모험이네요(,,,,)
<jincreator> 익숙해지면 윈도보다 훨씬 편합니다.
<jincreator> 그럼...리눅스의 세계에 오신 것을 환영합니다!
<drake_kr> 익숙해지면 gui보다 훨씬 편합니다 (응?)
<LMouSoo> 꾸벅! 앞으로 계속 뭐 물어보러 올것같습니다(....)
<jincreator> 그러면서 배워가는 거죠, 뭐. ^^;
<DarkCircle> 콘솔에서 프레임버퍼로 영화를 보는 짓도 가능할듯 ..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 그건 제가 하는거구요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr: 전염을 권장.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 진옹은 ...
<DarkCircle> 어째 ...
<DarkCircle> 내년이면 노인네인데 ㄱ-
<jincreator2> 으아니! 그게 무슨 소리입니까!?
<drake_kr> 노인네
<jincreator2> (...)
<DarkCircle> 애들 아니면 노인으로 양분되는 이 바닥이 원래 이렇다는거 아시쟎냐능.
<jincreator2> 그, 그럼 애, 애쪽으로...
<jincreator2> ...노인이 더 나으려나?
<DarkCircle> 어차피 성년의 날을 통과하면
<DarkCircle> 무조건 노인 - -)=b
<jincreator2> 아직 만 19세 아님 -.-;
<jincreator2> 설 연휴 시작한지 1시간이 다 되어가네요. 이만 자러 갑니다.
<jincreator2> 헉, 설 연휴라니...추선 연휴지요.
<jincreator2> 추선이 아니라 추석...피곤해서 오타가 계속 나나? ==3
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> can anybody help with my keyboard layout
<locodir-user> i can't type in korean
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-11
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 cartes 저새끼는 언제봐도 밉상이야
<cartes9> 왠 공격?
<cartes9> 귀하는 공공채널에서 욕하면서 강퇴안당하는게 신기하네요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그따구로 말하면 강퇴 안당하는게 당연하구요?
<cartes9> 제가 어떻게 말했는데요?
<drake_kr> 좆같이요.
<cartes9> 귀하까지 존댓말로 써줬잖아요
<cartes9> 저질근성이네
<drake_kr> 존댓말만 쓰면 싸가지있는건가요?
<cartes9> 아녀 우러나오는 본뜻이 중요하겠지만, 격식이나 모양새 않갖춘것보단 낫지요
<drake_kr> 그걸 위선이라고 하죠.
<cartes9> 위선이 나아요..
<drake_kr> 아 그렇군요
<cartes9> 솔직한 비매너보단
<drake_kr> 그렇게 생각하시면 앞으로도 계속 그렇게 행동하시기 바랍니다.
<cartes9> 네
<drake_kr> 한국새끼들 존나 욕하면서
<drake_kr> 찌질이로.
<cartes9> 욕먹을만하니까 욕하지요
<cartes9> 음냐;
<drake_kr> 그중에 니가 가장 욕먹을만해요
<cartes9> 전혀
<cartes9> 피자집 가보셨어요?
<cartes9> 혹시?
<cartes9> 귀찮으실텐데
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 별일 아니던데유
<cartes9> 거기까지 갈려면
<cartes9> 뭐래요?
<cartes9> 그아저씨는?
<drake_kr> 그아저씨는 잊어먹었던디유
<cartes9> 말하자면 그 사장님?
<drake_kr> 뭔일 있었는지도 모름
<cartes9> 원래 그렇죠뭐
<cartes9> 금붕어 정도의 기억력이군
<drake_kr> 그걸 기억하는게 더 웃김.
<cartes9> 아저씨 근데 왜 시비세요
<cartes9> 먼저...
<cartes9> 이상하시네.. 으음
<drake_kr> 보기싫어서요
<drake_kr> 존나 보기 싫어요
<cartes9> 제가 피자집도 솔직히 알려드렸고
<cartes9> 그렇잖아요
<drake_kr> 그게 "내 문제로" 안건 아니잖아요?
<drake_kr> 구글에서 한번만 검색해보면 나오는걸 계속 질문하는것도 짜증나고.
<cartes9> 음.. 아 apm셋업 문제요?
<cartes9> 아님 달팽이?
<cartes9> 또 뭐있지;;;
<cartes9> 죄송;
<drake_kr> 그런거였으면 내가 이렇게 빡치지 않아요
<cartes9> 뭐길래?;
<drake_kr> 그냥 채팅방에 있는 사람들끼리 람보르기니가 페라리보다 빠르다. 뭐 이런걸 가지고 링크걸면서 웃기다면서 이야기하고 있으면
<drake_kr> '페라리가 뭐죠?'
<drake_kr> 이러면서 맥을 끊더라구요
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 그런거 안하도록 노력할게요
<drake_kr> 그리고 사실
<drake_kr> 그런거 기억력은 좋으실텐데, 전에 한번 우리집 온다는데 싫다는 사람 있었죠?
<drake_kr> 4명중에 한명이 싫다고 했다고
<drake_kr> 근데 4명중 yemharc님 빼고는 다 싫다고 했어요
<drake_kr> 오지 말라고
<cartes9> 아 그렇군여
<cartes9> ㅈㅅ;;
<drake_kr> 이유가 본인한테 있어요
<cartes9> 네;;;;
<cartes9> 뭐를 고치야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 욕하는게 열받는다. 뭐 이런식으로 생각하셔도 되는데
<cartes9> 뭐를 고쳐야 하나요?**
<drake_kr> 비아냥이겠죠
<drake_kr> 물론 세상은 자신을 중심으로 돌아가는건 맞는데
<drake_kr> 혼자서 살아갈 수 없는 세상이에요
<cartes9> 네 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 상대방을 배려할수도 있는 마음이 중요하고.
<drake_kr> 존댓말만 쓰면 그게 배려가 아니에요
<cartes9> 제가 비아냥거리는걸 고쳐야한다구요?
<drake_kr> 네.
<cartes9> 아 네...
<drake_kr> 한두번 본게 아니거든요
<drake_kr> 그니까 저도 '밉상'이라고 하죠
<cartes9> 예를 들면 언제 길래그래요?
<drake_kr> 음 이건 예를 들기가 힘드네..
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4998
<cartes9> 이게 예에요?
<drake_kr> 여러가지 예시중 한가지라고 해둘게요
<cartes9> 맘에 안들면 꼭 욕해야되나요?
<cartes9> 그것도 웃기군요
<cartes9> 그냥은 못넘어가는
<cartes9> 그런...
<drake_kr> 아저씨를 내가 얼굴한번 못본 사이면 그냥 킥밴하면 돼요
<cartes9> 그리고 몇백원 없다고 사람대우가 많이 달라진다는게 그게 물질주의적이고 성숙하지못하다는거에요
<drake_kr> 그건 아직도 이해를 못하셨구나
<cartes9> 드레이크님 설명에 따르면 그렇다면서요
<drake_kr> 몇백원이 문제가 아니라 그 피자스쿨은 체인이고, 원래 그냥 깎아줄수 없는건데.
<drake_kr> 뭐 한국에서는 학교 어디 다니고 엄마 뭐하시고 아빠 뭐하시고 그런건 의례 물어보는 그런거에요
<drake_kr> 싫으면 "왜 물어보냐"고 하면 되는거고.
<drake_kr> 그걸 안 했다면서요?
<drake_kr> 콜라를 마시기 위해서.
<cartes9> 네 태도가 약해져서요
<drake_kr> 아니죠
<drake_kr> "콜라를 마시기 위해서."
<cartes9> 네 그렇게 받아들일게요
<drake_kr> 그럼 애초부터 그냥 콜라 안 마시면 되는거였잖아요?
<cartes9> 마시고 싶은데 돈이 몇백원 모잘라서 깎아달라고 한거였죠
<cartes9> 그럼
<cartes9> 가게주인도
<drake_kr> 원래 체인은 그냥 못 깎아줘요
<cartes9> 못깎아준다고 하면돼죠
<drake_kr> 프랜차이즈는 기록이 다 남아서.
<drake_kr> 근데 좀 배려를 해준다고 해줬는데 개인정보를 물어보냐 이렇게 나오면 화나죠
<drake_kr> 개인정보 물어본다는게 예전같으면 별일 아니었죠
<drake_kr> 다들 아는 사람이니까.
<cartes9> 다들 아는사람이라뇨?
<drake_kr> 지금 옆집에 누구 살고 윗집은 누구 살고 그런거 하나도 모르죠?
<cartes9> 네
<drake_kr> 알아봤자 별 쓸모도 없을테고.
<drake_kr> cartes9: 아저씨한테 쓸모있는 사람만 알면 되는거고.
<cartes9> 쓸모있고없고로 저는 사람을 나누지않아요
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 우리 2층에 사는 사람 웬만하면 다 면식이 있고 지나가면서 보면 인사를 하죠
<cartes9> 매너를 지키냐 안지키냐 정도로 나눌껄요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 개인정보라고 따지자면 '엄마 어디 가셨냐'도 개인정보고.
<cartes9> 가게판매자가 물어보면 싫죠.
<drake_kr> 어디학교 다니는지 물어보는게 무슨 개인정보에요
<cartes9> 그런거 쉽게 않물어보던데
<drake_kr> 휴대폰사러 갔는데 주민등록번호 물어보면 그것도 싫겠네요
<cartes9> 진짜 이해못하시네
<cartes9> 머리가 뭘로 포멧되어있으시길래
<cartes9> ...
<drake_kr> 아나
<drake_kr> 학교 어디 다니는지 물어보는게 그렇게 죄냐고요
<cartes9> 네
<drake_kr> 그사람이 학교 쫒아와서 돈내놓으라고 할라나
<drake_kr> 그럼 주민등록번호 물어보는건?
<cartes9> 밝히는거 싫어요ㅗ
<cartes9> 그것도 싫죠ㅗ
<drake_kr> 그럼 안 밝히면 되는거잖아요
<cartes9> 네 밝히기 싫어요
<drake_kr> 다 말해놓고
<cartes9> 안밝힐게요
<drake_kr> 아 씨바 이러잖아요
<drake_kr> 아 씨바 저새끼 물어보는거 싫었는데
<cartes9> 싸움나기 싫어서 그랬어요
<cartes9> 그저번엔 싸움났었거든요
<cartes9> 분명히 표현했다가
<drake_kr> 외국에선 그렇게 해서 싸움 안 나요? 정말?
<cartes9> 않나요
<cartes9> 그런거 물어보는거 자체가 너무 처음인지라
<cartes9> ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> wow. that's heaven christian says
<cartes9> 네?
<drake_kr> 하긴
<cartes9> 우와. 그것은 천국 기독교인이 말한다
<drake_kr> 미국 동부는 안그러겠죠 뭐
<cartes9> 아 그런가요.. 잘모릅니다.. 동부는
<cartes9> 아... 이게 추석전날 무슨고생이지
<drake_kr> 난 cartes9 님 올때마다 공격 할겁니다.
<cartes9> 저도 그럼 공격할래요
<drake_kr> 그러세요
<cartes9> 동부 가보기는 하셨어요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<cartes9> 영어는 알아들었어요?
<cartes9> 또 흑인한테 한대 쳐맞았어요?
<cartes9> 짱깨라고?
<drake_kr> 거긴 흑인이 없던디
<cartes9> 에.. 동부 같은데 흑인 많은걸로 알고있는데요;;
<cartes9> 뉴욕시라던지
<drake_kr> 내가 갔던 맨하탄은 별로 없던디
<cartes9> 흠 그렇군요
<cartes9> 저는 동부 1주 관광해본거 말고는 못가봤어요;;
<drake_kr> 돈쓰는 입장으로 <-
<cartes9> 관광객이죠
<cartes9> 정말로
<cartes9> 돈버는 입장으로 가셨으면 좋은대접 못받으셨겠네요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> SEGA 본사에서 SEGA USA 깨러 가는거였으니 업무상에서도 좋은 대접 못 받았지
<cartes9> '동양인은 돈헐값에 주고 쓰는 하인'정도란 소리도 있어요
<cartes9> 기술이나 소속같은걸로 보호받으니까 낫지만
<drake_kr> SEGA USA는 지사였어유
<cartes9> 제가 무슨 돈맛이나 들린 유학생으로 보입니까?
<drake_kr> 뭔소리여
<cartes9> 전 성공하거나 부유한 유학생하고는 거리가 정말 먼데
<cartes9> 돈조금이라도 덜 지불해서 더 많이 원하는걸 얻을려고 악착같이 노력했는데
<cartes9> 알지도 못하시면서
<cartes9> 흠...
<drake_kr> 난 맨하탄에 돈벌러 간거여
<cartes9> 영어 한마디 제대로 못하잖아요
<cartes9> 상관없지만
<cartes9> 저는 아무리 해외에서 아무리 좋은회사에 취직해도
<cartes9> 당당하고 자유로운 언어생활 않되면
<drake_kr> 그럼 취직하고 얘기하던지
<cartes9> 별로라고 생각해요... 조금 지우친 의견일수도있지만
<drake_kr> 쓰레기같은 기업이라도 취직을 하고 얘기하던지.
<cartes9> 병역문제 해결해야죠 뭐... 아직은...
<drake_kr> 거래를 하러 가서 서로 악수하고 웃을 수 있을 정도의 영어면 될텐데..
<cartes9> 질질끌고있지만
<cartes9> 그정도면 될거같네요 소속이 한국이라면
<drake_kr> 뭐 그땐 일본 소속이었는디
<cartes9> 아마 통역자가 붙을만한 지위도있구
<drake_kr> 통역자 비싼디..
<drake_kr> 그리고 통역자 붙으면 왜곡되어 전달되는 이미지가 있어서 보통 선호를 안해
<cartes9> 그럼 그냥
<cartes9> 악수하고 웃고만?
<cartes9> 바이바이?
<drake_kr> 거래하러 가서 제대로 성사가 안되는데 악수하고 웃나
<cartes9> 통역자가 있어야
<cartes9> 더 깊은 내용이
<cartes9> 얘기가 빨리 되지않나요?
<drake_kr> 아니 전달이 있으니까 왜곡이 되는디
<drake_kr> 그리고 영어를 60 한다고 해서 100을 하지 못하니까 못하는건 맞는데 그렇다고 사업하는데 지장있을 정도는 아니었는디
<cartes9> 아 그렇군여
<cartes9> 그러면 서로 악수하고 웃는 정도보다는 훨씬
<cartes9> 깊숙한 통역
<cartes9> 이 가능하네요
<cartes9> 의사소통 이랄까
<drake_kr> 뭐 거래가 좀더 빨리 끝나겠지
<cartes9> 사실 제가 보기엔 이민희망자아니면 영어가 별로 그렇게 많이 안필요하다고 생각
<cartes9> 통역자 대려다쓰면되고
<cartes9> 데려다*
<cartes9> 근데 우리나라에선 영어가 뭔가 참 선망(?)의 대상으로 비춰지네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 영어는 잘해야 되는건 맞는디
<cartes9> 별로...
<drake_kr> 필요이상으로 요구하는 이유가, 애들이 하고싶은게 없고 의지박약이라서 회사에서 인재를 뽑을때 기준을 삼을수 있는게 그런것밖에 없으니 그렇지.
<cartes9> 그럼 타협점을 어디로 생각하세요?
<drake_kr> 아니 그냥 애들이 개성이 있으면 돼
<borios> 저기요~ IRC 로그 봇 같은 거 혹시 있나요? IRC 접속 안하고 있을 때도 로그  읽어보고 싶어서요. ㅠ
<drake_kr> 구글검색하면 나오는데요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 회사에서 인재뽑을때 수학이나
<cartes9> 국영수과 도 아니고 왜 하필 영어;
<cartes9> 차라리 자기전적학교 학점으로 하져
<cartes9> GPA
<drake_kr> 고만고만한 성적이니까.
<drake_kr> 대학 안나온 애들도 없고.
<drake_kr> 경시대회 입상경력같은거 있으면 취업이 쉽지.
<cartes9> 아.. 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 팀단위라면 아예 해외기업에서도 스카웃 들어오는 경우도 있고.
<drake_kr> 영어는 그나마 toeic toefl같은 엄격한 시험이 있는거고.
<cartes9> 차라리 SAT, GRE루 보지
<drake_kr> 그거 기반이 영어.
<drake_kr> SAT 점수 어느정도 받아놨으면 대학도 신경안쓰고 맘편하게 군대 가장 짧은거 선택해서 갔다오면 취업걱정은 없겠네
<cartes9> 음...
<cartes9> SAT요?
<cartes9> 음.. 저 가볼게요
<cartes9> 안녕히~
<drake_kr> 병신
<drake_kr> 에휴
<jincreator> borios: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<borios> @jincreator 감사합니다. !
<drake_kr> 아 쟤좀 안왔으면 좋겠네 정말
<drake_kr> 의지박약아
<drake_kr> jincreator: irc를 더렵혀서 ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 근데 자기 발언에 문제가 있으면 알려달래 그건 jincreator 씨가 잘 얘기해주면 좋겠음 난 쟤하고 얘기하면 싸움밖에 안 남..
<jincreator> 끙...그런 건 잘 못하는데...
<drake_kr> 그럼 저사람 들어올때마다 분위기 험악해지고 싸움나여 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 내가 그나마 자제하고는 있는 편이지만..
<borios> 쩝.
<drake_kr> 흐허헝
<drake_kr> 저 원래 저런 사람이에요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 휴먼 솔직히 답답하긴 매한가지 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 원래 미국에서 자라나서 그런지 "문화"라든지 요게 코드가 좀 안맞죠
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 부뷔
<drake_kr> 부뷔부뷔
<DarkCircle> jincreator / -ㅅ-m 벅!!
<DarkCircle> 휴일에도 빡빡하게 번역질 하시라냥!
<DarkCircle> (묘갑질)
<drake_kr> what?
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 우분투 번역도 있는데...T.T
<jincreator> 참, 가입 허가 난 것은 봤습니다.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: http://drake.kr/59959 이런 번역은 어때요?
<DarkCircle> 오 ㅋ 좋은데요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 고객"의(-> 이)" 설명한 요구사항
<DarkCircle> 아 진짜 쎈스있게 번역하는게 쉽지가 않아요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 최고의 번역! http://draco.pe.kr/archives/1736
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저거 분도님이 번역하신거라면 대박
<drake_kr> 저런 번역 좋다구요
<DarkCircle> 저런 쎈스가 필요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 제 기억으로 그 당시 찾아보니 wicd는 소스포지 번역이라 아무나 할 수 있다고 하네요.
<drake_kr> 역시 cartoon heros DDR 버전 좋음
<drake_kr> 근데 금방 질림
<drake_kr> 음 근데 개발자보다 번역자가 많아야 리눅스는 흥하는것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 개발자도 어찌보면 번역자라고 할 수 있어요
<drake_kr> 그렇기야 하지만..
<drake_kr> 이미 있는걸 다시 만드는 입장인것 같아서 -_-
<drake_kr> ms가 흥하는건 msdn 한글화가 매우 크다고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 사실 msdn 번역이 안되어 있었다면 윈도우 점유율이 90% 이하였을거라고 생각..
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ- 방구과자 먹는중
<DarkCircle> 개발자는 일을 자동화시키려는 사람이 컴퓨터한테 뭘 시킬지 모를때 프로그래밍 언어로 절차를 번역해다가 컴퓨터에게 말해주는 사람이라면
<DarkCircle> 번역자는 일을 자동화시킨 사람의 의도를 제 2, 제 3의 자연어로 번역해서 사용자에게 요청을 받고 사용자에게 결과를 알려주는 그 중간을 담당한다고 볼 수 있을것 같네요
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 24일 기대하겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 24일 발표는 음 ... 되도록이면 "일정목록에 안넣고"
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 비공개로 진행을 하려고 (...)
<drake_kr> 전 말을 잘 못해서..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 매냥 저냥 개발방법론 따위 시시콜콜한 이야기만 나오는것보단
<drake_kr> 그래도 발표 한번 해보니 도움되는것이 무쟈게 많았어요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 게임이라든지 이런 것과도 관련되는게 무지 많다보니 누구나 한번쯤은 고민해볼만한 이야기가 채워질 것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 시도는 해보고 싶은데 웬지 자신없을 것 같다 ... 라든지 ..
<DarkCircle> (음 ... 이야기를 벌써부터 풀어놓으면 재미가 없을거 같으니 이쯤에서 컷)
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> =3
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 60초 후에..
<DarkCircle> ë¿¡.
<DarkCircle> 역시 고구마란 ...
<drake_kr> 역시 미숫가루란..
<drake_kr> 배불러 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 현기증이 날 정도로 맛있네예 Orz
<drake_kr> DarkCircle jincreator 3일간 과식 하시길..
<drake_kr> (모두를 살찌워서 내 체형이 평균체형이 되길)
<DarkCircle> 내장이 문제라 그 체형이 안될듯 (...)
<drake_kr> 시끄러워요 과식이나 하세요
<DarkCircle> 먹자마자 설사 /-ㅅ-/
<drake_kr> 헐
<jincreator> 추석은 1끼죠. 3일은 커녕...
<drake_kr> 3일치를 한끼에 다 먹는다니..
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 인증이 필요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (그나저나 두루치기집에서 그 많은거 혼자 다 드시는거 보고 좀 식겁했 -ㅅ-;)
<DarkCircle> 술이나 좀 먹어야 그만큼 먹는게 가능한데
<drake_kr> 두루치기집에서 뭘 먹었다구요
<DarkCircle> 냄비에 있는거 그 고깃덩어리 두국자 퍼주고
<DarkCircle> 두부도 두국자였던가 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 거기다 밥은 또 왕창 + 면까지 ...
<DarkCircle> 진옹 혼자서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 우적우적 -ㅠ-
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 전이나 먹지 irc에는 왜 들어왔대유
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> irc 할시간을 줄이고 먹으란 말입니다
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 3일치를 한 끼에 먹는 게 아니라 추석이라고 맛있게 먹는 식사가 1끼밖에 안된다는 거지요. 게다가 저 두루치기집에서...그렇게 많이...안, 안먹, ...
<DarkCircle> (당췌 얼마나 드셔야 한다는겁뉘카 =3)
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 먹을거 다 먹고 심심해서 들어왔어요
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다 전 살 안찌워도 돼잖습니까...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 모두가 살쪄서 제 체형이 평균체형이 되는 날까지..
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 만두를 먹었는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 웬일로 입맛에 안 땡기는지 ..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 응용요리입니다 http://matzzang.net/1091
<DarkCircle> 진옹 안 땡겼더니 나가셨군 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 끊임없이 드시라능.
<jincreator> 인터넷 결제하는 데 1시간 걸렸네 =.=;
<jincreator> 각종 보안 플러그인으로 한국형 운영체제도 만들 기세군요.
<borios> jincreator: 알라딘은 플러그인없이 https 만으로 결제하는 시스템 구축했더라구요.
<jincreator> 음...그거 제가 알기로 조금 하다 내리지 않았나요?
<jincreator> 아무튼 일단 제가 결제한 곳은 알라딘이 아니라서...
<jincreator> 만약 지금도 알라딘이 된다면 앞으로 뭐 살 일 있으면 그곳에서 해야 겠네요.
<ndsin2> 흠
<ndsin2> 무선은 자꾸 끊기네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<ndsin2> 하압
<ndsin> ndsin2: 안녕하세요.
<ndsin2> 헉?
<ndsin2> 안녕하세요
<ndsin2> 아부지하고 한잔 했습니다
<jincreator> 아, 지방에 내려가셨나 보군요.
<ndsin2> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/data/file/park/1315746787_0AmceWvM_EC9584EBB284ECA780EC9584EB93A4EC9D80EAB2B0ED98BCEB8AA6EAB28CED95A0EABB8DEB8B88EB8BA43.JPG
<ndsin2> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 강원도 양양 내려왔는데 친구들 연락이 없어서 안타까워하고 있었는데
<ndsin2> 아부지가 한잔 마시고 들어와서 저랑 한잔 하자고 하셔서
<ndsin2> 저야 행복하게 마셨네요
<ndsin2> 근데 안타까운건
<ndsin2> 여친은 있느냐 내년 설에는 여친 데려 오느냐 이런 얘기를 해서 가슴이 아팠슴 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 하루 빨리 손자/녀가 보고 싶으신가 보네요. ^^;
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 제가 좀 늦둥이인 편이라
<ndsin2> 오히려 그러실꺼 같긴해요
<ndsin2> 아버지가 벌써 내년이면 60이시니;;
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin2> 손자볼 나이는 맞는거 같긴하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여친은 고사하고 여자사람도 없는 현실......................아........!!!!!!!!
<jincreator> 아니, 즐거운 추석 전날 밤에 이게 뭔 우울한 대화입니까!?
<ndsin2> 음?!
<girl> 안녕하세요? 남친 구해요.
<ndsin2> 헐
<ndsin2> 남장여자는 사절
<ndsin2> 여장 남자네요
<ndsin2> 술취했구나
<ndsin2> 거꾸로 생각하다니
<yemharc> ndsin2: 남장여자는 사절...........순간 떠오른 말은
<yemharc> "이렇게 귀여운 아이가 여자아이일 리가 없잖아!!"
<ndsin2> ..............................
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin2> 이쁜 사랑하시길 기원할게요
<yemharc> ?!
<jincreator> 이쁜 사랑하시길 기원할게요 +1
<yemharc> We need HATE to facebook!!!!
<ndsin2> 한잔 더 먹고 싶네요
<ndsin2> 만취하긴 했는데 흠
<jincreator> 건강도 생각하셔야...^^;
<ndsin2> 아부지가
<ndsin2> 저보고
<ndsin2> 말랐다고
<ndsin2> 나무라셨음
<ndsin2> 제 생각에도 저흐 ㅣ아부지는 등치도 크고 키도 크고
<jincreator> 아니 그럼 밥을 드셔야지 술을 드십니까?
<jincreator> 키는...늦었...T.T
<ndsin2> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin2> 제가 175인데
<ndsin2> 아부지도 175입니다
<ndsin2> 아부지는 52년생이신데.......
<ndsin2> 거기다가 아부지는 등빨이 좋으셔서
<ndsin2> 하압
<ndsin2> 저희 누나도 키가 큰데
<ndsin2> 저만 좀 비정상 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin2> 제가 정상이려면 키가 180은 기본 넘기고
<ndsin2> 185는 되어야 정상인데
<ndsin2> 하압
<ndsin2> 학창시절에 너무 게임을 많이 하고 잠을 안잤...
<jincreator> 전 키가 고등학교 들어가면서 더 이상 안큰...
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흐
<drake_kr> 웬지 우울한 대화가 오간것 같다.
<ndsin2> 그런일이있었나요
<ndsin2> (기억안남)
<drake_kr> 일단 혼자살면 누가 결혼해라 뭐해라는 소리는 없긴 한데..
<ndsin2> 명절에도요>
<ndsin2> 하아
<ndsin2> 올 설부터
<drake_kr> 명절에 갈데가 없
<ndsin2> 이런 소리가 슬금슬금 나오더니
<ndsin2> 내년 설부터는
<ndsin2> 끔찍해질듯하네요
<drake_kr> 문제는 가족이 없어서 더 외롭다는거..
<ndsin2> 흠
<ndsin2> .......
<ndsin2> 그거슨.. 흠..
<ndsin2> 머라 드릴말씀이..
<drake_kr> 그런소리 해주는 사람이 있는것도 부럽다능
<drake_kr> 막 "선이라도 뵈주신 담에 그런얘기 하등가요" 하믄 자리 마련해주잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 무어라 할 말이 없습니다.
<jincreator> lyuso: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 근데 그 사이트의 남은 시간은 무엇인가요?
<lyuso> 말 그대로 남은 시간입니다.
<lyuso> 그러고보니 얼마 안남았네요.
<jincreator> 그러니까 "뭐"까지 남은 시간인가요?
<ndsin> 인터넷이 끊기네요
<ndsin> 흠 왜이러지
<lyuso> 그것은 시간이 지난뒤에 알게될 사안입니다.
<jincreator> 설마,,,생신?
<lyuso> 그럴리가.
<drake_kr> 우리 불참사유 두번째인가
<ndsin> 흠흠'
<drake_kr> 첫번째 "애인과의 데이트" 두번째 "본인 결혼" 세번째 "본인 사망"
<jincreator> 세번째는 영혼만이라도 와서 참석하면 되지 않나요? ==3
<drake_kr> jincreator: 무섭자나
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kr> 암튼 본인 사망보다 중요한것이 애인과의 데이트임
<drake_kr> jincreator: 얼른 번갯불에 콩궈묵으믄 군대 안가도 됨
<drake_kr> 매우 권장사항이긴 한데 굉장히 빡셈
<jincreator> 만약 했다고 치면 왜 안가나요?
<drake_kr> 아이3 키우는게 보통일이 아니거덩
<ndsin> 하압
<ndsin> 난 왜 여치닝 엄슬까
<jincreator> 아, 진짜로 번갯불에 콩을 구워먹는 게 아니군요. -.-;
<jincreator> ndsin: "난 왜 남치닝 엄슬까"하는 전국 수만 여성 중 한 명을 고르시면 됩니다.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 고를사람ㅇ ㅣ엄네여
<ndsin> 목록좀
<drake_kr> 진짜 여자 수는 저하늘의 별만큼 있는데..
<drake_kr> 거리가 저하늘의 별만큼임..
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 여자 별로...
<jincreator> 사실 여자 수는 남자 수와 거의 비슷하게 있습니다.
<ndsin> 결혼은 진짜 어케 하는건가요
<ndsin> 뭔가
<ndsin> 다른 차원의 이야기가 아닌가 싶네요
<drake_kr> ndsin: 이미 경험하신 분들의 이야기로는 여친집에서 퀘스트를 받아 수행한다고 합니다
<ndsin> 헐
<lyuso> 아. 맞아요
<jincreator> ndsin: 이미 성공하신 부모님께 여쭤보세요!
<lyuso> 장인어르신께 퀘스트를 부여받습니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 부모님께 여쭈어보면 좋아하시것다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<lyuso> jincreator, 생각이 짧았음.
<drake_kr> grr 친구에게 부탁을 해볼까
<drake_kr> grr의 친구중 하나가 별명이 npc
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 능력자네여
<drake_kr> 퀘스트를 수행하면 보상으로 여친을 준다는데서 유래 <- 매우 능력자
<lyuso> ......
<jincreator> 요즘은 스펙이 좋으면 퀘스트(면접)없이 서류심사에서 바로 통과할겁니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 그건 20대 얘기에요
<drake_kr> 부모님들이 20대에 쇼부치려고 하는 이유가 있어요
<lyuso> ......
<drake_kr> 저도 그렇고 여자들도 그렇고 30대가 되면 스펙을 엄청 따져요
<drake_kr> 20대에 뭣모르고 결혼하라는거에요
<jincreator> 으아니, 그런 심오한 이유가 있었군요!
<drake_kr> 차라리 그게 편한데..
<lyuso> 그게 편한데(2)
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 자야게쎈요
<ndsin> 술 더 먹을려다가
<lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요.
<drake_kr> 술맛떨어지는
<ndsin> 네...........
<ndsin> 술맛떨어졌음...........
<ndsin> 안생겨요 느낌임..............
<drake_kr> 음 근데
<lyuso> 전 시간도 얼마 안남았어요. =)
<jincreator> 네, 주무시고 추석 잘 보내세요.
<lyuso> 7일 남았나.....
<drake_kr> 전 이미 늦었
<drake_kr> 눈먼처자 잡아서 결혼해야함
<lyuso> 6일 23시간으로 떨어졌네요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 17일이죠?
<drake_kr> 언니들 오는날
<ndsin> 헤에
<ndsin> 그럼 추석 잘보내시고
<jincreator> 언니들 오는지는 관심 없고...SFD요? 네.
<ndsin> 내일봅시다
<ndsin> 그러 무히릭
<ndsin> 11:11
<lyuso> ......
<jincreator> 11일 11시 11분에 나가셨군요.
<drake_kr> 11일 23시 11분..
<drake_kr> 에이 언니들 안오면 안가
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 아웅 요새 결혼한 친구들 보면 좀 무섭기도 한데..
<DarkCircle> 30대 결혼은 스펙보다 돈이라능 ...
<DarkCircle> 스펙 아무리 좋아도 재력 없으면 말짱도루묵
<jincreator> 스펙 안에 돈이 들어가죠. ==3
<DDol2> 안녕하십니까.
<jincreator> DDol2: 네, 안녕하세요. 자기 직전 페북 보고 인사드렸습니다. 추석 잘 보내세요. ==3
<jincreator> 아, 이 방에 계시는 다른 분들도 추석 잘 보내세요~
<drake_kr> 후아암
<borios> 후아암.ㅠㅠㅠ
<borios>  /u
<borios>  /usr/include 에 떡하니 헤더파일이 있는데 왜 없다고 지단지단거리지. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> -l
<borios> 지정되어있어요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 뭔데그래요
<borios> upstart 요.. 0.6.6 버전이거등요
<lyuso> 으음
<lyuso> 느리네
<drake_kr> ssh://data.drake.kr / id : chubuntu / pw : chubuntu
<borios> drake_kr: 오? arm-generic-linux-gnueabi 툴체인 있으시네요..ㅎㅎ..이거로 하고있엇는데..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단 제 환경임미다
<drake_kr> 웹을 제외한 리눅스 환경 이용량이 40G..
<borios> upstart 빌드하려면
<borios> libnih-dbus-dev
<borios> libnih-dev
<borios> libdbus-1-dev
<borios> 요게 필요해요..;;
<drake_kr> 0.6.5 버전 컴파일 했습니다
<drake_kr> 잘됩니다
<lyuso> mike 님이 벌써 xpi 페키지를 만들어 주셨네요.....
<borios> 잠시 스크린 열어둘께요
<lyuso> 부가기능 관리....>쩝
<borios> 헉 스크린이 없네요.. 음
<borios> 0.6.6 으로 잠시와주세요
<borios> configure 을 ./configure --host=arm-generic-linux-gnueabi --prefix=/home/chubuntu/src/install 로 했거등요
<drake_kr> 스크린 방금 설치했어요
<borios> work 라는 스크린 열었어요
<borios> checking for NIH... configure: error: Package requirements (libnih >= 1.0.2) were not met:
<borios> 이런 에러 안나셨어요?
<drake_kr> 흠 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 흠 libnih를 소스컴파일해야겠군요
<lyuso> 이제 자야겠습니다.
<borios> lyuso: Good night ~
<lyuso> 네. 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<drake_kr> 흐 에러나네
<borios> 0.6.5 는 어찌 하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 0.6.5는 잘 됩니다
<borios> 그거로 한번 해볼까.. configure 에서 저런 에러 안나셨구요
<borios> ?
<drake_kr> 네 그건 의존 dev 파일 다 맞춘거거든요
<drake_kr> (제가 한건 아니지만)
<drake_kr> 대략 cc 버전 타는것 같네요
<drake_kr> 지금 설치되어있는 cc가 4.4.3이라..
<borios> 제것도 4.4.3 인데..;;
<drake_kr> 어? 11.04부터는 4.5일텐데..
<borios> arm용 gcc 만들때 4.4.3 으로 했어요.
<borios> 지금 upstart 를 armv6 용 으로 빌드하려고 하는거거등요.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 오옹..
<drake_kr> 별거 다 하시네요 ㅋㅋ
<borios> ㅠㅠ
<borios> 힘드네요 .ㅠ
<drake_kr> 065는 configure 에러 없네요
<borios> 0.6.5 버전 하실때 --host=arm-generic-linux-gnueabi 로 하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> make하는데 오류 작살나네요 ㅋㅋ
<borios> ㅋㅋㅋ 지금 다시 해봤는데 오류가 쫘꽈ㅉㄲㅉ
<drake_kr> 훔
<drake_kr> 관련 dev 라이브러리도 armv6에 맞게 컴파일이 되어있어야할듯..
<borios> 흠 지금 arm gcc 는 /opt 에 설치되어있는데 그럼 libnih 같은 라이브러리 빌드할때 install 위치를 저기로 지정해야되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 지금 크로스컴파일하는거잖아요
<borios> 네
<drake_kr> 타겟머신에도 /usr/lib가 있을테고
<drake_kr> upstart가 필요한 라이브러리를 참조할때 호스트에서 참조하진 않을것 아니에요
<borios> 에휴.. 라이브러리 하나하나 다 컴파일해줘야겠네요.. 쩝.. 오늘 잠은 빠이빠이.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 추석때 왜 이짓을 하고 있는건가요
<drake_kr> 잠잘시간을 쪼개서 조금이라도 더 먹을 생각을 해야죠
<borios> 지금 제 배에 토성과같은 띄가 하나 생겼는데.ㅠ
<borios> 출렁출렁
<borios> 이번에 송편좀 먹을라했더니 귀찮아서 안빚는다네요. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 떡집에서 사먹어야죠 뭐
<borios> 송편은 그 빚는맛이 있잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<borios> 송편복불복
<drake_kr> 아웅 armv6면..
<drake_kr> 내꺼보다 후진건가..
<borios> 뭐 쓰시는데요?
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 mf2530하고 xscale 260이요
<drake_kr> xscale pxa260
<borios> 아항
<borios> 전 samsung s3c6410 칩으로 ..
<drake_kr> 음 자료가 꽤 되네요
<drake_kr> 옴레기2에 들어가는 cpu구나..
<borios> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ....
<drake_kr> 그래도 720mhz arm11이네요
<drake_kr> xscale은 fpu 없는 모델..
<drake_kr> mf2530도 뭐 좀 ㅄ같은 모델
<drake_kr> 전 아예 nfs를 이용해서 아예 디바이스에서 컴파일 해버려요 짜증나서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<borios> 디바이스에서 컴파일하기엔 너무 느려 터져서..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 실은 크로스컴파일이 좋죠
<drake_kr> 속도는..
<borios> 하.. 집에서도 작업할 수 있도록 하려는데
<borios> 보드는 사무실에 있고..
<drake_kr> 아예 에뮬레이터가 있으면 편하게 작업할텐데
<borios> 재부팅하려면 보드를 껏다켜야되는데 이게 스위치라...ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 이럴땐 qt가 정말 고마워요
<borios> 원격으로 스위치 on off 를 만들수도없고.ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 만드시면 되죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<borios> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 음
<drake_kr> 배보다 배꼽이 더 크네요
<drake_kr> 그래도 지금 학생이시면 충분히 할만한 시도라고 생각됨요
<borios> 명령내리면 모터돌아가면서 톡 톡 ㅋㅋ
<borios> 아 리셋회로에 신호만 흘려주면되는구나
<drake_kr> 릴레이 끼면 되지 않을까요
<borios> 배꼽에 대해 좀더 알아봐야겠네요 ..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<borios> 휴.. 전공은 컴공인데 임베디드하려니 죽을맛이네요..처음부터 끝까지 혼자서...ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 서버 업타임 21이 넘었네요
<borios>  03:43:14 up 20 days,  5:07,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<drake_kr> 전공이 컴공인데 왜 임베디드가 어려워요
<borios> 1학년이라서요. ;;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 대학때 전공이 디자인쪽이라서..
<drake_kr> (뭐 그것도 다니다 말았지만)
<drake_kr> OS 수업은 2학년때부터 듣던가요
<borios> 3학년이요 .. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우리학교 컴공은 cpu랑 램도 만들었던것 같은데
<borios> 휴.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 심심한데 수요일은 내 보드 들고 가볼까나..
<borios> 더 작업하려 했는데 노트북 베터리 없다고 징징거리네요..ㅎㅎ.. 자러가야할 타이밍이네요 .ㅋㅋㅋ drake_kr 바쁘실텐데 도와주셔서 감사합니다~
<drake_kr> 쉬세유
<borios> 네 ~
<jimmy__> 안녕하세요.
<jimmy__> 아무도 않계신가요?
<drake_kr> 또 뭔가 질문하려나..
<jimmy__> 예에..  다른게 아니라 ps -aux | grep apache2 하면 뭔가 나옵니다.  mysqld도 그렇게 하면 나오는데요..
<jimmy__> sudo apat-get remove apache2하면 않지워지네요 찾을 수 없다고 mysqld도 그렇구요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 문제가 해결되면 그냥 나가겠지..
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<jimmy__> 아 그렇게 하는 것이군요.  purge
<drake_kr> 추석 아침부터 뭔일이래유
<jimmy__> 아 여기는 미국이라...
<jimmy__> 추석 실감이 않나네요...
<jimmy__> 거긴 추석이군요. 아참...
<drake_kr> mysql은 sudo apt-get purge mysql-server 였던가..
<drake_kr> 웬지 서러워져서 자러갑니다
<jimmy__> 아 예에...remove와 purge 차이점은 뭔가요?
<jimmy__> 감사합니다. 가르쳐 주셔서.
<jimmy__> 덕분에 해결은 했습니다.  그런데  왜 그런지 ...이해를 해야 하는데...
<jimmy__> ...
<jimmy__> 또 질문하러 왔습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-03
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<king> d.
<king> 안녕하세여
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 흠..razGon_UNT 아이디가 없는걸 보니 확실하군요.
<razGon_web> 제 아이가 전원을 껏네요..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 병원 컴이 꺼졌나보군요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 도움!
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 아니요, 제 홈서버가 다운되어서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 친구가 드라마 안받아진다고 연락와서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋ UNT가 병원에 있는게 아니라 댁에 있는거였군요
<DarkCircle> 전 병원에서 돌리시는줄 알고 (먼먼산)
<razGon_web> 그아이디는  24시간 상주해 있죠.
<razGon_web> 여기 기독교이신분?
<yemharc> 냠
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> .
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 오늘 왠지 모르게 피곤하네요...ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<razGon_web> 무언가 기력을 빨린 느낌..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 환자보고 오겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<geekf00> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<geekf00> 어떻게 지내세요
<cai_> razGon_web: 저요 :)
<razGon_web> cai_: 교회 음향쪽에 아세요?
<razGon_web> 제가 개척교회 다니는데. 음향쪽에 목사님께서 물어 보셔서요.
<razGon_web> 반주기나 음향기기 등에 참고할만한 자료가 있을까요?
<cai_> 아.. 음향쪽은 잘...
<cai_> _ _)
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 괜찮아요.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 계십니까?
<Seony> razGon_web, 넵
<yemharc> 냠...
<yemharc> Seony: 키노트 좋아요 키노트
<Seony> iWork이요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 사실 iwork중에 키노트만 사용중이긴 합니다
<yemharc> Seony: http://vart1.tistory.com/952
<Seony> 오.. 이건 뭐하는 앱인가요
<yemharc> 어......뭐라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 일종의 퀵 리스트?
<Seony> 패스파인더에 기본 탑재된 기능이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 장점이라면 툴바에서 작동하고
<yemharc> 단축키가 먹어요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 전체적으로 살펴보니까 패스파인더에서 제공하는 기능이랑 거의 대부분이 겹치네요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 뭣보다 일단 무료라서 (...)
<Seony> 그렇긴 하네요. 저도 패스파인더만큼은 구입할까말까 아직도 결정을 못내렸거든요..
<yemharc> 단점이라면 앱스토어 이벤트는 아니고요
<yemharc> 아 근데......툴바에 올라가는게 점점 많아져서;;
<yemharc> 리붓 후 메모리 사용량이 6그램까지 올라간 상태에요;;
<Seony> 스피디 툴바요?
<Seony> 아... 바텐더 안쓰시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 바텐더도 이미 구매했죠
<yemharc> 지저분해지는게 문제가 아니라, 이게 스타트 앳 로긴 기능이 없는것들도 좀 있더라구요
<Seony> 아 제가 잘못 이해했네요.
<yemharc> 그래서 리붓하면 대체 뭐가 안켜진건지;;
<Seony> 많아서 지저분한게 아니라, 많아서 램 사용량이 많다는 얘기네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 다 "쓴다"는게.......
<Seony> 저는 램 8기가 업글한 뒤로는 그런건 신경 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇게 치면 전 애초에 16그램 (먼산)
<yemharc> 근데도 왠지 자꾸 신경쓰여요
<yemharc> 오래된 습관인지 원;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  저도 습관 같아요. 일단 확인은 하거든요
<yemharc> 아 근데 고민된다;;
<Seony> 현재 램 점유율이 어느정도나 되는지 보기는 해요
<yemharc> 무료로 받아서 써도 상관없는데 앱스토가 있으니 자꾸 거기서 사야할거같은 이 기분;;
<yemharc> 서니님도 그러시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 같은 가격이면 당연히 앱스토어 가긴 해요.
<Seony> 일단 시리얼 넘버라던가 하는 걸 신경쓸 필요가 없으니깐요
<yemharc> 전 작업한다고 이것저것 켜기 시작하면 가용램이 1그램 이하로 떨어지는게 부지기수라;;
<Seony> 근데 앱스토어에서 안사면, 시리얼넘버도 보관해야하고, 해당 버전도 보관해야하니까 좀 귀찮죠.
<yemharc> 네 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그래서 이렇게 무료이벤 할때는 참 고민되요
<Seony> 램 정리하는 툴 써서 캐시 지우면서 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 지를까?! 하고 보면 무료이벤인데 좀 아까울떄도 있고......
<yemharc> 그게 이미 사용중이에요 orz
<Seony> 저도 예전에 램 정리하는 툴을 쓰다가, 어차피 캐시를 지워서 램을 확보하는 거라면 그냥 안쓰는게 낫다 싶어서 그냥 냅둬요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 말 그대로 액티브 상태의 램이 15기가 이상이 될 때가.......
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 그 정도면 그냥 리붓을 하거나, 실행 중인 앱을 종료시키는 게 낫지않나 싶은데요
<yemharc> 문제는 저 상태가 될 떄는 보통 다 사용중이라는거죠
<Seony> 패러럴즈를 늘상 띄워놓으시나보군요
<Seony> 이번에 패러럴즈 8 나왔던데요.
<yemharc> 보긴 봤는데 아직 업글은 안했어요
<yemharc> 산사자랑 레티나 대응으로 짜여져 있는데 어차피 윈도우용이라서......
<yemharc> 리눅스는 애초에 잘 돌아가구요
<Seony> 이번에 7 구입하면 낼모레 8 무료 업글해준다길래, vmware 코드 넣고 등록해서 $29에 7 또 구매했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니
<yemharc> 그 페러렐즈 구매할때 브라우저 스파이 모드로 진입해서 쿠키 못 읽게 하면
<yemharc> 할인 페이지 뜹니다 (?!)
<yemharc> 그리고 거기서 브라질 화폐로 결제하면 좀 더 싸요 (환율)
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 구매하게 되면, 해외 사용으로 간주되서 수수료가 더 나오는거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 어차피 신용카드밖에 안 받아서요
<yemharc> 국제결제 되는 신용카드는 그런거 없잖아요
<Seony> 있을껄요. 국제결제가 된다고 하더라도 어차피 국가간 통화가 다르기 때문에 거기서 생기는 수수료가 있을 거에요..
<yemharc> 미국 앱스토어 사용할때 주소지를 알래스카로 하는거랑 비슷한 이치인가봐요
<Seony> 알래스카는 같은 미국이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.....그럼 뭔가 틀린건가
<yemharc> 여튼 어제인가 본 팁이었어요
<yemharc> 근데 결국 포인트는 쿠키를 못 읽게 하는거죠
<yemharc> "신규"방문자로 인식해서 그런지 할인페이지가 뜨더라구요
<yemharc> (물론 업글은 대상 아닌거같아요)
<Seony> 국제결제되는 카드를 들고나가서 해외에서 쓰면, 당연히 수수료가 붙듯이 아마 브라질 화폐단위로 결제하게 되면 외국간 통화거래가 일어나서 아마 수수료가 나올 거에요..
<Seony> 일단, 저는 제가 갖고있는 vmware 코드 넣어서 $29에 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이럴떈 좀 부럽 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 필요하시면 얘기하세요.
<Seony> 패러럴즈에서 중복체크 안해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 어차피 업글해야 하니까요
<yemharc> 근데..... 글쎄요. 지금 당장으로서는 레티나 대응시키자고 업글할 필요는 없는거같아요
<yemharc> 딱히 버그도 없고요
<yemharc> 전 되려 크~은 모니터가 필요한 상황이에요
<yemharc> 2880 해상도가 출력되는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 달라진점 읽어보니까, 입출력 속도가 30% 향상됐다고 하더라구요. 저는 그거 때문에 구입했어요.
<yemharc> 그것도 보긴 했는데, 아직 입출력 속도가 문제되진 않는 상태라서요
<yemharc> 조만간 다른작업 시작하면 또 모르겠긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 일단 테스트 해 보고 결정하려구요
<yemharc> 안그래도 요새 앱 값이 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 그냥 정기적으로 구입하는 책이나 CD라고 생각하면서 사고있어요
<yemharc> 저도 사실 그런 기분으로 사고 있어요
<yemharc> 사실 따져보면 앱값보다 음악값이 배 이상이라;;
<yemharc> 어느새 튠즈에서 지른 음악만 400곡 가까이 되네요
<yemharc> 영화도 8편 정도 되고...... (HD버전)
<Seony> 네. 그리고 맥용 프로그램들은 가격이 많이 안쎄다보니 구매할 때는 큰 부담이 안되더라구요..
<Seony> 흐... 영화까지..
<Seony> 영화는 한글자막 없잖아요
<yemharc> 일어는 지장이 없어서요 (자랑자랑)
<yemharc> 하지만 영어는 떠듬떠듬............
<Seony> 아 그럼 일본영화를 구입하시는 거군요...
<yemharc> 사실 딱히 가리진 않아요
<yemharc> 그리고 영어라고 해도 어차피 무비스트에서 자막깔고 열면 되니까요
<Seony> 아... 그게 꼭 아이튠즈에서만 볼 수 있는 건 아닌가보군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 영화는 DRM이 안 걸린건지, 아니면 해당 맥 자체를 인식하는건지
<yemharc> 확실하진 않은데 일단 음악 영화 상관없이 재생되더라구요. 플레이어 상관없이요
<Seony> 딴데 복사해서 재생해보면 알 수 있껬네요
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠. 근데 확인하고 싶을 정도는 아니어서............ 일단 귀찮구요
<DarkCircle> drake_cli, 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<JSTae76> am0c, 안녕하세요^^
<am0c> 안녕하세요~
<am0c> 흠흠
<am0c> JSTae76: 닉을 보고 누구신지 유추해보려 했으나 실패...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> am0c, 신입이라서요ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 흐흐
<am0c> 우분투 언제부터 쓰셨나요?
<JSTae76> 조만간 IDC Center를 방문하게 될것같네요ㅎ 행복해라~
<JSTae76> 우분투야 뭐.. 초등학교 3학년때부터 사용했죠ㅎ
<am0c> 어흑.. 괴짜셨군요.. IDC에서 행복해하신다니..
<am0c> 오오 :O
<am0c> 그럼 지금도 학생이시겠네요
<JSTae76> am0c, 괴짜라뇨ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> am0c, 그럼요 :)
<am0c> 저는 이제 대학생2학년이에요
<JSTae76> am0c, 오..형이군요ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 중학교 3학년ㅎ :)
<JSTae76> 절대 연합고사가 아닌 맥프로를 위해 공부한다고는 말 못합니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 에이.. 여기 남자만 있는게 아니라구요
<am0c> 물론 제가 여자라는게 아니고... (먼산)
<JSTae76> am0c, 갑자기 왜요?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ먼산ㅋ
<am0c> 형이라시길래..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> IDC Center는 처음 방문해보는거에요 :)
<am0c> 부모님께서 JSTae76님을 좀 잘 아시는군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 셤 잘보면 IDC에 서버 하나 더 놔준다고 하면 쵝오..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Quad Core (2.50GHz) + DDR3 8G + SATA3 1TB + 1Giga 회선 + 30Mbps 회선 (324G/Day)
<JSTae76> 후후..ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 오오..
<am0c> 대여인가요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 2년 뒤에는 저의 것ㅎ
<am0c> 음..?
<am0c> 2년후에 주인이 되는 그런 상품도 있나요?
<JSTae76> ]그런데 약정이 끝나고는 코로케이션 서비스를 따로 받고해야하다보니 소유권 이전이 아닌 무약점 임대를 할까 고민중입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ소유권 이전형 임대요
<am0c> 제가 잘 몰라서요a
<am0c> 임대하다가.. 나중에 원하는 때 선택해서 소유가 되는건가요?
<JSTae76> am0c, 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> am0c, 아뇨ㅎ 의무?입니다
<am0c> 의무ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 날짜 선택 그런거 없는거군요
<am0c> 얼마나 드나요?
<am0c> 소개해주세요~~
<JSTae76> 무약정은 한달에 6만, 이전형은 7만
<JSTae76> http://www.tongkni.co.kr/
<am0c> 오오 첨봐요 여기
<JSTae76> 괜찮아요ㅎㅎ 생각보다 고객도 꽤 되고요
<am0c> 알약서버!?
<JSTae76> 아니에요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 통근서버 > 서버제품 순서대로ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 아.. 깜놀했넹..
<JSTae76> 알약ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 구경하다가 알약서버가 서버 제품명인줄 알았어요
<JSTae76> 앜
<am0c> 그냥 서버용 알약 프로그램이군요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 30Mbps..
<am0c> 뭔가 좀 느린것같은..
<JSTae76> 흠;; 저희는 그렇게 속도를 바라지않아서
<JSTae76> 솔직히 웹서버겸 빌드용이에요
<am0c> 회선이 1Giga니까..
<am0c> 일단 거기까지 맥스는 되고 30Mpbs까진 돈 추가 안받는다.. 뭐 그런소리겠죠?
<JSTae76> 제 컴퓨터에서는 안드로이드 빌드도 못합니다ㅠ 최소 6시간 넘어가는데다가 혹여 잠금걸리면 끝.장
<am0c> "저희"라는건.. 프로젝트 하시나봐요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ 추가는 되더라구요
<am0c> 오오 :3
<JSTae76> 넵
<am0c> 혹시 프로비젼..?
<JSTae76> 팀입니다 :)
<JSTae76> 그러면 조켓지요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 좋겠는건가요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 파릇파릇 피어나는 팀?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 프로비젼을 좋게 보시나봐요?
<JSTae76> am0c, 귓말로 합시다ㅎ
<am0c> 어헛ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 에이 뭐 이런걸 다...
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 참고로 아까 언급한 회사는 S? IDC를 사용하는데 S? IDC가 시설이 좀 괜찮아요
<JSTae76> 보안시설같은것도 그렇고
<JSTae76> 왠지 홍보를 한 것 같아서 죄송합니다 여러분 :-(
<am0c> 좋은건 공유해야합니다ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 뭐 까는 얘기도 아니고 좋은건데..
<JSTae76> 그렇지만 ㅎㅎㅎ  유료서비스이고 그렇기에
<JSTae76> 앞으로는 간접적으로 표현하거나 귓말을 사용해야겠어요..물론 서로 대화하고 정보를 나누는 이런 곳에서 귓말을 꺼려지지만 그래도 간접적인 표현을 사용하는 것이 최선이라고 봅니다 :)
<am0c> 동의해요ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 무척 어른스러우시네요
<JSTae76> 그런 말을 자주 듣는편입니다ㅠ 누구랑 대화하거나 상담하거나 할때도 그렇고ㅋㅋ 저번에 KLDP에 쓰레드 올렸을때도 그런 말을 많이 들었죠ㅎ 뭐 저는 그런 부분을 싫어하기보다는 좋아합니다 :)
<JSTae76> 어쩃든 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 저는 개인적으로 노출되더라도 어느정도는 터놓고 얘기하는 문화를 좋아해요. 어짜피 좁은 땅이구.. 서로 기분 나쁠말만 아니면 말이죵..
<JSTae76> 하긴.. 지금 귓말로 까기보다는 중립적인 입장에서 이 부분은 잘못됬다 뭐 그런 이야기하고 있으니깐요ㅋㅋㅋ 하지만 아직 어린 개발자 (그래봐야 비슷비슷ㅋ)이기도 해서 상처를 받을지도 몰라서; (제가 그 맘을 알아서..)
<JSTae76> 뭐.. 지금 귓말 내용을 공개해도 꺼림직한것 없으니깐요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아씨;; 맥프레 광고 음악들을때마다 가슴이 뛰넼ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 사고싶네요ㅠ큐
<am0c> 맥프레요?
<am0c> 그게머징..a
<JSTae76> Apple MacBook Pro Retina (MPR)입니다ㅎ
<am0c> 핡..
<am0c> 맥북은.. 무거워요.. ==3=3
<JSTae76> 하지만 좋아욬ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 맥프로랑 레티나 에이샵가서 봤는데 생각보다 안 무겁고 전 한달에 한두번 움직이고 개발이 주목적이고 (게임은 안합니다) 생각보다 얇아요
<am0c> 저는 놋북 항상 들고 다녀서.. 완전 작은 녀석 들고 다녀요. 그래서 그런지 맥북에어가 탐나긴 한데 넘 비싸서.. ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Mac OS X 핰핰
<JSTae76> 진짜 좋더군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 근데 MBP가 우분투 네이티브 지원이 잘 안된다해서ㅠ..............
<Seony> mbp 사서 우분투 깔면 그거야 말로 진정한 돈 낭비...
<am0c> ...ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> mbp는 mbp답게 써야죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 드랔케 옹은 답이 없으신듯
<DarkCircle> (켜고 퇴근하셨을라나 (먼먼산))
<JSTae76> Seony, 안그래도 설치안하려고요ㅋㅋ Mac OS X도 정착해보고 알겸ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, ㅋㅋ저도 그렇게 생각해요
<DarkCircle> mbp에 윈도를 깐다면 모를까
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 좀 아닌듯
<JSTae76> (아씨.. 오른쪽 모니터 밑에 얇은 종이가 MBA로 연상되욬ㅋㅋㅋ 순간 놀래서 봤는데 종이ㅋㅋ)
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, Mac OS Xㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 맥북에 윈도우 깔아도 돈 낭비라고 생각합니다. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 아까부터 보고있으셨나요?
<Seony> 네. 다 봅니다 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony님은 MBP에 Windows 깔리는거 자체가 기분이 나쁘시답니다ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 윈도가 요새 맥북에 맞는 드라이버를 얼마나 잘 갖춰놨는지는 모르겠는데
<am0c> 저는 맥 적응 몬할거 같아요
<Seony> 기분이 나쁜 것보다는, 맥은 맥답게...
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 부분만 빼면 퍼포먼스 죽이게 잘 나오더군요
<DarkCircle> 일단 mbp는 하드웨어 빨로 가지고 있는게 (...)
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, BOOTCAMP 4.0 Driver for Windows 있습니다 (완벽지원으로 알고있어요)
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> DrakCircle, 게임을 안하니 그래픽은 크게 안 바래요.. 뭐 듀얼 모니터만 잘된다면..
<DarkCircle> mbp의 퍼포먼스 간지를 따라올 놋북은 없을듯?
<JSTae76> 트리플 모니터도 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 윈도를 깔면 하나 안되는게 APU 내장 그래픽이랑 엔비댜 칩셋간의 GPU스위칭이 안되는 버그가 있 (...)
<Seony> 트리플 모니터는 썬더볼트로 가능할텐데, 돈이 많으면 가능할 거에요...
<DarkCircle> 사실 음 좀 상당히 이게 치명타인데요 ㅡ.ㅡ 그래서 이런게 걸리적거리면 그냥 맥OS 쓰는게 낫습니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 모니터가 남아돌아서ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 썬더볼트 지원되는 모니터가 아마 시네마 디스플레이 밖에 없을 거에요..
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 트리플 모니터 이런거랑 상관이 없고 전원관리 차원에서 GPU를 스위칭 해줘요
<DarkCircle> 퍼포먼스의 극대화를 요구하면 엔비댜로 스위칭 해주는기능이 Mac OS에 있음
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Seony> 근데 GPU 말고도, 원래 맥북에 윈도우 깔면 하드웨어가 제대로 다 작동이 안된다고 하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 네 구현이 되다 만부분이 하도 많아서
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 윈도는 사실 맥북을 쓰기 위한 들러리쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 뭐 Windows는 별로 필요 없어서ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 맥 사서 굳이 윈도우나 우분투를 깔아쓸려는 것부터도 이해가 안되지만 ㅎㅋ
<JSTae76> 솔직히 말해서 맥북을 사려는 이유가 평도 좋고 개발자한테도 좋다고들 하시고? Mac OS X를 사용해보고 싶어서 사려고요ㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우나 우분투가 필요하면 그건 vm으로...
<JSTae76> Seony, 적응이 안될까봐요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 하나 바꾸는 게 적응이 안되면, 앞으로 남은 인생 적응하기 힘들겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그러려면 그냥 고철덩어리 더 싸게 질러서 거기다 윈도를 깔든 우분투를 깔든 하는게 낫죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 프로그램 삭제시 휴지통에 넣는거부터 적응불가에욬ㅋ (마운트 해제도 그렇고)
<JSTae76> Seony, 좋은말씀????감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 아이비브릿지도 똥값이더만 (...)
<JSTae76> 맥 사고 맥 답게 써야겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 게다가 메모리는 더 똥값입니다.
<DarkCircle> 방금 본 시세가가 8긱 pc3-10600이 53000원
<am0c> 개..개발자한테 좋다니요!
<am0c> 그건 사실 그냥 맥이라서 좋다는 뜻입니다 ==3
<JSTae76> 그런가요~
<am0c> 맥port 땜에 가끔 골치아픈 경험 듣습니다.
<am0c> gcc가 읍다 라거나..
<Seony> 맥이 개발자한테 좋다는 건, 저도 그렇게 생각하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 뭐 어차피 Windows는 동생 살살 굴려서 데스크탑 잠시 빌리면 되고 우분투는 서버도 생기는데다가 뭐 필요하면 VM?
<JSTae76> Seony, 어떤부분이요?
<JSTae76> am0c, 그런가요?
<am0c> Perl 지원도 제대로 안되고.. gcc도 라이언 업데이트하면서 지워져버려서 고생하는 얘기 많아요.
<Seony> 펄이 제대로 지원이 안되나요?
<am0c> 그래서 웹개발이나 iOS 개발 같은게 아니면 불편할거같다.. 고 생각하고 있습니다.
<am0c> 넹..
<am0c> 그렇다고 못쓰는건 아니구요.
<Seony> 맥포트에서두요?
<JSTae76> 맥포트?
<am0c> 거기까진.. 제 지식이 부족하여 모릅니다. 전 맥포트가 문제인걸로 들었어요.
<am0c> (:o 제대로 알아둬야 하는데...)
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 펄을 안써서 그런 사실은 몰랐네요.
<JSTae76> 정체성? 혼란이 옵니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 근데 또 실제로 보면 펄유저에 맥유저 많습니다.
<JSTae76> 흐으으으므`
<Seony> 맥이 개발자한테 좋다는 의견은요, 일단 맥이 유닉스 기반이고, 리눅스에서 할 수 잇는 건 전부 다 가능하니까 하는 얘기거든요. 거기다 예쁘고.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ^. 빨랑 사고싶네요.......
<Seony> 맥포트도 써보고, brew도 써보고, 젠투 프리픽스도 써봤지만, 셋다 안쓰는게 제일 좋긴 해요
<Seony> 개발 자체는, 우분투 서버 하나 따로 두고 거기서 하는 게 제일 낫더라구요.
<Seony> 다만, 맥의 환경이 유닉스이기 때문에 개발자 입장이나 리눅스 사용자 입장에서 적응하기가 좀 더 쉽긴 해요
<JSTae76> Seony, 곧 생깁니다ㅎ 덕분에 'IDC Center' 방문하게 생겼습니다ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 하악하악..
<Seony> 우분투 서버를 하나 두라는 게 꼭 idc를 얘기하는 건 아니구요, 그냥 맥에 vmware/parallels 설치하고 거기다 우분투 서버 설치해서 쓰면 되요ㅕ
<JSTae76> Seony, 팀 홈페이지 문제도 있고 겸사겸사 IDC 갑니다~
<DarkCircle> 맥포트가 좀 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 말썽이 많죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 빌드 안되는거 꽤 되는 ..
<JSTae76> 제 방에서 서버 3대, 친구들집에서 각각 1~2대 돌리다보니
<DarkCircle> 맥포트 컨셉이 프비에서 온거긴 한데 (...)
<JSTae76> 부모님이 차라리 IDC 같은데 보내라고.................
<Seony> 빌드가 안되는 것도 있었어요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 프비에서만큼 제대로 돌아가지는 않 ..
<DarkCircle> 네
<JSTae76> (제 컴은 안드 빌드도 못한답니다ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 음... 솔직히 맥포트에 딱 하나 불만인건, 기존에 있는 것까지 왜 통쨰로 다시 컴파일하느냐... ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 부모님이 개발자(!)
<DarkCircle> 의존성 물고 가다 보면 아얘 빌드 안되는놈이 딱 하나 걸려서 그 위에거가 죄다 빌드가 안되는 ...
<Seony> 맥포트까지 앱스토어에 포함시킬지도 모른다는 썰이 흘러나와서... 기대 중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 버전 의존성 때문에 기존의 라이브러리를 새로 받아서 컴파일하는걸거예요 아마 ..
<JSTae76> am0c, 아니에요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맥포트 안쓰고 그냥 자체로만 쓰면 사실 문제가 안되지만 그 윗단 어플리케이션이 상당히 최신인 경우에 맥에서 쓰는 라이브러리가 고대유물급인 경우가 간혹 있어서 (...)
<Seony> 고대유물 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 경우는, 아파치고 PHP고 이미 맥OSX에 기본탑재된걸 다시 또 그걸 컴파일해서 설치하는 게 맘에 안들더라구요
<am0c> 음;
<DarkCircle> 그게 라이브러리 버전 의존성 때문에 (...)
<am0c> Seony: 그렇지만 그건 버전이 다르기 때문이죠?
<Seony> 전에 맥에서 KDE 띄워본 적 있는데, 그 예쁜 KDE가 맥에서는 왜그리 구린지 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 맥에서는 그 뭐드라 ...
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<Seony> am0c: 버전문제보다는, 맥포트에서는 의존성 관계된걸 싸그리 다 빌드시키거든요...
<DarkCircle> 맥에서 쓰는 라이브러리를 쓰지 않나요?
<JSTae76> 아쿠아 UI요?
<JSTae76> 아.
<JSTae76> ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> cocos2d라든가 ..
<am0c> 오마이괏..
<DarkCircle> gtk기반 라이브러리도 맥으로 가면 맥 네이티브에 의존성을 갖는데
<DarkCircle> KDE도 아마 그런 것일듯
<Seony> 분명한 건, 맥포트도 애플 주도하에 앱스토어 편입해야한다고 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 애플에 맥포트가 들어가게 되면
<JSTae76> clear
<DarkCircle> 보다 최신버전의 보안성이 강화된 더 많은 기능을 갖춘 프로그램을 더 빨리 접할 수 있다는 장점이 있을텐데
<Seony> Gentoo Prefix도 맥에서 빌드시켜봤는데, 맥포트에 없는 것들도 좀 있어서 둘 중 하나만 쓰는 건 아예 불가능하겠떠라구요..
<DarkCircle> 맥포트를 관리할 수 있는 기술 인력이 애플에 있을지는 (...)
<Seony> 맥포트는 애플에서 서포트 엄청 해주잖아요
<DarkCircle> 젠투도 맥에서 쓰기엔 좀 그렇지 않나요?
<JSTae76> ㅈ..저기 맥포트가 뭔가요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> JSTae76: BSD Port 뭔지 알아요?
<DarkCircle> 가끔 빌드 안돼서 그냥 맥 있는대로 쓰는게 낫다는 생각도 하던데 ..
<DarkCircle> 하던데 -> 하게 되던데
<DarkCircle> 잘 돌아가는걸 굳이 건드릴 필요가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 우분투 같은 존 =3
<DarkCircle> 재
<JSTae76> Seony, 아뇨ㅠ
<Seony> 젠투 프리픽스도 좀 그렇고, 맥포트도 좀 그렇고, 결국은 그냥 우분투 서버로 고고씽...
<Seony> JSTae76: 그럼 젠투 emerge는?
<DarkCircle> 맥 OS도 괜히 건드리다가 꼬이게 하느니 있는대로 쓰는게 더 나아요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony, portage 툴아닌가요?
<Seony> 그 portage가 BSD의 Ports라는 시스템에서 배껴온 거에요.
<JSTae76> portage가 아마 패키지관리유틸이였던가?
<Seony> 쉽게 설명하자면,
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ그렇군요
<Seony> apt-get은 알죠?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ
<Seony> apt-get이 이미 컴파일되어있는 바이너리를 가져와서 설치를 하는 거라면,
<JSTae76> 그거랑 비슷비슷한것같네요?
<Seony> BSD의 Ports는, 소스를 가져다 해당 시스템에서 컴파일해서 설치해주는 거에요.
<Seony> 의존성 관계된 패키지까지 모두 가져와서 알아서 빌드를 해주기 때문에 편하기로 소문난 방식인데,
<JSTae76> Seony, 결론은 apt-get은 .deb형식의 녀석을 자동 설치 / 관리 하는녀석이고 BSD Ports는 소스코드를 가져와 자동 컴파일 / 설치 / 관리하는거네요
<Seony> 그걸 맥에 쓸 수 있게 만들어놓은 게 MacPorts에요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 오오..그거 괜춘한 녀석이군요
<Seony> 패키지 수가 대략 45,000개 정도 된다고 하니까, 어지간한건 다 있을 거에요
<JSTae76> 오호로로로롤
<Seony> 아 아니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 15,000 정도네요
<JSTae76> 아아ㅋㅋ그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 맥포트의 경우는 애플에서 직접 서포트를 해주는 프로젝트라서, 거의 "공인" 프로젝트에 가까워요.
<Seony> 그외 별도로, 데비안의 apt-get을 쓸 수 있게 만들어놓은 Fink라는 것도 있꾸요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 서포트 받을 수 있겠네요?
<Seony> 이건, 소스를 가져오는 게 아니라 바이너리를 가져와요.
<Seony> 그거 말고, Brew라는 것도 있꼬...
<JSTae76> 오
<DarkCircle> 젠투의 실제 "사용가능한" 패키지 수가 3만개가 넘습니다
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까.. 맥도 생각보다 많이 발전되있네요?
<DarkCircle> 데비안보다 더 많음.
<Seony> 젠투 리눅스에서, 다른 유닉스용 프로젝트로 Prefix라는 게 있는데, 맥용 젠투 프리픽스도 있어요...
<JSTae76> 예전에 아이팟을 사용해본적이 있는데 Crash를 못 봐서 Apple의 기술력에 감탄한적이 있네요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 디자인도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> ~amd64기반에서 현재 31575개고 그 중에 기능이 맛이 가서 막아놓은게 421ro
<DarkCircle> 개
<Seony> 맥용 젠투 프리픽스는, 제가 직접 수십번씩 해봤기 때문에 100% 된다고 확신할 수 있는 수준이죠
<JSTae76> 친구들중에 스티브 잡스를 존경해하는 친구들이 있는데 제가 '난 존경안하는데?'라니깐 화를 내는.....
<Seony> 젠투는, 다 좋은데 패키지들이 바닐라가 아니라 다 수정본이라...
<JSTae76> 갈수록 맥을 사고 싶은 마음이 하늘을 치솟을려고 하네욬ㅋ
<JSTae76> 생각보다 iMac은 저렴했었습니다
<Seony> 그냥 소스코드 나오면 그걸 그대로 내보내면 좋겠구만, 꼭 패치를 해서 내보내니...
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어지간하면 다 패치를 먹여서 쓰죠
<Seony> 암튼, 맥에서도 젠투의 emerge를 쓸 수가 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 보안때문이기도 한데 dist-specific 한걸 넣는게 목적이기도 하고 ..
<Seony> 근데 맥포트랑 그 이외의 시스템의 차이는, 맥포트는 무조건 root 권한이 필요하다는 점이죠..
<JSTae76> Superuser
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네. 그거 때문에 좀 늦어지긴 하더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 제가 요새 흠
<DarkCircle> 젠투 포티지 트리를 전체적으로 모니터링 해보고 있는 중인데
<DarkCircle> 평균 1~2주 정도 늦어져요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 1~2주면 괜츈함
<Seony> 어차피 소스 컴파일 배포판이면, 패치보다는 그냥 바닐라가 좋을 거 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 리버오피스는 릴리즈 되자마자 2~3일후에 바로 뜨기도 했구요
<Seony> 그러고보면 젠투도 은근히 보수적이에요.
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 안되는거면 애초부터 범프를 안시켜줌 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그놈이라든가 그놈이라든가 그놈이라든가 ..
<DarkCircle> 그놈 버그질라에 찔러서 올려달라고 한게 7개월인가 8개월 지나서야 겨우 3.0 테스트 마쳤고 거기서 한달인가 더 지난 후에 3.2 올려주더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> JSTae76: 맥도 생각보다 많이 발전되어있네요가 아니라, 원래 유닉스 기반이라 리눅스에서 상상하는 건 다 되는거라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 아맞다ㅎㅎ 그러셨죠ㅎ
<Seony> 일단 젠투는, 업데이트 1주일 밀리면 아주... ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 그저께 코스트코를 가봤습니다.. 왠지 저랑 맞는 기분이였어요ㅋㅋ (근데 미국에서는 코스트코라고 안한다하셨죠? 뭐라고한다했더라.. 아아 깜박했네요 죄송해요)
<Seony> 카스코우
<JSTae76> 아맞다 :-)
<JSTae76> 전 이만 모바일로ㅎㅎ 잠시후 뵙겠습니다 여러분 :-)
<Seony> 요즘 맥 앱스토어에 개발용 툴들이 많이 올라와서 좋네요
<Seony> 너무 쓸데없는 것들까지 돈 받고 팔아서 좀 짜증나지만...
<DarkCircle> 가끔 맥의 개발툴을 보면
<DarkCircle> 맥 머신은 쓰려고 있는건지 개발하려고 있는건지 ...
<DarkCircle> 참 이게 알 수가 없어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 개발툴이 일반 프로그램보다 몇 배 더 화려함
<DarkCircle> -_-
<Seony> 소스트리 그거 공짜이면서 쓰기편하고 좋더라구요
<Seony> Git을 그렇게 마우스 클릭질로 해결될 줄이야..
<DarkCircle> 온갖 쓸데없는걸 떡칠을 해놓은게 나중에는 본연의 기능은 뒤로 숨어버리고
<DarkCircle> 보여주는것만 잔뜩 발라버린 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어쩌면 그게 잡스가 더 원하는거였을지도?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 트랜지션을 잔뜩 우겨넣어서 안심심하게 만드는 심리적 전략이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 iOS6 나오면 맥OSX도 좀 많이 바뀌지 않을까 싶네요...
<Seony> 아니면, 이미 바뀌어있는데 아직 iOS6가 나오지 않아서 겉으로 보이는 게 없는 것일지도 모르구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 웬지 흠 ... 전 Mac OS X가 오히려 크게 바뀔지도 모른다는 생각을 해보고 있어요
<DarkCircle> iOS랑 완전 동일한 인터페이스로 만들려고 하는 ..
<Seony> 뭐 솔직히, 맥OSX의 런치패드는 참 쓸데없는 짓이라고 생각하고 있어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 차라리 스크린에 터치 모듈을 달아주든ㄱ ㅏ....
<DarkCircle> 마우스를 쓰는 맥에 그런 인터페이스를 넣어주는건 마우스에 대한 모욕인듯 =3
<Seony> 마우스라는 입력장치는 아마 당분간 변함이 없을 거 같고... iOS 디바이스랑 더 바짝 붙을 거 같아요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안년하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 네
<am0c> 아 심심하당
<am0c> Seony: 클릭질로 해결되는 화려한 Git 맥 프로그램 이름좀 알려주세여
<Seony> am0c: Source Tree
<am0c> 안그래도 git 어플에 관심이 많았어욤
<am0c> 오오오 감사합니다.
<Seony> am0c: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sourcetree-git-hg/id411678673?mt=12
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋ엇
<am0c> git 어플 소스를 hg에서 관리..
<am0c> 아 아니구나
<Seony> 공짜인데다 아주 잘만들었습니다.
<am0c> git과hg용이군요
<am0c> http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/
<am0c> 흠.. 호스트 계정 관리가 있는데.. 왠지 특정 서비스와 연동되는 것 같네요
<am0c> 뭐 github 계정이라거나 빗버켓이나..
<am0c> 아맞구낭
<JSTae76> 재등장
<JSTae76> !
<JSTae76> 했습니다ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 어서오세영ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아넵넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아버지 모셔온다고ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 심심하네여 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 취침
<bb_> hi ubuntuers~!
<bb_> 너무 늦은시각인가요
<bb_> 대화가 없군요^^;
<twinsenx> :)
<am0c> 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> am0c, 핥
<DarkCircle> = 3
<am0c> DarkCircle: 핥핥
<am0c> 'ㅁ'
<am0c> DarkCircle: 역시(?) 안주무시네영
<DarkCircle> 아 죽갔어요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> q6600 cpu를 구해야 하는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그냥 중고로 살까 -ㅅ-
<am0c> 컹 그건 먼가여.. 긁적긁적..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-04
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 호놀룰루는 현재 오후 3시 40분
<Seony> 제일 많이 쓰는 언어가 PHP인데, ST2에서 lint가 제대로 작동이 안되네요...
<yemharc> 흠;;
<Seony> 예전부터 이슈가 좀 있긴 있었던 모양인데, 된다고 하는 글이 많은걸 봐서는 맥에서 좀 뭔가 다른것 같네요..
<yemharc> 어 근데 파이썬 플러그인인데 틀릴게 있을까요;;
<Seony> 혹시나 싶어서 파이썬으로 짠 스크립트 불러오니까 제대로 작동하더라구요..
<yemharc> 음.....
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서 오세요.. 후.... 아침 환자 다보고 왔습니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요. 수고하셨습니다 :)
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 드디어 에그를 구입했습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 사은품이 사라졋더군요..
<razGon_web> 혜택도 줄이려는듯.
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<razGon_web> 그게 8월달까지 되었다는.. 실은 효용성은 없기는 한데. 제가 산책다니면서 인터넷 끼고 다니려구요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 스트롱에그도 그리 크진않다고 들어서요.무겁지도 않고.
<yemharc> 네 스트롱도 그렇게 크지 않아요
<yemharc> 아이폰 사이즈보다 약간 작은 정도니까요
<yemharc> 지방에 계시니 스트롱이 나을거에요
<yemharc> 와이브로 커버리지가 지방이 약간 빈약해요
<yemharc> (정확히는 송수신 안테나가 좀 적어서 군데군데 노란불 뜨는 음영지역들이 좀 있어요)
<yemharc> popeye92: 안녕하세요
<popeye92> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/pagezipper
<Seony> 이건 뭐하는 거에요?
<Seony> 아... 다음 읽을 페이지를 알아서 로딩해주는거군요
<yemharc> 어..... 간단히 말하면 블로그같은 '페이지' 단위로 있는곳을
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 플러그인이 아니라는게 장점아닌 장점이에요
<yemharc> 동물원이 안 무거워집니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ.......
<Seony> 안그래도 얼마 전에 관련 글을 읽어봤었어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아이뻐 5 나오면 살까나.......
<yemharc> 이번달 발표죠?
<Seony> 발표한다고는 안했을껄요
<yemharc> 아, 아이폰 발표하는지는 확정이 아니죠
<yemharc> 그냥 애플 발표만 있다던가
<razGon_web> SSL encryption은 암호화 말하는 건지요? 개인용도 해야 되나요?
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://wiki.kldp.org/HOWTO/html/SSL-Certificates-HOWTO/x70.html
<razGon_web> yemharc: 감사합니다!
<Seony> yemharc: 결국은 LInt 스크립트에 손을 대고 말았네요....
<Seony> 일단 해결을 본건 php 바이너리의 패스가 안먹혀서인데... 이해가 안되네요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 개인용으로 하는 거면 안하면 되겠네요.
<Seony> razGon_web, 쉽게 설명드리면, https 쓸려고 하는 거에요.
<razGon_web> 아... 뭐 없어도 상관없군요.
<Seony> https로 웹사이트를 운영하면, 해당 웹사이트에서 오고가는 모든 정보가 암호화되니까 신용카드 번호를 넣는다거나 하는 기능을 넣을 수 있는거죠.
<Seony> 일반 사용자는 없어도 됩니다.
<Seony> 일단 가격부터도 좀 비싸구요.
<razGon_web> ajax를 웹하드 설치를 했습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 지우고 다시해야 할듯...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<popeye92> https 나 ssl 암호화는 L3 와 L4 사이에서 암호화하는 것이기 떄문에
<popeye92> 신용카드를 넣은 값은 L4 이상에서는 평문으로 보입니다. 그냥 참조하세요.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<popeye92> 별말씀을요. 도움이 되셨으면 영광입니다.
<Seony> 조만간 PG를 셋업해야해서요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 저희 회사 서비스도 pg 몇개 붙어있는데 재미있지 않은거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 뭐니뭐니해도 페이팔이 너무 편하다보니까, 요즘 페이팔로 돌리는 추세 같더라구요.
<popeye92> 네..맞습니다.문서화 나 테스트 인프라도 잘 되어 있구요
<Seony> 음... 이번에 마운틴 라이언에서 gcc가 없다했더니... xcode 깔고도 별도로 뭘 더 해줘야하는군요...
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> gcc가 없어요?
<Seony> 네. gcc도, make도 없어요
<yemharc> 클린설치 하셔서 그런가;;
<Seony> yemharc: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9353444/how-to-use-install-gcc-on-mac-os-x-10-8-xcode-4-4
<Seony> 저게 개발자 홈피 가보니까, dmg로 별도로 나오더라구요.
<Seony> 버전도 있는 걸로 봐서는, 업데이트 되나봐요
<Seony> pcre.h도 없고... 오죽하면 이런 웹페이지가 나왔어요. http://akrabat.com/computing/setting-up-php-mysql-on-os-x-10-8-mountain-lion/
<Seony> 암튼 ST2 PHP lint 해결해서 기쁘네요.
<Seony> 요즘 프로그래머 에디터 선호도 1위가 ST2라네요.
<Seony> 출처는 불분명 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 정막 맥포트 써먹으려고 그러나.......
<yemharc> 사실 맥포트 설치하면 gcc 또 설치하잖아요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 저는 맥포트 설치 안했어요
<Seony> http://tutorialzine.com/2012/07/battle-of-the-tools-which-is-the-best-code-editor/
<Seony> 프로그래밍 에디터 차트라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ST2의 평점은 역시 압도적..
<yemharc> 억 말도안돼
<yemharc> 초보자 친화력이 어째서 이맥스가 더 높은거지?!
<Seony> "간단"하게 쓰기에는 편해서 그런 게 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 서브라임은 가격이 왜 2개일까요
<yemharc> 유료구매 안해도 아무 제약이 없는데......
<Seony> 그러게요. 그렇다고 $59이라는 가격이 비싼 것도 아니라고 생각하는데..
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> VS가 별 한개인데 ST가 59달러라고 별 2개인건 좀......
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> imessage 구글톡에 페북챗까지 지원하네요
<Seony> 구글톡은 오래전부터 됐었어요
<yemharc> 아이챗에서 그대로 넘어온거죠?
<Seony> 네. 근데 페북챗은 어떻게 하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 행아웃은 지원 안하려나
<yemharc> 아, 그 페북계정기능 베타 설치하면 등록 가능해요
<Seony> 아... 베타를 설치해야하는거군요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저도 지금 데모만 본 상태에요
<yemharc> ......설치하려니 너무 귀찮아서
<Seony> 그냥 정식버전 기다릴래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저한테는 없어도 그만 있어도 그만이라...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 트위터를 더 많이 써서
<Seony> 혹시 ST2 자주 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 최근들어서요
<yemharc> 요전까지 VS개발이었던지라
<Seony> 그럼 혹시 sftp 패키지도 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 전 파일질라를 신용합니다 (?!)
<Seony> 패키지가 유료인데, 이게 기간 제한 같은 게 없길래요..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 어 근데 굳이 필요한가요?
<Seony> ftp 바로 접속해서 수정할 때 쓸만하거든요...
<Seony> 맥 파인더에서 접속해서 해도 되긴 하는데, 파인더가 원체 느려터져서요..
<Seony> 퀵룩이 편하긴 하지만, 그것 때문에 불편한 게 많더라구요..
<Seony> 사이버덕보다 파일질라가 더 편한가요?
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 아...... 사이버덕은 전 안써봤고....... 개인적으로 파일질라를 오랬동안 사용해서 그런지 편하네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 사이버덕이 진짜 잘만든 물건이거든요... 이게 앱스토어에서 $24짜리에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 예전에 서버파일 바로 수정했다 피본일이 좀 있어서 가급적이면 파일을 내려받아 수정후에 확인하고 올리거든요
<Seony> 근데, 그냥 제작사 홈피에서 받으면 무료...
<yemharc> 엉?!
<Seony> 물론, 제작사 홈피에서는 더 이상의 버전업이 없다는 게 단점이지만요..
<Seony> 지원끊긴 버전도 충분히 훌륭하거든요..
<yemharc> 안그래도 스샷은 몇번 보긴 했어요
<yemharc> 아......근데 이거 생각 이상으로 길어지는 느낌이;;
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer에 한글문제가 있어서 설정바꾸면 된다고 하는데.. 헐... 넘 힘드네요.. 마치 막막한 벽에 둘려싸인 모습...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> http://blog.naver.com/qreeko?Redirect=Log&logNo=100159377659
<Seony> 나와있는대로 하면 안되나보네요?
<razGon_web> 편집하는게 조금 이해가 안되고 불안감이죠. 정말 맞나? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 불신감.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 하지만 결국은 제 지식이 부족함에서 오는 불신감이죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 어찌되었든 ajaxplorer설치 완료...^^;
<markers> 안녕하세요
<letmeln> !À½¾Ç
<letmeln> !³¯¾¾ ¼­¿ï
<letmeln> (Error) ÇØ´ç Áö¿ªÀÇ Á¤º¸°¡ ¾ø½À´Ï´Ù.
<letmeln> 1³¯¾¾ °æ±âµµ
<letmeln> !³¯¾¾ °æ±âµµ
<letmeln> (Error) ÇØ´ç Áö¿ªÀÇ Á¤º¸°¡ ¾ø½À´Ï´Ù.
<letmeln> !³¯¾¾ ¾ÆÇÁ¸®Ä«
<letmeln> (Error) ÇØ´ç Áö¿ªÀÇ Á¤º¸°¡ ¾ø½À´Ï´Ù.
<letmeln> !ÅäÇÈ
<letmeln>  #ubuntu-ko ÀÇ ÅäÇÈÀº  Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html ÀÔ´Ï´Ù.
<yemharc> letmeln: change encoding
<letmeln> how to do that/
<yemharc> 한글은 보이나요?
<yemharc> letmeln: you can see it? 한글한글
<letmeln> no i cant
<letmeln> [root@localhost tester]# make
<letmeln> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5/build M=/home/tester modules
<letmeln> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<letmeln> make: *** [all] Error 2
<letmeln> i have some problem
<letmeln> anyone who knew this message?
<letmeln> in my guess i lose kernel headers
<letmeln> what should i do?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<letmeln> my system fedora
<yemharc>  yum -y install kernel-devel kernel-headers
<letmeln> last
<letmeln> how change encode type
<letmeln> : (
<yemharc> what`s your irc client?
<letmeln> ZeroIRC Version 2.9G Normal
<yemharc> http://starmio.tistory.com/53 Look it
<razGon_web> yemharc: 역시 인간 지식in.
<razGon_web> 대단하십니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;;
<letmeln> ¿É¼ÇÀÌ Á» ¹Ù²¼³ªº¸³»¿ä
<letmeln> ´Ù¸¥ ¸Þ´º¿¡ UTF-8 ÄÚµå¶ó´Â ¼³Á¤ÀÌ Àֳ׿ä
<razGon_web> letmeln: 1st, you must come via webchat.
<letmeln> ??
<letmeln> Àú´Â Çѱ۷Πº¸À̴µ¥ .. ¾Èº¸À̼¼¿ä?
<razGon_web> webchat.freenode.net
<razGon_web> #ubuntu-ko
<yemharc> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<razGon_web> 역시..
<letmeln> i can see korean letter..
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<letmeln> yes
<razGon_web> 그러면 한글 입력폰트가 문제인거 같은데.
<letmeln> µÇ³ª¿©?
<razGon_web> 한글이 안보여요.
<yemharc> 지금 윈도우에서 접속중이신가요?
<letmeln> 되나요?
<razGon_web> 페도라라고 하시던데. 방금전에요.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅋ
<yemharc> 네 되네요
<razGon_web> 됩니다.
<letmeln> 아 .. ㅠㅠ
<letmeln> 힘겹네요..
<razGon_web> 역시.... yemharc 인간 지식in!!
<yemharc> 음.... 이곳 채널은 일단 기본적으로 UTF-8 인코딩으로 입출력을 합니다
<yemharc> 그것만 맞춰주시면 한글에 관한 문제는 안 일어나요
<yemharc> 그리고 시스템과 상관없이 보통 IRC클라이언트에서만 조절해 주면 됩니다
<letmeln> 넵 감사합니다~
<yemharc> razGon_web: 제가 무슨 지식인인가요
<razGon_web> 네이버 지식인.ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> letmeln: 어서오시요~ 낯선이여~ 무슨일로 오셨는가?
<letmeln> ㅠㅠ yum 레포 정보가 하두 구식이라
<letmeln> kernel header를 yum으로 편히 설치할 수가 없습니다 ..
<razGon_web> 이곳에 지식인 yemharc님께서 당신의 문제를 해결할 것입니다.
<letmeln> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이방에 제가 본 3대 현자가 있어요.
<razGon_web> 우분투코의 admin,seony님. 지식인 yemharc 님. 은둔현자 drake님.
<razGon_web> 아 두분 더있으시군요.
<razGon_web> laen0k님과 DarkCircle 님.
<razGon_web> 근데 이분들은 아직제가 덜봐서 특징이..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아마도 siri는 yemharc 을 모델로 만들었을듯..ㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc님을
<letmeln> ㅎㅎ
<letmeln> 그렇군여 ..
<letmeln> [letmeln@localhost ~]$ rpm -ivh kernel-devel-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5.i686.rpm
<letmeln> warning: kernel-devel-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5.i686.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 4f2a6fd2
<letmeln> error: can't create transaction lock on /var/lib/rpm/__db.000
<letmeln> 이 증상 겪어 보신분 계신가여?!!?
<yemharc> 엉......일하다 오니 왠지 금칠이 되어 있다;;
<yemharc> letmeln: 루트 아니면 나는 에러일걸요
<yemharc> 레드햇 계열은 손뗀지 오래되놔서.......
<yemharc> 아까 yum명령에 sudo 붙여서 다시 해보세요
<razGon_web> 역시 영역밖도...
<letmeln> ㅠㅠ
<letmeln> root말고 다른걸로 해서 그랬네여.
<letmeln> can't create transaction lock on /var/lib/rpm/__db.000 이게 문제였네여 ㅠ
<letmeln> 이제 되네여 ㅠㅠ 그런데 gcc가 없는...
<letmeln> essential 인가여 .. 명령으로 개발 킷 한번에 받는거 아시는분 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 패키지 이름이 같다면 build-essential일겁니다
<yemharc> 보통 build-essential하고, 보니까 모듈컴파일 하시는거 같은데 kernel-package, kernel-headers도 같이 설치해요
<yemharc> 근데 패키지명이 우분투/데비안 기준이라 레드햇쪽도 같은지는 모르겠네요
<letmeln> 넵 검색해보겠습니다~
<yemharc> .
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 아웅~~!! ajax~!!!!
<yemharc> 냠..
<JSTae76> 저녁 먹고 왔습니다 :-)
<razGon_web> 누구 안계셔요?
<Seony> 다들 계시지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: ㅎㅎㅎ 계셨군요.
<razGon_web> 늦은 밤일텐데요.
<razGon_web> 1시반정도 죠? 거기?
<Seony> 2시 20분 다되가네요
<razGon_OpQ> 다시 화장실입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> Ajaxplorer업로드용량제한해결했습니다
<Seony> php.ini 수정하셨나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 그게아니더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> Ajax내에 설정란이있었습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 이미  php.ini는 예전에 수정했더군요
<Seony> 아... 그랬군요
<razGon_OpQ> 많이좋아졌습니다. 문제는 한글파일에 대한오류가 아직있을까입니다만. 그것도 해결방법이 있으니 고쳐보죠
<Seony> :)
<razGon_OpQ> 동영상스트리밍도 되게해놓구 일시사용자를 위한 링크생성도 있고요. 유용할거 같습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 이리 좋은걸여태안했다니!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 단. 안드로이드와 ios는 앱이유료입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 오! 곰탱!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 굳이브닝!
<JSTae76> 오! 라즈곤님ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ! 좋은저녁입니다
<Seony> 전 이만 잠자러 들어가겠습니다.
<Seony> 나중에 또 뵈요
<razGon_OpQ> 주무세요
<razGon_web> 광주는 비가 추적추적옵니다.
<JSTae76> 우와부럽네요
<JSTae76> 잉..Seony님 가쎳네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 진작에 IRC를 자주자주 방문해야했는건데ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 나 드디어 ajaxplorer까지 장착.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서버 하나 있으니 정말 편리하네요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> R
<JSTae76> RazGon_web, 오홓ㅎㅎㅎ축하드려요
<JSTae76> 편하긴하죠뭫ㅎ
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 드디어 저도 IDC 공식 진출입니다ㅠㅍ
<JSTae76> 드디어 내일 계약합니다
<razGon_web> 뭐 곰탱님에게는 별거 아닐거라생각되지만,  이 늙은 노인에게는 기쁨이다오..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 역시... IDC공식계약!
<razGon_web> 뭘 올려 놓을건지요?
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ별거아니라뇨..과찬이십니다ㅍ
<JSTae76> 감사합니다ㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> 일단 웹서버 올리고 안드로이드 빌드등등
<JSTae76> 우분투에 관한 부분도 운영을 생각중입니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> IDC라면 공식 호스팅인데.. 그거라면 뭔가 있다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 오...
<JSTae76> 서버를 임대해서 센터에 넣는 방식입니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 기껏해야 홈서버 운영과 홈피제작만 생각하는데 말이죠.
<JSTae76> 옹..
<JSTae76> 전 서버한지 일년 채 안됩니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> IDC는 뭐 돈들이면 되지만, 그래도 뭔가 공식적인 뭔가 있으니 내놓은 거죠.
<JSTae76> 첨엔 친구들끼리 홈서버식으로했다가
<JSTae76> 재밌어서 이렇게
<razGon_web> 저야 일년정도 되지만, 그래도 방식이 다르죠.
<JSTae76> 됬네요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아..자꾸 오타가ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 므ㅏㄴ기 딜,져/ㅎ
<JSTae76> 더저
<JSTae76> 잠시 재부팅하겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 롑
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 요즘은 복고가 유행인가봐요.
<JSTae76> REBOOTED
<razGon_web> JSTae76: welcome...
<razGon_web> 영화 봅니다.
<JSTae76> 무슨 영화보세요?
<razGon_web> 대만영화인데 잼있네요.
<razGon_web> 그 시절, 우리가 좋아했던 소녀 (You Are the Apple of My Eye, 2011)
<JSTae76> 오오..그렇군요
<razGon_web> 향수를 불러 일으킵니다.
<JSTae76> 오..그런 영화 좋아하는데ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 1994년 고등학교때.
<JSTae76> 세얼간이 그 영화도 나쁘지않아요
<razGon_web> 대만영화로 비슷한걸로는 말할수 없는 비밀입니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 좋죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 알이즈웰~~!
<razGon_web> 인도식영어.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저가 만든 영화는 비키에서 부산시장상
<JSTae76> 미국이 무슨 영화제에서 2등이던가..
<JSTae76> 이란인가 거기에서도 출품했었다던데
<razGon_web> 인도적 지혜와 권선징악이 담겨있는 그리고 해피앤딩의 영화.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 비키는 정확이 기억하는데 그 이후의 이야기는 담당 선생님한테 들은거라..
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ끝은 제대로 못 봤어요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 이란영화로 유명한건. 뭐더라... 그거 달리는거.
<razGon_web> 천국의 아이들.
<razGon_web> 그거 괜찮아요.
<JSTae76> 아 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 갑자기 비키 수상할때 인사 안하고 내려와서 쪽 팔렸던 기억이 생생히 나는..ㅠ
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 비키가 뭔지요?
<razGon_web> 대만.. 제가 가본 유일한 해외여행지라서 그런지 정감잇네요.
<razGon_web> 중국이긴한데. 뭔가 정감있어요.
<razGon_web> 일본하고 비슷하지만, 뭔가 ... 추억의 여름이 있는 나라 같다는.
<JSTae76> 비키 부산에서 하는 영화시상그런행사요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 어린이 행사에 갔던
<razGon_web> 아..
<JSTae76> 직품명이 잔소리였고 부산시장상 받았었어요
<JSTae76> 전 감돈이
<JSTae76> 전 감독이였다는ㅎ
<razGon_web> 오~~~~~~
<razGon_web> 정말... 놀랍니데요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 멋지군요.
<JSTae76> 학교에서 영화 만드는 시간이 있었는데 무조건 시나리오 쓰라길래 안하다 결국은 했는데 선정되어 촬영했다가 ㅋㅋ올라갔네요
<JSTae76> 솔직히 그 사고가 아니였으면 못 올라갔어요
<JSTae76> 그 때 하루만에 허접하게 끝냈는데
<JSTae76> 테이프가 고장났거든요
<JSTae76> 체육쌤이 만지작거리다가
<JSTae76> 그래서 좀 더 시설 좋은데에서 몇 달간 재촬영
<JSTae76> ...
<JSTae76> 덕분에성공ㅎ
<JSTae76> http://biki.or.kr/2010/kor/program/program_view.html?uid=557
<JSTae76> 어..저기 상세정보가 있는데 제 얼굴을 생략하세욬ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 예전사진이라서ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 곰탱군 많이 자랐겠군요.
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 지금사진과는 완전히 딴판..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 좀더 난폭하게?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 팬더에서 볼리베어로.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 좀더
<razGon_web> 전 잠시 LOL하고 올께요.^^;
<JSTae76> 음...둥글둥글ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아..네네^^즐겧ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..심심하네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 지금 라즈곤ㅁ이
<JSTae76> 지금 라즈곤님이 플레이하고 있는 게임은 :-o
<JSTae76> LOL입니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오옷..am0c님ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 미안.. 한겜더하고 올께요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ충분히하다오세요
<am0c> 헙..저는 집가겠슴니당
<JSTae76> 헙
<autowiz03> 냠냠
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 버려졌습니딬ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아니군
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요:-)
<chobo> 여기 아무나 누구 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 좋은 아침입니다ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-05
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아이폰 5는 어떻게 나오려나요
<yemharc> 세로로만 길어진다는 말이 있던데 그건 전 신의 한수라고 봐요
<yemharc> 앱 호환성은 그대로 유지하면서 화면은 키우는
<yemharc> 단지 세로로 더 길어지니까 디자인이 어떻게 될지가 조금 걱정이긴 하네요
<yemharc> (정말 그렇게 나올지도 모를 일이지만요)
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드디어 ajaxplorer 설정을 마쳤습니다!!
<razGon_web> 근데... 어찌 쓸지는.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://www.viako.com/driver/darakserver/ilovepc.pdf
<yemharc> 딱히 ajaxplorer에 관한건 아닌데 나름 관심있으실거 같은 분야입니다
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 내용보니 제가 거의 구현하는 거네요.^^;
<yemharc> razGon_web: 딱히 큰 내용은 없어요
<razGon_web> 아. 이번에 버전업되면서 php.ini파일도 변경해야 되지만, 내부에 설정란이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그것도 바꿔줘야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그래야 대용량 파일이 업다운로드 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 단. 2기가까지가 한꼐
<razGon_web> 한계
<yemharc> 한글파일 문제도 고려하셔야 해요 :)
<chobo> 안녕하세요
<chobo> 좀 뜬금없지만.. 전 컴공쪽으로 진학을 희망하는 사람인데요 혹시 조언(?) 좀 해주실 분 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 그렇게 말하셔도 너무 막연한데요;;
<yemharc> 컴공이라고 해도 나중에 어느 분야를 하실건지?
<chobo> 생각해보니까 굉장히 막연한 질문이긴 한데...
<yemharc> 같은 컴퓨터 업계처럼 보여도 하는일은 전부 다 굉장히 틀려요
<chobo> 여러 분야가 있는건 알고있지만 자세히는 모르구요. 지금은 간단히 소프트웨어 엔지니어를 생각하고 있는데요
<yemharc> 아.......그러니까, 예를들면 "난 윈도 개발자" 혹은 "난 온라인 or 모바일 게임" "임베디드" 등등등
<chobo> 글쎄요... 잘은 모르지만 리눅스 커널을 만지는 것 같은 로우엔드 개발자(?)를 지향하긴 합니다
<yemharc> 음..... 더 막연해 지는군요.
<yemharc> 그럼 커널 개발자인가요 커널 모듈 개발자인가요
<yemharc> 그것도 아니면 커널을 라이브러리처럼 사용하는 코어 어플리케이션 개발자인가요
<chobo> 이렇게 말씀하시면 잘 이해를 못하겠네요 ^^;
<chobo> 흔히들 말하는 머신 러닝이나 데이터 마이닝 같은 분야는 제가 말하는 것과는 동떨어진 분야인가요?
<yemharc> 자, 기분나쁘게는 듣지 마시고요. 일단 "내가 가고 싶은 분야가 막연한" 상태라면 대체 내가 갈 수 있는 길들이 뭐가 있는지부터 알아보세요
<yemharc> 어차피 누가 "이게 좋아요" 해서 갈거라면 안하는게 낫거든요
<yemharc> 지금 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<chobo> 나이는 22입니다
<yemharc> 그럼..... 2학년?
<chobo> 아뇨... 고졸인데요
<yemharc> 아항
<chobo> 군 전역하고 대학 진학을 준비하고 있습니다...
<yemharc> 네. 군대도 다녀오셨다니 다행이네요
<chobo> 그냥 컴퓨터에 대해 조금 관심은 있었는데 장래 직업으로는 생각을 안했었거든요
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 지금부터 딱 2년동안만 어떤 분야가 있는지 알아보고 한번씩 공부해보세요
<chobo> 근데 행정병으로 근무하면서 CS 전공하는 동기들로부터 얘기도 좀 듣고 관심이 생겨서...
<yemharc> 너무 조급하실 필요는 없어요. 저렇게 이것저것 찔러봐도 어차피 밑바닥에 깔리는 베이스는 똑같기때문에 나중에 다 도움이 됩니다
<chobo> 일단 학부에 가서 2년정도 공부를 해보면 답이 나올거란 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 그렇게 공부한걸 바탕으로 2년 뒤에 "난 지금까지 해 본것 중에서 이게 제일 마음에 든다" 하는걸 잡아내서 그 길로 가면 됩니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 이건 학부 공부랑은 별개에요
<yemharc> 컴공과라고 해서 모든걸 가르치지는 않아요
<yemharc> 그리고 혼자 공부를 해 보면 알겠지만 3학년 이전까지는 생각보다 "공부 질이 낮다"는것도 알게 될거에요
<yemharc> 대학 1~2학년 동안에 내가 얼마나 기초를 닦아놨냐에 따라서 3~4학년과 그 이후가 판가름 납니다.
<yemharc> (인생을 가른다는건 절대 아니고요)
<yemharc> 1~2학년때에는 당장에 진로를 정해야돼 같은 압박감은 절대 생각할 필요가 없어요
<yemharc> 그때는 최대한 여러 분야를 보고 맛을 보세요
<yemharc> 그리고 단순히 쳐다보는 정도가 아니라 "이 분야는 이걸 어떤식으로 만들어 내는가"라는 과정 자체를 공부하세요
<yemharc> 당장 게임쪽도 봐볼까 해서 책 사서 예제 치고 있는건 시간낭비에요
<yemharc> 간단히 예를 들어보면
<yemharc> 내가 커널을 만지고 싶다.
<chobo> 네... 하긴 학부 과정에 있는것도 아니면서 이런 고민을 하는게 참 우습긴 하네요
<yemharc> 그럼 크게 커널 개발자와 커널 모듈 개발자로 나뉘는데
<yemharc> 커널 개발자는 말 그대로 운영체제의 심장을 만지는겁니다. 그럼 알아야 하는건 스케쥴링, 메모리 관리, 부트로더 등등이 되고
<yemharc> 모듈 개발자라면 스케쥴링, 메모리 관리까지는 같은데 윗단의 어플리케이션과의 통신, 펌웨어, 하드웨어 칩셋 등등이 되죠
<yemharc> 이렇게 겹치면서도 틀려지고, 이 고리가 제일 아래에서 제일 위까지 주욱 이어져요
<yemharc> 그러니까 초반에 이런저런 분야를 둘러볼떄 중요한건 "그걸 해보는"것 보다 "이건 어떤 식으로 만들어지고, 그걸 하려면 어떤 것들을 공부해야 하는가"가 되는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 고민 자체는 나쁘지 않아요. 다만 그렇게 고민하는 분들 대부분이 너무 막연하게만 생각하는 경우가 있거든요.
<yemharc> 그 생각을 좀 더 구체화 시켜서 형태를 나타내는 작업이 먼저 되야 나중에 자기 분야를 결정할 수 있는거니까요
<chobo> 물론 제가 아직 잘 모르긴 하지만... 생각보다 분야도 세분화 되어있고 고려할 부분이 많이 있군요...
<yemharc> 네. 생각외로 분야는 정말 많아요
<yemharc> 각자 필요한 기술도 다 틀리구요
<yemharc> 시작점도 어렵게 생각하지 마시고 일단 커널과 관련된 개발을 하고 싶다는 생각이 드셨다면 커널이 뭔지, 그 커널은 어떻게 구성되는지
<yemharc> 같은 것들부터 찾아서 하나씩 봐보세요
<yemharc> 그렇게 눈에 끌리는대로 따라가면서 공부하다 보면 정말 재밌어 보이는 분야도 찾을 수 있고 기초실력도 많이 쌓입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 공부한것들도 나중에 버려지는게 아니라 많은 도움이 되요
<chobo> 지금 드는 생각인데 위와 같은 고민들은 학부에 진학해서 해도 늦지 않은거겠죠?
<yemharc> 보통은 졸업할떄까지 그 고민만 해요
<yemharc> (...)
<chobo> 지금은 수능시험 준비하는 입장인데 무슨 김칫국부터 마시는건 아닌가 싶어서...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그 생각 자체는 중요해요
<yemharc> 대학은 수단이지 목적은 아니에요
<yemharc> 대학 안가도 충분히 할 수 있는거니까요
<chobo> 사실 고등학교도 문과 나왔고, 수학과는 담 쌓고 살아서 지금 수능 준비하는데도 엄청 고전하고 있거든요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 뭐 원래 시험이 가까워지면 다 그런다지만...
<chobo> 이것저것 많은 분야에 관심이 생기네요
<yemharc> 그건 자기 하기 나름이죠. 그거야말로 자기가 정말 해보고 싶다면 노력하는 수밖에요
<yemharc> 막 공부하는거라면 그게 좋아요
<yemharc> 사람이라는게 의외로 그 일에 한눈에 반하는(?) 경우는 정말 드물어요
<chobo> 흠...
<chobo> 사실 어렸을땐 컴퓨터 관련해서 관심이 지대하게 많았거든요
<chobo> 리눅스 시스템 운용해보고... 뭐 시에서 하는 정보올림피아드 나가 보고 이런것...
<chobo> 근데 집안에서 컴퓨터쪽 일 하는걸 완강히 반대해서... 맞지도 않는 문과 공부 하다가 질려서
<chobo> 결과적으로는 수능 라군에다가 군대 쓰고 군대로 도피했다가 이제 나온건데요
<yemharc> 어차피 누가 뜯어 말려도 하고싶은거 해야돼요 나쁜일만 아니면요
<chobo> 22년이라는 짧은 삶이지만 제가 꼭 하고싶은걸 해야겠다는 생각이 들더라구요
<yemharc> 원래 자식이 진로 결정할땐 부모님이 우는게 정상입니다 :)
<chobo> 더군다나 업으로 삼을거면... 뭐 사람이 꼭 자기 좋은것만 하고 살순 없다지만요
<yemharc> 실패하더라도 한번쯤 자기가 좋아하는 일은 해봐야 한다고 생각해요
<yemharc> 20대는 그러라고 있는 나이에요
<chobo> 부모님이 되게 전근대적인 사고를 하는 분이어서... 이분들은 뭐 공직 계통으로 나가는게 갑이다... 이 정도밖에 생각을 못하시는 분들이라서...
<yemharc> 그건 싸우세요.
<yemharc> (치고박고는 아니고요;;)
<chobo> 물론 싸우기도 많이 싸웠고... 겉으로 보기엔 그냥 제가 하고싶은거 하는 것에 대해 수긍하시는 것 같으면서도
<yemharc> 좀 비유적이긴 한데, 자기 인생 어차피 자기가 사는거에요. 부모님하고 싸우는걸 두려워하지 마세요
<chobo> 못내 아쉬워하고 그러시는 것 같아서... 마음이 좀 무겁고 그렇네요.
<yemharc> 그건 정상이에요 :)
<yemharc> 반대를 이겨내고 자기 길을 갈 생각이라면 부모님이 아쉬워하지 않을 만큼 해내면 될 뿐이죠 뭐
<chobo> 네... 그렇게 하려고 노력하고 있습니다
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 어쨌든 그럼 일단 대학에 들어가 공부하실 생각이신듯 하니 먼저 대학 가는데에 집중하시고
<popeye92> 훈훈한 대화~
<yemharc> 들어가서 2학년 마칠때까지는 어느 하나를 굳이 선택하지 말고 여러 분야에 걸쳐서 탐험하듯 공부하세요
<yemharc> 다만, 적어도 2학년까지는 하고싶은걸 찾으면 베스트고, 그게 안되더라도 문제가 되는건 아니니까요
<chobo> 네 명심할게요
<yemharc> popeye92: 안ㄴ녕하세요
<yemharc> 사실 제가 이런 소리를 할 나이는 아니긴 한데;;
<chobo> 일단은 당면한 수능시험부터 해결한다음에 학부 가서 또 차차 고민을 해봐야겠습니다
<yemharc> 네 :) 자기가 즐거울 수 있는 분야를 찾기를 바랍니다
<yemharc> 힘내세요
<popeye92> yemharc, 안녕하세요.
<chobo> 네 조언 감사합니다
<yemharc> popeye92: 이런건 원래 뽀빠이님 같은 분이 해 주셔야 ㅠㅠ
<popeye92> yemharc, ^^
<yemharc> 20대가 20대 멘탈케어라니 내공부족이에요 (...먼산)
<yemharc> 결국 나오는 얘기들은 사실 원론적인 얘기들........
<popeye92> 너무 좋은 말씀이시라~
<yemharc> 감사합니다;;
<chobo> 나이가 뭐 중요한가요
<popeye92> 그럼요 나이는 숫자에 불과합니다. 저도 아직은 20대
<yemharc> 사실 저랑 좀 비슷한 케이스이신지라......
<popeye92> 비록 16진수지만
<yemharc> ?!
<chobo> 저도 사실 나이에 대한 강박?이 좀 있었고 남들 이거할 때 난 이거 못하고 그런거에 대한 쫄리는 것도 있고... 했는데
<yemharc> 어차피 안배운건 못해요
<chobo> 이 부분은 군대 갔다오니까 완전하게 사라지더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 군대가 때론 약이 되죠 (....)
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 약간의 위안을 드리자면요
<yemharc> 어차피 남자들 첫 취업 빨라봐야 27이에요
<yemharc> 군대+대학
<yemharc> 대학을 안 가거나, 아니면 천재(..)거나 하는 케이스를 제외하면요
<yemharc> 근데 대학서 대충 놀다 온 사람 부지기수입니다. 그런 사람들 뽑으면 회사 입장에선 그냥 백지에요
<yemharc> 어차피 다시 가르쳐야 하는거죠
<chobo> 개인적으로 학위는 꼭 있어야할 것 같아서요... 괜히 자격지심인진 몰라도
<yemharc> 근데 적어도 자기가 하고싶은 분야 찾아서 기초라도 닦고 온 사람이면 회사 입장에선 그냥.........감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음. 학위는 좀 선택적인데요
<chobo> 고졸로 살아보니까 좀 편견같은걸 무시할 수가 없더라구요.
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐..... 말 그대로 실무쪽이라면 사실 학위가 크게 중요하진 않아요
<yemharc> 근데 소프트웨어도 소위 기초과학같은 분야들이 있어요
<yemharc> 인공지능, 시뮬레이션 같은 분야들
<yemharc> 그런데는 학위 이전에 학위를 딸 정도까지 공부하는게 나중에 보면 더 좋을때가 많아요
<chobo> 제가 지향하는게 그런 분야인데...
<chobo> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 네네
<yemharc> 고졸에 대한 편견이 없다고는 못하는데, 어차피 사회 나오면 실력이랑 경력이 우선이긴 해요
<yemharc> 대학 간판은 대기업같은곳 들어갈떄 약간 어드벤티지가 되긴 합니다
<chobo> 뭐 지금 시점은 수능이 두달여 남아서 입시공부에만 집중을 해야겠지만
<popeye92> 음....
<chobo> 평소에 시간이 난다면 어떤 분야를 개인적으로 학습하는게 좋을까요?
<chobo> 예를들면 랭귀지 하나를 파보는게 좋을지요
<yemharc> 음. 일단 해본적이 없다고 하셨으니 추천하자면 먼저 파이썬(python)이란 언어로 공부를 시작해보세요
<popeye92> 나중에 멘토링 기회가 된다면 많은 얘기를 해드리고 싶은 맘이~~
<yemharc> 이게 프로그래밍이라는것 자체에 대해 공부하기에 좋은 녀석이에요
<yemharc> 그걸로 프로그래밍에 대해 어느정도 감이 잡히면 과감하게(?) C언어
<yemharc> 아, 멘토링이라면 저 popeye92님께 듣는게 훨씬 좋습니다. 추천해요 ~_~b
<chobo> 그렇군요...
<chobo> 예전에 온라인에서 Dive into Python 자료를 받아서 조금 공부해본 기억은 있는데 하다 재미가 없어서 관뒀는데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 예제만 따라하면 재미없어요
<chobo> 좀 지루해도 계속 밀고 나가야 하는건가요? 아니면 뭐 자료를 바꿔봐야 할지
<popeye92> 일단 수능부터 단단히 준비하시길 권장하고 싶습니다.
<popeye92> 남는 시간에도 수능준비를 :)
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 네. 일단 남는 시간까지는 수능공부를 해야겠죠
<yemharc> 어차피 여기 IRC채널은 언제나 열려 있으니까요
<chobo> 한가지만 더 질문 드려도 될지
<chobo> CS를 전공하려는데 학부의 영향력이 큰가요?
<chobo> 제 말은 학교의 네임밸류같은게 크게 작용을 하는지 궁금한건데요
<yemharc> 음..... 학교 네임벨류......보다, 학교별로 좋은 과들이 있어요
<yemharc> 이 경우엔 좀 오래된 말이지만 과를 보고 들어가세요
<yemharc> 그리고 실제로 네임벨류보다 과를 더 쳐주기도 하구요
<yemharc> 지금도 그런지는 모르겠는데 연세대보다 한양대가 전자과는 더 높게 쳐주는....뭐 그런 느낌이죠
<chobo> 제가 공부기간이 길지 않아서
<chobo> 이제 전역한지 갓 두달 됐거든요. 사실 지금 지향하는 학교는 흔히 말하는 지거국이라 불리는 지방국립대들인데
<yemharc> 지방대면 또 어떤가요
<yemharc> 어차피 고등과정 가기 전에 기초 가르치는건 똑같아요
<chobo> 당연히 흔히 말하는 인서울 학교들에 비해서 비교가 되긴 하지만... 학과에서 쌓은실력으로 학교 이름을 누르는건 충분히 가능한 일인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 대학 간판이라는건 사실 90% 이상이 입사를 위해 필요한거에요
<popeye92> cs 분야는 실력으로 충분히 인정받을 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 입사 이후에는 대학을 어딜 나왔건 아예 안나왔건 상관없이 무조건 실력입니다
<popeye92> S대학 컴공과라고 모두 프로그래밍을 잘 하진 않거든요
<chobo> 그렇군요...
<chobo> 사실 제가 내년 수능까지도 염두에 두고 어영부영 공부를 해왔는데
<yemharc> 아, 그리고 이건 사실 강요하는겁니다만
<yemharc> 수학도 전공하세요 꼭
<chobo> 마음을 바꿔먹어야 겠네요... 남은기간 열심히해서 단타로 가능한 좋은 학교를 갈수 있도록 생각을 바꿔야겠네요...
<chobo> 수학을 부전공이나 복전하란 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> sp
<yemharc> 네
<popeye92> 부전공이나 복수전공이 아니더라도 수학과목 중 중요과목은 꼭 수강하시길 권장합니다.
<chobo> CS에서 수학이 그렇게 중요한가요? 이거 원 갈 길이 멀군요...
<popeye92> cs 는 수학에서 나온 학문이거든요
<chobo> 지금이야 어거지로 대학가야 해서 꾸역꾸역 공부하지만 제가 수학엔 정말 쥐약이거든요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 태생부터 "기술"이고, 그 기술의 기반은 "수학"이죠
<chobo> 학교 다닐때도 수학 시간엔 맨날 자고 그랬는데...
<yemharc> 그게 패널티는 될지 몰라도 못할 이유는 안되요 :)
<yemharc> 여튼 컴퓨터 쪽이 목표라면 전 수학은 강요하겠습니다.
<chobo> 해주신 말씀을 다 정리해보면...
<chobo> 일단 수능전까지는 입시에 만전을 기해서 최대한 좋은 학교를 갈수있도록 하고
<yemharc> 1. 일단 대학/ 2. 자기분야를 찾는 공부를 하기/ 3. 수학은 꼭 하세요.
<chobo> 학부 들어가기 전부터 일단 부족한 수학 실력을 좀 보강해야 겠네요
<chobo> 네... 그리고 학부 가서도 수업 외에 이것저것 많이 시도를 해봐야 겠네요
<popeye92> 영어도~
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 영어는 어차피 자동으로.............. (눈물)
<popeye92> RFC 문서는 이해하면서 개발할 수 있을 정도...
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chobo> 그렇죠... 뭐 원서 보면서 공부해야하 하니까 영어도 공부해야겠죠
<yemharc> 그거 시작부터 허들이 베를린 장벽 수준인데요
<yemharc> RFC문서는 영어로 쓰인 외계어 (....)
<razGon_web> 후.. 역시 인간 siri....
<chobo> RFC 문서가 뭐죠?
<razGon_web> 진정한 카운셀러세요.
<yemharc> ;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 음..... 쉽게 말하면 우리 컴퓨터 사면 메인보드 설명서 들어있죠?
<chobo> 네
<yemharc> 거기에 보면 "이 보드는 스펙이 어쩌고저쩌고" 있죠?
<chobo> 네네
<yemharc> 그런 류의 문서에요.
<chobo> 아...
<chobo> 그러니까 구어체가 아니라 학술적으로 쓰여있어서 어려울거란 말씀이시군요...
<yemharc> 그런것도 있죠
<yemharc> 일단 전문용어가 난무하거든요 (...)
<razGon_web> chobo: yemharc 말씀들으세요. 이분의 답은 甲입니다.
<chobo> 네... 지금 잘 새겨듣고 있습니다
<yemharc> ;;;
<chobo> 그나마 군대에서 한 공부가 토익공부인데
<chobo> 이런걸론 어림 반푼어치도 없군요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 컴퓨터에서 쓰이는 영어랑 일반 영어는 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 전문 학과쪽도 그렇고요;;
<chobo> 흠...
<yemharc> 예를들면 default라는 단어 아세요?
<chobo> 오라일리에서 나오는 책 읽는 수준으론 많이 부족한가요?
<chobo> 네
<yemharc> 뜻이 뭔가요
<chobo> 컴퓨터에선 기본값이겠죠
<yemharc> 그럼 일반적인 뜻은?
<chobo> 디폴트가 디폴트 아닌가요? 금융계에서 쓰이는...
<yemharc> 제작년까지는 사전에서 찾으면 1번에 [채무 불이행]. 18번에 [(컴퓨터)기본 설정값]이라고 되어 있었죠
<yemharc> 그런 단어들이 상당히 많아요
<yemharc> 아 그러니까.....하고싶은 말이 뭐냐면 딱히 토익 공부가 크게 도움이 되는건 아니다.......................가 되려나요;;
<chobo> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 생활용어랑 전문용어가 다르다는 거죠.
<yemharc> 영어쪽은 점수 따려고 공부할게 아니라 "이 문서를 읽기 위해" 하는 느낌으로 하면 될겁니다
<yemharc> razGon_web: 의학용어도 만만치 않던데요
<razGon_web> 하긴 labor and dilivery 이거 해석하면.....?
<razGon_web> 헉. 잘못썼네요. delivery?
<razGon_web> 이거 맞나?^^;;
<yemharc> 음;;
<razGon_web> 노동과 배달이라는 말이 맞겠지만.
<yemharc> 분만이군요?!
<razGon_web> 의학용어로는 분만
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<yemharc> 아 이거 맹점이다
<razGon_web> 임신과 분만일겁니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> 의학용어 사전을 알아두고 있던게 없다니
<yemharc> ........생각난 김에 하나 찾아놔야지
<razGon_web> http://www.kmle.co.kr/
<Seony> 아 드디어 과외 끝.
<yemharc> Seony: 어서오세요 :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 어 근데 저거 뜻이 좀 다양하게 쓰이네요
<razGon_web> 이거 추천합니다. 이거 만든 사람을 아는데. 똘똘한 친구입니다.
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> 고등학생 홈피제작 과외 끝내고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 정상분만 [labor atterm , normal delivery, rechtzeitige geburt,
<razGon_web> 진통과 분만.
<yemharc> 이게 다 같은 뜻이라.......
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 세번째는 독일어 같네요.
<razGon_web> 거의 저희는 영어로 normal delivery라는 말씁니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<chobo> razGon님은 의학계에 계시는 분인가요?
<razGon_web> Seony: 어서오세요.
<yemharc> 아, 저 링크는 감사히 쓰겠습니다
<razGon_web> 예 개원의입니ㅏㄷ.
<Seony> chobo, 의사쌤이십니다.
<razGon_web> 저기서 약제와 의학용어 검색됩니다.
<chobo> 아...
<razGon_web> 저기서 약제 검색도 많이 합니다.
<yemharc> 양약 사전은 있긴 해요
<razGon_web> 상품명과 성분명이 달라서요.
<razGon_web> 국내 유통약제를 기준으로 삼죠.
<Seony> 고등학생 홈피제작 과외를 해주긴 해주는데, 사실상 홈피제작은 제가 다 해야한다는 불편한 사실이...
<razGon_web> 불편한 진실이죠.
<chobo> 뭐랄까... 좀 의외이시네요
<chobo> 이상하시단게 아니고, 의사선생님이신데 우분투 채널에 계시는거 보면요 :)
<razGon_web> 그리의외 아닙니다. 의학쪽에 저같은 오타쿠 다있습니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 소스파일이 20개가 넘어가는 웹사이트를, 암것두 모르는 고등학생이 과외받아서 만든다는 건 말도 안되는 일이니만큼...
<Seony> razGon_web, 맥 유저 사이에 아주 유명한 의사쌤이 한 분 계시죠...
<yemharc> Seony: 이미 과외가 아니라 외주;;
<chobo> 그 오픈웹 운동하시는 변호사 분 보고 특이하다고 생각했는데, 별로 특이한 일은 아닌가 보군요...
<razGon_web> 근데 대부분 전공의 수련 받으면서 안철수님처럼 아주 그쪽으로 가시거나 혹은 게이머로 전락되는 경우가 많죠.
<Seony> 게이머 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 후자가 대부분입니다.
<chobo> 게이머라면 그냥 컴퓨터로 게임만 하게된다는 말씀이신거죠?
<razGon_web> 우분투는 의사사회에서는 외계어입니다.
<razGon_web> 옙
<chobo> 아...
<razGon_web> 와우 폐인중에 의사나 의대생 많습니다.
<Seony> 리눅스 유저 중에서 차대협이라는 분 이름 들어보셨나요?
<razGon_web> 스타도 준 프로 통과하는 친구들도 많고요.
<razGon_web> ? 아니요.
<Seony> 한아얄씨에서는 누구나 다 아는 아주 유명한 분이신데요, 그분은 은행원이세요
<chobo> 전 리눅스 초보에다가 우분투 채널 첫 방문이라 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 리눅스 & 프비 유저라면, 차대협님을 모르는 분이 없죠..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 뭐 따지고보면 저도 리눅스 만질 때는 금융인이었으니... 저도 이상한 사람이네요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 지금은 아예 컴퓨터 분야로 전향하신 거세요?
<Seony> 네
<chobo> 그렇군요...
<chobo> 저는 오히려 그 반대 사례를 많이 본 것 같네요
<Seony> 이번 휴가 때 얼마나 돌아댕겼던지 아직도 다리가 아프네요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 군 복무 중에 선임은 이름만 대면 아는 학교 컴공 졸업하고 왔는데 복무중에 리트 준비해서 로스쿨을 가더군요
<Seony> 리트가 뭐에요?
<chobo> 로스쿨 입학시험이요
<Seony> 아... 그런게 있군요...
<chobo> 제 맞후임도 좋은학교 CS... 무려 석사까지 하고 28에 왔는데 얘는 행시 공부를 하더군요...
<Seony> 근데 군대 어디 나오셨어요?
<chobo> 저는 육군이요. 국방부 근지단 나왔습니다
<Seony> 아... 거기도 맞후임이라고 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 전군에서 다 쓰는 말 아닌가요?
<chobo> 아닌가...
<Seony> 다른 군대는 안가봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 다른 군대라면 어디 미군에라도 계신건지요
<chobo> 이해를 못했습니다...
<Seony> 아뇨, 그게 아니라 육군이나 해군 이런데는 안가봐서요
<chobo> 아...
<chobo> 저희부대는 국직부대이긴 한데 병사는 다 육군이었네요
<chobo> 간부는 육해공 다 있었지만...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이번달 세미나 발표 준비를 끝냈는데........
<yemharc> 제가 해 놓고도 기억에 남는건 진로 두꺼비 (.......................)
<Seony> 지금 명환님 회사에서 일하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 17일부터 정식 근무고요
<yemharc> 지금은 사실 그냥 놀러오는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어때요? 마음이 좀 더 편한가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 편한것도 편한건데 일단 탄력근무제 만세입니다
<yemharc> 아침에 일어나도 출근 압박이 없어요
<yemharc> -_-b
<yemharc> 굿
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 진로 두꺼비면 진로그룹에 I&C회사?
<yemharc> '그' 소주 두꺼비 입니다
<yemharc> (먼산)
<yemharc> 주제는 초보를 위한 검색팁인데 어째서 두꺼비가 등장하게 되었는가................
<chobo> 아무튼 조언해주신 여러분 감사합니다...
<chobo> 저는 이만 밥먹으러 나가봐야겠습니다
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 공부 열심히 하세요 :)
<chobo> 안녕히 계세요!
<razGon_web> 흠.... 실제 윈도우만 하다가 리눅스 해보니 컴보는 시야가 달라지더군요.
<razGon_web> 마치 우리가 윈도XP.7.8이네 해도 우리가 알지 못하는 심연은 리눅스와 유닉스등 알지 못하는 미지의 세계가 있다는 느낌이 강해요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 꼭 리눅스만이 아니라도 윈도우에서 벗어나면 많은게 보이죠
<razGon_web> 어찌보면 아이폰이 그런 문을 열게 해주었죠.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 덕분에 액티브X가 사라지고 있고요.
<razGon_web> 오픈뱅킹이라고 해서 크롬에서도 되더군요
<yemharc> 이번에 실명확인도 위헌판결 났고요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> AX도 사실상 권리박탈에 가까우니 해결의 실마리가 많이 나타났죠
<razGon_web> 편해지겠군요.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 우리애들 대에서는 리눅스 사용하게 하고싶어요.
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 ssl도 완벽한건 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 특히 국제 인증기업들이 도산하는곳이 나오면서 여러가지 허점이 생겨나기 시작했어요
<yemharc> 제 생각엔 ssl인증서를 국가 차원에서 관리하면 안전해질거 같긴 한데
<razGon_web> 그게 생각보다 쉽지 않죠.
<yemharc> 아무래도 그렇죠
<yemharc> 여러가지 문제도 있을거같고
<yemharc> 보안연결이란 자체로는 아직 문제가 없는데, 그 보안연결을 인증해주는 인증서 자체에 허점이 생긴 상황이니까요
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면 자물쇠가 있어도 공인 사이트가 아닐 수 있는 가능성이 생긴거죠
<razGon_web> 국가가 하기에는 유연성이 많이 떨어지죠.
<yemharc> 네 그런 문제가 있죠
<yemharc> 독립기관을 설치하는 방법도 있긴 한데, 그건 또 그것대로 문제여부가 많으니까
<razGon_web> 독립기관은 더욱문제..ㅎㅎㅎ 특히 가카께서 아주 잘 사용할듯.
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데
<DarkCircle> ssl 인증서가 국가에서 나온게 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> KISA에서 발급해서 교과부 같은데서 나오는데
<DarkCircle> IE 전용이고 참 쓸데 없어요
<ebuntu> 으음..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 음 국가가 ssl 을 관리한다. 이건 솔직히 정권을 떠나서 노통때부터 시작했던거지만
<DarkCircle> 별로 미덥지도 못할 뿐더러 관리능력에 방점을 찍기보단 물음표를 찍고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 키사 센터장 바뀌면서 파폭 인증 받으려던거 원점으로 돌아가버림 =3
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 안될거 같은건 하다가라도 때려치고 버리는게 낫습니다 :P
<ebuntu> urban terrority 요거 x86 전용이넹 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ebuntu> 컴파일 가능한 fps겜 읍나
<yemharc> 있어요
<ebuntu> 퀘읽?
<yemharc> 아뇨. 잠깐만요
<yemharc> http://www.lgdb.org
<yemharc> http://www.happypenguin.org
<yemharc> http://www.linuxgames.com
<yemharc> 저 세개는 리눅스 게임 DB고
<yemharc> http://www.junauza.com/2008/01/freeopen-source-first-person-shooter.html
<yemharc> 요건 그 중에서 오픈소스 FPS게임 목록(?)
<razGon_web> ebuntu: 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 말은 오픈소스인데 배포는 바이너리로 하는거 꽤 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그런것도 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 다 코드 있는곳은 알려줘요
<yemharc> 그것보단 되려 그래픽 리소스쪽을 공개 안하는 경우가 있어요
<ebuntu> 흠
<ebuntu> 하나 추천좀 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ebuntu잔뜩기대하고 있습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 리플렉션 결국 질렀습니다
<yemharc> .....자 이제 아이폰 5랑 5 독(dock)만 지르면 (.........)
<twinsenx> 추천 FPS 게임은 울펜슈타인 MOD 트루컴뱃 ㅋ http://www.truecombatelite.com/index.php?page=downloads
<DarkCircle> 음 웬지 생각으로는
<DarkCircle> 코드오픈이 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 징글맞은 컴파일 타임이 더 문제일거 같은데 ㅋㅋ ㄱ-
<twinsenx> http://icoda.co.kr/goods/detail.html?num=216301 이런걸루 컴파일 하면 타임이 짧아지는거죠? 40만원짜리 데탑보다 컴파일이 열배는 빨라지는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 클럭이 좀 안습이네요
<DarkCircle> SSD라 확실히 빨라지긴 합니다만 ㅋㅋ
<ebuntu> 음
<ebuntu> 컴파일이라..
<ebuntu> 컴파일이야 뭐.. 금방 할텐디
<DarkCircle> 6코어에 하이퍼스레드면 괜츈한듯
<DarkCircle> 요새는 다 대부분 병렬로 때려넣는지라 ..
<ebuntu> DarkCircle, 그래서 당신이 초보라는거임
<ebuntu> 분도님 보셈
<ebuntu> armv5 200mhz짜리에서 컴파일시켜놓고 술마시러감
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아니 그건 초보 고수의 차원이 아니라 신과 인간의 차이쟎아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 해탈甲
<ebuntu> 문제는
<ebuntu> 다음날 출근했는데 아직 안끝남..
<DarkCircle> 그 다음날도 술 =3
<ebuntu> 그나저나 또 언제 한잔 해야지
<Seony> yemharc: 리플렉션이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> i디바이스에서 맥으로 미러링요
<yemharc> 아주 깔끔하게 돌아가고 녹화/녹음도 되네요
<yemharc> 에어 디스플레이랑 반대에요
<yemharc> (아니 반대라고 하긴 조금 틀리고;;)
<Seony> 그러니까, 아이폰에서 맥 화면을 보는 거에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 반대요
<yemharc> http://www.reflectionapp.com
<Seony> 아... 아이폰의 화면을 맥으로 미러링하는거군요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> 오옷..서니님이다
<JSTae76> 어제는 접속하자마자 주무신다고 사라져서ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 사라지셔서ㅠㅠ (정정)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시간이 너무 늦었었거든요
<Seony> 학교도 시작했고...
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ그러셨군요
<JSTae76> 음
<Seony> 프로젝트 매니저 같은 프로그램이 필요한데... 맥용으로 쓸만한게 아직 없네요..
<JSTae76> 전 그걸 서버로 구현할ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Gantt chart 스타일인가요?
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅠ
<Seony> 눈에 보이는 형태가 그래도 제일 나을텐데.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으음~
<twinsenx> 이런게 간트 차트 스타일인거에여? http://osalt.com/ganttproject
<twinsenx> openproj http://alternativeto.net/software/openproj/
<Seony> 네
<popeye92> 그나마 openproj 가 나아요..
<popeye92> 한글 인코딩에 가끔 문제가 있기도
<JSTae76> Windows는 MS Office PROJECT가 제일ㅋ
<twinsenx> 한비야님이 구호 프로젝트 파견 나가서 커다란 종이 A0 사이즈에 그린다는게 간트 차트인셈이였군여... 촌장설득한다>주민모집>굴착기도착>땅판다>파이프박는다>물뺀다>거른다>나눠쓴다
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ebuntu> ls
<JSTae76> JSTae76 rw-rwx-rwx-r 0
<JSTae76> 헷갈헷갈해서 맞는지모르겠네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 새로운 퍼미션 시스템이군요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 아앜ㅋ틀렸군요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 서버관리를 한다는 사람이, 이게 헷갈리면 안되겠죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> lrwxrwxrwx
<Seony> 애자일 소프트웨어 개발론이나 스크럼 같은건 설명이 두루뭉실해서 쉽게 이해하기가 좀 어렵네요..
<Seony> 익스트림 프로그래밍도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 뭐 말은 어려운데 간단히 말하면 프로스세를 아주 잘게 쪼개서
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅠ
<yemharc> 개발과 디버깅과 테스트를 동시에 진행하는거죠
<Seony> 음... 미국은 이런 이론적인 부분을 아주 중요하게 생각하다보니 좀 어렵네요
<DarkCircle> 개발론이 꼭 애자일도 하나만 있는게 아니고 ㅂㅌ적인 개발론이 한 수십개쯤 되는데
<DarkCircle> 미쿸 같은데는 모르겠지만 한국오면 다 말장난 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아무래도 사회적인 분위기가 좀 그렇긴 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 좀 받아들이기 어려운구조예요
<DarkCircle> 상하개념이 좀 두루뭉수루 하고 의견에 개방적인 조직도 그다지 많지 않고
<DarkCircle> 오죽하면 외쿸계기업에서 쓰는 궁극의 방책이 직원들 직함을 전부 매니저로 때려박아버리는 =3 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 $2,000짜리 웹사이트 하나 따냈는데... 지금 하고있는 것들이랑 이것까지 전부 혼자서 핸들할 수 있을지 걱정이네요
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 두시간 삽질한 이유가 케이블 문제였다닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 여긴 어디? 난 누구?
<JSTae76> 학원 끝났습니다ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> *경* 이렇게 밀옹은 안드로메다를 두시간만에 다녀오셨습니다. *축*
<JSTae76> ?
<JSTae76> 아맞다ㅋㅋ라즈곤님 어디가셨지?
<JSTae76> 접속은 하셨군ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어제 :-O하러가신ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> :-)
<JSTae76> 운동 하고왔습니다..헠헠
<autowiz03> 냠냠냠냠
<autowiz03> 배고프다... 배고프다...
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ냠냠
<JSTae76> 좋은밤입니다ㅎ
<Entity> 사람이 많구나...
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 흐흐흐흐 오늘은 택배 보내는날.
<razGon_web> 전자책을 만드는 날입니다!ㅎ
<Seony> 오... 무슨 전자책인데요?
<razGon_web> digwp.com
<razGon_web> 그리고 전공책이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> digwp:워드프레스제대로 파기.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Seony> 워드프레스를 써본 적이 없어서... 워드프레스가 대체 뭐가 좋은지 알수가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 좋다는 이유때문이라기 보다는 지속성과 표준성에 맞춘겁니다.
<razGon_web> 좋은 점은 명료한 인터페이스.
<razGon_web> 그리고 많은 테마.
<Seony> 지속성이라면, 다른 CMS도 비슷하지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 제로 보드인 XE보다는 버그가 덜나는 점?
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 한데. 느낌이 제로보드나 테더 툴스는 역사의 뒤안길로 사라질거 같은 느낌도 들고 해서요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 보니 설정면에서 좀더 직관적인 면이 워드 프레스에 있습니다.
<Seony> 제로보드가 문제가 있는 건 사실이지만, 게시판만 쓰면 거의 문제 없어요.
<Seony> 사실상, 이것저것 덕지덕지 붙어있는 모듈들이랑 플러긴 때문에 그렇죠...
<razGon_web> 특히 responsive theme는 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 맞는 말입니다.
<Seony> 그외에, 그누보드도 쓸만하구요...
<Seony> 줌라, 드루팔도 유명하고..
<razGon_web> 그누보드는 고위자용이라고 들어서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 고위자용이라뇨?
<razGon_web> 줌라. 트루팔은 제가 겪이전이라.  그냥 워드프레스가 나을거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 고난이도라고 들은 거 같아서요. 설정이 복잡하다고 들었습니다.
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 나중에 기회되면 워드프레스 한 번 깔아서 써봐야겠네요.
<razGon_web> 실은 저는 웹만들때 XE와 텍스트큐브로 만들었습니다.
<Seony> IT는 정말 트렌드에 뒤쳐지는 것만으로도 실력 하향... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ydclinic.net
<cai_> 저도 최근에 블로그를 textcube..에서 wordpress로 갈아탔습니다
<razGon_web> iphone테마입니다.
<razGon_web> 뭐랄까 웹의 표준이 되는 느낌이여서요.
<razGon_web> 한국이 뭐 하나 밀면 그 트렌트 초기면 맞춰나가는게 낫더라구요.
<razGon_web> 좀 특이하면 비싸거나 혹은 힘들거나 해서요.
<Seony> 네. 창조는 잘 못해도 활용은 세계 제일이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 정확히는 실험장이죠.
<razGon_web> 여기서 질문. pdf에 필기 하는 어플은 어떤게 있을까요? iOS, android, PC에서 다 되는 것으로요. 옵션으로 우분투에서 되는 거면 좋구요.
<razGon_web> 전자책을 사용하면서 필기해볼까해서요.
<Seony> 앱스토어에서 한 번 찾아볼께요
<Seony> razGon_web, 이런게 하나 나오네요. http://itunes.apple.com/kr/app/ghostwriter-notes-pilgi-pdf/id363455878?mt=8
<razGon_web> 오웅!~!!
<razGon_web> 좋네요. 근데 PC와 안드로이드에서 되는 지 모르겠군요. 아이패드는 집을 못벗어나는지라....ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 갤럭시 노트10.1이 나왔으니 곧 안드로이드용으로 나올거 같기는 한데. 너무 애플스럽게 만들어졋군요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 삼성에서 만든, 맥미니랑 너무도 똑같이 만든 PC도 있던데... 그거는 진짜 아무리 봐도 똑같더군요..
<Seony> 이번 휴가의 후유증이 아직도.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 삼성의 갤노트는 S펜이라고 그것으로 필기하도록 했더군요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 안드로이드는 관심이 없어서 관련 뉴스를 전혀 보지않고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서체를 잘받아들인다고 하더군요. 갤노트10.1에서는요. 갤노트 원래 것은 넘 드리더군요.
<razGon_web> 하지만 필기스캔
<razGon_web> 그건 느리다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자요..^^;
<Seony> cai_: 첫 미국여행 갔다왔습니다... 제가 너무 촌동네에만 박혀있었더라구요....
<razGon_web> Seony: 미쿡어디 다녀오셨는지요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-06
<Seony> 라스베가스요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> Seony: 아하~ 잘 놀다 가셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돌아다니느라 힘들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<Seony> 날씨도 그렇고 물도 그렇고, 역시 살기는 하와이가 좋은 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 베가스는 살기엔 적합하지 않은 곳이죠 ㅎㅎ 캘리는 살기 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다고 하더라구요. 내년에 베가스 가면 L.A 꼭 가볼려구요...
<Seony> 유니버셜 스튜디오가 그렇게 좋다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Work> hi
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 퇴근!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> ls
<imsu> 오메;;ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> imsu: 어서오시오. 낯익은 이여. 당신을 환영하오..
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<Eugene_Work> cd && ls ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 오늘도 한가한.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 수업들어갑니당 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 전자책 만드는데. 약 6권을 만드는데 배송료까지 4.5만원이 들더군요.
<DarkCircle> 24군용텐트 혼자치기 이벤트 장소가 상암 DMC라네요
<DarkCircle> 무지재밌겠네 ㅋㅋ
<ebuntu> 애좌일이라..
<ebuntu> Seony, 애자일은 쉽게 얘기해서.. 프로젝트 첫날부터 결과물이 나오는 시스템이죠..
<autowiz03> 12인용이었던가 혹한기 훈련할때 썻던 천막은 좀 낑낑대면 혼자 칠 수 도 있을거 같던데
<ebuntu> 24인용 혼자서 어떻게 치지 -.-
<autowiz03> 모서리 고정하고 중간 축 하나만 새우면 그때부턴 어떻게든 될것도 같은데요
<autowiz03> 세우면
<ebuntu> 아 그렇긴 하네요..
<ebuntu> 근데 제가 군에 있었던 기억으로는.. 혼자는 죽어도 못 쳤었고..
<ebuntu> 제가 있던데가 사령부쪽이라 뭐 좀 힘쓰는거 할라치면 간부들이 불러대는곳이었거든요
<ebuntu> 최소인원으로 24인용 쳐본게 3명인데
<ebuntu> 그것도 호흡 잘 맞아야 한시간내에 칠까말깐데 -.-
<autowiz03> 수아파파님이시당~ 안녕하세요~~
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz03> 사무실에도 에어컨없이 살만한거 보니 여름도 슬슬 지나가는거 같습니다. 이번여름 건강히 잘 보내셨는지요...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<GOMTang_DEV> Auto님~
<GOMTang_DEV> ㅏㅏ..오토님이 아니라 am0c님
<GOMTang_DEV> 이 없네요ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<GOMTang_DEV> 전 학원 갓다가 오겟습니다!
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz03> Dream High ~~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 오랜만에 접속햇네요 ㅋ
<ebuntu> 아흠
<JSTae76> Hi
<JSTae76> Knock..Knock..
<JSTae76> 다들 주무시나ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Awesome..
<JSTae76> KNOCK..KNOCK
<JSTae76> 옹
<JSTae76> Am0c님!
<am0c> 앗
<am0c> JSTae76: 안녕하세용~
<JSTae76> 이 밤까지 안 주무시고 뭐하세요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Am0c, ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 전 지금 막 집에 왔어요ㅎ
<am0c> 친구 만나서 놀다가요
<autowiz03> 저도 막 들어왔어욤...
<JSTae76> 우와우와..다들 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 이만 내일을 위해 먼저 자보겠습니다..이만
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕히주무세요!
<razGon_web> Seony: 어서오세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 수업시간입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙.^^;
<Seony> 아무래도 마지막 수업이다보니 수업 진행 자체는 좀 느슨하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^;; 저도 진료 좀있으면요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 모닝커피하고 오겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-07
<autowiz05> 써니님 계십니까...
<autowiz05> 일정관리 프로그램 추천 부탁 드립니당.
<autowiz05> 사진, 동영상 같은 미디어 정리해서 보기 쉬운 프로그램도 추천 부탁 드립니다.
<Seony> 어느 운영체제요?
<autowiz05> 맥 and pc
<autowiz05> 여자동생이
<Seony> PC는 제가 아예 안써서 잘... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz05> 물어보는데 맥을 살거 같지는 않은데 혹시 맘에 들면 살지도 ㅇㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥에서는, 일정관리 기본 앱인 iCal이 절대지존이구요...
<Seony> 사진, 동영상 등의 미디어 역시 iLife 패키지가 절대지존입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz05> 그렇군요...
<autowiz05> 전에 웹페이지라던가 메모, 문서파일 등등 갈무리 했다가 나중에 볼 수 있는 프로그램이 하나 있었는데요
<autowiz05> 맥용이고 이방에서 얘기나왔던 건데 이름이 기억이 안나네요
<Seony> 아... 그런 프로그램 간단한게 하나 나왔었는데, 제가 안써서 이름을 까먹었네요.
<Seony> DevonThink라는 앱이 하나 잇는데, 이건 유료거든요..
<Seony> 데본은 너무나도 유명해서 구글링 조금만 하시면 아실 수 있을거고...
<popeye92> evernote 가 아닐런지요
<Seony> 아... 에버노트도 그런 기능이 있죠 참..
<autowiz05> 감사합니다.
<autowiz05> 생각안나던 그 프로그램은 devonthink 가 맞군요.
<Seony> 문서나 자료가 많으시면 데본씽크 쓰시는 게 나을 거에요.
<razGon_web> evernote는 어떻게 사용하는지요?
<razGon_web> 그냥 클리핑해서 모아놓는 기능으로 쓰면 될런지요?
<razGon_web> 헉.. 검색의 생활화.
<razGon_web> 이건 구글 드라이브의 문서 관리와 비슷하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> ST2에 아스키아트 플러그인도 있네요 (......)
<Seony> 헐... 쓸데없는걸...
<yemharc> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/lightning-fast-folder-and-file-creation-in-sublime-text-2/
<Seony> 새로나온 플러긴인가보네요.
<Seony> 근데 평점이 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기능 자체는 나쁘지 않은데, 튜토리얼 보니까 설치후에 설정할것들이 좀 있네요
<Seony> 사이드바 자체를 잘 안써서... 사이드바 기능이 은근히 부실하더라구요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 저는 그냥 크롬에 구글올려서 사용합니다.
<yemharc> 흐으......
<yemharc> 진짜 별게 다 나오네요
<yemharc> 스택오버플로 검색하기, 위키피디아 검색하기;;
<Seony> 하루가 다르게 플러긴이 늘어나더라구요.
<Seony> http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 여기서 보시는거죠:"?
<yemharc> 거기도 있고 http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-text-2-tips-and-tricks/?search_index=5 여기도 있고요
<Seony> 이런 류의 개인 블로그는 많더라구요. 예를 들자면, PHP프로그래머를 위한 ST2 플러그인 필수 셋트 뭐 이런식 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 근데 임베디드 개발자를 위한건 없는거 같아요 ㅇㅅㅇ..........
<Seony> 딱 임베디드라고는 안보이는 거 같네요...
<razGon_web> Seony: 어제 ghostwrister소개해주셨는데요. 안드로이드 용으로 있나요? 없는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 제 안드로이드 폰이 구형이라서 없을수도 있어서요. V.2.2
<Seony> 안드로이드로는 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 안드로이드를 안써서.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<ebuntu> 안드로이드 개발회사인데 안드로이드폰은 전직원중 두명만 가지고 있음..
<yemharc> ebuntu: 그러니까 사장님부터 아이폰 유저
<razGon_web> 조용하군요.
<yemharc> 그렇네요.......
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<Seony> POS 시스템 만드는데, DB가 생각보다 훨씬 복잡하네요..
<JSTae76> Seony, What time is it there?
<Seony> 23:33
<JSTae76> Seony, 생각보다 복잡할껄요?
<JSTae76> Seony, Night?
<Seony> 조그만 아이스크림 가게용인데... 생각했던 것보다 훨씬 더 복잡하네요
<JSTae76> 뭐 어떤 부분을 설계해야하나요?
<JSTae76> 아이스크림 종류, 가격, 판매량, 재고량, 매출
<Seony> 전부 다요.
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 그렇군요
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..어제부터 iMac > iPad > iPhone
<JSTae76> 의 순서대로 막 끌리네요ㅠㅠ (아이팟은 아이패드 때문인지 별로 끌리지않네요)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 타임머신 뭔가 쓸만한듯도 아닌듯도.......
<JSTae76> 그 백업해주는 녀석요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요..좋은밤입니다~
<am0c> 안녕하세요~
<am0c> JSTae76: 구입하셨나여 ㅋ
<JSTae76> am0c, 라즈베리파이요?
<am0c> 넹
<JSTae76> am0c, 아뇨ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 머하세영
<JSTae76> 맥을 위하여 공부!!
<am0c> 에이.. 왠 맥공부예요 그냥 저랑 놀아여
<JSTae76> 맥을 사기 위해서 공부ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 알았어요..놀죠뭐ㅋㅋ
<am0c> ;ㅂ;...
<JSTae76> 뭐하고놀까요?
<am0c> 공부하세여..
<am0c> 맥이 걸렸는데..
<JSTae76> 괜차나요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 거의 정리하다가 접속해서ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 우분투 관련 웹사이트를 개발한다면 어떠한 웹 사이트가 좋을까요? (위키라든지..그런거요)
<am0c> 아..
<DarkCircle> 흠 맥이 공부할게 뭐가 있나요 그냥 쓰면 되는데
<JSTae76> 맥을 사기 위하여 공부한다니깐요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> DarkCircle: 셤잘봐야 맥을 사주신대요
<DarkCircle> 아 -0-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> ........
<DarkCircle> ...........................................................................................................
<am0c> JSTae76: 사용자 친화적인 튜토리얼 사이트..
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 튜토리얼이라; 어떤 방식이 좋을까요
<JSTae76> 아빠가 맥프레 광고보시다가 사고 안 치고 셤 잘치면 사주신다곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 기대기대 :-)
<archpower> Hey
<archpower> Anyone still awake?
<twinsenx> _-) ?
<archpower> hows it going twinsenx?
<DarkCircle> well
<DarkCircle> I'm awake :P
<Seony> 윈도우8이 벌써 나왔나보네요. MSDN에서 받을 수 있네..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<JSTae76> Seony What time is it there?
<Seony> 오후 1시 15분쯤...
<Seony> JSTae76: 윈도우8이 벌써 정식출시 됐었나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 오.. 저희는 오전 8시 13분
<JSTae76> Seony, 아니요..
<Seony> MSDN에 벌써 올라왔네요. 지금 받고있는데, 빌드넘버가 없는 걸로 봐서는 정식버전 같아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 헐
<Seony> PC제조사에 전달이 됐다고 뉴스기사가 뜬거 보니까, 정식버전 맞을듯 싶네요
<JSTae76> 디벨로퍼, 컨슈머, 릴리즈 프리뷰만..
<JSTae76> 아..그런가요?
<JSTae76> MS의 실수?
<Seony> 아뇨. MSDN에 올라가는 건 실수가 아니죠..
<Seony> PC제조사에는, 릴리즈 날짜에 맞춰서 PC를 출시해야하니까 미리 전달하는게 맞는거구요
<Seony> 64비트짜리가 3기가, 32비트짜리가 2기가네요
<JSTae76> 그건아는데ㅎ.
<JSTae76> 그게 아니라 MSDN에 올라간거 때문에ㅎ
<Seony> 추정되는 게 아니라 Windows 8이라고 써있어요..
<Seony> 구글 검색하면 나오는걸 페이북에까지..
<JSTae76> 아..
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그냥요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전에는 빌드넘버가 붙어서 올라왔는데, 이번에는 빌드넘버가 빠졌길래 정식버전으로 추정된다는거죠..
<JSTae76> 아ㅎ
<Seony> 뭔 말을 못하겟네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Facebook 앱 진짜 발코딩인가..
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다운로드 끝나면 한 2년 묵은 패러럴즈 윈도우7 지우고 8으로 갈아타야겠네요
<JSTae76> 2년ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저 Apple MacBook Pro 포기하고 iMac 지를려고요
<Seony> 아무래도 가격대비 iMac이 좀 더 낫긴하죠
<JSTae76> 맞아요.. 장난으로 아이맥 뽑아봤는데 일반 데스크탑이라 그런지 진짜 싼.. (맥북에 비하여)
<JSTae76> 배터리때문에 급 통신이 끊긴ㅜㅠ
<JSTae76> (ㅜㅜ죄송해요)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요. 그런건 신경 안쓰는데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그런사람 많나요? 일부로 끊는..?
<JSTae76> (근데 그 Windows8 RTM은 아닐까요)
<Seony> RTM은 아니에요.
<Seony> 글쎄요. 뭐 사람마다 다르겠죠. 일부러 끊을 수도 있꼬..
<cai_> ㅋㅋ..
<cai_> MSDN에 windows 8 rtm이 아마 8월 중순쯤부터 서비스 됬을거에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 배터리가 없는 관계로 데스크탑 접속ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 잘만하면 이번달 수입은 $5,000 나올듯..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-08
<JSTae76> Seony, 2012.09.08 5,647,500.00\
<JSTae76> 으음.. 우분투 Freenode IRC 채널을 위한 안드로이드 애플리케이션 개발을 시도해봐야겠어요.. 안드로이드 개발은 아예 첨이고 하나도 모르니깐.. 온라인에 올라와있는 강의등을 좀 참조해야겠네요..
<JSTae76> 제가 개발하고 싶은 애플리케이션은 Freenode IRC 채널 중 우분투 관련 채널 목록을 나타내고 해당 채널로 접속하고 Ubuntu IRC LOGs (Freenode)에서 당일 로그를 불러오면 되겠네요..
<JSTae76> 일단은 시도해봐야겠어요.. (Google Chrome)
<archpower> hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<archpower> hey JSTae76
<JSTae76> archpower, why?
<archpower> why what?
<JSTae76> archpower, what happend?
<archpower> nothing
<JSTae76> #ubuntu인지 #ubuntu-ko 인지 정체성혼란..ㅋㅋ
<archpower> speak english?
<JSTae76> archpower, I can speak Korean very well, English not well
<JSTae76> I'm Korean :-)
<archpower> Nice.
<archpower> What kind of work do you do?
<Seony> 휴... 출근..
<JSTae76> archpower, Windows Programming (C/C++/MFC (NOT GOOD)) / Linux Programming (Console) / Android Programming / Server Managment / Join some opensource project (mailing)
<JSTae76> Seony,  파이팅!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 내일 SK Broadband IDC Center를 방문해야하는데 기찬;
<archpower> Cool.
<archpower> I'm an engineer.
<archpower> I restore old cars and build custom vehicles.
<JSTae76> Nice
<JSTae76> AH..
<JSTae76> archpower Where are you from?
<archpower> California, USA.
<JSTae76> archpower, Ah..
<JSTae76> archpower, you can't speak Korean?
<JSTae76> (ㅏㅏ..뭔가요.. 아치파워님에 대해서 알고계신분 없으신가요..)
<archpower> sorry, not a word.
<Seony> how did you join this chan then?
<archpower> I found it on the list of channels.
<archpower> are you in seoul?
<JSTae76> archpower, OK.. I think just joke which your says?
<JSTae76> 말이 맞나..
<JSTae76> archpower, I'm in Ulsan, South Korea
<archpower> joke?
<Seony> Honolulu HI
<JSTae76> archpower, I think you are Korean
<JSTae76> I'm not good at English
<archpower> I'm not.
<JSTae76> I was thinking you joke me.
<archpower> I'm serious.
<JSTae76> Hmm.. but no problem
<JSTae76> I can speak English little
<archpower> You seem to get by well
<archpower> Its very good.
<JSTae76> Yea..
<archpower> I just finished fixing this bike today
<JSTae76> Oh
<JSTae76> Nice :-)
<JSTae76> archpower, I was want to talk with someone in English so, this happend good for me (You can understand what I say?)
<Seony> sorry I'm having a meeting
<JSTae76> Seony, Oh..
<JSTae76> Seony, 잘갓다오세요?
<archpower> Sure.
<JSTae76> :-)
<archpower> Here is the latest car project: http://postimage.org/gallery/12fax27w/
<JSTae76> archpower, Cool
<archpower> scroll down, more images will load.
<archpower> thanks.
<archpower> Its a super rare BOSS engine and the car is a customized 1969 Ford Mustang.
<JSTae76> :-)
<archpower> everything is made from scratch
<JSTae76> Ah
<archpower> yea
<JSTae76> 오늘 A# 갑니다ㅎ (I will go to A# today)
<archpower> go where?
<JSTae76> AShop (Apple Shop)
<JSTae76> There is MacBook Air, Pro, Mini, iMac ..etc
<archpower> oo
<archpower> enjoy yourself
<JSTae76> Thanks :-)
<JSTae76> I want buy iMac, Mac Mini, MacBook Pro..iPad, iPhone........kkk
<cai_> archpower: heh where in CA?
<razGon_web> 허거거... 영어 난무...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> OMG... English Tsunami!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 오랜만입니다 :-) (Long time no see :-)
<JSTae76> 모바일로 잠시.. (Mobile..wait)
<razGon_web> JSTae76: LOL이후로 오랜만.ㅎㅎㅎ( Long time no see after LOL)
<razGon_web> 허거거..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요 (Hello)
<razGon_web> JSTae76: re-Hi...
<JSTae76> RazGon_web, 네넵ㅎㅎ (Yea)
<Seony> 퇴근
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<JSTae76> 일찍 끝나셨나요?
<razGon_web> 오늘은 저도 곧퇴근입니다. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 30분남았음.ㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우8 설치 때문에, MS-오피스 2010 라이센스를 옮겨야하는데 이게 그냥은 안옮겨지나보네요..
<Seony> 왜이리 불편하게 만들었지..
<JSTae76> Apple 제품을 사라는 이유, Mac OS X가 좋다는 이유 리눅스와 아주 흡사하다는 이유를 몸소 느꼈습니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 재부팅 (REBOOT)
<JSTae76> am0c, 안녕하세요 (HELLO)
<am0c> 안녕하세요 >__<
<JSTae76> archpower, What are you doing now?
<JSTae76> am0c, 안녕하세요ㅎ (HELLO)
<am0c> 'ㅂ'
<am0c> JSTae76: 머하세영
<JSTae76> am0c, 맥프레 광고 음악 청츀ㅋ
<JSTae76> 청취보단 감상ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 푹 빠져드셨..ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 푹 빠져버리셨..
<JSTae76> 넹..빠졌어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> KIDSTREET - Song
<JSTae76> Archpower, I hope meet you often
<JSTae76> 오늘 에이샵가서 애플 제품봤는데..와
<JSTae76> 운동 갓다오겟습니다 (I go exercise)
<JSTae76> 운동 끝ㅎ (Exercise END)
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 인터넷 상태가 안 좋나..
<JSTae76> arch-power, Welcome
<JSTae76> archpower, Welcome
<archpower> thank you
<JSTae76> When I say Korean, I will translate to English in () for you.. I hope this work is good for you
<JSTae76> You can understand What I say?
<archpower> Thank you
<archpower> It will be great.
<JSTae76> Good
<JSTae76> Apple 제품은 정말 퍼포먼스 쥑이더군요.. 얼마나 멋지던지ㅠㅠ (Apple's products are very nice in performence)
<JSTae76> 빨리 사고싶네요ㅠㅠ (I want buy that quickly)
<JSTae76> archpower, Are you have any Apple's products?
<archpower> I dont use apple products
<JSTae76> 네트워크 상태가 불안정하네요 (Network signal is weak)
<JSTae76> archpower, I see
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 누구 계세요?
<JSTae76> 저요 (Me)
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 혹시 갤럭시3쓰고 있는 지요?
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅎ 갑자기 왜요?
<razGon_Xch> 지금 뽐뿌 사이트에서 게릴라성으로 핸폰이 갤스3가 17만원 옵티머스 LTE2가 3만원에 팔리고 있어요
<JSTae76> 우왘ㅋ
<JSTae76> 오늘 갤럭시 S3를 사용은 해봤어요 ㅣㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 3만원짜리 옵티이2를 사렵니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그게 더 쌀듯.ㅎ
<archpower> SHi razGon_UNT1
<archpower> I mean, Hi
<razGon_Xch> archpower, hi^^
<archpower> How are you
<razGon_Xch> oh excuse me!. I'm busy to choice of the brand new handphone....
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 사시게요? (Buy?)
<razGon_Xch> ok I decided to buy new one!
<razGon_Xch> What a cheap smart phone!
<JSTae76> GOOD
<razGon_Xch> they are just 30000 won!
<razGon_Xch> Galaxy S3 is 170000 won!
<JSTae76> 30000 won almost 30$
<JSTae76> 1000 won almost 1$
<razGon_Xch> nono! currency is a little high. so 1$=1200 Kw
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 애플 제품 진짜 직이던데요 (Apple's products are very nice)
<JSTae76> Ah..You're right
<razGon_Xch> but it's expensive...
<JSTae76> ...
<razGon_Xch> no Expensive but reasonable?
<JSTae76> 가성비가 별로라고요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니 비싸다고요.
<razGon_Xch> 하지만, 합리적이라고 말하시는 분들도 있어서...
<razGon_Xch> no-> not
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 요즘 Markers님을 뵙은적이 없네요ㅠ (I can't meet 'Markers' lately)
<JSTae76> 휴강했다지만ㅠㅠ ( Vacation is over, but)
<autowiz03> 옵티이 쓰고 있어요
<JSTae76> ?
<autowiz03> 저건 자동 번역인건가... 음음...
<JSTae76> 저요? (Me?)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 같이 쓰는 거 아니였어요?
<razGon_Xch> 자가 번역같은데.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<JSTae76> archpower님이 외국인이라서 편하게 있으라고 직접 번역하는.. (archpower is foreginer..so I traslate for him)
<JSTae76> Apple MBP VS Apple iMac
<JSTae76> 왠지 힘든 결정이네요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 삼성거 사요. 울트라북.
<JSTae76> 세미나, HackFair 같은 IT 행사에 참가하려면 노트북이 필요한데 솔직히 고등학생되면 그런데 참가할 시간은 있으려니하고.. 그렇다고 지르자니 넘 비싸고ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 노트북이라면 괜찮을듯..ㅋ
<JSTae76> Mac OS X에 반했습니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> iMac은 가성비 진짜 괜찮아요.. MBP에 비하면
<razGon_Xch> 근데 제가 예견하건데 애플은 10여년 내로 짜부러 들겁니다.
<JSTae76> 오늘 에이샵 갔다가 딜라샵갔는데 삼성 노트북은 눈에 들어오지도 않더군요 ..
<JSTae76> archpower, Welcome
<razGon_Xch> archpower, re-hi
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 왜요? (Why)
<JSTae76> 오타오타 (Typing miss)
<JSTae76> web > Xch
<archpower> Hello again.
<razGon_Xch> 1. 촉나라에 제갈공명이 요절함.
<archpower> My connection died.
<JSTae76> Yea.
<JSTae76> 촉나라ㅡ
<JSTae76> ?
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 삼국지를 빗대서 이야기 한겁니다.
<archpower> JSTae76 the word for "typing miss" is "typo"
<JSTae76> 그냥 직접적으로 말해주셨으면ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> archpower, Oh..Really? Thanks
<archpower> sure.
<archpower> So, what car is most common in korea?
<archpower> nissan?
<razGon_Xch> Jobs is powerful leader. Bcuz He died, APPLE will be collapsed.
<archpower> I dont see Apple collapsing soon.
<JSTae76> archpower, What is gaming account?
<archpower> iphone 5 is coming out next week I think
<autowiz03> 24인용 텐트 혼자 한시간 반 걸렸다는 기사가 있네요
<archpower> they should rebounce because of it.
<JSTae76> archpower, Hyundai, KIA, Samsung REANUT Crs
<archpower> Samsung makes cars!?
<razGon_Xch> APPLE's source of power is creative energy. but there is not CORE.
<archpower> razGon_UNT1 lets wait for iphone 5 before we role out their creative energy as insufficient.
<archpower> personally I use android.
<archpower> samasung galaxy 3
<archpower> samsung*
<razGon_Xch> archpower, that's right. but. I'm feeling
<JSTae76> 개발 (터미널에 틀어박힐..), 인터넷 서핑이 저의 주 작업인데 5400 rpm은 느릴까요? (I use terminal for dev and internet surfing is my main work.. 5400 rpm hdd is slow for their work?)
<razGon_Xch> I'll use the Optimus LTE2 in LG mobile
<razGon_Xch> 상관없지 않아요?
<razGon_Xch> 서핑이면.
<razGon_Xch> SSD를 달아요.
<JSTae76> 그런가요..흠
<razGon_Xch> most popular car is made by Hyundai-KIA motors group.
<archpower> I think Apple is greater than Steve Jobs.
<JSTae76> HDD (720GB 5400 RPM) VS DISPLAY (1680*1050, More pixels) 같은 가격 (Same price) 당신의 선택은? (How about your choice?)
<razGon_Xch> KIA was merged to Hyundai motors.
<archpower> I know.
<archpower> Theres a big aftermarket in Korea as well right?
<archpower> people modify their cars with aftermarket products.
<razGon_Xch> yes, but In past Hx. APPLE without Jobs was terrible...
<autowiz03> JSTae76 : 선택은 필요성에 따라서 달라지는거지요
<archpower> No company is dependent on one person.
<razGon_Xch> 나는 디스플레이에 걸겠소.
<JSTae76> archpower, Big aftermarket? Maybe no
<razGon_Xch> yes, but Jobs is great person.
<JSTae76> autowiz03, 흠.. 고민되네요
<JSTae76> I think jobs is not good person.. His cretive idea is very good.
<JSTae76> but his personality ..hmm not good
<JSTae76> JUST MY IDEA :-)
<archpower> I am personally not very impressed with Steve Jobs.
<razGon_Xch> yes. that's right.
<razGon_Xch> I think so.
<autowiz03> 하드가 가 용량이 부족하거나 , 동시 access 속도 가 필요한경우라면 하드
<archpower> He was a marketing person.
<archpower> Not a developer.
<razGon_Xch> yes.
<JSTae76> yes
<JSTae76> autowiz03, 흠.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> WARZ did
<autowiz03> 화면이 좁아서 불편하다 하는경우 모니터 , 다순히 선택이라는건 저로서는 의미 없다고 봄... 필요한게 아니라면 그냥 저금하고 나중에 필요한게 생기면 사면됨
<JSTae76> 돈을 벌만한 방법이 없을까요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 단시간내에 돈을 벌기란..ㅠ역시
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 주식하시면 되지만, 자네에게는 프로그램이나 어플개발을 맞기겠네.
<razGon_Xch> 주식은 고위험 고소득.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 앱은 하나도 모르는..
<razGon_Xch> 어플개발하시게나.
<razGon_Xch> 지금부터 해보삼.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 망해도 지금나이에 굶어죽지 않으니. 공부하세요.
<JSTae76> 넹ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 맘만같으면 돈을 좀 벌어서 맥프로 구매할때 보태고 싶지만ㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> 호텔쪽 서버 관리자가 수입이 좋다는말이있었는데, 큰 호텔이라서 그랬던건가...
<JSTae76> 13인치 쿼드코어기 있다면 아 조으려만..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<archpower> Have you ever seen the movie "Pirates of Silicon Valley" ?
<razGon_Xch> 사양에 대한 욕심은 그만.
<archpower> It tells the story of Apple and Microsoft in the early 70s-90s.
<JSTae76> archpowrr, I know that movie.. but, not see
<razGon_Xch> Oh I saw the movie.
<razGon_Xch> It's impressive historical movie
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ욕심이 많아서 탈입니다
<archpower> Basically, apple and microsoft are thiefs
<archpower> they didnt come up with any technology by themselves, it was all stolen from different companies.
<razGon_Xch> yes^^
<razGon_Xch> Xerox.
<archpower> right.
<archpower> xerox invented the mouse
<archpower> xerox invented the GUI.
<razGon_Xch> and gui
<archpower> all handed to apple.
<autowiz03> 컴퓨터 관련 영화는 정말 많이 봤는데 이영화는 처음보는거군요
<archpower> and then stolen by microsoft.
<razGon_Xch> 보시면 감동받습니다.
<archpower> now apple is suing samsung for stealing their ideas.
<archpower> but apple stole it first.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 컴을 처음으로 알던 때의 말로만 듣던 그사람들의 기록을 볼수 잇죠.
<razGon_Xch> yes,
<JSTae76> 먹을것 탐색 시작 (Starting explorer some for eat)
<JSTae76> I'm in kitchen
<razGon_Xch> 애플은 어떻게 시작했나.
<razGon_Xch> 마이크로 소프트의 시작.
<razGon_Xch> MS was also stolen. DOS^^;
<JSTae76> Hmm..OH! I FIND CHOKOPIE
<archpower> yep
<JSTae76> When I 7years old.. I was install Windows 3.1
<archpower> apple stole touchscreen from sony
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> PSP.g
<JSTae76> ...I want to install Windows95..but he was give Windows 3.1
<JSTae76> That need DOS..
<JSTae76> :-(
<razGon_Xch> I am starting with IQ1000 [MSX1]^^
<JSTae76> archpower, What time is it there?
<razGon_Xch> archpower, Where are U from?
<archpower> 8:20am
<JSTae76> He from California, USA
<archpower> Los Angeles area.
<JSTae76> OH..Here 12:18 AM
<JSTae76> AH......
<razGon_Xch> oh nice place/
<archpower> yeah but here its 8:18am SATURDAY
<archpower> there its probably sunday already.
<JSTae76> We are Sunday..h..haha
<razGon_Xch> I'll go the Battle field in LOL!
<razGon_Xch> 있다가 봐요.
<JSTae76> :-O < THIS? KKK
<razGon_Xch> Excuse.
<JSTae76> Bye~
<archpower> I'm working on a new motor.
<JSTae76> archpower, razGon play game now
<JSTae76> archpower, oh..nicr
<archpower> Take care razGon_UNT1
<JSTae76> e
<JSTae76> BURN IN TENSE IS GOOD..
<autowiz03> 하루에 몇캔이나 마셔요?
<JSTae76> 2캔ㅎㅎㅠ
<JSTae76> 2cans :-(
<JSTae76> 애휴..적당히 마셔야 되는데
<JSTae76> archpower, BURN IN TENSE IS REDBULL's Korea version (Made by Cokacola)
<JSTae76> Korea's Redbull is not good..
<autowiz03> 맛은 코카콜라에서 나온 번인텐스가 뭐랄까 익숙한 맛이랄까...
<JSTae76> some problems in Korea food policy.. many diffrents..
<autowiz03> 지지난주에 evergy V , burn in tense , hot 6  아주 종류별로 다 먹었어요
<JSTae76> 핫식스보단 번인
<JSTae76> 레드불은 캔이 부들부들..ㄹㄹ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 레드불은 맛이 많이 안좋아서
<autowiz03> 다시 먹기 힘들듯
<JSTae76> 괜찮던데요..전ㅎ (Redbull taste goodl
<JSTae76> )
<JSTae76> 심심 (Bored)
<autowiz03> 지금 슈스케4 e4 보고있음둥
<JSTae76> 오호
<JSTae76> 듀얼코어 VS 쿼드코어..
<JSTae76> 13인치에 쿼드코어만 넣어줬다면..
<JSTae76> 쿼드코어 욕심을 버릴까요?
<autowiz03> 욕심낼만한 차이가 있긴 합니다. 듀얼코어랑 쿼드 코어를 보면
<JSTae76> 하긴..ㅠ
<autowiz03> 근데 노트북으로 어떤 작업을 할껀지를 먼저 생각해봐야겠지요
<JSTae76> 고등학교가면 세미나나 핵페어 같은 행사는 꿈도 못 꾸겟죠?
<autowiz03> 저도 가능하면 적당한 가격의 노트북을 쓰는걸 추천합니다.
<autowiz03> 저는 고등학교3학년 때 일본얘랑 팬팔한다고 며칠씩 일본어책만 봤던적도 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 하드한거라곤 안드빌드밖에 없는듯해요..
<autowiz03> 서울 부산으로도 많이 돌아다녔고... 고등학교 시간은 알차게만 보내면 된다고 생각합니다.
<JSTae76> 참가할만하다는말씀이신가요?
<JSTae76> 실례지만 어디 사세요?
<autowiz03> 거창하게 준비해서 세미나 나가는거 말고는 다 될거 같은...
<autowiz03> 대학교까지는 경북에 있었고 지금은 서울 취직했네요
<JSTae76> 오그러시군요..전 울산
<autowiz03> 서울쪽 세미나 가고 싶으신건가요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> 어차피 거의 글로 모여있어서..
<autowiz03> 고 1 ,2 까지는 한달에 한번 정도는 별 문제 없을거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz03> 집안이나 학교 문제가 더 크겠지요.
<JSTae76> 고등학교 3학년때야 뭐..어쩔수없죠
<JSTae76> 근데 iMac이 MBP의 같은 가격에 비해 디스플레이나 스펙이 많이 좋아서 순간 고민했네요..
<JSTae76> 일단은 뭐 천천히 고민해봐야겠습니다
<autowiz03> 열심히하는것도 좋은데 너무 조바심 내면 안된다는걸 30넘어서야 배우게 되더군요...
<JSTae76> 그런가요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아직은 학생이라 하고싶은게 많아요
<JSTae76> 심심
<JSTae76> bye
<Seony> 음... 윈도우8은 바뀐게 많아서 적응하기가 쉽지않겠꾼요...
<archpower> hi
<Seony> Hi
<archpower> Hows it going Seony?
<archpower> HI?
<Seony> Not bad. :)
<Seony> Happy saturday~
<archpower> You're in HI?
<Seony> yes
<archpower> awesome
<archpower> do you speak the language?
<Seony> i came to here, 5 or 6 years ago
<archpower> from korea?
<Seony> yes, sortof.
<archpower> i meant korean, can you speak it?
<Seony> haha, yea. i'm native korean.
<archpower> oh
<archpower> thats bitching
<archpower> been to mainland america?
<Seony> I went to vegas last month ;)
<Seony> it was my first trip in the u.s haha
<archpower> nice
<archpower> vegas is great, im in LA area so i get to visit vegas couple of times a year
<archpower> hawaii is pretty epic
<Seony> it takes 6-7 hours, right?
<archpower> what made you move to HI
<archpower> nah
<archpower> its like 280 mile
<archpower> from downtown LA
<Seony> my aunt has been living in hawaii for 15 years. so i decided to come to hawaii, but she's not helpful actually. lol
<archpower> like 4 hours 30 minutes
<archpower> thats cool, theres a lot of korean people in hawaii isnt there?
<Seony> hawaii is my first experience to live in abroad country, but i love here. so many ASIAN people live here.
<archpower> yeah
<archpower> its like halfway between asia and america, literally.
<archpower> what kind of work do you do over there?
<Seony> i don't why, many haole guys are weird.
<Seony> currently i'm a student.
<Seony> this is my last semester.
<archpower> studying what?
<Seony> major is computer science
<Seony> but, my job in korea was a banker, lol
<Seony> did invetsting money, taxation, deposit, real estate...
<archpower> are you going bank to banking?
<Seony> i'm not sure.
<archpower> is it like a family business?
<Seony> no, totally different.
<archpower> thats cool.
<archpower> I run a hot rod and restoration shop
<Seony> wow, so you're not a programmer?
<archpower> nope, I have a degree in engineering though
<archpower> so I know some programming.
<archpower> but I've been building and customizing cars since I was a little baby so thats what I do best.
<Seony> wow, i see. this channel is related computer, linux, and programming. so all people in here are very insterested in computer stuff.
<archpower> That makes sense.
<Seony> sorry, i gotta have a lunch now.
<Seony> see you later.
<archpower> Alright, catch you later.
<Seony> and, it's 7 am in korea. i don't think guys here woke up. :)
<archpower> probably workigg.
<archpower> working
<Seony> haha, yea, probably, on sunday.
<Seony> anyway, see you later.
<archpower> i thought they work on sundays in korea, later
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-09
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^ (Hello^^)
<archpower> Hello
<archpower> Hows it going JSTae76?
<JSTae76> Hello
<JSTae76> Nothing special
<JSTae76> are you?
<archpower> Resting a bit now
<JSTae76> I see
<archpower> Are custom vehicles street legal in korea?
<JSTae76> custom vehicles mean tuning cars?
<archpower> yeah
<JSTae76> Korea cars can't tuning
<archpower> and customizing their appearance
<JSTae76> Can not..
<archpower> usually when american buy their cars they later put their own improvements on them
<archpower> we like that.
<JSTae76> Very difficult in Korea
<JSTae76> very difficult to improve in Korea
<JSTae76> Do you tuning for your car?
<archpower> Sure, its a part of american culture.
<archpower> I own a hot rod shop, thats what I do for a living.
<JSTae76> Oh..Surprising
<JSTae76> .clear
<JSTae76> 피곤합니다ㅠ (Sleepy)
<Seony> archpower, the state law regarding air pollution from cars is very strict, isn't it?
<Seony> one of my friends told me that the price of pre-owned car is pretty cheaper due to the state law.
<JSTae76> Seony, Seony님 블로그 발견! (I found your blog!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 드디어
<JSTae76> 넹ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 문든 Seony님은 블로그 안하시려나 하고 jswlinux라 검색하니ㅎㅎ (I search jswlinux because I wonder if you have any blog)
<JSTae76> 네이버랑 티스토리 두개 있더군요 (You have naver blog and tistory blog)
<Seony> 네이버는 잘 안해요. 리눅스랑 맥에서 너무 느려서..
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그래요? (Really?)
<JSTae76> Seony님은 맥빠였습니다ㅋㅋ (He love Mac?)
<JSTae76> 아이팟에서 시작했다는거 공감합니다ㅋㅋ (I think start of iPod too)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 제 영어 번역이 올바른가요? (My translate is right?l
<Seony> 정확하진 않지만, 대충 무슨 의미인지는 알아먹을 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ...그렇군요
<JSTae76> 좀 더 공부를 해야겠어요 (I study English more)
<Seony> 뭐 제 영어도 마찬가지이긴 하지만, 그나마 제가 조금 다른 건 좀더 미국사람이 알아먹는 영어를 한다는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전에 Seony님의 이야기를 듣고 그 때부터 부쩍 미국에 가고싶더군요..진짜 하루종일 공부+맥+미국...
<Seony> 하루종일 공부하는 건 과장된거구요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 아뇨..생각한다고요ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뉴욕 같은 경쟁이 심한 대도시 가면 아마 하루종일 해도 모자랄 수 있겠지만, 여기서는 안그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 어디시더라..Facebook에서 봤는데
<Seony> 미국에 와서 알바해도 유학이 가능하다는 걸 알았다면, 아마 20살때 미국 왔엇을 거에요.
<Seony> 제가 유일하게 후회하는 게 그 부분..
<JSTae76> 오..그래요? 전 살고싶던데
<Seony> 요즘은 좀 힘들긴 하지만, 그래도 먹고사는 생활비는 알바로 충당이 가능해요.
<JSTae76> 오..
<Seony> 문제는 학비인데, 일단 2년제 CC학비는 한국학비랑 별 다를게 없어요.
<Seony> 오히려 미국 CC학비가 더 싸죠
<JSTae76> 전 대학생활하다가 유학을 가봤다가 고민해보고 가든지말든지 하려규요
<Seony> 그땐 군대가야죠
<JSTae76> 아..맞네요
<JSTae76> 어제 아치파워님에게 이 아얄씨 룰을 알려드렸습니다
<JSTae76> 영어로 해석한다고 조금은 힘들었네요ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 외국인한테는 별로 해당이 안되는게, 영어는 그런 식의 채팅이 불가능하거든요..
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<JSTae76> 반말이나 그런건 버렸고
<JSTae76> 아니
<JSTae76> 안말햇고ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 인스턴스적 채팅이나 욕설 등등 간단한건만 설명해드렸습니다
<JSTae76> 데스크탑으로..잠시만요
<JSTae76> 데스크탑으로 재접속 (Reconnect on Desktop)
<JSTae76> Seony, 어제 A#Shop에서 rMBP를 보았는데 사파리 풀 줌인에서 일반 MBP랑은 많은 차이가 나더군요.. 역시 레티나 (Yesterday I was see rMBP.. much diffrent Than MBP (Safari FULL ZOOM IN))
<JSTae76> Seony, MBA의 디자인은 진짜 멋지고요 (MBA's design is very cool)
<Seony> 아이폰3보다가 아이폰4 보는 느낌이죠..
<Seony> 근데 무선랜 밖에 없어서 저는 좀... 저는 집에 기가비트랜 구축해놨거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 맞아요 (That's right)
<JSTae76> Seony, MBA에 유선랜 포트가 없어서 그러세요?
<Seony> 네. 그것도 그렇고, ODD 떼어내고 하드를 하나 더 달수도 없고...
<Seony> 저한테는 목적에 안맞아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요 (I See)
<Seony> 레티나 MBP도 유선랜포트 없어요
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<JSTae76> ODD도 없고요
<Seony> 저는 지금 제 mbp에 하드 떼어내서 ssd 달고, odd 떼어내서 hdd 달았거든요..
<JSTae76> 20만원만 더 내면 쿼드코어를 겟할수있는데..ㅠㅠ (+15인치 디스플레이)
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ ( :-X)
<Seony> 참고로 13인치 MBP는 진정한 "프로"가 아니에요.
<Seony> 13인치는 그냥 맥북...
<JSTae76> Seony, 엉엉ㅠ (:-()
<Seony> 그 차이를 결정짓는 중요한 이유가, 13인치에는 그래픽 카드가 없거든요.
<Seony> 키노트에 이펙트 넣는데, 그래픽이 딸려서 효과를 쓸 수 없다는 메시지를 봐야 그때 실감을 하게되죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 아진짜요ㄷ?
<JSTae76> 솔직히 iMac이랑 엄청 고민은 하고있거든요.. (맨날 고민이여)
<Seony> 꼭 들고다녀야할 이유가 있다면 무조건 맥북계열로... 꼭 굳이 들고다닐 필요까진 앖다면 무조건 iMac
<Seony> 전부 다 가져본 사람의 경험으로써... ㅋㅋ, 저한테 가장 좋았던 옵션은,
<Seony> 성능좋은 맥북프로 + 사이즈 큰 외부 모니터
<Seony> 맥프로는 아무리봐도 돈이 많이 들어가구요... 일단 전기세부터가 장난 아니고..
<JSTae76> 전 듀얼 모니터를 사용하고있어서.. 모니터는 상관이 없는데ㅋㅋ (26인치와 20인치)
<Seony> 암튼 저한테 가장 좋다고 생각되는 옵션은 성능좋은 맥북프로+모니터에요
<Seony> 일단 외부에서 미팅할 때 들고나갈 수 있으니..
<Seony> 근데 아직 학생이니까, 맥북까지는 필요없을 것 같구요..
<Seony> 아이맥 사는 게 나아보이네요
<Seony> 아이맥으로 사서 써봐요. 쓰다보면, 다음번 컴퓨터는 뭘 사야할지 답이 나올 거에요
<JSTae76> 그런가요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 근처에 대학교에 다니는 형이라도 있었으면..
<JSTae76> 방금 캠퍼스 옵션으로 봤는데 엄청 저렴해지네요
<Seony> 중학교 다녀도 캠퍼스 옵션 될텐데요
<Seony> 한국은 안되나..
<JSTae76> 안되던데요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 2.3GHz 쿼드 코어 Intel Core i7(최대 3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB 750GB Serial ATA Drive @ 7200rpm 8배속 SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) MacBook Pro 15인치 광택 와이드스크린 모니터 (￦2,634,548)
<JSTae76> 캠퍼스 옵션
<Seony> 까다롭나보네요. 여기서는 그냥 애플 스토어 가서 학생증면 보여주면 무조건 ok인데..
<JSTae76> 우와
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 에휴ㅠ
<JSTae76> 그나저나 Mac OS X 진짜 좋더군요.. 어제 A#Shop에서 봤는데.. 우와; 들고가고싶던ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple Magic Mouse VS Apple Trackpad.. 어떤걸 선택하실래요?
<Seony> 둘다 써봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북계열을 사면 이미 트랙패드가 있으니 필요없겠지만, 아이맥을 쓴다고 치자면..
<Seony> 트랙패드 + 손 편한 마우스.
<Seony> 트랙패드가 있으면 컴퓨터 사용환경이 완전 달라지거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 어떻게요?
<Seony> 그건 트랙패드의 기능을 참고하세요
<Seony> 하나하나 일일히 나열하기엔 지금 좀 바빠요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아그러시군요.. 바쁘신데 죄송합니다ㅎㅎ (손으로 쓸고 그러는 기능같은데..흠)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> archpower, What are you doing now?
<Seony> JSTae76: ㅎㅎ 심심한가보네요
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ정곡을 찌르셨습니다
<JSTae76> 서버 관리는 다음 주부터 하려구요..ㅠ
<Seony> JSTae76: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EA%B5%AC%EB%A7%A4%EB%B3%B4%EC%9C%A0-%EC%A4%91%EC%9D%B8-%EC%A0%95%ED%92%88-SW ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 갑자기 왜요ㅎㅎ? Seony님 블로그의 대부분 글은 다 봤다고해도 과언이 아닐텐데말입니다
<Seony> 벌써 다 봤어요?
<Seony> 방금 그 글 업데이트 했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, Windows 8 부분요?
<Seony> 그거랑 Speedy, Parallels 8
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Speedy는 뭐하는 녀석이에요?
<Seony> 음... 설명하기 좀 애매한 프로그램인데요...
<Seony> 자주 가는 폴더, 자주 가는 웹사이트, 자주 여는 파일, 클립보드 등등을 하나의 프로그램에서 빨리 액세스 할 수 있게 해준다는 건데,
<Seony> 저는 그게 더 귀찮아서....
<JSTae76> Seony, 어제 Parallels 덕분에 점심을 무료로 먹었다죠ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seoyn, 램디스크같은 프로그램인가..
<Seony> Parallels요?
<JSTae76> Typo : Seoyn >> Seony (I know a work 'Typo' by archpower) (Thanks to archpower)
<JSTae76> Seony, 넹ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 페러렐즈
<Seony> 패러럴즈는 가상화 프로그램인데요
<JSTae76> Seony, 네그러니깐요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 패러럴즈는 vmware 코드 넣으면 싸게 살 수 있기 때문에...
<JSTae76> Seony, 어제 A#Shop에서 구경하다가 외국인한테 뭐 도와주고나서 계속 Mac 구경하고있는데
<JSTae76> 30대 후반으로 보이시는 남자가 들어오셔서 페러렐즈에서 Windows 7이 갑자기 작동이 안된다면서..
<JSTae76> 그러니깐 담당자가 그 부분은 어떻게 해드릴수 없다고하니깐
<JSTae76> 막.. 회사 중요자료가 어쩌고저쩌고 하길래; 궁금해서 옆에서 보니 그냥 부팅이 안되더군요
<JSTae76> 그래서 친구들과 함께 용기를 얻어서 Windows 7 Recovery (기본 복구기능)으로 시스템 복원하니 잘 되더군요
<JSTae76> 그래서 맥런치 득ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇군요
<JSTae76> 네
<JSTae76> 덕분에 제품을 좀 더 만져봤었죠..ㅎ
<JSTae76> 근데 A$Shop에 생각보다 외국인이 자주 왕래하더군요
<Seony> 구매하러? 아니면 질문하러?
<JSTae76> Seony, 구매요ㅎㅎ 외국인들은 오시면 몇분만에 구매하시더군요ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 언어 때문에 그렇겠죠. 서양애들이 물건 하나 사는데 들이는 시간이 어마어마하거든요..
<JSTae76> 첨에 오시고 저희한테 물어보신분은 아이폰을 구매하려고 오신것 같던데 왠지는 몰라도 울산에서 아이폰을 판매하는 정식 대리점은 어딨냐고 묻길래 옆에 있던 맥프레로 검색해서 알려드리니깐 감사합니다라고 하시고는 가시더군요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그런가요?
<Seony> 이것저것 몰라서 묻는건지 알고도 묻는건지 별 쓸데없는 것부터 시작해서 엄청나게 물어보거든요..
<Seony> 결정적인 예를 들자면... 머리 깎는데 보통 한시간은 걸려야되요.
<Seony> 한국처럼 10분이나 20분 내에 후딱 깎아버리면, 성의가 없다는 의미로 받아들일 수도 있꼬 해서.
<Seony> 예전에 로즈분투 사건 이후로는 마루넷이 별 활약이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 헠
<Seony> 전 마트에 장보러 고고씽~
<Seony> 오늘의 저녁메뉴는 스파게티 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 우와..ㅋㅋ 부럽습니다
<JSTae76> 모바일로 사라지겠습니다
<JSTae76> I LOVE THIS MUS
<JSTae76> I LOVE THIS MUSIC
<JSTae76> KIDSTREET - SONG
<Seony> 밤에는 춥고 낮에는 덥고..
<JSTae76> ..마트갔다오셧어요?
<Seony> 네. 가보니까 폭풍 세일하길래 폭풍 구매 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 부럽부럽
<Seony> 하겐다즈 아이스크림통이 $3 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 5개 사갖구와서 냉동실 박아놨어요.
<JSTae76> 그게 뭐에요?
<Seony> 하겐다즈 라고 하는 유명한 아이스크림이 있어요
<Seony> 한국에도 파니까 부모님한테 사달라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 어디서 파는지 부터 알아봐야겠어요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 여기는 비가 오고있습니다ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 쉽게 살 수 있을텐데...
<JSTae76> 이름조차 생소한데요ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 군것질에 관심없죠?
<JSTae76> 네ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하겐다즈 아이스크림은 한국에서 수입해서 판지 벌써 10년도 훨씬 넘었어요
<JSTae76> 아그래요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> 연얘인에도 관심없고ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비싸서 잘 못사먹는게 문제지만..
<JSTae76> 아..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 베스킨라빈스 들어오면서 급이 밀리긴 하지만, 그래도 맛있는 아이스크림 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오호
<Seony> 제가 단걸 좀 많이 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아그러시구나ㅎㄹ
<JSTae76> 저희학교에서는 단거 자꾸 먹으면 담배피냐고 물어요ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 학생 때 다들 그러니까 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 혹시 Seony님도ㅋ!!
<JSTae76> 어라
<JSTae76> 왜 느낌표가 쳐졌지ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ?입니다
<Seony> 고등학교 2학년때 담배를 배우긴 했는데, 실질적으로 피우기 시작한 건 20살 때부터였어요.
<Seony> 끊은건 25살 때
<JSTae76> :/
<JSTae76> 오
<archpower> hi again
<JSTae76> 다행입니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi!
<JSTae76> :-)
<archpower> Hows it going ?
<JSTae76> Nothing special.. and you?
<archpower> I'm doing pretty well, just re-setting up my backup drive (I had a harddrive crash in my RAID array, rebuilding it with btrfs, but right now making a copy of all my unique data, eg photos and videos)
<JSTae76> OH..
<JSTae76> 조만간 IDC를 방문해야할듯합니다ㅠ (I should visit IDC.. near future)
<JSTae76> Sleepy..
<JSTae76> Seony, Seony님이 사용하시는 맥북프로 디스플레이 업그레이드 하신 모델이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<JSTae76> Seony, 구매하실때 디스플레이 옵션이 있었던 모델이신가요?
<Seony> 네. 근데 일부러 안했어요
<Seony> 배터리 문제도 있고, 그렇게 글씨가 작아지면 눈도 피로할 거 같고...
<JSTae76> Seony, 무반사 옵션때문에 그러는데 사용하시다가 눈이 아프시지는 않으시던가요?
<Seony> 눈이 아프다기보단, 밖에서는 사용할 생각을 아예 하면 안되구요..
<Seony> 실내에서는 좋아요. 일단 밝기가 훨씬 다르거든요..
<Seony> 게다가 일단 보기에도 글로시가 훨씬 뽀대나기 때문에.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 외부에 들고는가도 들고가봐야 실내니 디스플레이를 선택할빠엔 하드디스크 추가 옵션을 선택해야겠네요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 언제 사는데요?
<JSTae76> 뭐.. 평소엔 집에서 사용하고 (1680*1050) 모니터가 있어서ㅎ
<JSTae76> 사게된다면 10월 중순일듯합니다
<Seony> 아직 한달이나 남았네요. 뭐 벌써부터 고민을..
<JSTae76> 제가 조바심을 잘 내서..하ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 에이샵가면 있는 모든 제품들은 기본 옵션들이죠?
<Seony> 에이샵을 가본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠어요
<JSTae76> 그러시군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 세부스펙을 봐야한건데ㅎ
<JSTae76> 5400 RPM이랑 7200 RPM.. 은근히 신경 쓰이네요
<Seony> 어차피 에이샵이라는데가 애플 정식스토어는 아니잖아요. 당연히 기본옵션이겠죠.
<JSTae76> 역시..그렇군요
<JSTae76> 이백칠십..음
<JSTae76> 그때가서 고민해야겠어요~
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쩌면 아이맥이 조만간 신형이 나올지도 몰라요. 그러니 한 3주 후부터 고민 시작해요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안그래도 iMac 라인업을 기대하면서도 걱정ㅎ
<JSTae76> 나올때가됬는데말입니다
<Seony> 집에 맥이 두대나 있어도 결국 쓰는 건 맥북프로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥은 이상하게 다른 OS랑 달라서, 쓰는거 하나만 쓰게 되거든요.
<JSTae76> 무슨 뜻이에요?
<Seony> 뭐랄까... OS랑 유저랑 착 달라붙는 성격이 있어서, 이것저것 쓰기 힘들어요.
<Seony> 윈도우나 리눅스는 컴 여러대에서 이것도 써보고 저것도 써보고 하는데,
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ 집에맥...을 못 봤네요
<JSTae76> 맞아요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥의 경우는, 자신이 쓰는 맥 하나에 모든 환경을 조절하고 세팅하면서 iLife 패키지에 iCloud 연동시켜서 쓰다보니 여러대 쓰기가 어려워요
<Seony> 그러다보니, 실질적으로 맥 쓰면서 포맷을 하는 경우는 맥OSX 새로운 버전 나왔을 때나 포맷하지, 그 외에는 거의 안하게 되죠.
<Seony> 포맷하고 다시 세팅하는 것도 2-3시간은 암것두 아니고... 암튼 좀 그래요. 유저랑 많이 달라붙어요
<JSTae76> 오호!
<Seony> 이게 단점이 된다면, 하나의 컴퓨터에 여러 명이 같이 쓰기는 좀 어렵죠..
<JSTae76> 아...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 24인용 텐트 혼자 치기 성공했네요
<Seony> 헐... 그거 되냐마냐 하던데 결국.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 근데, 국군방송에서 찍어갔어요
<yemharc> 아마 현역들은 조만간 헬게이트 열릴듯.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기에 주한미군 쪽에는 "한국군에서 주최하는 "전역한 군인이 시연하는 혼자 24인용 텐트치기" 데몬스트레이션"으로 인식해서 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> ST2 플러긴 하나를 발견했는데, 이게 러시아어로 설명이 적혀있네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 이미지 base64 인코더가 필요한데..
<Seony> 그냥 앱스토어에서 하나 사야겠네요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<Seony> Coda2용으론 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 코다 자체가 좀 비싸요
<Seony> 저도 사서 두어번 쓰고는 잘 안써요... ST2가 갑이라 ㅋ
<Seony> 음.. .그래도 비싼돈 주고 샀으니, 웹개발할 때는 코다 좀 써봐야겠네요...
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 날씨앱 같은 거 쓰세요?
<Seony> 혹시 쓰시면 이거... 75% 세일 중입니다. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weather-hd/id411543336?mt=12
<JSTae76> Yea
<yemharc> 이긍
<yemharc> Seony: 날씨앱은 따로 사용 안합니다
<yemharc> 그건 아이폰의 영역이라 생각하고 있어서요 (......)
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 저는 아이폰은 딱 전화기 / 메신저 용도로만 써서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 전화는 그냥 기본으로 깔고
<yemharc> 폰은 이동하면서 "보는"용도, 패드는 "뒹굴거리면서 보는" 용도, 맥은 입출력 모두 포함한 작업용이군요
<Seony> 아까 그 날씨앱, 화면이 죽이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 단순히 날씨만 표시해주는게 아니라, 달, 구름, 레이더, 습도, 풍속 등등까지 보여주네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 안녀하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 방금전에 노트북에서 크런치뱅 라이브 작동하니 괜찮았는데. 한글설정한건 라이브에서 다 날아가네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 흠.. 그냥 퍼피리눅스로 해볼까?
<yemharc> 라이브는 원래 임시니까요
<razGon_Xch> 오옷... yemharc 님까지..?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭?;;
<razGon_Xch> 원래 주일에는 뵙기 힘드신거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 아하
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 많이 계시네요.
<yemharc> 그 동안 주말에는 퍼져있느라 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> usb설치해서 쓸수 있는 배포버전이 퍼피말고 뭐가 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 웹방식으로 대부분 노트북이 처리가 되서 리눅스로 사용해 볼까 조심스레 고민중입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 사양은 넷북이고요. LG X130
<yemharc> Seony: 이 앱 바탕화면 배경도 바뀌는건가요?
<yemharc> usb설치야 어디든 가능합니다만...
<Seony> 앱화면이 정지영상이 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> RAM 1G. atom N270 1.6G
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://www.slax.org
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 개인적으로는 크런키뱅이 괜찮은데. 이녀석은 사용하니 안되더군요.
<yemharc> JSTae76: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 흐음
<razGon_Xch> slax좋기는 한데. 새버전이 나왔을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 전에 이걸루 썻었죠. 이전버전에서의 문제는 NTFS에서 한글파일의 표기등이 문제가 있어서요. 그거 해결해도 몇가지 단점이 있었습니다. 직관적이여서 좋아했던 버전입니다.
<yemharc> release Slax 7 before the end of December 2012.
<yemharc> 근데 굳이 가릴 필요가 있을까 싶긴 하네요
<razGon_Xch> 오~~~ 개인적인 일이 있어서 업데이트 진행 못시킨다고 했는데. 드디어 만드는 군요!
<yemharc> 어차피 배포판 뭘 사용하든 가볍게 가지고 다니려면 이것저것 손봐야 하는건 어쩔 수 없으니까요
<razGon_Xch> 이거 만든 사람이 헝가리인가 체코 사람인데요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 지금 넷북의 대부분의 일은 웹서핑에 구글드라이브를 이용한 웹기반의 간단한 오피스입니다.
<yemharc> 그렇다면 생각을 전환해서 크롬도 있죠
<Seony> 오늘 윈도우8 정식버전 깔아봤는데, 시작버튼이 완전 달라졌네요
<razGon_Xch> 크롬OS요?
<razGon_Xch> 제 기본 웹브라우저가 크롬입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오... 윈8이 나왔군요!
<JSTae76> yemharc razGon_Xch 네네반가워요ㅎ
<yemharc> 크롬OS죠
<yemharc> 크롬OS라고 해서 딱히 별다를건 없긴 하지만요
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 근데 usb에 설치 가능한지요?
<Seony> 맥 쓰시는 의사쌤이 한 분 더 계시네요 ㅎㅎ http://jinmedi.tistory.com/m/post/view/id/237
<Seony> 역시 의사쌤이라 DevonThink! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엇, 프린팅 예쁘다 +_+
<razGon_Xch> 제가 가입한 학회에 사이트 관리하시는 분이 맥빠세요.
<razGon_Xch> 진료 프로그램도 윈도가상으로 작동시켜서 사용하십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그분 나이가 50대.
<Seony> 전우현 이라고 아주 유명한 의사쌤이 한 분 계시는데, 맥유저들 사이에서 "네임드" 유저에요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘부터 미루었던 파이썬 공부를 다시 시작해야겟어요ㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬... 재밌죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬 할 때, 크루스칼이랑 프림 알고리즘 구현했던 기억이 아직도...
<yemharc> 음..... 데본씽크 고민되네......
<Seony> 왜요?
<yemharc> 지를까 말까 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문서 많아요?
<yemharc> 근데 기능만 보면 에버노트랑 크게 틀릴게 없고, 문서 수량도 문제죠
<yemharc> 제 경우 문서 대부분은 웹에 있는것들이니까요
<bluedusk> Seony, 저 뉴 아잉패드 사서 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 아 근데 문서가 많고적고를 떠나서 에버노트 쓰는데 용량이 부족하다면 무조건 데본 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bluedusk: 오오 드디어 발 담그셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 안그래도 에버노트 용량이 슬슬 부족해지고 있거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 요새 고민중입니다
<Seony> 어찌보면, 미리 옮겨타세요.
<razGon_Xch> http://vaslor.net/tech/puppy_linux 퍼피리눅스에 대한 내용이 나오고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 핸폰도 노예계약 기간 다 지나서 아잉폰 5 기둘리고 있어요
<Seony> 나중에 옮겨탈려면 고민되실 거에요..
<bluedusk> Seony, 아마 데탑으로 맥은 못사고 해킨을 깔아볼까 고민중이라는..ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 여튼 이번달 안에는 결정 하려구요
<razGon_Xch> bluedusk, 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요
<Seony> bluedusk: 요즘은 해킨까는게 어렵지 않다고 하더라구요...
<bluedusk> Seony, 네
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 뽐뿌에서 갤럭시S3가 할부원금 17만원. 옵티머스LTE2가 3만원입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이번주 행사기간인거 같아요. 근데 갤스3는 갈수록 버스폰이 되네요..
<yemharc> 엉 그렇게 비싸요?
<razGon_Xch> 할부원금요.
<yemharc> 네 그러니까요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 단 3개월간 7.5만원 요금쓰면 그뒤로 공기계만들어도 됩니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_Xch> 즉 번호이동과 해지 둘다 가능합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 한마디로 17만원에 3개월요금 하면 갤스3를 사는 거죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 대충 40만원 정도 되는거네요
<bluedusk> razGon_Xch,  음 땡기는데요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 저는 옵티머스lte2를 샀습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 통화비는 나가고. 전화기는 옵티2도 뭐 준수하거든요.
<yemharc> 겔럭시는 요즘 짜증의 원인인지라.......
<razGon_Xch> 저도 지금 산이유가. 1. 옵티머스큐가 수명이 거의 다되었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 2
<yemharc> HDMI 미러링 막아놓고, 케이블 배열 바꿔놓고........
<Seony> 맥용 ERD 프로그램이 하나 필요한데, 정말 찾기 힘드네요..
<bluedusk> razGon_Xch, 근데 다 번호이동이네요..ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 2. 옵티2가 싸고, 다음 쿼티나올때까지 임시로 쓰기 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 찾아보시면 신규도 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 기변하셔야 하나요?
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.sqlpower.ca/page/architect 이건 보셨어요?
<bluedusk> 3개월쓸꺼면 신규 하나 해서 3개월쓰고 해지 해서
<bluedusk> ~_~
<Seony> yemharc: 실은 간단한 무료 앱을 찾는 중이거든요..
<yemharc> 그럼 요건요? http://www.malcolmhardie.com/sqleditor/
<Seony> 안그래도 보긴 했는데, $79...
<razGon_Xch> bluedusk, 그런방법이 있군요. 실은 3개월만 쓴다는게 아니라 쿼티스맛폰 나오면 그것으로 바꾸려구요.
<Seony> 학생할인이 있네요 $55
<razGon_Xch> 쿼티가 좋더군요. 금방 버스폰으로 되서 싸게 구입할수 잇습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html 요게 완전 프리이긴 합니다만
<Seony> 오... 감사합니다.
<Seony> 이 정도면 충분할 거 같아요. 그냥 웹사이트 제작용으로 쓸거라서요..
<yemharc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4927511/free-or-inexpensive-simple-table-class-visualization-software-for-osx-er-di
<yemharc> 요기 스택오버플로에 미약하지만 사용기가 있네요
<Seony> 스택오버플로우가 사실 진짜 도움이 많이 되는 곳이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘은 좀 규모가 잡다하게 늘어난듯한 느낌도 나긴 해요
<yemharc> 근데 스택오버플로가 설립취지가 스택오버플로와는 전혀 상관이 없다는것도 참........ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 이름을 IT스럽게 지은거죠
<Seony> 그러고보니 Dia라고 하는 오픈소스 UML, ERD툴도 있었네요
<JSTae76> 되게피곤하네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 다들 뭐하고게세요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 퍼피리눅스 시행중.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오..퍼피리눅스
<yemharc> Seony: 혹시 붓캠으로 나뉜 파티션을 다시 합칠수도 있나요?
<Seony> 네. 붓캠 어시스턴스 가시면 바로 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 붓캠을 날려버리고 다시 통합해주는건가요?
<yemharc> 윈도를 설치는 해놨는데 영 쓸데가 없어서........
<Seony> 네. 마치 윈도우에서 파티션 나눴다가 다시 합치는 것 같은 효과랑 똑같아요.
<yemharc> 시스템 파티션이랑 붙이는데도 되는거군요
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 네. 걍 알아서 되더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> HMD나 살까 (.....)
<sungyo> hi all...!!
<sungyo> 좋은 주말들 보내시나요? Seony님도 보이시네요.^^
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 건강하시죠...??ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> yemharc님도 계셨군요.^^ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> HMD장비 요즘 얼마나 할까요
<Seony> 혹시 Head Mounted Display에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 모니터 큰거 등등을 고려해봤는데
<Seony> 요즘은 그거 사면 어디다 쓸 수 있어요?
<yemharc> 갑자기 관심이 가서요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그냥 머리에 쓰는 모니터 레벨이에요 아직은
<yemharc> 종류에 따라서 3D영화 재생도 가능하고
<Seony> 그렇군요. 일단은 아마존 검색해보니까 $200 아래로 많네요
<yemharc> 요건 모니터보다 가성비가 심해서
<yemharc> 후회 안하려면 돈좀 들어야합니다
<sungyo> 아, 이런거군요.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 소니에서 나온거 보니까 가격이 $800 장난 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 밥좀 먹고 오겠습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 잠좀자다왔네요ㅎㅎ(의도치않게)
<yemharc> Seony: 음. 무비스트에 3D영화 재생기능이 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 없어요
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76> 아무래도 애플빠가 된듯한 기분입니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 CPPFLAG_CURL_STATICLIB 에러 해결방법 아세요?
<yemharc> 뭐 하시다가 발생한건가요
<Seony> 라이브러리 컴파일하는데 configure에서요.
<yemharc> 음.....그럼 libcurl일텐데
<Seony> curl 관련 dev 패키지를 설치해줬는데도 그러네요
<yemharc> http://curl.haxx.se/mail/tracker-2010-06/0013.html 이거같긴 한데
<yemharc> 한번 확인해보세요
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 스태틱 컴파일 에러네요
<DarkCircle> 스태틱으로 컴파일해야 할 이유라도?
<Seony> 그냥 패키지 압축 풀어서 ./configure 한거에요.
<DarkCircle> ./configure --help 명령으로 기본 컴파일 값이 어떻게 되는지 보긴 해야겠군요 'ㅅ';
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 음. 마땅한 3D플레이어가 없네.
<DarkCircle> 요새 종종 커미터가 실수하는게 configure 설정 디폴트값을 이상하게 올려놔서 컴파일이 안되는 경우가 종종 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 어 근데, 이거 막상 틀어도 안경도 없네 (.....)
<Seony> 음... 옵션이 엄청나게 많네요... 모르면 못건드리겠군요
<DarkCircle> 워닝을 에러로 돌려놔서 컴파일을 끊어버린다든가 ..
<DarkCircle> 좀 오랜시간 잡고 보셔야 할거예요
<DarkCircle> static lib 컴파일이 원래 안되는놈인데 디폴트로 걸어놔버렸다면 그걸 꺼버려야 할듯 .
<Seony> 소스코드가 어쩌면 리눅스용이 아닐지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 컴파일 디폴트값 체크해보세요
<DarkCircle> 보통 posix-common으로 나올텐데
<Seony> 네. 연구 좀 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 가상머신 띄워서 해야겠어요. 괜히 잘쓰고있는 파일서버 건드리면 안되니 ㅎㅎ
<GOMTang_DEV> Seony, make clean
<GOMTang_DEV> Seony, 한번 해보세요 :-)
<Seony> 이건 그런 문제가 아닌..
<GOMTang_DEV> Seony, 전 가끔 저 명령어로 해결해서리..ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시  Tex  쓰시는분 계신가요?
<Seony> 가끔 씁니다.
<sungyo> Tex가 어떤 장점이 있는건지 혹시 일러주실수 있나요? 글로만 들어서는 잘 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 텍을 쓰는 첫번째 이유라면, 수학기호의 표현 때문이 맞을 거구요..
<Seony> 두 번째 이유라면, 책을 내기 위해서.
<Seony> 세번째 이유라면, 인쇄되는 활자의 퀄러티가 뛰어나서... 정도가 되겠네요
<sungyo> 책을 내는데 어떤 장점이 있는거죠?
<Seony> 음... 뭐 예를 들자면, 여백/마진/칸 사이 등등을 프로그래밍하듯 맨 상단에 미리 정의해놓고 시작하구요,
<Seony> 저도 조판 쪽은 잘 몰라서 정확히 설명할 순 없지만, 책을 낼 때는 MS-Word 문서로는 조판 자체가 안된대요.
<Seony> 조판용 소프트웨어가 따로 있듯, 텍의 용도는 조판용이라는 점이죠..
<sungyo> 조판. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 텍의 장점은 검색을 통해서...
<Seony> 프린트 해보면 확실히 다르긴 합니다.
<sungyo> 저는 수학표기하는것 밖에 보질 못했거든요.
<Seony> 딱 봐도, 이건 워드로 작성한 문서가 아니라는 확신이 들 정도로 좋아요
<sungyo> 그래서 다른분들은 대학교 생활하면서 문서를 다 택으로 기록하는 분들도 있다고만 들어서요.
<Seony> Introduction to Algorighm이라는 아주아주아주아주 유명한 책이 있는데, 이게 레이텍으로 작성된 책이에요.
<Seony> 무려 천페이지가 넘습니다.
<sungyo> 그거 보면 알고리즘 짤수있는건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아마존에서 57달러네요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 새로운 알고리즘을 짜는 건, 현대에서는 좀 어렵다고 하죠? 어지간한게 다 나와서...
<Seony> 아주 어려운 책이에요.
<Seony> 저희 교수님 왈, "이 책은 조냉 어려운 책이다. 그러니, 보다가 어려우면 걍 건너뛰어라" 라고 할 정도로..
<Seony> PDF로는 쉽게 구할 수 있어요.
<sungyo> 갑자기 주제가 넘어가는데, 혹시 알고리즘을 배우면 어떤걸 해볼수 있는거죠?
<Seony> 시중에 워낙 많이 돌아댕겨서...
<Seony> 알고리즘을 배우고나면, 프로그래밍할 때 도움이 되죠...
<Seony> 좀 더 효율적으로 프로그래밍을 할 수 있달까...
<Seony> 뭐, 그런걸 누가 다 머리 속에 넣고 프로그래밍 하냐고 혹자가 저한테 그랬는데...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 예.
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 어느정도 기본적인 알고리즘은 알고있어야한다는 게 제 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니 소스코드가 개판이지..
<sungyo> 전 왜 저런걸 보면 꼭 한번 접해보고 싶은걸ㄲ아ㅛ??ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 걸까요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 알고리즘을 배우다보면, 이게 컴퓨터보다는 수학 같다는 생각이 들 거에요.
<Seony> 알고리즘이라는 게 믿을 수 없는 사실이, 무려 백년 전부터 개발됐다는 점...
<sungyo> 어디서 활용된거죠? 건축인가요?
<Seony> 예를 들면 가우스 같은 유명한 과학자들이 수학 연구하면서 나온 것들이죠..
<sungyo> 요즘 제가 코딩을 해보면서 느끼는게요, 코딩을 대하는게 꼭 '유기체'를 대하는것 같다는 느낌을 받거든요?
<Seony> 음... 일단 가장 접하기 쉬운 알고리즘을 소개해드린다면, 정렬 알고리즘이 있는데요..
<Seony> 인터넷에서 퀵정렬에 대해서 알아보세요...
<Seony> 우리가 컴퓨터를 쓸 때 별생각없이 누르는 "정렬"이라는 버튼이, 실은 여러가지 정렬 알고리즘에서 나오는 산물 중 하나거든요..
<Seony> 이렇게 얘기하니까 마치, 악마는 프라다를 입는다에서 주인공이 파란 스웨터가 왜 생겨났는지에 대한 역사적인 사건을 나열하는게 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아 이런게 있군요.+_+
<Seony> 우리가 흔히 쓰는 SSH에 적용되는 암호화 기술도 다 알고리즘이라고 볼 수 있죠...
<Seony> DES니 RSA니 하는 것들...
<sungyo> 이거 코딩을 제가 만만하게 봤네요. 깊게 들어가니 이거 완전 수학인데요?
<Seony> 사실상 수학에서 파생된 학문이라고 볼 수 있어요.
<Seony> 실제로 전산학과에서 진행하는 수업은 거의 대부분이 컴퓨터가 필요없는 수업들이죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 다녀보진 않았지만 옆에서 보니 별로 컴퓨터랑 친해보이지는 않더라구요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> (그냥 느낌이였습니다.)
<sungyo> 얘들이 맨날 이런걸 보니가 머리가 터질려고 하는거구나.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아, 수학기호 나온다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 애초에 프로그래밍 == 수학이니까요
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 집에서 어깨넘어로나 취미로 배운 프로그래밍은 한계가 있다고 봐요...
<Seony> 아무래도 대학에서 알고리즘이나 자료구조론을 배운 사람이랑, 집에서 독학한 사람이랑 차이가 날 수 밖에 없거든요...
<sungyo> 물로 한계야 있겠죠. 제 전공이 아닌걸요.
<sungyo> 저야 그냥 관심이 있어서 해보는거니까요.^^
<sungyo> 접때 이야기해주신 '자료구조론'에 관해 좀더 설명을 부탁드릴수 있을까요?
<Seony> 저도 그냥 관심이 있는 정도만이었는데 어쩌다 이 지경까지 왔는지... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 자료구조론이라는 건, 말 그대로 컴퓨터에서 자료를 저장할 때 어떻게 하면 좀 더 효율적으로 저장할 수 있는지에 대한 학문인데요...
<sungyo> (나도 전과해야 하나?)
<Seony> 좀 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대부분의 전산학 전공자들이 싫어하는 수업...
<Seony> 그나저나 Zip 압축알고리즘 개발한 사람도 대학원생때 만든거라던데... 대단하더라구요..
<Seony> sungyo: 여기 설명이 잘 나와있네요 http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/자료_구조
<sungyo> 이런걸 해볼려면  C를 알아야 하는ㄷ거군요.
<sungyo> 지금 보고 있는 자료네요.
<Seony> 아뇨 뭐 꼭 C를 알아야하는 건 아니에요
<Seony> 파이썬으로도 충분히 할 수 있죠
<yemharc> 언어는 중요하지만 중요하지 않죠 (...)
<sungyo> 으음. 자료구조론과 알고리즘, 또 뭐가 있는지 여쭤볼수 있을까요?
<sungyo> 언어를 공부하다 보면 맞이하는것들이요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 여기에. http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/컴퓨터_과학
<Seony> 좀 현실적인 대답을 드리자면, "이산 수학"이 프로그래밍 공부할 때 맞이하는 것이며, 가장 포괄적이고 일반적인 학문이라고 볼 수 있죠..
<Seony> 이럴 때 우리의 초천재 임수가 있어야하는데 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 앗,
<sungyo> 혹시 그분.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제가 프로그래밍을 피상적으로만 대했어요.
<Seony> 임수는, 프로그래머는 아니구요 수학 전공자에요..
<sungyo> 이런 세계가 그 안에 있는줄을 생각도 못해봤네요. 이거 마치, 거대한 기계 하나를 뜯어서 쳐다보는 느낌인걸요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아 그러셔요?
<Seony> 근데 대학원까지 마쳤다보니 각종 알고리즘을 줄줄 꿰고있따못해, 강의까지 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 호오+_+ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 세상에 그런 분들도 계시는거군요. 난 뭐했지.......( _ _)
<Seony> 뭐 전공이 다르면 그럴수도 있죠..
<sungyo> 저도 뭐 그래도 제 분야에서 제 일은 잘하긴 합니다만....쿨럭;;;
<sungyo> 알고리즘 같은거 잘 배우면 스마트폰에 태그가 달린 사진들을 넣고 이 사진들에 붙은 태그를 검색할때
<sungyo> 효율적으로 검색할수 있는 방법들도 나오겠네요...?
<Seony> 그런 것들이, 알고리즘을 구현한 것들이라고 볼 수 있죠.
<Seony> 지하철 노선검색도 그렇고..
<sungyo> 제가 관심있는 쪽은 사용자 인터페이스나, 컴퓨터 접근성같이 사람과 컴퓨터와의 관계라고 해야 하나요? 요런쪽에 관심이 많아요.
<Seony> 그런건 요즘 인문학 전공자들이 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제 전공이 인문학쪽이라서 그런가봐요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 정확히는 종교학인데요,
<sungyo> 종교학이긴 한데, 실제적으로 신에 관해서 다룬다...라기 보다는,
<sungyo> '지금 인류사회가 놓치고 있는것이 무엇인가'를 놓고 고민한다고 해야 할까요.
<sungyo> 이 표현이 보다 더 적절하겠네요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 그런데 뭐 이런 이야기야 나눠봐야 따분하기만 하고..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 암튼, 좋은 프로그램을 짤려면 알고리즘을 알고 있는게 좋다는거네요?
<Seony> 네. 알아서 절대 손해는 안보는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 무언가 프로그램을 만들때, 전체 틀이라던지, 어떤 기능을 구현할것이라던지, 인터페이스 디자인이라던지 이런건 누가 하는건가요?
<sungyo> 코더가 혼자서 다 하는건가요/
<sungyo> ?
<Seony> 디자인은 디자이너가 하고, 구현은 프로그래머가 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거야 회사마다 다 다른 부분이에요. 1인 회사라면 혼자 다 할테고... 소규모 회사라면 디자이너/프로그래머 로 나뉘겠고, 큰 회사라면 세세하게 나뉘겠죠..
<GOMTang_DEV> 맞아요
<sungyo> 그러면 제가 '이런 프로그램을 구현하고 싶다'고 생각을 한다면,
<sungyo> 적당한 코더 한명을 꼬셔서 같이 일하는게 낳겠네요? lol
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어제 우연치않게 찻집에서  UCLA학생을 만났거든요ㅣ.
<sungyo> 전자공학인데, 지금은 프로그래밍도 같이 배우고 있떠라구요.
<sungyo> 찻집에 차마시러 갔다가 옆테이블에서 나누는 이야기 듣고선 흥미가 당겨 그만....
<Seony> 전자공학이면, 간단한 언어 하나 정도는 할 거에요...
<sungyo> 얼굴에 철판 깔고 그 테이블에 앉았어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 실컷 이야기 나누고 헤어지면서 이메일 받아놨는데,
<sungyo> 제가 이런걸 좋아하나보더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 사실 오픈소스에 관심을 두다 보니 코딩에도 자연스레 눈이 가지더라구요.
<Seony> 그렇죠
<sungyo> 어제 제가 무슨 짓을 했냐면... 바탕화면에 사진을 3~15분 간격으로 임의로 넘어가게 해놨는데
<sungyo> 혹시 그걸 아이폰에서 해볼순 없을까 하고 어플을 찾아보니 없더라구요.
<sungyo> 다들 20초 미만인거에요. 그래서 고민을 하다가....
<sungyo> 똑같은 사진을 9장~36장 사이에서 임의로 그 개수를 난수로 선택해 복사해 넣어버렸어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 덕분에 사진 70장이 600메가짜리 용량으로 늘어났는데, 대신에 전
<sungyo> 아이폰에서 3~12분 사이로, 임의의 시간대에서 넘어가는 사진 슬라이드를 얻은거죠.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 억지.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<sungyo> 나중엔 그런 생각이 들더라구요, 아이폰같은것도 하나의 컴퓨터인데, 이런것도 리눅스처럼 편하게 마음대로 뜯어고쳐 쓸수 있게 해줄순 없을까 하구요.
<sungyo> 요즘 제가 뭘하고 있는지 모르겠습니다.....( _ _)
<Seony> 어지간한건 다 가능한 걸로 알고있어요..
<sungyo> 그럴까요?
<sungyo> 외국쪽은 개발자들 대우가 어때요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 한국보단 낫지않을까 싶네요
<sungyo> 보통 컴공쪽은 자기 진로를 어떤 식으로 결정해나가는거죠?
<sungyo> 흥미위주로 나가는건가요? 아님 전망 보고 가나요?
<autowiz03> 재미 있어 보이겠다 싶은걸 하다가 적응해 가거나 , 영~ 아니다 싶으면 다른파트로 가거나...
<sungyo> 역시, 적응이 중요하군요.
<autowiz03> 대학 들어오기 전에 과에서 어떤 공부 할 지 알기 힘든데 , 취직할때도 비슷한 일이 많이 생기는듯
<sungyo> 밥을 먹었더니 잠이 오네요.^^;;;;
<sungyo> 잠을 좀 자야 할때가 왔나봐요.
<sungyo> 제분야도 아닌 곳에서 이거 실컷 떠들다가 들어가네요.
<sungyo> 암튼 오늘도 감사드립니다.^^
<autowiz03> 꿀잠 주무시길~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 또 오세요
<sungyo> 넵.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 보기좋네요
<JSTae76> 다들 뭐하고계세요?
<Seony> 작업 중..
<JSTae76> Seony, 무슨 작업하세요ㅎㅎ?
<Seony> 웹사이트 제작 준비작업
<JSTae76> Seony, 오홀..재밌는 작업이네요ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕하세요^^
<JSTae76> 엄..
<JSTae76> 전 들어가보겠습니다..
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 아.. 비가 지나간 자리에 어느새 가을은 왓어라.
<razGon_web> 푸른 너도 부끄러운 일을 당했는지 배시시 붉그레 지는 구나.
<autowiz03> 아힝 부끄부끄...
<razGon_web> 가을입니다.
<razGon_web> 그래도 태양은 뜨겁네요...^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-02
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요...
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요~~~
<samahui> 전 회의가 있어서...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 네이트온이 끝내 4.1도 다시 설치하고 사용할 수 있게 바꿨군요
<samahui> 욕먹으니 정신을 차리는건지 미친 네이트온
<samahui> 그나저나 5.0부터는 쪽지로 대화를 주고 받는식이라 쪽지함이 가득차고 대화내용이 무조건 인터넷에 저장되는군요 ㅡㅡ;; 내용도 다 빼내고 싶은건가... 네이트 쓰시는 분들은 4.1로 다운그레이드 하세요~~`
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> Seony: 망햇어요.
<intherain> 안녕하세요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요
<intherain> 예전과 달리 여기는 상당히 조용하군요
<intherain> 알던 사람들은 아무도 없는 것 같군요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 행복한 하루 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-03
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> seony님 안녕하세요~~~
<Seony> 오늘 휴일인데, 역시 낮에는 무쟈게 덥네요
<Seony> 그냥 일하는게 더 나을지도 모르겠어요 ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시원하게 바다에 들어가서 푸욱~ 몸담구고 계세요
<Seony> 바다에 안들어간지 한 3년 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몸매 관리도 점점 되시는거 같은데 슬슬 바다에 가서 노출을 하셔야죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 바다에 담그고나오면, 수영복 빨아야되고 씻어야되고, 이것저것 뒷정리가 너무너무 귀찮아서 못하겠더라구요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 알아보니까, 몸매관리 하려면 뭘 먹어야한다더라구요
<Seony> 일명 "분유" 먹어야한다네요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony> 어쩐지 근육은 안늘고 힘만 들더라구요
<samahui> 네 단백질쉐이크
<samahui> 비스무리한것들 먹으면서 근육운동도 해줘야죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 근데 웃기는게, 아무리 그렇게 운동해도 한 2주일 쉬면 다시 원래대로 돌아온다더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 맛없어서 전 걍 생기는데로... 안먹고 합니다
<samahui> 꾸준하게 해야줘 유지하려면
<samahui> 전 그래서 그냥 배만 들어가면 만족해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 간헐적 단식을 하루 해보니까 확실히
<samahui> 속은 편해지더군요
<Seony> 그럴바에는 그냥, 유산소 운동해서 대사율만 높여주는게 더 나을거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 제가 장도 예민한데다
<samahui> 요즘 고기류를 자주 먹어오다가
<samahui> 하루 쫄딱 굶으니까
<Seony> 굶는거 참는걸 어느정도 하실 수 있으시면 1일1식 해보세요.  아주 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아침에 일어났을때 속이 편해진게 느껴지네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다만 속은 편한데
<samahui> 마음은 안편해요
<Seony> 제가 졸린건 못참는데, 배고픈건 잘참거든요
<samahui> 예민해져요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ.  좀 기력이 떨어지죠
<samahui> 배고픈건 저도 잘 참는데 먹는걸 너무 좋아라해서 안먹으면 예민해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그럴 때마다, 그동안 먹는 것들은 다 습관이었다고 스스로 세뇌시켜요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 무엇보다 단식하려면 TV시청을 하면 안되겠더군요 특히 주말에는
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무슨놈의 방송이 맨날 먹는것만 나오는지
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 밥 먹는 시간만큼 시간을 버는듯한 느낌도 있어서 좋아요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<samahui> 어제 해봤는데
<samahui> 점심시간에 한가로이 일하니까 좋더군요
<samahui> 제가 저녁에 일이 잘되는 이유를 알것 같아요. 확실히 오전에는 부산스러워서 집중이 안되는거 같아요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui> 오후되면 좀 차분해 진다고 할까 조용하니 일할 분위기가 되고 밤은 말할것도 없구요 ㅎ
<Seony> 배 고플 때마다 계속 물 드세요
<samahui> 물은 원체 많이 먹는 편이라
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<samahui> 근데 배고플때 물마시면...
<samahui> 물로 배체울기세라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는, 웃기는게, 물 마시면 한 시간쯤 지나서 바로 화장실 가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 줄줄줄 흘러내리는듯 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 헉 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 물마시면 화장실 자주 가게 되는데
<samahui> 그래도 물을 많이 마시는 편이라
<samahui> 다른사람들과 달리 하루에 화장실을 4~5번이상가요
<samahui> 그게 신기한지 이사님이 물어보더군요
<Seony> 아... 저희 와이프랑 체질이 비슷하신듯 싶네요
<samahui> 병있내고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 병 없다고 하면
<samahui> 농땡이냐? 이러시죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 와이프도 그래요.  물 자주 마시고 화장실 자주 가고.
<Seony> 한의원 갔는데 한의사가 하는 말이, 평생 변비는 없을거라고 했다네요
<samahui> 네 저도 그래서 병원에서 한번 검사해 봤는데
<samahui> 저도 그말들었어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 신장도 튼튼하고 방광도 괜찮고
<Seony> 저는 화장실 한 번 가면 10분은 기본이라...
<samahui> 변비걱정도 없으시겠네요 하더군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 저도 화장실에 큰일보려면 오래 걸려요... 일자체보다 버릇을 잘못드려서
<samahui> 책이나 읽을거리 없으면 좀 신호가 잘 안와요
<Seony> 아...
<samahui> 중고딩때 집중달된다고 외우는걸 장실에서 자주했더니
<samahui> 버릇된거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 몸이 버릇 들었네요
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 파블로프의 실험을 직접 하시다니 ㅋ
<samahui> 치질안생기는게 기적이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 오래 앉아있으면 뒤쪽에 나쁘다는데
<samahui> 전 다리에 쥐만 나더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 간헐적 단식과 함께 스쿼드랑 농구 윗몸일으키기를 주말 내내 했더니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다리가 뻐근하니 힘드네요
<samahui> 걷는 폼이 이상해요 ㅎㅎ'
<Seony> 혈당은 안떨어지셨어요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 전 저혈당은 안오네요
<Seony> 아.. 1일 1식까지는 아니셨군요
<samahui> 걍 하루 다 굶어버렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 아주 조금만 무리해도 어질어질하더라구요
<samahui> 그래도 그다지 혈당에 문제 없는거 같은데요 ㅎ
<samahui> 제가 그간 너무 많이 먹어왔나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 오오 부럽군요
<samahui> 어제도 오전과 점심 굶고
<samahui> 저녁만 먹었죠.
<samahui> 저녁을 굶어야 효과가 크다는데
<samahui> 토요일에 굶어봤더니
<samahui> 잠이 안오더군요
<Seony> 하하
<samahui> 그래서 저녁은 먹어줬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제 생각엔 저녁이든 점심이든 별로 상관없는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 다만 제 경우는 점심을 직원들이랑 같이 먹어야해서 점심을 선택했죠
<samahui> 저녁을 먹고 4시간이상 활동하다 자면 괜찮지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui> 저도 점심은 팀원들과 먹어야 하는데
<samahui> 저녁을 애인님과 먹어야 하는 사실이 더 부담인지라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다이어트한다면 애인님께서 봐주시지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> Return to Home!
<samahui> 애인님 다이어트 하신데요
<Seony> 오오 그러면 같이
<samahui> 그간 많이 먹여서 찌워놨거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 그럼 애인님과 같이~
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 그럼 그동안 돈이 아까다며 포기하실지도. ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 애인과 같이 하면서 돈도 아끼고 좋네요
<samahui> 데이트 비용이 확 줄겠네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안그래도 어제 제가 앞으로 다이어트하게 저녁을 굶어보자 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 그래서 아침을 먹고 점심 저녁을 넘겨버릴까 생각중이예요
<samahui> 전 아침을 안먹으면 가장 힘든거 같아요
<samahui> 저녁이야 배고파 잠안오면 운동해서 지치게 해 제워버리는 수가 있지만
<samahui> 아침을 안먹으면 뭔가 허~한게 힘이 안나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 문제는... 한끼 먹는건데 아침에 많이 먹기는 부담되서 그게 아쉽네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 저는 아침은 수시로 굶는 버릇을 들여서, 그건 좀 괜찮았어요
<Seony> 어차피 출근해서 한 3시간쯤 지나면 바로 점심시간이니, 그건 또 의외로 참기가 편했죠
<Seony> 저녁이 무지 힘들었어요
<Seony> Nymph: 좀있다 메시지 줄께.  그때 잠깐 집에 들러
<Nymph> 아네
<samahui> 아침 먹고 점심 저녁 굶는식으로 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제 굶었으니까 오늘은 우선 점심은 먹고 ... 저녁은 애인님이 계속 굶자는 식으로 나갈 거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 방금 메신져로 물어봤는데 그냥 쭈욱~ 저녁을 굶자는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 어디서 본건데, 남자의 평균 하루 권장 칼로리는 2,500 정도 되는데, 가만히 앉아서 일하는 사람의 경우는 1600까지도 떨어지더라구요
<samahui> 그렇겠네요
<Seony> 그럼 사실, 하루에 한끼만 먹어도 그닥 많이 굶는건 아니더라구요
<samahui> 근데 사람이 뇌 활동이 많으면 그게 또 열량이 높게 소비하는지라
<Seony> 음... 아 그렇긴 하네요
<samahui> 머리가 안돌아가면 전 큰일이예요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 1600까지 떨어지는 경우가 "집에서 뒹굴뒹굴"이었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 전 아침 푸짐하게 먹고 머리 잘돌려 일하고
<Seony> 음... 제 씨퓨는 싱글코어에 저전력으로 설계되서 그런지, 한끼만 먹어도 이제는 살이 잘 안빠져요
<samahui> 점심 넘기고 저녁 넘기는 식으로 하루 걸러 하루 단식해야겠네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제 코어는 크기가 커서 열량이 높아야되요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 활동량보다 규모 문제군요 ㅜㅠ
<samahui> 아침 먹고 점심 저녁 굶고 다음날먹고 다시 아침먹고 점심저녁굶고
<samahui> 이런식이면 괜찮지 않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 음... 괜찮아보여요
<Seony> 규칙적인 시간이 중요하다고 했거든요
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 시간이 불규칙적이면, 신체에서 음식물이 들어올 때마다 비상시를 대비해서 전부 비축해두는데,
<Seony> 규칙적이게 되면 어차피 다음날 또 들어오니까, 비축은 안한다더라구요
<samahui> 네 그것도 어디선가 들었던거 같아요
<samahui> 그래서 아예 굶는거 보다 양을 줄이고 규칙적으로 먹는게 났다고 들었던거 같아요
<Seony> 네...
<Seony> 저는 지금은, 저녁에 냄새를 맡건 음식사진을 보건 막 배가 고픈 단계는 지났는데요,
<Seony> 이상하게 특정 음식은 죽어라 땡겨요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 전 굶는 쪽으로 해야... 먹을때 팍 먹으면 먹었지 깨작깨작 쪼매먹기가 더 힘들어요
<samahui> 차라리 굶는건 났지 에휴~
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그 특정 음식이 뭔가요?
<Seony> 저도 살짝 간만 보는건 별로에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 특정 음식이, 설탕이랑 피자요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 치킨이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 빵이랑 치킨
<Seony> 햄버거도 싫고 치킨도 싫고, 온리 피자만 땡겨요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 전 어릴때 부터 치킨과 빵을 좋아했거든요
<Seony> 그래서 일주일에 하루는 점심 먹고 저녁에 피자 특대 폭풍흡입해요
<samahui> 오호
<Seony> 그거 흡입해봐야 한 2일 지나면 다 빠지거든요
<samahui> 전 이상하게 치즈에 약해서 피자는 많이 못먹어요
<samahui> 두조각이 한계예요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요..
<samahui> 그래서 그런지 피자 잘 먹는 사람보면 신기해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 고칼로리 음식을 저녁에 폭풍섭취해도, 한 2-3일 지나면 다시 원상태로 돌아오니까 신기하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 간헐적 단식 TV에서 봤을때 가장 땡겼던게
<samahui> 간헐적 단식만 꾸준하게 하면 먹을때는 양껏 먹고 싶은거 먹어도 된다는 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그때는 대충 흘려들어서 관심이 없었지만 Seony님 효과 보시는거 보니까
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 급 관심이 가서 주말에 다시 찾아서 재방송 보니 그렇더군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 단식하고 다음날 점심으로 치킨먹는 패기를 보여볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 이제 체중 재는건 그만 뒀어요.  더 이상 안줄고 안늘어요.
<samahui> 오늘 점심은 치킨으로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 단식 1주일 정도 하고 그 정도는 걱정 안하셔도 될 거에요
<samahui> 과체중만 아니면 전 괜찮은거 같아요
<samahui> 빼짝 마른몸은 또 별루거든요
<Seony> 저는 이제 정상체중이긴 한데, 살이 빠지니까 몸매에 급 관심이 생겨서... ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 적당선 유지되는 정도까지만 할까 해요
<samahui> 다시한번 말하지만 배만안나오면 되요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 음... 어제 아는 동생한데, 암만 근육 키워놔봐야 2주 안하면 다시 돌아간다는 말 듣고 급 실망했죠..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 유산소 운동하면, 근육부터 끌어쓴다는 말 듣고 또...
<Seony> 근력운동은 그만 둘까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그거 해볼까 생각중이예요. 암벽등반
<samahui> 요즘 실내에 운영하는 곳이 몇곳있더군요
<Seony> 그거 팔힘이 장난 아니어야하더라구요
<Seony> 저는 팔힘이 약해서..
<samahui> 힘은 좋아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 검도를 오래해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. 저도 검도 꽤 했는데, 그때도 좀 힘들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헬스 오래한 애들보다도 팔씨름도 더 잘하는걸요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오~ 그렇군요
<samahui> 확실히 힘같은건 타고 나는게 큰거 같아요
<samahui> 아버님도 힘좋으시고
<Seony> 네.  타고나는거 같아요
<samahui> 아! 아버님은 유도하셨었다는...
<samahui> 할아버님도 좋으셨었고
<Seony> 저는 암만 아령 들고 근력운동해도 힘든건 힘들더라구요.  무게도 안늘고..
<samahui> 그렇네요
<samahui> 전 무엇보다 할머님 영향이 큰거 같아요
<samahui> 할머님이 이순신장군 직계 후손이시거든요
<samahui> 할머님이후로 아버님도 덩치커지시고 저도 크고
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<samahui> 할아버님이전에는 대부분 마르고 키큰 몸매였는데
<samahui> 할머님이후로 덩치가 좋은
<samahui> 통뼈 집안이 됬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 진화되셨군요
<samahui> 근데 전 마르고 키큰 할아버님 체형이 더 좋았어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그나저나 팔힘은 괜찮은데... 손가락이 농구로 많이 망가져서 조금 걱정이네요
<Seony> 저는 벌써부터 손목이랑 팔이 엄청 쑤셔요
<samahui> 손가락 마디가 툭 튀어나올정도로 삐었던 부상이 많아서 손가락 힘이 받쳐줄까 걱정이네요
<Seony> 손목 돌리면 소리가 날 정도라..
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 관절염 조심하세요
<samahui> 전 농구를 많이 해서 발목이 돌리면 소리가 나요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헛...
<samahui> 비오면 쑤시고
<samahui> 아프고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 시큰 거리고 그렇더군요
<Seony> 나이 먹는건 어쩔 수 없나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 아직 이런 말 할때는 안됐늗네 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 그런말 하고 싶지만.. 저번에 말씀 드렸지만 같이 농구하는 형님들이 더 많은 상황이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어디서 아프다 못해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 40대가 5~6분 계신대 다들 한가닥식 하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 3점슛터에 포인트가드는 팀에서 가장빠른 가장 나이많은 형님이시고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다른분들도 센터도 보시고
<samahui> 또 다른분은 전체적으로 가장 많이 움직이는 이동형 슈터라
<samahui> 어디 아프다고를 못하겠어요
<samahui> 힘들다고도 못하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 헛... 정말 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 네 한마디도 못해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그렇다고 빠질 수도 없으실테고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재미는 있겠지만, 그만큼 힘들기도 하겠네요
<samahui> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 더웃긴건 저 형님중 가장 나이 많은 포인트가드 형님은 반코트보다 풀코트를 좋아하셔서
<samahui> 계속 5:5 풀코트만 하시려고 하세요
<samahui> 거기다 속공 전담 ㅋ
<samahui> 덕분에 맞춰 뛰려면... 에구에구
<samahui> 제가 포워드라 공격 가담이 많아야되서 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 덕분에 뛰는건 무지 잘하게 됬죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 몸은 건강하시겠네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 건강하지만
<samahui> 문제는 게임끝나면 술이라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 농구고 축구고 손뗀지 너무 오래되서 이젠 아무 것도 못하거든요
<Seony> 손가락 운동 위주의 게임만 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 농구만은 못뛸때까지 해볼려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 플스4 나오면 살까, 아니면 기다렸다 살까 고민 중이에요 ㅋ
<samahui> 너무 좋아해서 그만둘수가 없어요
<samahui> 플스4 나오면 x박과 비교 후 살까 싶어요 전
<samahui> 하지만 결국 PC에 만족하지 않을까 싶어요. 저번에 말씀 드렸지만 요즘은 콘솔이 콘솔답지 않아서 안땡기고 또 PC로 왠만하면 나오기때문에
<Seony> 음... 저는 아무리 봐도 MS에 실망해서...
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<samahui> 기다리다 PC에 조이스틱만 달아서 하는게 나을꺼 같은데요
<Seony> 요즘은 독점작이라고 해봐야, 인기 높으면 PC로 다 나오더라구요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시간이 약이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> M$야 예전부터 돈독이 올라서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이번에 온라인콘솔화 하려다 욕먹고 바꿨자나요
<samahui> 그래도 나와야 하니까 전 기다려는 보려고요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 M$ 게임기야 말로 PC기반인지라 M$콘솔로 나온게임은 거진 확실하게 PC로 나오는거 같아요
<Seony> 바꾸긴 했어도, 사양이 좀 구리더라구요
<samahui> 플스 전용이 그래도 좀 덜 나오죠 PC로는
<Seony> 아니, 램 8기가 달았는데 무슨 OS용으로 3기가나 쓰고..
<samahui> 게임은 게임성이 갑이다. 라고 주장하는 닌텐도님도 있는걸요  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 결국 램은 5기가나 마찬가지라는 소리고..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 게임 자체의 재미는 확실히 닌텐도 손들어주고 싶지만... 요즘 눈이 하도 높아져서 화려함은 타기종 못따라가죠
<samahui> PC 업글을 할까 말까 고민중이예요
<samahui> I7 3770k는 괜찮은데
<Seony> 저도 피씨 생각해봤는데, 일단 돈이 너무 많이 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래픽 카드가 660이라 많이 약하거든요
<samahui> 그래픽카드만 타이탄이나 780으로 갈까 싶은데
<samahui> SLI로 갈까 그냥 단일칩으로 갈까 생각중이예요
<samahui> 근데 게임을 안하면 그다지 필요없는 작업이라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 망설여지네요
<samahui> 그돈이면 진짜 플스4 구입가능인데 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 게임을 할꺼면 콘솔이 났자나요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 이래저래 망설이는 중입니다
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사실, 그래픽카드랑 씨퓨 살 돈이면 걍 콘솔 사는게 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> PC를 지금 업글하면 플스4나오고 나서 발매되는 PC버젼게임이 돌아갈지 그것도 의문이고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말은 PC로 게임나오면 하겠다지만... 그래픽카드 가격이 60~100만원하는 놈들인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그돈이면 콘솔 두개산다는 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 고민중이예요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 PS4 + 오큘러스 리프트로 고민 끝냈어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐.. 게임 많이 하는 편이 아니라 우선은 고민만 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 PS4나오면
<samahui> 동시 발매 되는 게임 많나요?
<Libra102> 그돈이면 콘솔 두개산다는 ㅋ ㅋ <--- 이건 분명히 규칙에 어긋나는 것이 아닌지요?
<samahui> 요즘은 관심이 적어져서 잘 살펴보지 않았더니 무슨 게임 나오나도 모르겠네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래픽 SLI해서 게임할꺼면 그돈으로 콘솔 두개 사는거 맞죠 ㅋ 플스4랑 엑박 두개 다 사겠네요
<samahui> 점 잠시 일좀 하다 올께요~~~ 즐거운 하루 되세요!
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 점심시간이 다되가는군요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심 식사시간되세요~~~~~~~
<Nymph> Seony: 한숨 주무신 모양이네요? ㅋ
<Seony> 글치 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잠자는게 진짜 중요하더라고.
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> http://blog.naver.com/orion_203/130175456040
<Nymph> 카일루아 비치 공원 블로그 올렸어요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 읽어봐야지
<Nymph> 글은 그 게임작가하셨다는 분이 잘 쓰실텐데.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 빅 뉴스
<Nymph> http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2013090312410905776
<Nymph> MS, 노키아 특허및 서비스 부분 인수..
<Nymph> 인수가격은 7조 8천억원 수준.
<Nymph> 대박~
<Seony> 헐... MS가..
<Nymph> 핀란드의 자존심 노키아.. 이리 무너지나..
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요
<ahoops__> Nymph: 오 도착하셨나봐요 부럽습니다 ㅋ
<bluedusk> hello?
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, :-P
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, hello
<DarkCircle> 여긴 외쿸 채널이 아니라능~(-_-)~
<bluedusk> 아하
<bluedusk> ...
<DarkCircle> 你好
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<bluedusk> 그냥 암도 없나 싶어서..;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-04
<autowiz2015> 오하요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<madcat__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> samahui: 하이여~
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Nymph> samahui: 한국은 이제 가을인가요?
<Nymph> 좋겠당.` ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 선선합니다.
<autowiz2015> 낮에는 아직 좀 덥구요
<Nymph> 오~
<samahui> 아침저녁으로는 춥다고 느낄정도로 시원해요
<Nymph> 오~
<samahui> 근데 낮에는 아직 더워요
<Nymph> 긴팔을 입고 댕겨야 겠군요.. 밤에는..
<samahui> 덕분에 감기가 유행이죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Nymph> 습도도 많이 내려갔겠네요..
<samahui> 네 습도는 낮아요
<Nymph> 환절기 감기 대박~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 저녁에 더욱 시원하죠
<Nymph> 한번 걸리면 딴사람에 갈때까지 안 나음. ㅋ
<samahui> 하나둘 회사에도 감기걸린 사람들이 생겨나고 있네요
<samahui> 경리수용(?) 중입니다.
<Nymph> 그럼 돌아가면서 걸리겠네요.. ㅋ
<samahui> 서버 관리 시켜서 서버실에 짱박아 버렸어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일 좀 하고 올께요~~~
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 아파치 리다이렉트 좀 물어볼께
<Work^Seony> abc.com을 www.abc.com으로 강제 이동하게 하려면, 그냥 redirect / www.abc.com/ 으로해서는 무한 루프 나와서 안되더라고..
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 그거 아파치에 rewrite 모듈을 이용하세요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 정규식을 써야하는구나
<Nymph> 정규식까지는 필요 없구요
<Nymph> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(abc\.com)? [NC]
<Nymph> RewriteRull ^(.*) http://www.abc.com$1 [R=301,L]
<Nymph> 아. .정규식 쓰긴 ㅆ네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> ^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ.
<Work^Seony> 참, 어제 엑셀파일 보내준건 아는 동생이 빠르면 빠를수록 좋다고 해서, 그냥 내가 작업하는게 나을거 같아.
<Work^Seony> 내가 해준다고 했으니, 책임지고 빨리 해줘야지
<Nymph> 네~
<Nymph> http://hyosub.net/12
<Nymph> 이게 더 좋겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 오오 땡큐
<Nymph> 저거나 아까 적어준거나 조건식을 반대로 하는거니까 별반차이가 없는듯. ㅋ
<Nymph> Rewrite On 해가지고 엔진 켜줘야해요~
<Nymph> RewriteEngine On  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 rewrite 모듈이야 기본으로 on이잖아.
<Work^Seony> 아... 엔진 자체는 따로 켜줘야지 참 ㅎㅎ
<rampart81> hello
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 아까 오픈스택 채널 오셨다가 나가셨더라구요
<rampart81> ㅎㅎ 여기에서도 뵙는군요
<rampart81> 네 아무말씀 없으시길레
<Work^Seony> rr인거보니 미국 사시나봐요
<autowiz2015> 오픈스택 저도 손좀 대보고 싶은데
<rampart81> 네
<autowiz2015> 짬이 잘 안나네요... 그냥 핑계 일려나요? ^_^
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, 아직 좀 미완성 같아요.  안드로이드 처럼...
<Work^Seony> rampart81, 뉴욕에 계신가봐요
<rampart81> 한국 개발자들 irc 채널 을 찾고 있는데쉽지가 않네요
<rampart81> 네 뉴욕에 있습니다
<autowiz2015> 여기 서니님 계셔요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘 오셨습니다.  여기 모두 현역에 계신 분들이에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 하와이 살아요
<Nymph> 야후?
<rampart81> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ :)
<Nymph> 저는 백수~
<Nymph> ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 예비개발자
<Nymph> 현역(X), 백수(Ok)
<rampart81> 한국은 irc 활성화가 많이 안되어있나봐욤?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 예비는, 원래 본업이 있는데 예비로 하신다는 얘기시죠? ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 저 말고 nymph 님 = 백수 + 예비개발자
<rampart81> 아무리 검색을 해도 irc 채널 찾기가 쉽지 않네요
<Work^Seony> rampart81, 아뇨. 원래는 많았는데 최근에 많이 죽었어요
<autowiz2015> 저는 그냥 시스템 엔지니어 구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇년 전에 단군넷 죽고,
<Work^Seony> 한IRC도 간당간당하고..
<rampart81> 아...
<rampart81> 그럼 개발자님들 어디서 친목 하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 그나마 여기가 한국인 모인 irc로서는 최후의 보루가 아닐까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 다들 페북에서 친목하시죠
<rampart81> 아
<autowiz2015> 여기요
<Nymph> 점점 폐쇄되어가는 느낌이 강하네요..
<rampart81> 그렇구나
<autowiz2015> 카드값을 다 낸줄 알았더니 280 이나 남아있었네요 아흑... 통장에 돈이 훌러덩~
<Nymph> 페북이나 구글그룹이나.. 친목에 가입을 해야하니...
<rampart81> Work^Seony 님 아까 그 오픈스텍 은 무언가요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 여기서만 챗 하는 것도 바빠요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거기는, 오픈스택 코리아라고 해서 한국분들 모여서 오픈스택 챗 하자고 모인 곳인데요,
<Work^Seony> 대부분 페북에서만 활동하시지, irc는 잘 안오세요
<rampart81> 음 그런데 페북 만으로는 정보교환 이나 기술적 도움을 서로 주는것에 제한이 있지 않나요?
<rampart81> 그렇다고 한국 개발자 전용 stack overflow 같은게 있는것도 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 그래도 질문도 올라오고 답변도 달아주고 그래요
<Work^Seony> rampart81, https://www.facebook.com/groups/openstack.kr/
<rampart81> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> rampart81님은 개발자이신가봐요
<rampart81> 방금 조인 신청 했습니다
<rampart81> 네
<rampart81> 개발자로 일하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 관련 일 하시는 거에요?
<rampart81> 오픈스택 이라면 어떤것을 정확히 말씀하시는지 잘몰르겠네요?
<rampart81> 저는 online ad technology 쪽에서 현재 일하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<rampart81> 주로 쓰는 언어는 scala 이고요
<rampart81> 약간 스칼라 덕후 라고 하면 조금 그런가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요... 특이한 언어를 하시네요
<rampart81> 네 아직 한국에서는 인지도 가 높지 않은 언어지요
<Nymph> 구글에서 만든 언어말인가요?
<Nymph> 아닌가.. ㅋ
<rampart81> 음 구글에서 쓰는지는 몰르겠고요.. 유명한 회사로는 트위터
<Work^Seony> 구글은 Go 아냐?
<rampart81> linkedIn
<rampart81> 텀블러
<Nymph> 그.. 긍가요.. ㅋ
<rampart81> 등등이 스칼라를 쓰고 있어욤
<Work^Seony> 음... "너무 바빠서 다른 언어를 따로 배울 시간이 없는 자바 프로그래머를 위한" 언어라고 되어있군요 ㅋ
<rampart81> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<rampart81> 자바를 기반으로 만들어진 언어에요
<rampart81> JVM 을 쓰는 언어지요
<Nymph> 아.. jvm ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 프로그래밍은 영 허접이라...
<Work^Seony> 사실 모든게 허접이라고 볼 수 있죠 ㅋ
<rampart81> ㅎㅎ 겸손하시군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요? 근데 사실 좀 많이 허접해요
<rampart81> 다들 그럼 IT 쪽에서 일하시고 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 여기 계신 분들 대부분이 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 아닌 분들도 몇분 계시구요
<rampart81> 페북 오픈스텍 그룹은 많은 분들이 사용하고 계시네요
<rampart81> 하긴 페북이 아무래도 사용하기 쉽죠
<Work^Seony> 네. 회원수도 많지만, 그만큼 활발해요
<Work^Seony> irc의 썰렁함이 무색할만큼 활발하죠 ㅎㅎ
<rampart81> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<rampart81> 제가 미국에서만 일을 해서 한국 개발자분들 문화도 몰르고 한국의 소프트웨어 쪽이 어떤지도 잘몰라서 한국 개발자분들이랑 여러모로 친목좀 할려고 이곳저곳 찾고 있었어요
<Nymph> rampart81: 81년생이신가요?
<rampart81> 오픈스택 좋은곳인거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국 개발자 문화는 잘 몰라요
<rampart81> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> rampart81, 페북 친추 좀 할께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭘로 검색하면 되요?
<rampart81> https://www.facebook.com/songew
<Work^Seony> 헐... 친구가 790명...
<rampart81> 방금 친구 신청 승낙 했어요
<rampart81> 화와이 꼭 가보고 싶은곳인데
<Work^Seony> 저도 뉴욕 꼭 가보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<rampart81> 하하 친구 숫자만 많아요
<rampart81> 교회 다니다 보면 친구 숫자가 많이 늘죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 성격이 좋지않으면 숫자 늘리기도 어려운 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<rampart81> 그럼 Work^Seony 님이 오픈스택 관리자 신가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨.  저는 여기 채널 관리자에요
<rampart81> 아 그렇군요
<rampart81> 전 이제 그만 가봐야겠네요. 여기는 밤이 좀 늦었네요. 오늘 만나뵈서 반가웠습니다. 또 놀러올께요. 그리고 페북에서도 또 뵐께요!!
<autowiz2015> 안녕히 가세요~~
<Work^Seony> 집에 책상 치우고 좌식의자에 테이블 놓고 컴을 쓰던가 해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 손목이랑 팔에 통증이 점점 심해지네요
<autowiz2015> 좌식이 통증이 덜 해 질려나요? 저는 잘 모르겠습니다만.
<Nymph> 그거는 아마 무릎관절이 아프지 않을까요..
<Work^Seony> 책상 높이가 안맞는 게, 통증의 원인 같거든요
<madcat__> 어제부로 윈도우플랫폼을 버리고
<madcat__> 우분투로 넘어왔는데
<madcat__> 만족스럽네요 ^_^
<madcat__> 그간 리눅스를 서버용도로만 써와봐서.... 별로일줄알았는데
<autowiz2015> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요 .. 저라면 키보드나
<madcat__> 좋네요 +_+
<autowiz2015> 자세를 먼저 바꿔보겠습니다만...
<Work^Seony> 만족스러우시다니 다행이네요.  요즘은 우분투가 쓰기 좋더라구요
<autowiz2015> 일단 저는 목포로 고고싱~
<autowiz2015> 4시간 다이렉트 드라이브~
<Work^Seony> 키보드는 바꿀게 없어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 아직도 회사?
<Darkcircle_mba> 조용하네요
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<dlirl> hello
<dlirl> 저기...
<dlirl> 물어 볼게 잇는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 질문하세요 :-P
<Darkcircle_mba> 옛날에 IRC 모채널에 가면 질문해도 되냐는 질문 금지 이런거 있었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dlirl> 아
<dlirl> 그 설치 같은거 어떻게 해여? 질문게시판에 올렷는데 한번 봐주세요
<nymph^work> 편안한 밤 되세요..
<nymph^work> 여기는 밤이 깊었네요..
<nymph^work> 그럼 바잇..
<Darkcircle_mba> 무슨 질문인지는 여기에 간단하게 세줄 요약 해도 되잖아요 ㅇㅇ
<dlirl> 다크키클님 음... 뮤직 플레이어 설치하려는데 여러가지 모르는게 너무 많아여 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 키클 아니라능.
<Darkcircle_mba>  뮤직 플레이어라 ...
<Seony> ㅋ
<dlirl> 음... 머가 문제냐면여 경로 적으라는것도 폴더가 root에 잇는데 cd /root
<dlirl> 이렇게 해야 되는지도 모르겟고여 ㅠㅠ 어떻게해여 저완전 쌩초보에요
<Darkcircle_mba> 환경이 까만 화면 ?ㅅ?
<dlirl> 터미널이요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 네
<Darkcircle_mba> 지금 띄운 화면이요
<dlirl> 까만거에요
<Darkcircle_mba> ......
<Darkcircle_mba> 배포판은 뭐 설치하셧는데요?
<dlirl> 우분투 머 설치 햇나구요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 네
<Darkcircle_mba> 우분투가 아니라
<dlirl> 백트랙이라는거 설치 햇어요
<Darkcircle_mba> 페도라든 OpenSUSE든 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 백트랙은 왜 ... (먼산)
<Darkcircle_mba> ...
<dlirl> 아 안돼요?,,,,?
<Darkcircle_mba> 아니 그러니까
<Darkcircle_mba> 백트랙을 설치한 이유가 있을거 아녜요.
<Seony> 헐... 백트랙...
<Seony> 그거 깔아서 뮤직 플레이어를 쓰겠다는 것부터가 이미 에러네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 어디서 소문을 듣고
<Darkcircle_mba> 어떻게 사용해나갈지에 대한 정보를 얻었냐?
<Darkcircle_mba> 그걸 무슨 목적으로 쓸거냐 등
<dlirl> 친구가 이걸루 하면 네트워크 꽁짜로 할수 잇다구 해서
<Darkcircle_mba> ....
<Darkcircle_mba> 낚였네
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~ 어화둥둥
<Darkcircle_mba> 네트워크 꽁짜로 되는건 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> ISP는 SOC라고 해서
<dlirl> 그리고 정보보안 그런거 할떄 좋데여
<Darkcircle_mba> 국가 기간시설이고
<Darkcircle_mba> 돈내고 쓰는거고
<Darkcircle_mba> 백트랙은
<Darkcircle_mba> 쓰다 뻘짓하다 걸리면
<Darkcircle_mba> 국정원에 잡혀갑니다 ㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 농담 아님 -.-
<dlirl> 나쁜짓 안하고 그냥 제컴에 하는정도로 하게여
<Darkcircle_mba> 그러니 그냥 우분투 데스크탑 설치하고 오세요
<Seony> 지금 단계에서는 백트랙이 중요한게 아니라, 컴퓨터 자체를 먼저 공부하는게 중요해보이네요..
<Darkcircle_mba> 아니 지금 용도 자체가 네트워크 꽁짜로 쓴다는거고
<Darkcircle_mba> 정보보안을 공부한다는게 목적이잖아요
<dlirl> 네
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 백트랙 배포판은 그거하고 엄청난 상관이 없어요
<Darkcircle_mba> 다들 무슨 얘길 듣고 요새 백트랙을 죽어라고 까는지 모르겠는데
<Darkcircle_mba> LFS로 바닥부터 라이브러리 시작해서 커널 까지 그 위로 X 며 데탑 매니저며
<Darkcircle_mba> 다 컴파일해서 직접 올려도 어차피 환경은 똑같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그리고 정보보안 공부는 써니님 말씀대로
<Darkcircle_mba> 바닥부터 제대로 아는게 중요 .
<dlirl> 근데 우분투랑 백트랙 같다고 하던데요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 저기 김성우 학생인가
<Darkcircle_mba> 아뇨 같진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 변종이죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 김성우 학생이 좀 그쪽분야로 잘 아는데
<dlirl> 앗 공부할려고 백트랙 책도 삿는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 공부하는덴 배포판이 별 상관 없다고 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 낚인거임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dlirl> 우분투에서도 쓸수 있을까요?
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~ 어화둥둥 옹헤야~
<Darkcircle_mba> 아뇨 백트랙 자체가 필요가 없어요
<Darkcircle_mba> 소스야 받아다가 컴파일해서 쓰면 되니까
<dlirl> 그냥 우분투에서도 가능해요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 그쵸.
<Darkcircle_mba> 우분투 아니라 훽도라에서도 되고
<Darkcircle_mba> 센트오에스에서도 되는데 뭐 굳이 뭐하러 배포판을 ... 가릴 이유가
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~ 덩실덩실
<Libra102> 흠.. 백트랙이 뭔가 해서 서치해보고 왔습니다. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 백트랙이 사람 여럿 망치네요 ㅎㅎ
<Libra102> ?
<dlirl> 우분투로 다시 하죠 뭐...
<Libra102> 아..여기서 백트랙 이란 단어를 처음 들어서 방금 찾아봤다는 얘기입니다. ^^;;
<dlirl> 저 잠시 밥먹구 올게영 ~
<Darkcircle_mba> 백트랙으로 약장사하는넘들 무지 많은데 특히 학원 강사들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Libra102> 그렇군요.. ^^;
<Darkcircle_mba> 저쪽 동네는 새벅인가 보군요 ' ') ...
<Libra102> 네이트온 업데이트 된 이후.. 후욱.. 어쩔수 없이 웹페이지 하나에 네이트 접속상태..유지하고 있습니다.
<dlirl> 아 다먹어습니다
<Libra102> pidgin 에서는 대화창이 아니라 쪽지창으로 떠서
<Libra102> 웹으로 접속한 상태인데 혹시 다른 좋은 방법을 알고 계신 분이 있으신지요?
<dlirl> pidgin 이머에요?
<Libra102> 궁금하세요?
<dlirl> 넹
<Libra102> 구글가서 한번쯤 검색은 해봤나요?
<dlirl> 아 하라고 햇죠 질문하기전에 죄송해영
<dlirl> 통합 메신져!
<Libra102> 질문이 머리에 떠오를때 정리를 해보세요.그리고 한번 찾아보세요. 제가 경험한 바로는 질문을 하는 순간 답을 제스스로 생각해낸 경우가 많더군요.
<dlirl> 저기 백트랙으로 해도 상관없다고 하던데요... 기반으로 만들어 져서 그렇다고 하던데...
<dlirl> 아아 아는게 없어 탈이네요 c언어 부터 배워야 되요?
<dlirl> 낼뵈여 ㅃㅂ
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.
<jasonjang> 오랫만 입니다. ujuc
<ujuc> 엇 ~ jasonjang, 안녕하세요^^...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 우선 인사만 드립니다. ㅎ
<ujuc> ^^ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jom> ㅅㄷㄴㅅ
<jom> 안녕하세요 처음 들어왔습니다.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^>
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 거의 써니님께서 인사를 받아주시는군요 하핫
<Work^Seony> 뭐 거의 농땡이 깐다는 증거죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 근무시간 내내 풀로 일 할 수 는 없는거죠 ^^
<Work^Seony> 여기는 약간 좀, 근무시간 중에는 초집중해서 일 빡시게 하고 퇴근하자는 분위기거든요 ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 출근 준비나 하러 전..^^
<autowiz2015> 아 저도 그래야 되는데 잘 안되네요...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ 밍기적밍기적...;
<ujuc> 전 스벅 알바보러.. 가야겠습니다..^^ 좀있다 뵈요... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-05
<autowiz2015> 아아 아침부터 바쁘네요...
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~ 저도 오늘은 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정신이 없어요
<Work^Seony> MariaDB가, 설치하면 아무 것도 손대지 않고 그냥 MySQL 설치한듯 쓸 수 있는 건가요?
<readytoact> 네 그렇게 알고 있어요
<readytoact> MySQL 이 구라클에 넘어가고 나서
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그렇군요.  그러면 굳이 골치아프게 postgres 안해도 되겠군요
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 그냥 MariaDB 로하면 되여..
<Nymph> 라이센스 문제도 없고..
<Work^Seony> 라이센스 문제없는건 알아
<Nymph> thread pool 도 기본지원해요..
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥, 서버에서 돌아가는 기존 프로그램들의 호환성 때문에 그런 거야
<Nymph> connection thread pool
<Nymph> 아.. 그거는 storage engine 에 따라서 틀려요..
<Nymph> 현재 MySQL 쓰고 있다면 Dump & Restore 해줘야 해요.
<Work^Seony> 스토리지 엔진은, 내가 만든건 대부분 myisam 아니면 이노디비
<Nymph> InnoDB 는 파일시스템 카피로 않되요..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 디비 업그레이드를 해줘야하겠네
<Work^Seony> 대충 알아보니까 마리아에서 디비 업그레이드 툴을 제공해준다던데
<Nymph> 거기다 메타 데이터도 조금씩 틀리구요...
<Nymph> 먼저 알아야 하는게..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그냥 phpmyadmin에서 sql로 덤프시켰다가 다시 import 시키면 되겠지?
<Nymph> MariaDB 의 버전이 MySQL의 어떤 버전을 기반으로 제작되었냐하는거예요.
<Nymph> 환경이 똑같다면 Dump&Restore 로 되요..
<Work^Seony> 지금 마리아 버전이랑 우분투 12.04에서 제공하는 버전이랑 정확히 같네
<Nymph> 아시겠지만 Dump & Restore 할때는 Charset 이 문제가 될 가능성이 많으니까요...
<Nymph> 마리아 버전이 어케되나요?
<Work^Seony> 5.5.32
<Work^Seony> 근데, 디비의 크기가 커도 명령어로 덤프/복원은 문제 없겠지?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 번 phpmyadmin으로 몇십메가 되는거 했다가, 영원히 안끝나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 가상머신 하나 세팅해서 직접 해봐야 알겠다
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 그나저나 학원은 재밌어? ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 덤프는 그냥 터미널에서 mysqldump 로...
<Nymph> Maridb 5.3 + mysql 5.5 = Mariadb 5.5 네요..
<Nymph> innodb 버전 확인해야할듯.. ㅋ
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 나만 남자, 죄다 여자!!!
<Nymph> 나만 한국인!, 죄다 일본~
<Work^Seony> 꽃밭이네 ㅋ
<Nymph> 호박꽃도 꽃이긴 하져~ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개중에 괜찮은 애들이 없나보네
<Nymph> 눈 씩고 봐도 없음. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나 어학원 댕길 때는 예쁜 일본애들이 많아서 깜짝 놀랐는데..
<Nymph> 거기다 일본애들 별루~
<Nymph> 자꾸 AV 만 생각나고.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 그닥 접근하고 싶은 맘이 안생김.. ㅋ
<Nymph> https://github.com/HyunSeungBum/sbhyun_config/blob/master/my_mariadb5.5.cnf
<Nymph> mariadb 설정 파일은 저기 참고하심 될거예요..
<Nymph> 거의 대부분의 설정이 들어가 있어서.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대부분은 다 기본값 아냐?
<Work^Seony> 경로가 local로 되어있는걸보니 직접 수동으로 설치했나보나
<Work^Seony> 난 개인적으로 수동설치 별로 안좋아하거든.  패키지는 최대한 가능하면 apt-get으로.
<Nymph> 저기 있는건 기본값이긴 한데,,, 저기서
<Nymph> Memory 부분이 있어요.. 그건 기본값이 아니라요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 대충 메모리 4G 짜리 컴터에 Innodb를 돌릴경우 사용 가능한 파일 정도?
<Work^Seony> tmp_table_size?
<Nymph> buffer 같은게 좀 잇어요..
<Nymph> 거기다 connect 값이 많으면 메모리 또 먹고.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 메모리 관련된 설정 좀 있어요..
<Nymph> 회사에 써먹을라고 한거였는데 퇴사하는 바람에.. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> bluedusk: 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 넵 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2015> 수고하셨습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요...
<Markers> 저 혹시 NIS 이용해 보신분 계시나요 ''.....
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근하고 싶군요..
<bluedusk> 하앜
<samahui> 간만에 외근나온김에 농땡이 부리고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 날씨가 흐릿한게 비는 안내릴지 걱정도 되지만 덕분에 시원한 오후시간을 보내내요
<samahui> 다만 다시 복귀해서 일해야 한다는 현실이 ㅜㅜ 아~ 싫어요 싫어
<readytoact> 아학아학
<samahui> 일하러 돌아갑니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~~~~~~~~
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 취침!
<crazynacho> 안녕하세요
<crazynacho> 다크님 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-06
<Nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<autowiz2015> 와우 장애대박 ...
<autowiz2015> 환장하겠음...
<Nymph> autowiz2015: 릴렉스요...
<Nymph> 저는 지금 더워서 환장하겠습니다.
<Nymph> 완전 덥네요..
<Nymph> 장난 아니네요...
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 형~ 덥지 않아요?
<Nymph> 아.. 저긴 에어콘이 있지...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 추워
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 혹시 html 태그 중에서 자바스크립트나 제이쿼리로 그냥 안의 내용을 덮어쓰기 위한 용도의 태그 없을까?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그냥 span 쓰면 되나
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
<autowiz2015> 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui> 주말 행복하게들 보내세요~^^
<MK-BB> Server|Seony: 바쁘셔요? ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 퇴근~~
<readytoact> =_=
<nymph> 하이여
<Work^Seony> nymph, 금요일이라 학원 안가는구나
<nymph> Work^Seony: 네.. 금요일까지가면 주 20시간 되서 안되요. ㅋ
<nymph> 내일 출장 가시네요~
<Work^Seony> 내일 모레야.  일요일날 떠나거든
<nymph> 아.. 그렇군요..
<nymph> 어제 Mint 15로 업그레이드 했어요. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아무 문제 없이 한방에 끝~
<Work^Seony> 음... 난 민트는 좀..
<Work^Seony> 일단, 우분투는 하와이 대학교에 미러 서버가 있어서 빠르기도 하고,
<Work^Seony> 변종판은 우분투로 족해 ㅋ
<nymph> 오.. 하와이 대학교에 미러서버가 있군요...
<nymph> 어제 업글하는데 졸라 느려서 뒤지는줄.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 다운로드 받는데 2시간 걸림.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 속도 조낸 빨라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무도 안쓰니까.
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 근데, 아직도 cpu freq 가 제대로 동작않해서 큰일이예요. ㅜ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 그거 아마 커널 수동으로 컴파일해야할 거 같은데.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 윈도우에다 vmware 올려서 써
<nymph> 커널 컴파일 해볼까.. ㅋ
<nymph> 현재 이력서 정리중. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Work^Seony: 식사시간이네요... 맛나게 점심드세요~
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 땡큐
<Work^Seony> 플로리다 IP네..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-07
<Work^Seony> nymph, 자리에 있어?
<nymph> Work^Seony: 아네..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 물어볼게 있는데,
<nymph> 네
<Work^Seony> 까페24나 호스팅 업체에서는 퍼미션이 755에 소유권이 $USER:$USER인 상황에서 어떻게 웹앱들을 설치하게 해주는 거야?
<Work^Seony> 소유권이나 퍼미션등을 어플리케이션 설치 전후에 변경되도록하는 스크립트를 짜서 운영하는 거야?
<nymph> 그렇죠.
<nymph> 예를들어 ZeroXE 를 자동설치해준다 하면..
<nymph> 먼저 ZeroXE 를 웹을 통해서 설치하는게 아닌 Python 으로 설치되게 Python 프로그램을 짜요..
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 까페24 회원용 화면에서는 제로보드 설치 아이콘을 클릭하면, 서버 측에서는 그걸 자동화해서 처리해주는 스크립트가 돌아가는거구나..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 하기야, 그렇게 안하고서야 방법이 없긴 하지.   근데 그걸 웹프로그래머가 한단 말야?
<nymph> 노노..
<nymph> 그건 서버 관리자가..
<nymph> 그 회사에서는 서버 개발자라고 부르는데, 솔직히 서버 개발자라고 하면 부정확한 말이고
<nymph> 암튼.. 거긴 서버 개발자라고해서 그런거 만드는 애들 있어요..
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그래야 맞는거겠지
<Work^Seony> 서버개발자라기보단, 그냥 시스템 엔지니어들이 하는일 아냐?
<nymph> 서버 개발자면 리눅스 빠삭하게 알고 있고 거기서 Python, perl, bash, awk 등등 할줄 알아야해요..
<Work^Seony> 아... 서버용 개발자는 또 다른 분야겠구나
<nymph> 덤으로 cafe24 는 PHP 로 먹고사니까 PHP 할줄 알면 좋죠..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋㄸㅋ
<nymph> 시스템 엔지니어도 안 맞는게...
<nymph> 저런거는 사실... 자동화거든요..
<nymph> 궃이 맞춘다면 시스템 관리자? 자동화 프로그램 짜는 시스템 관리자 정도?
<Work^Seony> 스크립터 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 뭐. 그런 직업군은 없으니까요..
<nymph> 근데, 저 회사에서 서버개발했다고 하면 다른회사 가기가 참 애매하죠..
<nymph> Automation 프로그래밍은 다른 회사에서는 대부분 시스템 엔지니어가 같이 하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 하는 일이 제한되어있어서?
<Work^Seony> 아~
<nymph> 그런데 저 회사에서 서버개발자들은 시스템 엔지니어에 넣기가 좀 애매해요..
<Work^Seony> 내가 생각했던 거랑은 다르네.  여기는 하나만 파도 되고, 또 그런걸 좋아하다보니...
<Work^Seony> 한국은 모든걸 두루두루 잘해야한다는 사실을 자꾸 잊게되네
<nymph> 말로하면 애플리케이션 영역이랑 서버 영역이랑 맞물리는 경계선상에서 일하는 애들이죠..
<nymph> 그래서 저기서 일하는 애들은 PHP, JQuery, CSS 다 할줄알고 리눅스도 잘 알고 Python, perl, awk, bash 이런거 다 할줄 알아요..
<nymph> 대신 커널 컴파일, 리눅스 설치 등 이런거는 모르죠.. ㅋ
<nymph> 리눅스에 프로그램 설치 이런거 잘 못해요..
<Work^Seony> 서버 레벨에서 놀기는 해도 프로그래밍 쪽이네.
<Work^Seony> 나랑은 반대되는 직업군이구나 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 저야 경력이 이제는 10년쯤되니까
<nymph> 입문이야 리눅스로 했지만 직업경력시작은 PHP
<nymph> 그러니까 웹으로 입문해서 한 4년 하고..
<nymph> 저 회사에서 서버개발로 한 4년 일한 셈이지요
<Work^Seony> 음... 프로그래밍이 재밌긴 한데...
<nymph> 사실 저 일하는 애들도 좀 중요하긴 한데, 홀대 받죠.. 한국에서는.
<Work^Seony> 내가 보면, 프로그래밍이 더 공부 많이 해야하는거 같아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> cafe24는 웹 솔루션이 많은데, 웹 솔루션이 서버에 미치는 영향등을 사람들이 잘 몰라요
<nymph> 웹 개발자는 그냥 짜기만 한거고.. 그게 서버단에어떻게 자원을 소모하는지 모르는 거죠..
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그건 프로그래머들 보면 잘 모르는거 같더라고.
<nymph> 그걸 알려면 서버단을 알아야 하니까.. 웹 개발자가 서버단을 알 이유가 없는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 퍼미션이니 뭐니 하는 것도 잘 모르고..
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 해.  알 이유는 없긴 하지..
<nymph> 그래서 cafe24 에서는 새로운 웹 솔루션이 나오면
<nymph> 서버 개발팀에서 테스팅을 해요.
<nymph> 실제 서버에 올리고 잘동작하는지, cafe24 규격에 맞게 세팅이 되는지, 부하 테스트로 자원 소모가 많지는 않은지..
<nymph> 그런거 할라면 웹 프로그래밍 능력하고 서버를 다루는 능력하고 같이 알고 있어야 가능한 거죠..
<Work^Seony> 근데 그렇게 일하면 진행이 느리지
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 회사에서 싫어하고 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 진행이 느리지만 저렇게 하고 서비스를 오픈하면 장애비용이 줄잖아요.
<nymph> 솔루션 오픈전에 다 테스팅을 하니까..
<nymph> 형 말대로 회사에서는 오픈전에 시간끄는거 싫어하니까 제대로 않해요..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞아
<nymph> 메모리 많이 잡아먹는거 같다하면 서버에 메모리 더 꽃자고 하고 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 말 다했지.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨 많이 잡아먹는거 같다고 하면?
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 더 꽂을 수가 없잖아 ㅋ
<nymph> 더 꽃자고 하는 회사가 저기예요~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그러니까 내가 졸라 싫어했져... 사람 졸라 갈구고.. ㅋ
<nymph> 시스템팀에서 저말 들었다가 팀장이 본사로 급히 오셨다능.. 식식대면서.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우리는 돈이 없어서 있는 자원을 최대한 활용해야하는데.
<nymph> 돈없는 사람이 데탑이 제온임? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이 데탑은 사실 데탑용으로 맞춘건 아니더라고.
<Work^Seony> 클라우드 테스팅 하려고 맞춘거래
<nymph> 미국은 어떤지 모르겠는데,
<nymph> 암튼 저 회사에 서버개발자들 불쌍함.. 어딜가도 인정못받고. ㅋ
<nymph> 제대로 일도 못배우고.. 그냥 노가다로 허송세월. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 여기도 회사마다 다르겠지만, 한 분야만 파면 인정은 해줘.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 사실, 이것저것 다 아는 것도 별로 안좋아해
<nymph> 분야마다 하고 뭐 일 잇으면 모여서 처리하고 하면 그것도 좋은거니까
<Work^Seony> 글치
<nymph> 여러분야를 하면 깊이 있게 못하는 인식때문인가...
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 좀 그래.
<Work^Seony> 출장만 안가면 사수한테 이력서 얘기 좀 꺼내보고 싶은데,
<Work^Seony> 낼 모레 떠나는데, 일요일날 찾아가서 그 얘기 하면 좀 웃길거 같기도 하고..
<Work^Seony> 지금 확실치 않은게, 어느 기관에서 사람을 쓰려는지도 모르겠어.
<Work^Seony> 학교 내에 사설 기관이 하나 있거든..
<nymph> 천천히 하세요~
<nymph> 뭐 어쩔수 없져.. 딱히 취직하러 온것도 아니고. ㅋ
<nymph> 이력서도 쓰고 시간날때마다 돌아가면 필요한것들 프로그래밍하면서 보내고 있어요
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 생각해보면 아직 2달 넘게 남았어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그렇긴하져.
<nymph> 근데 뭐.. 저 안테는 시간이 그닥 많은건 아니라서요.
<Work^Seony> 만약에 예를 들어서,
<Work^Seony> 취업비자는 내주는데 영주권은 안내줄 확률이 거의 확실하다면, 그래도 일할 의향이 있어?
<nymph> 돌아가면 아마 바로 취업 준비를 해야할거예요... 9월부터 후반기 정규직 채용을 많이 하니까..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 취업비자만 있으면 기간이 얼마든 상관없잖아요?
<Work^Seony> 아니, 3년에 연장 한번 해서 총 6년이야
<nymph> 아.. 그렇구나..
<nymph> 암튼.. 취업비자 하면 댕겨야죠.. 좋은기횐데..
<Work^Seony> 물론, 영주권 안내준다고 하면 사실 혼자서 신청해도 되기는 돼
<nymph> 머리털 나서 외국에서 일해보는것도 좋은 경험인듯..
<Work^Seony> 그게 어떻게 될지 모르는게 문제지만..
<nymph> 취업도 취업이지만 말이 통해야죠. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> IT쪽은 언어가 좀 부족해도 상관없어.
<Work^Seony> 날 봐바. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 어이쿠.. 누구보고 누굴 보라시나.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 확실한거는
<nymph> 적어도 한국보다는 근무환경이라고 해야하나? 이런게 낫다는 거잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 많이 낫지.  여기서 일 몇년 하고나면 한국 못가
<nymph> 1년정도만 일한다고 하더라도 할 의향은 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 기를 쓰고 남을려고 하는거야
<nymph> 사실..
<nymph> 한국가도 회사를 댕겨야하나 하는 생각이예요.
<nymph> 이젠 나이도 있고해서 이 나이쯤되면 어디서도 프로그래머나 서버관리자로 안써줘요.
<nymph> 다들 팀장으로 쓸라고 그러지.
<nymph> 근데, 제가 팀장을 해본것도 아니고..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇구나... 내가 볼 때 너 정도 경력이면 울 사수가 무지 좋아할거 같은데
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그래서 요즘 시간나면 숙박 프로그램같은거 만들고
<nymph> 그걸 기반으로 간단하게 간이 사업자 신청해서
<nymph> 디자이너는 알바 쓰고..
<nymph> 간단 간단하게 펜션, 숙박 홈피나 만들어주고 돈받고.. 뭐 그리 살까 생각중이예요.
<Work^Seony> 하와이 유학 프로그램 만들어봐
<Work^Seony> 현지는 내가 하면 되잖아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 한국에 펜션, 숙박 홈피들은 죄다 플래쉬라서.. ㅋ
<nymph> Responsive Web 도 않되고.. 그래서 잘만 만들면
<nymph> 그래도 한동은 좀 돈이 되지 않을까 싶고.. 잘되면 그냥 쭉 사업하는거고. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 유학 프로그램은 별로고?
<nymph> 아무거나 상관 없어요.
<nymph> 근데 유학 프로그램? 그게 뭔지 잘 모르겠어요.
<nymph> 견적내주고 하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 프로그램 말고 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이 현지로 유학가는데 경비랑 숙소 이런거 해주는거
<nymph> 그런거는 생각해본적이 없어서요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 내가 볼 때는,
<nymph> 그거 하와이유학닷컴이랑 비슷한거 잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 비록 무비자로 오긴 했어도, 여기서 취업자리 알아봐바
<nymph> 그런쪽으로는 아예 몰라요.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 운 좋으면 될수도 있어.
<Work^Seony> 내가 늘 얘기하는 거지만, 사람을 직접 만나서 면접도 보고 얘기도 하고 그래야 된다니깐
<Work^Seony> 학교가 좋긴한게, 취업비자 신청하면 금방 나오거든.
<nymph> 그렇다 하더라구요.. 학교같은 공공기관? 그런데는 그냥 나오고
<nymph> 개인기업의 경우엔 내년 4월달 되어야 한다고..
<nymph> 신청기간이 따로 있다고 하더라구요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ H1-B는 매년 4월에 오픈하는데, 해마다 경쟁율이 달라
<Work^Seony> 올해는 정말 최악이었던게,
<Work^Seony> 오픈한지 2일만인가 3일만에 마감됐어
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 한국이 살기 어려우니까 다들 너도 나도 해외로 나갈려고 아우성이네요.
<Work^Seony> 이것도 경기를 많이 타서, 경기가 안좋으면 오히려 널널해져
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 경기가 안좋으면 유학생들이 돌아가거든 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 한국시각으로 봤을땐, 그래도 외국이 낫다예요.
<nymph> 한국이 점점 거지 같아지니까..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 부모님은 어떡하고?
<nymph> 아마 내년쯤에는 해외 이민 금지법 같은것도 만들 분위기예요~
<Work^Seony> 헐
<nymph> 부모님이라..
<nymph> 다들 너도 나도 이민가자고 하니까
<nymph> 새누리당에서 논의된적이 있었어요.. 해외 이민 금지
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너도나도 이민가는게 문제면, 잘 사는 나라로 만들 생각부터 해야지..
<nymph> 근데 해외 이민을 돈 많은 애들이 많이 가는 바람에
<nymph> 돈 많은 애들이 새누리당에게 뭐라뭐라 해서
<nymph> 없었던 일이 되었지요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옆 사무실 일하는 한국인 교수님도 한국 안갈거라더라 ㅋ
<nymph> 갈 이유가 없죠..
<nymph> 한국이 가장 큰 문제는 양반/상놈 과 같은 뭐랄까... 유교적 사고 방식?
<nymph> 그런게 많이 남아 있잖아요.. 사회적 직위가 곧 인간적 직위가 되는..
<nymph> 교수면 갈 이유가 없죠..
<nymph> 한국 교수사회도 서열인데, 거기다 한국에 박사들 넘쳐나요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하지만, 교수면 아마 한국이 더 편할 거야.  문제는 교수 되기가 어려워서 그렇지
<nymph> 어느 학교가 받아주겠어요.. 그거 강의하나 받을라면 학교에 얼마나 로비를 해야하는데요..
<nymph> 비정규직 교수가 얼마나 많은데요.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 엄청 많다더라고
<nymph> 비정규직 교수도 정규직 교수되기가 힘든데, 난데 없이 외국에서 교수했다고 바로 정규직으로 채용?
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 정규직 자리가 없는데요 뭐.. 거기다 문닫는 대학교가 얼마나 많은데요..
<nymph> 외국에서 교수했다는 사람들 한국에서는 미운오리예요..
<Work^Seony> 그렇구나
<nymph> 물론 이름있는 명문의 경우에는 다르지만, 애시당초 이름있는 명문대학교 교수가 국내로 갈 이유가 없다는게 함정이지요.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치.   ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 거기다 한국에 교수사회가 얼마나 더럽고 썩었는데요.. 알고나면 진짜 인간들 아님들..
<Work^Seony> 원래 위로 올라갈 수록 더 그래
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 거기다 한국은 위로 올라갈수록 서열화 시키는게 더 심각해져요. 아무리 나이 어려도 서열이 높으면 뭐 왕처럼 떠받들어야 하니.
<nymph> 내가 교수면 그냥 영주권 받고 눌러 앉고 말죠. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러니 너도 여기서 열심히 알아보고 가 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 가끔 고국이 생각나면 잠깐 나갔다 오고..
<Work^Seony> 내가 아는 회사 하나가 한국인 웹프로그래머 고용하는데, 문제는 거기는 취업비자는 안해줘
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 이것저것 알아보긴 할건데, 하와이 살려고 무슨일이든 한다는 거예는 조금 회의감이 있어서요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일이든 하라는건 아니고 ㅋ
<nymph> 알바만으로도 한국보다야 많이 벌겠지만
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 여기서 접시 닦으라는 소리는 아냐 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 뭐 암튼..
<nymph> 근데 왠 갑자기 제가 댕겼던 회사 이야기를 하는거예요?
<nymph> 솔루션 자동 설치같은거 해야하는거예요?
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 관리되는지 누가 물어보길래
<Work^Seony> 출장 가는거, 갔다오면 이력서에 한줄 늘어나서 좋긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 막상 갈 생각하니까 무쟈게 귀찮다
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 저기 회사 자동설치 완전 거지같이 되어 있어요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 진짜 거지같음.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 시스템 아키텍쳐를 바꿀라고 손댔다가 피 볼뻔했다능.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걍 스크립트들로 대충 때웠나보네.  굴러는 가는 정도로..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 진짜 굴러가는 정도.. 코딩도 완전 막코딩..
<nymph> 소스 코드 깠다가 '개갞끼' 욕 절로나옴..
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 금요일이라 학교가 완전 조용하네
<nymph> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 보통 금요일에 수업이 거의 없거든
<nymph> 한국도 거의 비슷해요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇구나
<nymph> 금요일날에 수업 안받을라고 학생들이 학기 초기만 되면 수강신청할때 머리 졸라 굴린다죠.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그러다보니 교수들도 금요일에 수업 안할라고 하고. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 어짜피 금요일날에 강의 개설해봐야, 정원을 못채우면 패강되니까..
<Work^Seony> 일요일에 내 사수 만나러 한번 가기는 가야하는데..
<Work^Seony> 너 데리고 가서 소개시켜줄까나 ㅎ
<nymph> 이력서는 다 썼어요..
<nymph> 기술위주? 뭐 그걸로 하니까 몇줄 않되는 난감한 현실... -_-;;
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다시 한번 보여줘봐
<nymph> 어이쿠.. 말도 잘못하는데 만나서 어케 하라고.. @.@
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 가서 이력서도 주고 얼굴도 보여주고
<Work^Seony> 일단은 그냥 생각만 하고있어
<nymph> 뭐 얼굴한번 보는것만으로 영광임요~ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 암튼 이력서 다시 보자.  너무 줄여쓴거 아닌가 좀 보게
<nymph> 이게.. 한국 서버에 올릴라고 하니까 프롬프트가 늦게떠요~ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고, php에서 include나 require 앞에 @ 붙이면 무슨 의미야?
<nymph> 확실히 cafe24 가 좋긴함.. 여기서 cafe24 서버 접속하면 빠름.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그거 warning 메시지 무시하라는 거예요~
<Work^Seony> 아...
<nymph> include 나 require 썼는데 경로에 그 파일이 없으면
<nymph> 화면이나 로그에 warning 메시지를 남기는데, @ 를 주면 무시하라는 거
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> Error Report Level 이 E^ALL 되어 있어도 저거 쓰면 무시되요~
<Work^Seony> 글치
<nymph> 저거 많이 쓰면 않조흔데.. 나중에 디버깅할때 못찾아요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 난 안써.  어디서 본건데 저게 뭔가 싶어서.
<Work^Seony> 암튼 이력서 다 올라가면 링크
<nymph> Work^Seony: 귀속말~
<nymph> 저 잠시 화장실~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-08
<readytoact> 좋은 블로그 섭스 알려주세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-01
<readytoact> -,.- 오늘 구로 놀러감다
<readytoact> 놀아주실분-
<ipter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 9월의 시작입니다.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 정말 피곤한데. 이번주만 버티자 하고 버티고 잇습니다.
<samahui_WS> 전 목요일까지만 버티면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 목요일 프리젠테이션만 하면 금요일부터 다음주 수요일까지 쭈욱~ 쉽니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 그런지 피곤해도 월요일이 마냥 활기차내요
<samahui_WS> Seony님 안녕하세요~ 일요일을 즐기고 계시겠군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xjYa6NXtTwU
<myobot> [링크 제목] Alienware - The Area-51 Desktop (2014) - YouTube
<samahui_WS> 에일리언웨어 신형 데탑 특이하게 생겼네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 에일리언웨어면, 웍스테이션이 아니라 완전 게임머신일텐데... 영상으로 봐서는 사양이 과해보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> i7-5960x 은 ddr-4와 직접도가 높아져 저전력에 저발열로 i7-4790k급 이상의 성능을 보여주는군요. 물론 멀티작업에서요... 그냥 일반적인 게임은 고클럭이 아직은 우위죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 오버율이 엄청나요 거진 40%나오니
<Seony> 근데, 사실 그렇게 오버클럭 하는 사람들 중에서 정말 그만한 클럭이 필요한 사람들이 얼마나 될까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> dd4가격도 그렇고 아직은 시기상조지만 올해 말이나 내년초쯤 시스템 한번 다 갈아업어줘여 겠어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그걸 그렇쵸
<Seony> 설령, 실제 기업시장에서 쓰이는 프로덕션용 서버만 해도 절대 오버는 안하잖아요
<samahui_WS> 안정화가 우선이니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 오버를 빼고 저전력이라는 점이 매리트 있어요
<Seony> 결국 오버클럭은 거의 게임머신용이나, 개인용 취미 덕질 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오버 되는 만큼 CPU에 여유가 있다는 어필은 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 DDR4 가격 착해질 올해말이나 내년을 노려서 업글해야겠어요
<Seony> 지난주 금요일날, 이것저것 해보다 결국은 안되서 일단 젠투를 설치했어요
<samahui_WS> 웍스 하드웨어적 결함은 아니구요?
<Seony> 거의 꼬박 하루를 걸려서 스테이지1부터 시작해서 베이스에서 X까지 빌드는 다 했거드요
<Seony> 그건 아닌거 같아요.  그래픽카드가 우분투랑 잘 안맞는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 힘드시겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 지포스가 ATI보다는 났자나요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 사무실가서 잘 되나 확인 한 번 해야하는데, 뭐 굳이 쉬는 날 할필요는 없으니 출근해서 해봐야죠
<Seony> 사무실에 카메라 하나 설치해두고 올걸 그랬어요
<samahui_WS> 우분투 지원드라이버말고 n당 사이트에서 받은 드라이버로 올려줘도 그런가요?
<samahui_WS> 사무실에 카메라요? 감시카메라?
<Seony> 리눅스 지원 드라이버로는 그래픽카드 당 모니터가 2개까지 밖에 안나와요
<Seony> 사무실에 감시 카메라 남는게 있거든요
<samahui_WS> 아~ 그래픽카드 묵어두셨군요
<samahui_WS> 그거 답없어요 제가 알기로 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 전 그래서 두개만 쓰죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그래픽카드가 놀아요
<Seony> 제 웍스에 넣은 그래픽카드가 쿼드로 K4000이라는 모델인데, 이게 모니터를 3개까지 연결할 수 있거든요
<samahui_WS> 연산으로 돌려서 활용은 하지만 좀 아깝죠
<Seony> HDMI + DP 2개 이렇게 3개가 있어요
<samahui_WS> 예 제 웍스도 그놈 들어가 있어요
<Seony> 이 그래픽카드가 2개가 박혀있으니, 총 모니터를 6개를 굴려야하는데요
<samahui_WS> 네개만 된다는거죠
<Seony> 우분투에 기본 포함된 Nouveau라는 드라이버가 4개까지 밖에 안되요
<Seony> 문제는, 엔비디아 공식 홈페이지에서 받은 드라이버는, 우분투에서 설치하면 커널 패닉이 뜨구요...
<Seony> 좀 조사를 해봤는데, ACPI를 아예 꺼버리니까 되긴 되더라구요
<samahui_WS> 그래요? 전 그건 문제 없던데요
<Seony> 문제는, acpi를 끄니까 시스템이 뭔가 굉장히 이상하게 돌아가요
<Seony> 대략 1분 간격으로 딜레이가 걸리거든요
<samahui_WS> 드라이버 버젼을 다른 놈으로 깔아보세요
<samahui_WS> 전 잘되는데 이상하네요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 던 모니터 달랑 두대만 쓰지만요
<Seony> 걍 검색하니까 드라이버가 그거 하나밖에 안나오더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 3개의 공유기가 있습니다. 무선랜도 뜨고요. 3개의 무선랜과 공유기유선랜모두 같은 네트웍그룹으로 만드는 방법있을까요?
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요 ... 아쉽겠네요
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 공유기에 DHCP를 끄시면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 공유기를 AP로만 쓰는거죠
<Seony> 브릿지 모드라고 해서, 공유기를 그냥 스위치허브 마냥 쓰는 거에요
<samahui_WS> 브릿지모드
<Seony> 네 AP처럼..
<razGon_MINILA> 유선은 그렇게 해서 완성했습니다.
<samahui_WS> 무선은 공유기가 지원하는게 있고 못하느놈이 있어요
<Heavensbus> 공유기 2개는 DHCP끄시고 나머지 1개 밑으로 넣으세요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 무선랜은 어떻게 해야될지 고민되더군요.
<Seony> 무선랜은, 이름을 갖게하시던 다르게하시던 그건 상관없을 거에요.
<Seony> 그냥 네트워크 쪽에서 DHCP만 꺼주시면 되요
<Seony> 3대 중 DHCP를 하나만 써야한다는 점만 기억하시면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 전 잠시 회의 댕겨올께요~
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_MINILA> 다녀오세요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 무선랜은 이름을 같이 하면 될까요? 세대가 다같은 아이피타임거.
<Seony> 네.  이름이 같은건 아무 상관 없어요
<razGon_MINILA> 유선은 그렇게 구축했습니다. 문제는 무선이요
<Seony> 거리가 멀면 문제가 되겠지만, 같은 거리에서라면 별 문제 없어요
<Seony> 무선랜 이름이랑 dhcp랑은 아무 관계 없어요
<razGon_MINILA> 제말은 공유기 1에 공유기 2,공유기3이 dhcp가 오프된상태에서 들어가고요.정확히는 1과2,3사이에 5포트 허브가 들어갑니다.
<Seony> 네 그러니깐요, 모든 공유기들이 서로 다 연결이 되어있는 상태에서, dhcp를 한 대만 켜시면 되는 거에요
<Seony> 무선랜이 이름이 같던 다르던 상관없구요
<razGon_MINILA> 무선랜이름도 같게 하면 되나요?
<Seony> 같게 해도 되고 다르게 해도 되요
<razGon_MINILA> 비번도 같이 하면 되겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 하나로 통합시키려구요.
<Seony> 저도 지금 집에서 쓰는 네트워크 구조가, 정말 중소기업 수준으로 복잡하게 해놨는데요, 결국은 dhcp하나에 나머지는 공유기+스위치 조합이거든요...
<Seony> 무선랜 이름이랑 비번 문제는, 네트워크 관련된 부분이라기보단 인증에 관련된 부분이에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 그게 하나의 네트워크로 묶여지냐 안묶여지냐는 다른 문제라는거죠
<Seony> 정리해드리면, 무선랜 이름과 비번은 맘대로 정하시구요, dhcp는 딱 한대만 키세요.
<Seony> 나머지는 브릿지모드 내지는 dhcp off 시키시구요.  그럼 됩니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 활기찬 월요일 ~!~!~!~!~!~! 히히
<samahui_WS> 활기차게 회의 하고 왔습니다. 하지만 또 다른 회의 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipter> 어제 술을 많이 마시고 잤더니, 오늘 아침 아주 헬이네요.
<ipter> 아직도 어지럽습니다..
<razGon_MINILA> ipter: 힘드시겠군요.
<ipter> 네.=_=
<razGon_MINILA> 숙취에 한가지 팁을 알려드릴께요.
<ipter> 고맙습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 음주하시고난뒤에 주무시기 전에 타이레놀이나 펜잘같은거 드시고 주무세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 위장약 잇으면 그것도 같이 드시면 좋습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 아침이 좀더 나을거에요.
<ipter> 근데 알콜하고 타이레놀 같이 먹으면 아주 않좋지 않나요?
<ipter> 간이나 신장에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 힘드시면 타이레놀드세요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저수지에 진흙물 한컵?
<samahui_TP> 칡즙도 숙취에 좋아요
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도 입니다. ㅋ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 네네
<ipter> 이제 정말 술을못마셔서모
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 몇가지 팁이 더 있지만, 그건 저만 가능한거라서요
<ipter> 어제는 기분이 좋아서 퍼마셨더니
<ipter> 오버했습니다..ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 그리고 아침에 일어나셔서 포카리 스웨트 드세요
<ipter> 제가 좋아하는 축구팀이 대승을 거둬서요.
<ipter> 허허허
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 먹어야 할건 타이레놀과 포카리 스웨트
<razGon_MINILA> 성남?
<ipter> 네네
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipter> 챙겨먹겠습니다.
<ipter> 아닙니다.
<ipter> 이제 상암 설탕 프로젝트 왔습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 시제이요?
<ipter> 네
<ipter> 검색될 수 있으니
<ipter> 바꿔부르겠습니다.
<ipter> 이제 한 2주 되었습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 충무로면 거기 빵이 죽인다는 이야기를 드리고 싶군요.
<ipter> 저 잠시 재접좀하고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 네네
<ipter> 빵..좋은정보 고맙습니다.
<ipter> 이미 접수되었슴을 알려드립니다.
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 요새 너무 뒤집어져있네요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 예전 문서가 도무지 쓸모가 없을 정도로 ... -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 뭔 설정 파일을 뒤져봐도 나오질 않 ... 버전업도 느리고 ... 끔찍해요. -_-
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘 많이 이상해요
<DarkCircle> 그저께 git 서버 구축한다는 업체쪽에서 문의가 들어와서 이것저것 봐주는데
<DarkCircle> 영혼이 육체를 이탈할뻔 ...
<ipeter> 오늘 점심 굶었습니다.
<ipeter> 도저히 먹을 몸상태가 아니네요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> DarkCircle님 혹시 git에 대해서 좀 아시나용?
<Markers> 이거 git 서버 가지고 노닥 거리고 있는데 user / passwd 타이핑 안하게끔 할려고 하는데 ssh key 넣는거 말고 다른 방법 있을려나요 =_=;
<DarkCircle> user@server:/git_root/repo.git
<DarkCircle> 아 ssh 키요?
<DarkCircle> 당연히 넣어야죠.
<DarkCircle> 암호 빼고 키 빠지면
<DarkCircle> 모든 사람이 저장소를 읽고 쓸텐데요.
<DarkCircle> 막말로 풀 받아서 처음 커밋으로 땡겨버린다음에 빈디렉터리 푸쉬하면 ... 할 말 없을지도?
<DarkCircle> 보안은 악세사리가 아니라 하라고 있는겁니다. ㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> Markers: 키 관리가 귀찮은 경우에는 gitlab 등을 사용하시면 좋을 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> gitlab을 쓴다고 해서 키 관리를 안하는건 아닌데 어차피 ID 비번 치고 들어가는건 매한가지.
<PotatoGim> 네, 단지 서버로 키 등록하는 과정에 인터페이스가 제공되니 좀 편하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 마일스톤이나 기본 위키도 제공되고.
<PotatoGim> 이슈트래킹이나..
<DarkCircle> 근데 마커스님은 ID/비번 치는것도 귀찮고 ssh 키도 싫다고 하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 지금 저희 git 서버가 구성이 좀 난해해서 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> https 통해서 접속한다면 ID 비번을 .git/config 에 저장해서 쓰는 방법이 있긴 한데 보안상 썩 좋진 않아요.
<Markers> ssh 키 넣고 할려면 해당 계정에 대해서 known_hosts 파일이었던가
<Markers> 거기에 입력하게끔 되어있는데 ldap으로 계정 통합되어있어서 -_-;
<Markers> 음. config 파일에 어떤식으로 작성하면 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 어떤 식인지는 .. 프론트엔드에 따라서 다르겠죠.
<Markers> 음. 클라이언트마다 다르나요?
<Markers> 왜 다르징 ;;
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트가 아니라 프론트엔드
<Markers> 앞단이 다르다는 말을 이해가 안되서 그러는데 설명을 좀 해주실수 있으실까요?
<Markers> 현재 git 서버 그냥 자체적으로 구성되어있는데.
<Markers> bitbucket이라든지 github 같은거 현재 쓰지 않고 있습니다.
<Markers> 자체 서버에서 git 설치해서 쓰고 있어요.
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 타이레놀 먹으면 다음날 숙취가 덜한가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> imsu: 예
<razGon_MINILA> 술마시면 일어나는 반응은 몇가지가있죠
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 저는 남들보다 숙취가 심한거 같아서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 꿀팁 감사합니다. ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 많은게 근육통과 두통이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 일어나서 포카리 스웨트 추천요.
<razGon_MINILA> 주무시기전에 타이레놀 한알 혹은 두알요. 기준은 체중.
<razGon_MINILA> 일어나서 포카리 스웨트와 같은 스포츠 음료요.
<razGon_MINILA> 위장약은 옵션.
<imsu> 아하 ^^
<imsu> 역시 의학박사님 ~~!~!~!~!~!~! 히히히
<razGon_MINILA> 별말씀이십니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그전에 꾸준히 비타민씨같은거 많이 드시면 주력이 늡니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비타민씨가 좋은 효능이 있는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> https://coderwall.com/p/sitezg
<myobot> [링크 제목] Johan BLEUZEN : Force git to clone with "https://" instead of "git://" urls
<imsu> DarkCircle: 이게 뭔가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 음..; 찾고 잇는게 아닌데 ;
<imsu> 음? ㅋㅋ
<Heavensbus> 음주 후에 타이레놀은 위험해요. https://www.google.co.kr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%ED%83%80%EC%9D%B4%EB%A0%88%EB%86%80+%EA%B3%BC%EC%9D%8C&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tQgEVL77LaaJ8Qei94DYDw#channel=fs&newwindow=1&q=%ED%83%80%EC%9D%B4%EB%A0%88%EB%86%80+%EC%88%99%EC%B7%A8
<myobot> [링크 제목] 타이레놀 과음 - Google 검색
<razGon_MINILA> http://mabari.tistory.com/211
<myobot> [링크 제목] 마바리의 운동과 건강 ::
<razGon_MINILA> 이분 가정의학과 전문의신데 남기신 블로그가 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 대량으로 드시면 문제가 되지만 그리 큰문제는 안됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 숙취가 심하신 분이 술을 계속 드시지 않겟죠.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그것도 맞는 말씀이긴 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 위험하죠. 하지만 그렇게 생각하면 못먹죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 한국의사로서 진짜 웃긴게.
<razGon_MINILA> 약을먹으면 속이 쓰리네, 간이 망가지고 위가 망가지네 그러시면서 왜 약초나 다른 생약성분은 안그럴거라고 생각하시는지 모르겟어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그것들을 기반으로 만든 약물인데 말이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 특히 가시오가피나 인진쑥, 간에 좋으시다는 분들 드신다면 말려주세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한달에 한두번씩 대학병원에 약초성 급성간염 오셔서 입원하시는 분들이 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그분들 드시는 가장 많은 약제가 위에 두가지.
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 다른 한약이나 정체모를 뿌리나 줄기등...
<razGon_MINILA> 한가지 더 말씀드리자면 에탄올과 메탄올 아실겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 에탄올은 곡물을 발효시켜서 증류시켜서 만드는 알콜입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 주정이라고 하죠.酒精
<razGon_MINILA> 이것도 간독성은 있지만 적죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 메탄올은 나무에서 추출하고요. 이건 독성이 더 심합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아시다 시피 나무에서 증류를 한다는 건 이런 독성을 가지고 심한 간독성을 가지게 되는 것입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 눈멀고, 간이 녹아서 가버립니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 제발 주위에 한의사분아니고 다른 분에게 약초 받아서 약짓지 마세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 한의사 분들도 가끔 그런실수 저지르는데. 일반분들은 더한 경우도 많겠지만요
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 아 맞다 그러고보니 옻이 위에는 좋은데 간에는 안좋다는 말 들어본거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 헐...
<razGon_MINILA> 제발 드시지 말라니깐요!!
<razGon_MINILA> 그것으로 한달동안 고생하신분이 많아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 위에 좋기는 개뿔!! 위장약 드시면 좋아져요!!
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.koreahealthlog.com/4016
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옻닭 먹고 죽을 뻔한 사연
<razGon_MINILA> 극단적인 예이지만 사망에 이를수 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 왜 위기탈출 넘버원이 자꾸 죽는다는 말을 하는지 이해가되는군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 보시면 아시겠지만 옻은 . 나무의 방부를 하기 위해서 쓰이는 페인트입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것이 위에 좋다고요?
<razGon_MINILA> 이건 아니잖아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 효능이 있다고 해도 용량이 극소량이 들어갈겁니다.
<Heavensbus> 다른 기사 보니 하루 1200mg + 알콜 섭취로 신장 손상이 올 수 있다는 연구가 있더라구요. 보통 크기 두 알이면 1000mg 인데 조심해야 할 거 같아요.
<Heavensbus> 어차피 타이레놀 같은 경우는 대체제가 많아서... 덱시부프로펜 약 드시면 될거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 아세트 아미노펜 자체가 워낙 몸에 무리를 주는 약물이라 ... (...)
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 헐 그럼 옻닭같은거 먹으면 안되는거에요? ㅜ.ㅜ;; 조기축구 아저씨들 옻닭 엄청 좋아하시는데 ;;;;;;;
<imsu> 무슨 맛으로 먹는지는 모르겠지만..(저는 닭 맛으로 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ)
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 드시면 안됩니다.
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 아하~ ㅜ.ㅜ;; ... 먹지 말아야할 음식이 많이 있는거군요 .. ㅜ.ㅜ;;;
<razGon_MINILA> 먹을수 있는게 많은데 궂이 드실필요없죠.
<imsu> 음 ~~ 어렵고도 어렵도다 ~!~! ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ~
<Seony> hi
<DarkCircle> http://www.victor.or.kr/kor/sn_news/2013/02/645-5.htm
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옻의 효능과 부작용
<DarkCircle> 약과 독을 모두 함유하고 있으므로 잘 알고 사용해야 한다.
<DarkCircle> 좋다고 무턱대고 먹지 말라는 의미군요.
<DarkCircle> 근거가 어디에 있는건진 모르겠지만 ... "주의할 점은 대체적으로 AB형과 B형에게는 약이 되고, A형은 반응이 적고, O형은 열이 많은 체질이므로 나쁘다. O형은 옻이 심하게 오르면 심장마비 증세가 올 수도 있다."
<Seony> DarkCircle: 젠투에서 lightdm으로 X 띄울려면 혹시 xdm도 같이 설치해줘야하나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 xdm은 필수.
<DarkCircle> 아 혹시 xdm 부팅할때 쓰시게요?
<Seony> 네  일일히 startx 하기싫어서요
<DarkCircle> xdm은 기본이예요.
<Seony> 우분투에서 제 사무실 웍스테이션 그래픽카드 문제가 심해서, 결국 젠투 했어요
<Seony> 베이스 빌드 다 끝내고 X랑 KDE까지 다 끝냈거든요
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 ... 걸어놓고 목탁 두드리고 명상하고 있는게 정신건강에 좋은듯.
<Seony> 하루만에 다 끝내긴 했어요
<DarkCircle> 벌써 크뎅까지 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 머신 스펙이 도데체 어떻게 되길래 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 문제는, 젠투에서도 그래픽카드가 잘 붙을거냐가 문제지만요...
<DarkCircle> 모니터가 델 이런거 아니면 아마 처음에 잡는데 골치아플거예요
<Seony> 음... 스펙이...
<Seony> 제온 E5-2643이에요.  옥타코어에 램 64기가...
<DarkCircle> xorg.conf 수동으로 잡아야 ... nvidia-config가 잘 안돌아가서 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 옥타+램64!
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 후덜덜
<Seony> 그래픽카드는 쿼드로 K4000 두 장 박혀있꾸요...
<Seony> SSD에 SAS 6G HDD
<Seony> 저 잠시 심부름요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/343.13/README/supportedchips.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Appendix A. Supported NVIDIA GPU Products
<DarkCircle> 지원하는군요.
<DarkCircle> Quadro K4000Quadro K4000 	0x11FA 	D
<DarkCircle> 모니터랑 여차저차 해서 xrandr이랑 EDID값 파싱해서 보시고 잘 세팅하시면 ...
<razGon_MINILA> Seony:  일요일 잘보내시고 계신지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 개그 콘써트 보세요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 옥타코어!! 64기가!!
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 재접합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<razGon_MINILA> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> 여기는 내일도 휴일이라서 간만에 행복합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<razGon_MINILA> 9월1일이 무슨 날인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 개강일??\
<Seony> 9월 1일이 무슨 날이라기보단, 9월 첫째주 월요일은 노동절이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라의 5월1일과 같은 날이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 쓸데없는 날이지만.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 악독 원장.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 월요일인데 환자도 없고 내일 이사갑니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 목요일에 네트워크 구성하려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 짧은 멀티탭좀 구입하고 싶군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 줄 없는 멀티탭도 있지않나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴 하죠
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 수직으로 멀티탭이 아니라 특이한 형태의 멀티탭이 필요할듯 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> T자형의 멀티탭이 되는지 집에가서 사용해 보려구요.
<Seony> 찾아보시면 다양하게 있을 거에요...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결국 드라이버 해결 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 언제나 그렇지만 커널 컴파일은 옵션을 걸어놔도 느리네요
<Seony> 일단 지금 xdm 빌드하고 있어요
<Seony> lightdm 설정파일이 생각보다 많이 복잡하네요
<Seony> 우분투에서 엄청 간소화시켰군요
<Seony> 모니터 6개 중에서 3대는 마우스&키보드 입력을 받으면 안되기 때문에, Multi-Seat을 구성해야하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 이번주말이나 추석떄 서버재구성을 하려고 해요
<razGon_MINILA> 14.04버전으로 해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이번은 오픈박스로 구성하려고해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 크런치뱅처럼요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 목요일은 OMV서버 구축도 같이 해볼려합니다.
<DarkCircle> lightdm이 gdm 같은 부류라면
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그거보다 ...는...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 KDM 쓰셔도 될거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 아니면 slim
<DarkCircle> lightdm 메뉴얼 번역된게 있을텐데 ..
<Seony> 하긴 뭐 lightdm이나 kdm이나 그게 그거긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 기능은 완전히 다르긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM/ko
<myobot> [링크 제목] LightDM - Gentoo Wiki
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 ... xdm을 베이스로 해서 브릿지처럼 동작을 하는놈이죠.
<DarkCircle> USE 플래그는 ... 오래된 내용이니 신경쓰시지 마시고 그냥 try 해보시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 처음에는 USE 플래그에서 아주 중요한거 몇개만 넣고 빌드했는데, 이게 어떤건 안넣으면 안되더라구요
<Seony> 좀 황당했던게, USE에 아파치 안넣었다고 php도 제대로 설치가 안되더라구요
<Seony> 그리고, 플래그를 몇개만 넣으니까 오히려 portage/package.use 파일에 항목을 넣어야만 빌드가 되는 것도 있꼬...
<Seony> 암튼 USE는 참 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요샌 USE 플래그끼리 엉키기도 하고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> USE만 쓴다고 이게 일이 해결되진 않더라고요
<DarkCircle> 옵션이 하도 많아서 ...
<Seony> 근데 만약에 package.use에 넣은 패키지들이 업그레이드 되면, 안에 있는 것들은 어떻게 되는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> package.use가 우선이예요
<DarkCircle> 그 다음이 시스템이고.
<DarkCircle> 아 시스템보단 ...
<DarkCircle> package.use -> /etc/portage/make.conf -> system.
<DarkCircle> 이 순서가 맞을듯.
<DarkCircle> 패키지 마스크 언마스크도 역시 마찬가지.
<Seony> 그러니까 예를 들어서, =dev-lang/python-2.7.7 sqlite 라고 되어있을 경우에, 파이썬이 2.7.8이 되면 sqlite는 어떻게 처리해줘야하는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<Seony> 걍 냅두면 알아서 package.use 파일 업데이트 해주나요?
<DarkCircle> 그렇게보단 차라리 >=dev-lang/python-2.7 sqlite
<DarkCircle> 2.6 이하는 어차피 obsolete라 지원이 안돼요.
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 하시면 알아서 다 붙스빈다.
<DarkCircle> 습니다.
<Seony> 일단 엔비디아 모듈은 잘 올라온거 같은데, 모니터 셋업은 여기서 할 수 없으니... 내일 모레 출근해서 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘도 고해상도 콘솔화면은 프레임버퍼라고 부르나요?
<DarkCircle> 벌써 9시라니 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 네 vesafb 요
<DarkCircle> 이건 grub에서 설정해주시면 돼요
<Seony> 그럼 vesafb만 이머징하면 되는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 커널 컴파일할때 옵션 잘 주셔야 해요
<DarkCircle> 음 이머징이라기보단...
<Seony> vesafb라고는 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/ko
<DarkCircle> 이거인가 ..
<myobot> [링크 제목] NVidia/nvidia-drivers - Gentoo Wiki
<Seony> 일단 커널은, genkernel로 했어요
<imsu> 뜨하~!~!~!
<DarkCircle> 맞군요.
<DarkCircle> 저거 참조해보시고 번역안된부분은 그냥 무시하셔도 되고요.
<DarkCircle> genkernel 설정하는 부분만 잘 보시면 딱히 문제 없을겁니다.
<DarkCircle> grub 셋팅할때
<DarkCircle> kernel 라인을 ...
<DarkCircle> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.10-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb vga=0x31A
<Seony> 그럼, 커널에서만 제대로 컴파일되어있으면 별도의 패키지는 필요없는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 대에~충 저런식으로 잡아주시면 고해상도로 나와요.
<DarkCircle> 커널에선 ...nvidia 드라이버가  빠지고요
<DarkCircle> nvidia-drivers 가 들어가는거죠.
<DarkCircle> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
<DarkCircle>       Latest version available: 343.13-r1
<DarkCircle>       Latest version installed: 343.13-r1
<DarkCircle>       Size of files: 72,548 KiB
<DarkCircle>       Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/
<DarkCircle>       Description:   NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver
<myobot> [링크 제목] Visual Computing Leadership from NVIDIA
<DarkCircle>       License:       GPL-2 NVIDIA-r2
<Seony> 그러면, 드라이버가 중첩되서 로딩되진 않을테니,
<Seony> KDE를 띄우려면 fb는 포기해야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 음..
<DarkCircle> fb는 됩니다.
<Seony> vesa로 띄우면 되겠죠 뭐
<DarkCircle> 방법은 위에 알려드린대로.
<DarkCircle> 네 프렘버퍼는 베사로 하시면 돼요. 잘 돌아가요.
<Seony> 뭐 초고해상도를 원하는게 아니라,  걍 적당히 보기좋을 정도의 해상도를 원하는 거거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그 보기좋을 해상도라는게 ㅎㅎ 27인치에서 2560x1440이 베서 프레임버퍼에서 지원이 될 정도니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 베서 -> 베사
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 1024도 충분해요
<Seony> 일단 그러면 걍 베사로 고고씽 해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 하여간 x11 쪽은 ...
<DarkCircle> xorg.conf 튜닝만 잘하면 됩니다.
<Seony> 예전에 우분투 12.04에서 맞춰둔 파일이 있어요
<Seony> 참 그리고, 젠투에서 어떤 명령어가 어떤 패키지에 있는지 찾을려면 어떤 명령어 써야되요? equery belongs command_name 맞아요?
<DarkCircle> 그게 콰드로에서도 맞는 설정이면 그냥 넣으셔도 돼요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> emerge -s
<DarkCircle> 그리고 /usr/portage/ 들어가신다음에 카테고리 한번 쓱 보시고
<DarkCircle> 카테고리 들어가셔서 확인하시는 방법도 있구요
<Seony> 음... 우분투의 command-not-found 패키지가 절실하군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 가령 iptables 말고 방화벽 유틸리티를 찾아보고 싶다 그러면
<DarkCircle> cd /usr/portage/net-firewall
<DarkCircle> ls
<Seony> 데비안 계열만 정말 오래쓰다가 젠투 쓰니까, 정말 차이가 크네요...
<DarkCircle> 데비안 계열이 패키지 관리는 유기적으로 참 잘되는데 검색할때 분류가 안되어 있으니까
<DarkCircle> 모르는 패키지는 찾기 힘들어요
<Seony> 그건 그래요
<DarkCircle> 보통 사람들 잘 안쓰는 변태스러운 패키지도 금방 찾을 수 있게 만들어놓은게 port.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 빼다 박은게 젠투 portage
<DarkCircle> 심지어 젠투에서 쓸 수 있는 폰트가 뭔지 /usr/portage/media-fonts 여기 가면 그냥 바로 나와요.
<Seony> 불과 2일 사이에 일어난 일들 중에서 가장 감탄스러웠던게 emerge -uDN @world 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어찌보면 가장 변태스럽구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> emerge @preserved-rebuild 이놈이 궁극의 명령인데 ...
<DarkCircle> 빌드하다 의존성 깨져서 리빌드 할 때 이놈이 거의 60% 정도는 복원해줘요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 커널 빌드하고 나서 서드파티 리빌드할땐
<DarkCircle> emerge @module-rebuild
<Seony> ~amd64로 놓고 설치했다가, 너무 문제가 많아서 걍 안정버전으로 돌려놨어요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 문제가 많으면 하나하나 체크해서 mask 시도하시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 최신버전이면 버전 뒤로 살짝 돌려보는것도 좋고
<DarkCircle> php랑 python이라든지 ruby 이런건 옵션 다 주셔야됩니다.
<Seony> 지금 /proc/config.gz 불러와서 보니까 fb_vesa랑 agp, framebugger 전부 y 되어있네요
<DarkCircle> PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"
<DarkCircle> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"
<DarkCircle> USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3"
<DarkCircle> PHP_TARGETS="php5-4 php5-5"
<DarkCircle> RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21"
<DarkCircle> 이걸 /etc/portage/make.conf 에...
<DarkCircle> CONFIG_PROTECT="--autounmask-write" 이것도 들어가고요 ..
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 문제 생기면 ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"로 퉁치면 되고 ... (귀찮..)
<DarkCircle> 터미널 창을 80컬럼으로 맞춰놓고 워드랩 된상태에서 줄을 세면 make.conf 제 파일이 100여줄이돼요
<Seony> 메타패키지 빌드하다 중간에 에러내서 해결하고 다시 시작하면, 전부 다 다시 빌드하나요?
<DarkCircle> 주석 빼고도 100줄이 넘더군요 .
<DarkCircle> 음 다 다시 빌드는 아니고 어차피 돼서 R로 나온건 빌드 안할거구요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 중간에 USE 플래그 바뀌면  rR로 나와서 리빌드 지가 알아서 하게 되고 ..
<Seony> 요즘 컴퓨터들이 빨라져서 젠투 쓰는데 컴파일 시간은 크게 무리가 안가겠네요
<Seony> 저야 스테이지 1부터 해서 오래 걸렸지만..
<imsu> 재부팅 하고 돌아오겠습니다용 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저도 처음 쓸 적에는 닥치고 스테이지 1이었는데
<DarkCircle> 언젠가부터 스테이지 1을 빌드하기 시작하면 ...
<DarkCircle> perl 이라든지 mpfr 같은놈들이 붕가붕가 댄스를 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결국 멘탈 건강 유지 차원에서 스테이지 1 빌드를 폐지.
<Seony> 패키지 두어개만 nodeps로 해주면 되요.
<Seony> 스테이지1에서는 거의 에러내는 경우가 없어요
<DarkCircle> nodeps란게 말이 조금 이상한데 ... 이유를 찾아보면 결국 순환 의존 걸려서 문제가 생기는거더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 플래그를 빼고 리빌드.
<Seony> 음... 저는 방금 splashutils 빌드하는데 에러를 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이러다 진짜 댁에 못들어가실듯 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 지금 집이에요
<Seony> 여기는 일요일이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> (!)
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 생각코 보니 머신 스펙을 보니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 쓰레기통 같네요 'ㅅ'a ..
<DarkCircle> 다른 머신인가 (...)
<Seony> 좀 비슷한데, 다른 거에요.
<Seony> 쓰레기통은 제 개인물건이고, 웍스테이션은 학교 사무실 컴퓨터에요
<Seony> 그 모니터 6개 달린 컴퓨터 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 원격으로 쓰시는가보네요
<Seony> 네 vpn으로 접속해서 빌드 중이죠
<Seony> 어차피 byobu 있으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 결국 커널이 제대로 빌드가 되느냐가 문젠데 ...
<DarkCircle> 리부붓했는데 안뜬다고 하면 캐망.
<Seony> 커널이야 genkernel all로 이미 지난주 금요일날 빌드 다 했죠
<razGon_MINILA> 주관식 5점.
<razGon_MINILA> 피벗되는 모니터가 좋은 점과 나
<razGon_MINILA> 피벗되는 모니터가 좋은 점과 니쁜 점을 기술하시오..
<Seony> 피벗이 그 모니터 돌리는거죠?
<razGon_MINILA> ^^;;
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Seony> 돌려서 세로로 쓰면, PDF 읽을 때 무지 좋아요
<Seony> 웹서핑하기도 좋고
<Seony> 전체화면으로 놓고 쓰는 프로그램들은 상당히 좋습니다.
<Seony> 나쁜 점은, 그놈의 시야각 떄문에... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 시야각이 떨어지나요?
<Seony> 그러니까, 좀 이상해요
<razGon_MINILA> 좌우 시야각이 세로 시야각으로 되서 별루가 되는 건가요?
<Seony> 모니터가, 위아래는 시야각이 잘나오는데 좌우는 좀 그렇잖아요
<Seony> 그러다보니, 모니터를 세로로 세우면 고개를 돌릴 때마다 화면이 묘하게 바뀌는게 좀 거슬리죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 말하는 시야각은, 사람 눈을 말하는게 아니라 모니터 액정 패널 시야각 말씀드리는 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 그러니깐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 시야각이 세로로 보는 시야각은 다른거군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것이 좌우가 될때는 별루인거군요
<DarkCircle> 세로로 세워서 쓸때는 정면으로 바라볼 수 있게 해야돼요.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 색이 바랜것처럼 보여서 눈에 안좋더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<monos> 전 TN패널 밖에 안 써봐서 모르겠지만  광시야각 모니터 쓰면 누워서 봐도 정면을 보는 느낌으로 쓸수 있다고 해요
<wine> 저기용~
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 쓰는 것을 사이드로 하고 새로 27인치짜리 사는데 피벗이 되는 놈이 있어서요.
<wine> 혹시
<wine> 삼바 system-config-samba 설치해서 사용중인데요
<monos> 피벗으로 새로로 쓰면 정면에 놓고 쓸거 아니면 보기 불편할거 같네요
<wine> 런처에서 클릭시 실행 안되는데 터미널창에서 실행하면 잘 나오거든요
<wine> 이유 아시는분~~~
<razGon_MINILA> 헋.... 제전공이 아니라서 조용히 잠수... wine 님지송요
<wine> 큭
<wine> 이거 알다가도 모를일이네요 에러가 나는것도 아니고 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 데스크탑 삼바 거의 안써봐서 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 실행시 터미널 창 표시 에 체크하시면 될듯.
<wine> 그건 어떻게 해요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 펀투는 어때요?
<monos> wine, 님 저는 system-config-samba 방금깔았는데 데스크탑에 아예 안나오네요
<DarkCircle> 펀투는 젠투의 조잡함을 보완했는데요. 옛날에 젠투를 열정적으로 썼던 송모 님이 ... 펀투에서 마저도 스트레스를 받아서
<monos> wine, 님 파일 관리에서 속성에서 공유 폴더 지정 하면 되네요
<DarkCircle> 결국 젠투 펀투 다 버리고 윈도우에 cygwin을 얹어서 쓰시더군요.
<wine> 파일관리요>
<monos> 파일 관리자 없으세요?
<monos> 노틸러스나 다른 파일관리자
<monos> 있을건데
<wine> 명령어가 모에용?
<monos> wine, 님 우분투 뭐 쓰시는데요?
<wine> 내폴더 이건가요
<monos> 네
<wine> 우분투 12.04
<monos> 내폴더 그게
<monos> 내 폴더 그거 더블클릭한게 파일관리자에요
<monos> 거기서 마우스 우클릭하고
<DarkCircle>  /usr/share/applications/blabla.desktop 찾으셔서
<DarkCircle> Terminal=true
<monos> 내폴더에서 자기가 공유하고 싶은 폴더로 가서 우클릭해서 속성 눌러서 메뉴에 보면 쉽게 알수 있을거에요
<monos> system-config-samba가 그렇게 연동 되었네요
<monos> 민트에선 독립적으로 창이 나오던데 우분투에선 독립적으로 창이 안나오네요
<wine> 공유 하기 하면 안되는데
<wine> 지금 윈도우에서 삼바 접속은 되는데
<DarkCircle> Seony, 그러니까 결론은 펀투는 s/rsync/git 일뿐 ... 스트레스를 경감하는데는 아무런 도움이 안된다 카더라... 더군요.
<DarkCircle> funtoo 인트로덕션에서도 핵심 부분은 젠투와 공유한다고 ...
<Seony> 그게 그거네요
<Seony> 그럼 젠투 만든 사람은, 왜 다시 젠투에 합류를 못한 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 그 젠투 만든 사람이 funtoo 프로젝트 메인테이너니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까, 펀투 시작 전에요...
<monos> wine, 님 터미널에서 /etc/samba/smb.conf 편집기로 공유 폴더에 comment = Network Logon Service 명령어 하나 넣어 보세요
<Seony> 차라리 펀투를 하지말고 젠투에 재합류했으면 됐을텐데요..
<monos> wine, 님 그리고 service samba restart
<wine> 아니 공유는 되는데 그 system-config-samba 라는 프로그램이 런처에서 실행이 무반응 터미널에서 실행시 삼바 공유 설정 할수있는 창이 떠요
<DarkCircle> 조직이 너무 커져버리니까 통제도 제대로 안되고 비효율적으로 굴러가고 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 의견을 내면 이걸 반영하는데 무지 시간이 오래걸리고 ...
<Seony> 지금도 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 조직 자체가 좀 뭐랄까 ... 쓸데없이 보수적이예요
<DarkCircle> 지금은 그걸 보완하려고 wiki를 쓰기로 했고
<DarkCircle> 1~2년전에 부랴부랴 서베이를 해서 뭔가 좀 개선해보려고 하기 시작했죠.
<Seony> 데비안 마냥 커뮤니티가 탄탄하진 않군요
<wine> 삼바 설정 도구 라는 프로그램
<DarkCircle> 그런데 이미 때는 늦었고, 고수는 말없이 망가진 배포판을 계속 손봐주는 중이고 ..
<DarkCircle> 젠투 배포판 메인테이너 일부가 GNU+gnome 멤버예요.
<Seony> 음... 특이하네요.  젠투 기본 wm은 kde인데..
<DarkCircle> 그 멤버중 일부가 작년에 한국에 왔다갔었던거 같은데 ..
<monos> wine, 님  저는 잘 모르겠네요 프로그램 방금 깔아봐도 프로그램이 안나오네요
<DarkCircle> 아마 바뀌었을거예요 몇년전에 xfceFh
<DarkCircle> 로
<wine> 그럼 혹시 우분투 데스크탑에서 윈도우에서 쓰는 바로가기 같은거 만들수는 없나요?
<Seony> 이젠 익숙치 않은 배포판 쓰기가 쉽지않네요.
<DarkCircle> 적응하는데 조금 시간이 걸려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> revdeps-rebuild에서도 엔비디아 패키지 깨졌다고 나오고..
<Seony> 근데 이건 드라이버 직접 받아다 수동으로 설치한거거든요
<DarkCircle> 아 직접 받으시면 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 emerge 로 받아다가 설치하셔야 ...
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 의존성 관리가 힘들어집니다.
<Seony> 아 그런 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<monos> wine, 님 전 우분투 유니티드 안써서 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 음... 그러면, 이머지로 받아다 설치하면 기존의 파일들 덮어쓰겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 우측에 바로가기는 넣을수 있는걸로 알아요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 중간에 컬리전 디텍션을 하긴 하는데
<monos> 왼쪽에 새로줄 있는데 거기에 바로가기 넣을수 있을텐데요
<monos> 저두 예전에 잠깐 써봤는데 쉽게 되었는걸로 기억함
<DarkCircle> 효과가 안나면 기존의 파일을 지우고 다시 이머지하면 되죠.
<wine> ㅜㅜ 네 다시 깔아야 하나 여지것 잘 쓰다가 이러네요 ㅠㅠ
<wine> 이거 리눅스를 몇번 까는건지... 휴~
<DarkCircle> 제 멘탈이 부처인가 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> collision detecting 하긴하는데, 설치는 이상없이 잘 되는거 같네요
<Seony> revdep-rebuild 했는데 문제 없는거 보니까 괜찮나봐요
<DarkCircle> 문제 있으면 나중에 또 빌드하면 되죠ㅋ
<DarkCircle> (ㅇ,ㅇ?)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 커널 때문에 멘붕(...)
<Seony> 그나저나 splashutils가 빌드가 안되네요
<Seony> 걍 빌드하지 말까 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> splashutils라면
<DarkCircle> ... plymouth 같은거 말씀하시는건지?
<Seony> 아뇨 fb에 테마 꾸미는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 음 그러니까 처음 시작할때 화면 나오는거 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 테마라면 ...
<DarkCircle> 백그라운드?
<Seony> 네 로고나 그림파일 넣는거..
<Seony> 구글링 좀 해봤는데, 해당사항이 없는지 잘 안되네요
<Seony> 걍 하지말아야겠어요 ㅋ
<monos> 미노우보드가 우리나라에 정식유통사 통해서 들어올 일은 없겠죠?
<Seony> 일단 베이스 빌드 다 했고, KDE도 다 했으니... 남은건 내일모레 출근하면 확인하는 일만 남았네요
<DarkCircle> 아 .. 뭔지 알거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 느리긴 느리네 ..
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fbsplash
<myobot> [링크 제목] fbsplash - Gentoo Wiki
<DarkCircle> 이게 아마 해답이 되지 않을까 싶기도 한데
<DarkCircle> 아 참고로 젠투에선 systemd 쓰시지 마시고요
<DarkCircle> openrc+udev 쓰세요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 안그래도 스테이지 1부터 udev 컴파일했어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> systemd는 진짜 no warranty예요. 메뉴얼도 부실하고
<Seony> 저도 udev이 더 익숙해서요... 근데 얘네들 NIC이름을 이상하게 바꾸데요...
<Seony> eth0을 enp5s0f1 이렇게 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 걍 udev 룰 작성해서 eth로 바꿔버렸어요
<DarkCircle> 그게 무슨 이름이라카더라
<DarkCircle> 왜 eth 를 쓰지 말라고 하냐면요
<DarkCircle> pci 어드레스 기준으로 순서대로 가야 되는데
<DarkCircle> eth를 쓰면 지멋대로 순서가 바뀌거든요
<DarkCircle> enp1s2 블라블라 ...
<DarkCircle> eno2
<DarkCircle> 이런식.
<Seony> 나름 이유가 있었던거군요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아마 75-persistent 어쩌구랑 eth 검색해보시면
<DarkCircle> 예전에 udev에서 썼던 conf 파일이 있는데 이제 다 필요없다고 지우라는 이야기가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 커널에서 다 알아서 해주기 때문에.
<Seony> 안그래도 dmesg 보니까 eth로 나온걸 다시 바꾸더라구요
<DarkCircle> udev는 넘겨 받은걸로 해서 /dev 의 뭐시기뭐시기랑 물려주는 역할.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<myobot> [링크 제목] PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<DarkCircle> udev에서 systemd로 넘어오기 전에 이미 이런 작업이 진행되었었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 2년전이었던거 같네요 .
<DarkCircle> 2년전이 아니라 1년전이구나 -ㅅ- ..
<Seony> 전 잠시
<monos> DarkCircle, 님 KDE랑 GNOME랑 차이점이 모양만 다른건가요?
<DarkCircle>  아뇨
<DarkCircle> 재단도 다르고 코드도 다르고
<DarkCircle> 모든게 다 다릅니다.
<DarkCircle> KDE는 독립재단이고 GNOME은 GNU소속.
<monos> KDE버전 배포판 한번 깔아볼려고 하는데 뭐가 좋을가요?
<DarkCircle> KDE는 당연히 쿠분투.
<DarkCircle> 페도라는 Gnome이 기본이고
<DarkCircle> 데비안은 xfce
<monos> 예전에 오픈수세로 깔아본거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 오픈수세는 한국쪽은 좀 뭐랄까 ...
<DarkCircle> 커뮤니티도 없고 좀 빈약한게 하도 많아서 ... 결국 따지고 보면 레드햇 계열이나 마찬가지긴 한데
<monos> 우분투 그놈버전이 나와서 참 좋았어요
<DarkCircle> 예전에 SLUG 가 무슨 뭐랄까 ... 흠 ...
<monos> 그래서 지금 우분투 그놈 버전 쓰고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 문제로 우분투 한국이랑 맞짱떴다가
<DarkCircle> 커뮤니티가 붕괴했었거든요.
<monos> 아 그런일이 있었군요
<DarkCircle> 그쪽 있던 사람들이 우분투로 넘어오거나 KLDP로 갔다가 역시 파편화돼서 거기서마저도 나간걸로 ..
<monos> 커뮤니티는 역시 우분투가 국내에선 가장 좋은거 같아요
<DarkCircle> KLDP는 그야말로 자갈밭에 헤딩하던 야인들이 모여살던 동네라
<DarkCircle> 좀 분위기가 거칠었었는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 요샌 글 쓰는 사람들 보면 좀 개념이 없어서 -_- ..
<DarkCircle> 차라리 우분투 포럼이 낫죠.
<monos> DarkCircle, 님은 KDE 쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> 초반에 미친듯이 칼질을 해서 ... 정리가 좀 잘 되어있음
<DarkCircle> 전 Gnome || Xfce
<DarkCircle> 크뎅은 로컬라이징 부분이랑 한글 입력 이런데가 이리저리 하도 망가져서 쓰기가 영 ... 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 그나마 요새 ibus 하시는 분이 삽질을 좀 많이 해주셔서 다듬어지긴 했는데
<monos> 일단 Gnome 는 두고 kde만 추가해서 사용해봐야 겠네요
<PotatoGim> 에고... 하루종일 정신이 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 뭔가 건드리면 안되는걸 건드리신듯 ㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> udev...
<PotatoGim> 잠시가 이렇게 길어지실 줄은...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Dynamicwork> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> Dynamicwork: 안녕하세요 처음 뵙는듯 ^^
<jasonjang> hi~
<Dynamicwork> :ㅖ
<imsu> jasonjang: 재순님은 오후에 와야 뵐 수 있는군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 미안합니다. ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 아닌데 반가워서 그런건데요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 나도요
<Dynamicwork> 우분투를 근 2년 가까이 써 가는데 우분투 로코 커뮤니티에선 활동을 거의 해 본적이 없네요(...)
<jasonjang> 큰 의미없어요. 본인만 재밌게 잘 쓰면 되요. Dynamicwork
<jasonjang> ^^
<imsu> Dynamicwork: 저도 뭐 활동은 그닥 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> ㅋㅋ;
<jasonjang> 내 말이 맞쟎요? imsu
<imsu> jasonjang: 재밌게 잘 못쓰고 있어서 ㅜ.ㅜ ;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 므화하하핫
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어렵네요 그냥 거의 기본기능만 쓰는 처지라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Dynamicwork> 하긴 캐노니컬이 예전에 비해 초심을 점점 잃어가고 있지 않나요
<jasonjang> 예전이라면.....? 요
<Dynamicwork> 과거 캐노니컬의 철학이 'Human'이었던 시절 말이죠
<jasonjang> 예에~
<imsu> 음 뭔가 재밌는 대화 내용이 나올거 같다는 ~~^^
<jasonjang> imsu, 아닐껄요! ㅎ (일단, 내 선에선 ...)
<Dynamicwork> 과거 캐노니컬이 "Linux for human beings"를 외치던 그 좋은 시절은 다 어디 가고(...)
<imsu> jasonjang: 흐음 ;;;;; 요샌 뭐 재미난게 없어서 이거원 ㅎㅎㅎ 세미나는 이제 안나오세요?
<jasonjang> 아녀요, 가야하는데...꼭 피치못할 사정이...예를 들어
<jasonjang> 8월말 세미나는 저 건강검진 하루짜리...꼬박 받는 거. 뭐...그래서 몬갔어요.
<jasonjang> 9월말을 또 꼭 기대해야죠. 쩝. ㅎ
<imsu> Dynamicwork: 지금은 어떤가요? human이 빠졌나요?ㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 음
<Dynamicwork> 이제는 대시에다가 대놓고 아마존 광고를 넣는다던지
<Dynamicwork> 잘 써오던 Xorg 버리고 Mir라는 듣보잡(...)을 대신 끼워넣었다든지
<Dynamicwork> imsu: 뭐 그 외에도 많죠
<jasonjang> 2년" 이 아닌데요?! ㅎ
<imsu> Dynamicwork: 전 정책관련해서는  전혀 아는게 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 어쨌든 캐노니컬이 점점 타락(...)해가고 있다는 것만 아시면 되겠습니다
<jasonjang> 개인의견이죠?
<jasonjang> 전체의견이요?
<jasonjang> anyway, 다양한 의견은 좋은 거니까요. ^^
<Dynamicwork> 음
<Dynamicwork> 오죽하면 리처드 스톨먼이 우분투를 보고 리눅스의 스파이라고 할까요(...)
<jasonjang> 뭐, 그 양반한테는 딴 욕도 많이 먹었죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 원래 리눅스 정신을 그대로 지키느냐? VS 실리를 취하느냐?
<imsu> 음 ;; 뭔가 어렵네 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<Dynamicwork> Micro$oft도 독과점의 망상에서 깨어나서 정신을 차렸고
<Dynamicwork> 다시금 OS 시장에 불이 붙었으니 어쩌면(...)
<jasonjang> imsu, 지금은 어디서 어디로 출퇴근해요? (지역)
<jasonjang> Dynamicwork, 참, 딴지는 아니고요. 오타 정정인데요...
<Dynamicwork> (?)
<imsu> jasonjang: 지금은 음 가락시장쪽에 있어요 ^^
<Dynamicwork> 그게 딴지라고 생각한 적은 없었는데요(...)
<jasonjang> 로코  커뮤니티 (x), 로컬 커뮤니티 (0), LoCo = Local Community 여요...... 타자가ㅏ 좀 늦었네요.
<imsu> 요즘 우분투 정책이 바꼈나요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu, 성북에서 송파?
<Dynamicwork> jasonjang: 아차(...)
<imsu> jasonjang: 아니요 송파에 거주하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 송파에서 송파?
<jasonjang> 아~ 예. 예~
<imsu> jasonjang: 백수라능 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;;
<jasonjang> 농담 마시라는...ㅋㅋㅋ 다 듣고 있는데..
<imsu> jasonjang: 진짜 백수에요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 취직좀 시켜주세요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 능력두 좋으셔~  ㅋㅋㅋ  풉
<imsu> 아;; 내 말은 아무도 안 믿으시네 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> jasonjang: 힝 백수 탈출법 좀 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐
<ipeter> ??
<jasonjang> 내가 먼저 좀...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 무슨일 있으신가요?
<jasonjang> 전혀~~~
<imsu> ipeter: 백수라서 탈출법 좀 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ??
<jasonjang> 임수님이 엄살까는 중이요.
<ipeter> 혹시 웹개발 하시나요?
<jasonjang> DSP 와 수학'이 전문이죠.
<imsu> ipeter: html 그냥 재미로 좀 해본거 밖에는 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> jasonjang: 어 진짜 백수에요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 알써요.
<ipeter> 저 웹개발하는데 저희 회사 사원 뽑고있어서요...
<imsu> 아 ;;;; 웹 공부 좀 해놓을걸 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 풉
<jasonjang> 학원 강사 수준이면서....그것도 엄살? 버럭
<ipeter> 웹개발 중소기업치고는 페이가 좋아서 좋은 엔지니어들 꽤 많은데..
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 하..학원강사..덜덜덜
<imsu> jasonjang: 학원강사 안하는데요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그만둔지 꽤 되었다능 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 수준이 그렇다....는 말씀
<imsu> 학원 수학하고 진짜 수학은 수준차이가 너무 나지요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 저 잠시
<jasonjang> !
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang: 컴백 축하드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 유 알 웰컴. ㅋ 송파엔 왜 갔어요?
<imsu> jasonjang: 일 때문에 갔는데 이제 백수요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 언제 마쳤어요?
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<imsu> jasonjang: 이번주가 마지막 예정이요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 커널과 컴파일러에 시달리고 다시 부팅 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonjang> 응 글쵸, 내 듣기로 일하고 있다고 들었는데...글쿤요
<imsu> jasonjang: ㅋㅋㅋ 으엉 백수 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 야심한 밤에 깽판치러 왔습니다...
<imsu> PotatoGim^Home: 하소서 ~!~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 말리지 않지요 ~!~!
<imsu> 깽판 안치시네 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> ...멍석 깔이주면 못 노는 타입이라...
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얼라리여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기대했는데 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 참, 임수님 수운님 닉'이 뭐죠? 내 잊었오
<imsu> jasonjang: acooda 였을걸요?
<jasonjang> 맞아, 아쿠다 랑 거의 비슷하죠? 또래?
<imsu> 친구에요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 내, 요즘 연락 못한지 꽤 됐는데, 잘 지낸다죠?
<imsu> 네 1년에 한두 번 만나는데 그냥 그럭저럭 지내는거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예전 하던 일 여전하고요? 안산에서
<imsu> 직업이 자주 바뀌어서 ....... 감을 못잡겠네요 ...
<jasonjang> 마지막은 뭐였어요? 내 마지막 봤을 땐, 비트코인 채굴 했는데....
<PotatoGim^Home> 헉...
<imsu> 비트코인 채굴은 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 흠....
<imsu> 제가 거의 하는일은 잘 안물어봐서 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 채굴을 어떤 식으로 하셨을지 궁금한데...
<jasonjang> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=비트코인%20채굴     <---- 연결고리 눌러 보삼. ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> https://developer.nvidia.com/jetson-tk1
<PotatoGim^Home> 이거 정식 발매하면 몇 대 구입해서 채굴 테스트 해보려고 했는데...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ PotatoGim^Home 잘못 짚으셨으~
<PotatoGim^Home> 힘들까요?ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 채굴은 엔당 은 꽝, 라데온 필수 죠?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아하.. 일반 처리론 안될꺼고...
<PotatoGim^Home> 혹시 이미 채굴용 프로그램이 존재하나요?
<PotatoGim^Home> ATI Stream이 초반에 워낙 안밀어줘서
<PotatoGim^Home> 개발 문서도 그렇고 전반적으로 CUDA가 진입장벽이 낮아보이더라구요.
<jasonjang_> 예, 존재하고....저전력, 특화된 H/W도 따로 있죠
<PotatoGim^Home> ê·¸..
<PotatoGim^Home> USB로 된거
<PotatoGim^Home> 그건 본 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아.. 사는게 힘드네요
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘 게그 데이?
<jasonjang_> 미안합니다. ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> 오늘따라 심란하셨나봐요
<jasonjang_> autowiz, 지금 한 잔?
<imsu> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ^^ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 프으 더워 - -;
<PotatoGim^Home> DarkCircle: 운동하셨나요?ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 그냥 집안이 찜통이예요 ~(_~_)~
<DarkCircle> 흑
<PotatoGim^Home> 에어컨 전원 ON!
<PotatoGim^Home> 아.
<PotatoGim^Home> 회사에 서버를 박아뒀는데...
<PotatoGim^Home> 전원이 모조리 나갔다네요...
<PotatoGim^Home> 디스크가 간당간당하던데...
<PotatoGim^Home> 굿밤들 되시길..^^
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-02
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ Al
<jasonjang> hi ALL
<jasonjang> autowiz, 화잇팅!! ^^
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 화이팅 대신 순화어 "힘내자~" 라며요?! 어쨌든....
<autowiz> 네 힘내야지요... 이렇게 끝내긴 아깝잖아요
<jasonjang> ^^;
<Seony> 원래 파이팅이란 단어가 콩글리쉬죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇긴 하죠
<jasonjang> 레알? 몰랐어요.
<jasonjang> <--- 무쉭의 극치.
<Seony> 영어권에서는 안쓰이는 말이에요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 예에~ 빅토리?
<Seony> 음... 보통 이런 상황에서 쓴다면, cheer up 정도가 될 것 같은데요
<Seony> 힘내라는 의미죠
<jasonjang> 아~ cheers 는요?
<Seony> 술 먹을 때 외치죠 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 통과. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 아구 망신
<razGon_MINILA> 힘내자는 중국어로 加油!! 가 있습니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 기름 붓자? ㅋ
<Seony> 제 동생 말로는, 불에 기름을 부음으로서 더 활활 타오르라는 의미라고 하네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 난 기다렸다는 듯. Hi~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> jasonjang: 우와 재순님 되게 부지런하시네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz: 사는게 팍팍하시다니..... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어제 그 말씀만 듣고 잠을 자버렸다는 ...
<jasonjang> 아직 못 잤다면요?
<jasonjang> (뻥이지만)
<imsu> jasonjang: 헐? !
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 냠...
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;; 속았어 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 속은 거이 아니라, 한글을 끝까지 못 봤쟎요~
<autowiz> 냐냐냐 냥냥냥
<razGon_MINILA> 가유의 어원은 밥먹자!! 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 참기름? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 요리 할떄 프라이팬에 기름 붓잖아요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 밥먹고 힘내자입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 참기름 이랑 흰 쌀밥이랑 계란 후라이랑 먹고 싶어졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 볶음밥.ㅁㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요 ^^ 가유가 뭐에요?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 사다리 타고 조금만 위로 올라가서 내려오면서 보면 알 수 있어요.
<autowiz> 아 요즘 수학 퀴즈 같은거 푸는데 재미 들여서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 짬 날때마다 문제 풀고 그럽니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 이번에 우분투 모임한거 사진 보니깐
<bluedusk> 누가 cG 관련된 강의를 하신듯
<bluedusk> 사진에 여자분들이 합성되어 있더라구요
<jasonjang> 난 한참 봐도 합성인지 모르겠던데...
<bluedusk> 전 딱봐도 합성인지 알겠던데요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우분투 모임에 여자분들이 그렇게 많이 올리가 없거든요
<bluedusk> 누군가 cg로 ctrl + c , ctrl + v 한듯.;
<jasonjang> 풉
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> bluedusk: 합성아니에요
<imsu> bluedusk: 제가 참석했거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ 10분 넘게 오셨는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 안됨요
<imsu> 오랜만에 참석했는데 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 이거 모야아~ 진실께임이요? 청문회 열어? 버럭 !
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 어 이런식으로 나오시면 안됩니다.
<bluedusk> 민생법안 처리에 최우선을
<jasonjang> 풉
<bluedusk> ....
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 중국어로 파이팅입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 기름을 붓는다.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 재발방지 대책 마련이 최우선 아뇨?
<jasonjang> 순 내 생각이지만, 1) 재발방지대책 마련 2) 민생법안 처리 3) 관련자 문책......의 순서랄까?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 재발방지대책을 마련해야죠 우선적으로
<bluedusk> 왜케 우분투 모임에 여자분들이 많이 왔느냐
<bluedusk> 이는 다른사람들이 보기에 CG 합성으로 보일수 있으니
<bluedusk> 재발하지 않도록..;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재발 방지를 위해서 진상규명과 관련자 문책이 필요한건지도 모르지요
<bluedusk> 아 관련자 문책!!
<autowiz> 아... 오토바이 타고 싶어요
<bluedusk> imsu, !!
<autowiz> 한대만 사주실분~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 가유가 중국어로 파이팅이라고용? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bluedusk: 네? 저를 왜 부르시옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 짜이유?!
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 아하 ~!
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 퇴근 하셨군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만 거기가 월요일인건 안부럽네요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아!!
<razGon_MINILA> 부럽습니다. 이번주는... 노동절...ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 그쵸, 월요일...미국만 따로가는 노동절 ㅎ
<Seony> 휴일이에요
<razGon_MINILA> labor day! 맞나요?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 팝음악은 가끔들어야지.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 블랙아이드 피스.앨범 수록곡.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> hi~ 금 감자 님. ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 옙~! 새벽까지 음주코딩하다가 이제 출근했네요..ㅜ 금은 오타이신거죠?ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 방해 않하려고 일부러...걍 '포'시만 냈어요. 불쾌하면 않하께요
<PotatoGim> 무슨 말씀을... 짐이라고 부르는 분들도 계시는걸요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://www.cnet.com/news/sony-quietly-starts-selling-digital-paper-e-ink-tablet-online/
<PotatoGim> 소니에서 개발했던 전자 잉크 리더기 온라인 판매하네요..
<PotatoGim> 가격만 아니었으면...;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ~~ ㅎㅎ 음주코딩하면 다음날 뭔지 몰라서 저는 다 지워버리게 되던데;;;; 대단하십니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아직은 간이 싱싱하려니 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 저는 술먹고 코딩하면 다음날 다 까먹더라고요 ㅠㅠ 그뒤로는 안하는게 아니라 못하게 되더군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 가뜩이나 발로짠건데 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 기억도 못하니;; 손을 쓸수가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 난
<bluedusk> 아예 코딩을 못하는데
<bluedusk> 굇수 imsu  님 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 책장을 사야 하는데.;
<PotatoGim> imsu: 저는 어떻게 손으로 짜도 발로 짠 코드가 나오니...
<PotatoGim> imsu: 그냥 포기하고 편하게 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> PotatoGim: bluedusk : 왜이러세요 고수님들께서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우왕 나갔다 들어왔다 정신없군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> DSP버젼은 메인보드 바꾸면 0로 가는건가요?
<GarlicChicken> 는 다들 퉤근 준비중 -ㅅ- ...
<bluedusk> 아닌데요
<bluedusk> -_-a
<bluedusk> 퇴근은 언제하는건가요?
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 무슨 의미신지??
<jasonjang> imsu, 그 DSP가 아닌 딴 DSP여~
<imsu> jasonjang: 네?? 뭔데요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 사실은...
<jasonjang> 나도 모름
<imsu> 오메;;;;;;;
<jasonjang> 하지만,
<jasonjang> 그 DSP가 아닌 딴 DSP여~
<bluedusk> damage per second?
<bluedusk> 은 dps 군요..;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 게임의 폐해... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 퇴근이나 할까요?
<bluedusk> 낼은 일찍 coex 가야 하는데
<razGon_MINILA> 지송합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자가 있어서
<jasonjang> razGon_MINILA, 답좀 줘요. 궁금해 죽쟎아요.
<razGon_MINILA> dps버전인가요?
<jasonjang> 내가
<jasonjang>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우 버젼..ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 완전 딴 말씀?! 다 죽여 놓고? ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 지송...ㅋ
<jasonjang> 어의 없다아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu, 나 버럭 중
<jasonjang> razGon_MINILA님 한테....ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우7 설치를 하려고 하는 데. dsp버전의 기준이 어떤거인지...?
<razGon_MINILA> 지송합니다.^^;;
<razGon_MINILA> 환자가 갑자기 상담하자며 막들어와서 막이야기함. 15분이상들어줌..ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 농담여요. imsu 께서 더 궁금했을 듯. dsp전공이거든요.
<jasonjang> razGon_MINILA, 일부터 해야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<razGon_MINILA> dsp전공요?
<jasonjang> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 아..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 미디어 통합칲?
<razGon_MINILA> 맞죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 아닌가? ㅠ.ㅠ.
<jasonjang> 그렇게 볼 수도 있지만, 수학+암호화+압축기술을 통한....이론적/학문적/실체적 학위 수여자
<jasonjang> 다음주 부터 백수질 할 수여자. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 미안해요 임~수님.
<jasonjang> 맞아요 razGon_MINILA
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 그건 그런계산이 필요하니깐요./
<razGon_MINILA> 부동소수점 계산과 영상신호의 압축.
<razGon_MINILA> dsp버젼은 인증을 3번 받을수 있죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 인증의 기준이 메인보드인가요? cpu인가요?
<jasonjang> 잠시만요, 내 알았던 부분인데...
<jasonjang> http://answers.microsoft.com/ko-kr/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/dsp-%EC%A0%9C%ED%92%88%EC%9D%80/51ef0f63-faf9-4fe6-9eaf-4b046f9b9253
<drake_kr> 아
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 배고프네요
<jasonjang> 나도 최근 관심있어서...몇 대를 설치할 일이 있었거든요. 그래서 찾아 봤었었는데... razGon_MINILA 멘보드/씨퓨 구분없이 걍 PC로 만 표시하네요.
<bluedusk> 저녁먹고 퇴근할까요?
<jasonjang> razGon_MINILA, 확인했더니 멘보드 & 씨퓨 둘 다~ 해당되네요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 집에가서 김치전이나 부칠까...
<bluedusk> 오 김치전
<bluedusk> 저희집은 가스가 안들어와서..ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjwDV1Is34U&app=desktop
<bluedusk> 독일어 let it go 인데 참 .. 색다르네요.;
<razGon_MINILA> 둘중의 하나만 바꾸어도 안되는 군요.
<jasonjang> 예
<razGon_MINILA> jasonjang, 그러면 인증의 3번기회도 사라지는 건가요?
<jasonjang> 외출 중 왔죠. ㅎ
<jasonjang> dsp 제도 자체가 변경, 구 delivery service pack 은 무제한, 그 후
<jasonjang> 그 후 나온 인증제도 중 3회 제한 있는 것 있죠. 또 무제한 인 것도 있고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 일반적인 인증은 3회이고요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇다면 고스트로 구워놓고 돌아온것도 인증에 속하진 않죠?
<Seony> 고스트로 구워서 그걸 여러대에 복원하면, 세대 전부 다 작동이 안될 확률이 높아요
<Seony> 윈도우에서는 Sysprep이라고 하는 나름의 인증메커니즘이 있거든요.  윈도우가 설치된 컴퓨터마다 고유의 인식넘버가 있는데, 같은 컴퓨터에서 같은 라이센스가 검출되면 기존의 것까지 인증이 취소되는 걸로 알고있습니다...
<Seony> 저희도 학교 사무실에서 일하는 student employees들이 윈도우를 최대한 빠른 속도로 복원하는 것으로 고민을 많이 하는데, 이 Sysprep 해결하기가 쉽지않아요...
<Seony> 왜냐면 고스트 같은 식으로 통째로 구워놨다가 돌려놓으면, 원본 복사본 둘다 안되거든요..
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 고스트로 구워서 각각에 맞추어서 올리는 건요?
<razGon_MINILA> d드라이브에 백업으로 보관하는거요.
<Seony> 그건 가능할 거에요.  각각의 Sysprep 값이 다를테니깐요
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 무한으로 가능한지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그것도 3회까지만 가능하면 ...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 고스트가, 하드디스크 자체를 통째로 뜨는거잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> dsp가 이해가 조금 힘들더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Seony> 아마 무한으로 가능하지 않나 싶은데요.  제 예상이지만요...
<Seony> 해보지않고는 장담하기 어렵네요
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 3회이상 고스트 올릴일이 없겠지만요.ㅋ
<Seony> 혹시, 윈도우를 써야하는 이유가, 소프트웨어 때문이에요? 하드웨어 때문이에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 날아가면 10만원 물어주죠 뭐... 내가 해주는 일이 그정도 가치이상하니.ㅋ
<Seony> 하드웨어라면 어쩔 수 없지만 소프트웨어라면, 차라리 가상머신으로 돌리고 주기적으로 스냅샷 떠주는게 더 나을 수도 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 같은 동기 동생이 이번에 개원한다고 하니. 컴 맞춰 달라고 해서요.
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 남의 컴퓨터군요
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우 dsp버젼에 대한 것을 찾는 건 제 컴에서는 그짓안하거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 한컴소프트웨어는 사지만 마소것은...ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 차라리 속편하게 델 이런데서 컴퓨터 구입하면 윈도우 정품 딸려나오니까 편할텐데 말이죠
<razGon_MINILA> 그것을 하는 데 맞는 사양이 없어요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 노트북같은 슬림 데스크탑을 찾는데. 다들 최신형으로만.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 조립을 선택하게되죠.
<razGon_MINILA> amd것으로 해줄려했는데. 생각보다 메리트가 없어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 사용자가 조금씩 취향이 다른데 말이죠.
<bluedusk> puppet으로 openstack 디플로이 하는거 해보고 잇는데
<bluedusk> 어렵네요
<imsu> 띠로리 ~!~! 커엄백~!~!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 웰컴
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 아까 인사드렸나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> <----------- 정신없는 놈
<LYUSO_THINK> https://soundcloud.com/lyuso/action-is-from-now-test
<drake_kr> 집에가야지
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭔가 요즘 느낌이 안나네요.....
<Seony> imsu: 하이.  운동 중이어서 못봤어
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 노트북은 맥북이 짱이죠
<imsu> Seony: ㅎㅎ 오 운동도 하십니깡? ㅎㅎ 무슨 운동하시는데요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 하나 사주세용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 걍 건강유지 차원에서 집에서 간단한 체조 해
<drake_kr> 버피테스트?
<Seony> 버피테스트가 뭔가 했네요
<drake_kr> 군대에서 많이 했던거요
<drake_kr> 거품 세번 물었던가
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 저는 이것저것 섞어서 해요
<drake_kr> 셀프 얼차려 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 벤치프레스나
<Seony> 팔굽혀펴기도 하고, 윗몸일으키키고 하고, 아령도 들고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 윗몸일으키키 60개씩 4세트 하다가, 별로 운동 안되는거 같아서 딴걸로 바꿨어
<drake_kr> 하와이에도 못된 상사가 있나보네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니에요.  제가 건강이 안좋아지는거 같아서, 무서워서 했죠
<drake_kr> 운동은
<drake_kr> 상사를 때리기 위해 하다보면
<drake_kr> 건강은 자동으로 따라오는것
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu한테 안맞을라면 운동해야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 뭔 개소리십니까 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 전 윗몸일으키기 40개 하면 뻗는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 머리까지 완전이 땅에 닿을 정도로 내리진 않았어.  그게 복근운동에 효과적인건 아니라더라고.
<GarlicChicken> 많이 먹고 배에 힘주는게 가장 좋긴 한데 'ㅅ'/
<imsu> 그게 뭐라고 하더라 10개만 하더라도 접을 때 복근에 힘을 집중해야 한다고 하던데.. 흠 그렇게 한 10개 하면 저는 ㅜ.ㅜ;; 쓰러져요 ㅠㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 응꼬가 위험하다는 단점이 ...
<drake_kr> 그냥 채소를 많이 드세요
<GarlicChicken> Seony / 아 어제 말씀을 못드렸는데
<GarlicChicken> 커널 3.10.x 쓰세요
<GarlicChicken> 이유는 쓰시다보면 차차 알게 된다능.
<Seony> 지금 설치된건 3.16.1이네요
<GarlicChicken> non-free 영역까지 커버 칠라다보니까 3.12 이상은 도저히 못쓰겠더라구요 .
<GarlicChicken> 12에서 한번 바뀌고 15에서 한번 크게 또 바뀌어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 사실 커널 버전에 영향을 받을 정도로 깊이 쓰진 않구요, 걍 제 업무만 가능하면 되요.
<Seony> imsu: http://kwang82.hankyung.com/2014/03/blog-post_31.html
<GarlicChicken> 서드파티 모듈중에 컴파일이 안되는게 가끔 나와요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<imsu> Seony: 음;; 어디 들어갈만한데 없을까요? ㅋㅋㅋ 알아볼 수 있는데 혹시 아시나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 요 며칠동안 프리노드 젠투 채널에서 자꾸 절 부르길래 왜 이사람들이 귀찮게 하나 했더니
<GarlicChicken> 제가 빡쳐서 올린 버그 이야기가 나오더군요. 사실 3.12즈음부터 빌드가 안되어서 말썽이긴 한데
<Seony> imsu: 그럴려면 포트폴리오로 보여줄게 있어야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 크악;;; 뭐 하나 제대로 해 놓은게 없어서 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<Seony> 난 이만 잠자러... 이따 8시간 후에 보자 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<autowiz> 서니님 아침 식사는 하셨습니까? ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz: 안녕하세요.  아까는 메시지를 못봤습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 어서 오세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-03
<razGon_MINILA> 후후...
<razGon_MINILA> today's topic is Fonts.
<autowiz> Future Of NewTechnologies. ??
<razGon_MINILA> What font do u apply you?
<autowiz> me? nanum gothic bold .
<razGon_MINILA> 에이.. 영작이 힘들어.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 비도 솔솔 오고
<autowiz> 일은 해야 하는데 일하기는 살짝 싫어지는 하루 네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그러죸ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 같은 날은 금요일이였으면.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어떤 폰트를 추천하세요? 저같은  윈도우 유저에게요.
<razGon_MINILA> 나눔고딕 괜찮은가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 여기 말고 브라우저나 다른 곳에서도 나눔고딕을 쓰시는 건지요?
<autowiz> 보통 기본으로 설정된 폰트가 괜찮으면 그대로 쓰구요
<autowiz> 바꿔야지 하면 tahoma 나 나눔고딕 코딩 등으로 바꿔 씁니다.
<autowiz> i l 1 I 구분 안가는게 좀 싫어서요 gg
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 나눔고딕코딩이라.. 역시 그거군요. 저도 그게 보기 좋도라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이것도 괜찮네요. 타호마
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 때문에 정말 짜증 지대루네요
<razGon_MINILA> 허걱.. 포팅이 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 포팅 문제는 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 이것저것 작동이 이상한 부분이 많네요
<Work^Seony> 결국은 젠투도 삭제...
<razGon_MINILA> 역시나..
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스의 위기입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 사마님은 어떤 폰트쓰세요?
<samahui_TP> 전 그냥 기본 폰트써요
<razGon_MINILA> 굴림?
<samahui_TP> 부분적으로는 굴림코딩인가
<samahui_TP> 코딩체 있어요
<samahui_TP> 그거 써요
<samahui_TP> 나눔코딩인가
<samahui_TP> 나눔코딩같네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ 역시 다들 그걸 쓰시더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 나눔 고딕 코딩.
<samahui_TP> 보통 vi창에서 깔끔하게 보이는 폰트써요.
<samahui_TP> 저 잠시 회의 좀 댕기올게요
<samahui_TP> 수고하세요 ~
<razGon_MINILA> 있다 뵈요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 이제 이키보드에 익숙해져서 다른 키보드 칠떄 혼돈되요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 한영키 쉬프트랑.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 아직은 키패드의 미련이 좀 남은거 같더라구욬.
<samahui_TP> 하나에 적응하면 다른게 또 이상해지죠 ㅎㅎ 저도 해피에 적응하고 리얼이쓰면 약간의 적응시간이 필요하더라고요. 그래도 몸으로 익힌거라 자전거타기처럼 하다보면 금방하죠
<samahui_TP> 텐키가 그리우시면 텐키만 사다 옆에 놓고 쓰세요
<razGon_MINILA> 실제로 생각만큼은 텐키는 안쓰게 되더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 적응이 될만합니다. ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 지금도 거의 한글 각인 없이 치는데 괜찮더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 단 문제는 쌍자음.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 같은 거
<razGon_MINILA> ㄸㄲㅆㅉㅃ
<razGon_MINILA> 특히 ㄸ. 자는 골치에요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅆ
<razGon_MINILA> 이녀석하고. 거의다 쓰게 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐가 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고?
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 잘 구분 안되요.
<razGon_MINILA> 쉬프트에다가 투명메니큐어 바를까생각중입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 손에 감각을 훈련시키며 쉬프트 찾을수 있겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 특수키자판은 요철이 미세하게 느껴집니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 키 배열이 업무보는데 지장이 생길 정도면, 걍 안삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 쉬프트랑 엔터키가 조금 다른 키보드를 사본 적이 있었는데, 도저히 안되겠더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 지장이 있을 줄 몰랐고. 업무에 지장이 아니라 집에가서 자판치는데. 이상해 지죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 집에서 자판치는데 한영전환이 shift+spaceㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 집에서는 한영전환키를 쓰거든요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 사용해보니 지금의 텐키리스가 좀더 쓸모있는 편입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 좀더 적응이 되면 편해질정도로요.
<razGon_MINILA> 채팅이나 문서작성시는 특수문자 안쓰면 편합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 치는 맛도 있고욬.
<Work^Seony> 아.. 한영전환을 한영키로 하시는군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 90년대 채팅세대라 쉬프트+스페이스가 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 shift+space가 편해서 윈도우 시스템 가끔 쓰면 꼭 띄어쓰기하고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데비안 기반의 민트를 설치했는데, 얘는 커널 세팅이 뭔가 좀 달라보이네요
<Work^Seony> 다른 배포판들은 설치시 모니터가 하나만 들어오는데, 얘는 3대 모두 들어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 민터 쓰다가 뭔가 설정값 바꿔도 적용이 안되서 지웄는데 뭐가 문제였는지 기억못한다는 함정이 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 민트가 어차피 크게 다르진 않지않아요?
<samahui_TP> 이러다 또 남는 시스템에 민트깔고 또 삽질하다 지우고... 까먹고... 다시 깔기의 반복이...
<samahui_TP> 네 기본적으로 같은데 가끔 인터페이스 저에게 맞게 바꾸다보면 안먹더라고요
<samahui_TP> 근데 뭐가 문제인지 기억이 안나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 안쓴지 한두달은 된거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> 민트가 나름 괜찮긴 하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우에 가장 인접한거 같아요.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 미디어기기로 사용하기 편하게 되어있죠
<Work^Seony> 전 사실 모양이나 테마 이런건 전혀 관심없어요.  걍 업무가 제대로 되냐 안되냐가 중요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 저도 90년대 세대인데. 채팅은 못하고 채팅은 2000년되서야 했죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 컴도리..ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 겜도리.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 버릇이 무서운거죠. 환경바뀌면 뭔가 허전하달까 등이 간지러운 그런 느낌에 가까운 기분이라 찝찝해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데비안 베이스의 민트를 설치하는데 파티션 설정을 "수동"으로 하니까, 직접 fdisk 해서 마운트 하라네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 친절한 화면의 탈을 쓴 불친절한 설치메뉴는 처음이네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 순간 정말 어이없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 내일은 서버 다시 밀고 설치해야겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 설정은 모두 백업해 두었으니. 그대로 가고요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 14.04 정말 trusty합니까?
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 순식간에 코어 i7급 놋북이 3대나 나와버렸네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 허거거!!!
<razGon_MINILA> 한대만...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 도무지 쓸데가 없는데..
<Work^Seony> 예산 없다고 징징 대면서, 뭔 놋북은 이리 굴러댕기는지...
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 하와이만 있었어도 저거 가지러 가는데.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 홈피봇?
<samahui_TP> 요즘 놋북이 저렴하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 파일 서버로 쓰세요.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 노트북 정말 저렴해 졌어요
<razGon_MINILA> 플런져 방식의 자판에 대해서 고견을 듣고자 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아 그리고 OMV의 고견을 듣고자 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ope media vault요.
<razGon_MINILA>  open media vault.혹시 설치해보신분?
<razGon_MINILA> 성태군밖에 안했군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 엇.. 점심시간...
<razGon_MINILA> 모두 맛점하세요.
<Work^Seony> samahui_TP: 이젠 /etc/fstab을 작성하라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 덴장 민트도 부팅이...
<samahui_TP> 데비안 베이스가 아니라 그냥 데비안 까신건 아닌지... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요.  이게 LMDE라고 해서, 데비안 베이스로 만들어진 민트거든요.
<samahui_TP> 아! 가장 가벼운 버전 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 페이지에도, 사용자 친화적이 아니니까 잘 아는 사람만 써라 라고 써있긴 한데, 좀 너무하네요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 가볍다기보단, 민트가 원래 우분투 베이스잖아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 얘는 데비안 베이스에요
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 그냥 데비안에 민트 모냥만 내놓은 거 같은 놈이군요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 배포판이라는게 없이 걍 롤링 업데이트로 가는거거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 얘도 부팅이 안되네요...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 서...설마 이녀석 grub도 수동으로?...
<Work^Seony> 그건 알아서 설치줘요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 왠지 그럴 분위기예요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 민트의 예쁜 화면에서, 인제 뭘 해야하는지 안내만 해주네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 얼굴은 김태희인데 ... 알고보면 너무 말라서 국기봉 몸매의 아가씨와 같은거군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 그만 삽질하고 집에나 가야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 수고하셨어요 퇴근 잘하세요
<samahui_TP> 전 내일부터 추석연휴 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오 벌써!
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요 ~~
<samahui_TP> 목금토일월화수 요렇게 쉽니다
<Work^Seony> 혹시요,
<Work^Seony> acpi를 끄면 어떤 일이 일어나는지 혹시 아세요?
<samahui_TP> 아주즐거운 연휴를 보내는거죠... 하지만 현실은 처가집 고향집 그리고 친지분들 찾아뵙기로 다 보내겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 자답합니다.  완전 맛이 가네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 글쎄요
<samahui_TP> 별일 없을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 헉
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스피커에서 삑삑 난리나네요
<samahui_TP> 별일 없지 않군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그게 처음부터 끄고 설치했으면 상관없는데 켜고 설치했던거 끄면 문제생기죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 목금토일월화수...ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저흰 휴가갈때 편하라고 원래 하루전에 쉬어주거든요
<samahui_TP> 거기다 제가 월차 하루 쓰고
<samahui_TP> 수요일은 대체휴무일이죠
<samahui_TP> 고로 목금토일월화수 ㅋㅋ 환상의 라인업 완성입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 처음부터 켜져있었는지는 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 디폴트로 부팅했는데 커널패닉나서, 호환성모드로 부팅했거든요
<samahui_TP> 근데... 선상님은 자영업이라 마음대로 쉬시자나요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아... 이런 웍스테이션이 돈값을 못하네..
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 귀한 몸이라고 엄청 뗑깡 부리는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하드웨어 문제인지 소프트웨어 문제인지는 모르는거지요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  윈도우를 한 번도 설치해본 적이 없거든요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 서울 나들이 갑니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 자영업은 더 못쉬죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> LYUSO_THINK, 잘다녀오세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 대구로 내려오실떄 힘들수도.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 하하하핳
<LYUSO_THINK> 알겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 음 서니님 일하고 계시는군요
<razGon_MINILA> drake_kr, 당신의 지름에 나의 몸과 손이 반응했습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 레이디스 코드 망가졌군요. 괜찮아보였는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 고은비사망. 권리세 중태.
<autowiz> 무슨 사고가 난건가요?
<Seony> 교통사고났나봐요
<autowiz> 안타까운 일이군요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 타고 다니던 차의 바퀴가 빠졌데요
<autowiz> 저도 조심해야 겠습니다. 평소에도 150 은 기본인지라
<razGon_MINILA> 스타렉스였데요.
<Seony> 아는 사람 카톡으로 속초 대명리조트 물놀이 사고라고 동영상 링크가 하나 왔는데...
<Seony> 바이러슨가 싶었더만, 왠 여자가 미끄럼틀 타고 내려오는데, 상반신이 완전히 벗겨졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴수 있다고 봅니다.
<Seony> 나한테 이런걸 보낼리가 없는 앤데...
<Seony> 카톡도 해킹 의심을 해야하는 때가 왔군요...
<autowiz> 직접 열어보면 ,바이러스라도 있을까봐
<autowiz> 서니님께 먼저 보내서 열어보게 만들려고 하셨던건 아닐까요??
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  불가능한 얘긴 아니네요
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 잘 주무셨습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ 잠시 구름과자 먹는사이에 나가셨더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 잘 때가 되서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 운동을 너무 늦은 시간에 시작했어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 운동 살살 시작해야할텐데;;;
<autowiz> 임수님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 2~3주 하다가 일이 터져버려서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 운동해야 될거 같은데.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니 전 살빼고 운동한지 벌써 1년째네요
<imsu> Seony: 살 많이 빼셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 저는 그 때보다 살이 더 쪄서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 많이 뺐어
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<Seony> 거의 15키로 가까이 뺐어
<imsu> 와~!~!
<imsu> 훈남 되셨겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 회춘했지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 회춘이래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 모든 바지가, 벨트가 없으면 지퍼를 내리지 않아도 벗을 수 있어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 허리 사이즈가 34에서 32/31로 줄었으니까 그럴만 하지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어우 ~~ ㅋㅋㅋ 전 아직 32 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이 키에 32라니 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;
<imsu> 그래도 각성하고 34에서 32로 겨우 맞추긴했는데 배가 문제네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뱃살은 절 너무 사랑합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꽉 붙들고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 나도 아랫배는 아직 다 못뺐어.  안빠지더라고.
<Seony> 그나마 지금은, 먹고싶은대로 막 먹어도 체중 변화는 없어
<Seony> 한 3일 간격으로 폭풍섭취하지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고칼로리니 설탕덩어리니 그런건 신경 안써.  먹고싶으면 먹어.  어차피 한 3일 후면 원상태로 돌어오니깐
<Seony> 어떤 날에는, 한 개만 먹어도 속이 뒤집어진다는 크리스피 도넛을 한 상자를 먹은 적도 있었어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇게 먹어도 체중은 늘 69~70키로 사이
<Seony> 고생한 보람이 있지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 와
<imsu> 전 아직 74~5 키로 대인데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 부럽습니다용 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<Seony> 독하게 뺐지
<Seony> 담배 끊고 살까지 뺐으니, 독하다는건 다 해봤네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 안녕하세요?
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 이제 마약만 끊으시면 될듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 도전!!!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 마약이라면..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 게임?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 사실 게임은 1주일에 딱 하루 밖에 안하는데...
<imsu> Seony: 저번에 말씀하신 우주게임 하시는거에요?
<Seony> 아니 요즘은 플3 겜해
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스
<imsu> Seony: 우주게임 접으셨나보군요 ;;
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 라스트 오브 어스 영상 다 보셨어요?
<imsu> 장르가 뭐에요? rpg?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 이사 준비하느라고요.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 뭐라고 해야하지.  3인칭 어드벤처라고 해야하나...
<imsu> Seony: 저번에 저에게 같이 하자고 하시더니 ㅋㅋㅋ 접으셨나보군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 전부 다 보는데 한 6시간 걸리는데, 링크 줄까?  무지 재밌어
<imsu> 약간 액션인가 보네요? 이름이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게임임에도 불구하고, 미국 작가협회에서 협회상 받았어
<imsu> 오 스토리가 탄탄한가 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대박이지
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPxRbmGvvNM
<Seony> 이거야
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 이참에 게임기 하나 장만하심이 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미드 볼거 없으면 이거 봐바
<razGon_MINILA> 안되요. 할것도 많아요.ㅋ
<Seony> 특집 드라마 본다는 생각으로 보면 아주 재밌을 거야
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 공부모임을 자꾸늘리는 판에 고3되기 직전입니다.
<imsu> 플3 한 번 사보고는 싶기도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서 플3 중고 $120 주고 사왔지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 우왕 ~!!!! 공부모임이라시면 의학 공부 모임인가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 어라 싸게 주셨네요 ㅎㅎ 한국이 비싼건가요? 지금은 싸졌나? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기가 비싼 거야
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<imsu> 예전에는 몇 십만원이던데
<razGon_MINILA> 좀있으면 강의할수도.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 지회에서 강의준비중입니다.
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 오~~ 멋있다 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ'
<razGon_MINILA> 별로 안멋있어요. 아주 하기 싫은데..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오~ 멋있다...
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 강의 준비하면 기존에 알았던거 더 확실하게 리마인드 하기 좋던데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 사람들 만나고 좋아서 그리지내려고 했는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 이리저리 준비 하고 강의아닌 강의 이야기 하니 강의하라고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 젠장...
<razGon_MINILA> 겜하기도 바쁜디..
<imsu> Seony: 공포물은 아니죠? ㅎㅎㅎ 저 게임하면서 깜짝깜짝 놀라는거 정말 싫어해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아냐
<Seony> 게임의 핵심 줄거리를 이해할 수 있도록, 어떤 사람이 플레이를 한걸 녹화한건데,
<Seony> 겜 자체가 워낙 명작이라서, 정말 재밌어
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 요즘은 게임하기 힘드신가보네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 게임 잘 만드는 사람들 보면 신기해요
<imsu> 어떻게 그렇게 스토리를 짜는지
<Seony> 스토리 작가가 한두명이 작업하는게 아니니깐...
<Seony> 디아블로만 해도 스토리작가가 10명은 될껄
<razGon_MINILA> 문명5도 못해요.
<imsu> 나중에 게임한번 만들어보고 싶다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나 아는 동생은, 그래서 게임회사에서 서버 프로그래밍 해 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 힘들어 죽겠대
<imsu> Seony: 효녀네요 ~!~!
<imsu> intro ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인트로 쭉 봐바.  쇼킹한 장면 나올거야
<imsu> Seony: 대출금 갚아야 한다더니 뭔 저리 큰집에 산답니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국 중부 지방 가면, 저런 집 얼마 안해
<imsu> 오호~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀비물인가요?
<Seony> 좀비물이긴 한데, 설정이 쪼금 달라
<Seony> 게임하다보면, 좀비보다 사람이 더 무섯워
<imsu> Seony: 심리요소도 반영되었나 보군요 ㅎㅎ 한번 해보고 싶다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 초반 인트로까지만 쭉 봐바.
<imsu> Seony: 이 게임 좀비들은 빠르군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 달리기도 할 줄 아네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아.  그래서, 좀 현실성있게 보자면, 2:1까진 몰라도 3:1은 엄두도 못내
<imsu> Seony: 애를 데리고 어떻게 탈출하는지 궁금했는데 결국 죽었군요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 스토리 짱이지
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 군인들한테 복수하고 싶겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 플레이 영상 3편 다 합치면 대략 6시간쯤 되더라고.  미드 보는셈 치고 봐바
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 20년 후면 40대 중후반일텐데;;;; 힘도 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<kth> 안녕하세요..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 한글자막만 있어도 좋을 텐데 말이죠
<Seony> 어떤게요?
<razGon_MINILA> last of Us
<razGon_MINILA> 이거요
<Seony> 있잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 있어요/?
<Seony> 네.  제가 드린 링크는 자막 나오는건데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 없는 줄 알고 그냥 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 허거거거힉히ㅓ기ㅏㅓ히ㅏㅓㅇ라ㅣ허미ㅏ
<Seony> 한글화되서 발매된거라, 다들 한글자막으로 플레이 하고있는 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 잠시 환자보고 이야기 할께요.ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> kth: 안녕하세요 ^^
<kth> imsu : 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> kth: 간간히 뵌거 같기도 하고 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 머리 나쁜거 티내는 ㅜㅜ
<kth> 안녕하세요^^
<imsu> Seony: 오 재밌네요 요놈 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다큐멘타리보는데 확실히 공부잘하는 애들은 학원 가는 대신에 혼자 공부하는군요
<Seony> imsu: 1부 다 봤어?
<imsu> Seony: 네 ㅎㅎㅎ 집에가서 2부 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이따 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 하루 종일 비몽사몽하다 이제 깸 =ㅅ=
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-04
<razGon_MINILA> aloha!
<jasonjang> hola?
<Seony^TP> KDE를 설치했는데, 한글 입력이 쉽게 안되네요
<Work^Seony> Reboot
<Work^Seony> 한글 입력
<Work^Seony> 오 잘되는군요... KDE에 ibus를 깔아야한다니... 이런 슬픈 일이...
<autowiz_> 오~ 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 축하드려요.
<razGon_Xch2> 나비는 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그래픽 카드 드라이버 문제는, 쿠분투 깔아서 어찌어찌하다보니까 걍 됐어요... 좀 불안정하긴 하지만요...
<Work^Seony> 나비도 아마 될거에요.  저는 좀 성격상, KDE에 gtk 어플 설치하는걸 별로 안좋아하거든요... 반대로도 그렇구요...
<razGon_Xch2> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch2> 오늘 서버 설치다시 하는데.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 재설치는 이제 도가 트셨겠어요
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 대략적인 개념은 이해햇습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 윈도우로 부터 벗어나고 난뒤에 컴퓨터에 대한 패러다임이 변했으니깐요.
<razGon_Xch2> 나름 자신감도 생기구요.
<Work^Seony> 여러번 재설치해봐야 감이 오죠.  근데 다들 한 번 설치하면 재설치가 두려워서 실력이 늘지 않아요...
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 설치도 안하다 보면 까먹는..ㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 그러니깐요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 컴맹이라 해도 까먹는다는..ㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 저도 매한가지입니다. 컴맹이죠.
<drake_kr_home> 음
<drake_kr_home> 귀찮음도 실력.. 일까요
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자 drake_kr 님
<bluedusk> 귀찮음을 실력으로 승화시키시다니 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> elementary os 도 괜찮긴 한데..
<bluedusk> 파일관리자가 진짜..ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_Xch2> 엘리멘터리는 애플형태인데 그거 생각보다 아니더라구요.
<razGon_Xch2> 이쁘긴하나 기능이...
<razGon_Xch2> 크런키 뱅을..ㅋ
<bluedusk> 음 크런치뱅으로 넘어가야 하나 진짜.;
<bluedusk> 일단 elementary os freya 베타판을 깔아보고 있긴 하니깐
<bluedusk> 한번 좀 써보구요
<Nena_Garcia> Algun chico por alli???
<Work^Seony> Nena_Garcia: English or Korean please.
<razGon_Xch2> 아마도 코스타리카 채널인줄 아신듯.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 국제 ISO 표기를 무시하는 리눅스 유저가 있었군요
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ Work^Seony, 미안. !!
<razGon_Xch2> 방금 스페인어 아니면 폴투갈어 같았는데요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> jasonjang, 어서 옵셔!!
<jasonjang> 지금 iso 표기를 무시한 건, 우리 여요. ko (x), kr(0).
<jasonjang> 나도 두 분 말씀에 웃음이 나왔지만, 한편으로...미안해서 "쩝" 했어요.
<bluedusk> 오홍
<jasonjang> 언젠간 바로 잡아야 하는데....아마 금년중에 될까 모르겠어요 안되면 내년이라도..
<Work^Seony> 음... iso 3166-1 보니까 kr이라고 적혀있군요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 캐노니컬 잘못이네요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 바꾸는 건 어렵쟎아보이는데, 굳이 바꿔야 하나~ 이 부분에 먼저 국내 의견 수렴이 있어야 하고, 바꾼다음에 홍보 또는 링크 는 어렵쟎아 보여요.
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 우리나라 atie 라는 분 탓으로 알고 있어요. 여기 irc 만!! 요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일이 있었는데요?
<jasonjang> 물론 아티님의 공헌도 크고...
<bluedusk> 누군지 모름.;
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로 여기 채널 founder가 분도님이랑 MK인걸로 알고있거든요..
<bluedusk> iso 3166-1 보니깐 ko는 없네용
<jasonjang> 무슨 일은 뭘 무슨 일요?!! 첨에 ...첫 단추를 잘못 만든 것 뿐 .
<jasonjang> 아뇨. 서니.
<jasonjang> mk 는 아주 무관하죠. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 분도도 받은 것 뿐. 둘 다 not guilty. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, MK는 왜 채널 관리자 중 한 명으로 되어있는지는 혹시 아세요?
<jasonjang> 음..지금 당장 몰라요. 메모리 깊은 곳에 있어서 꺼내는데 오래 걸려요.
<jasonjang> 걍 단순 관리 했죠! 아마...
<Work^Seony> 그러면, MK는 irc 채널 관리자에서 제외시켜도 되는 거에요?
<jasonjang> 당연히 그렇쵸!! 하지만,
<jasonjang> 도의상? ㅋ이랄까~ 통보/고지 하기전에 동의를 구하는 모양이면, 더 알흠답쟎을까~ 하는 생각여요.
<jasonjang> 그나저나 Work^Seony님, 콱!
<jasonjang> 어제부터 저 "라스트 오브 어스" 7시간째 보고 있는 중. 마지막 30분 남았다는.....우~ ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헛 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 재밌어요?
<jasonjang> 딴 일도 몬하고 이게 뭐요? ㅋ 버럭
<Work^Seony> 사실 저도 아직 다 못봤거든요
<jasonjang> 잼없으믄...내가 이러구 있우?!!! 진짜 버럭 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오~ ㅎㅎ 재밌꾼요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 얼른 봐야겠어요
<jasonjang> 역시 "이야기"가 있어야 되요~ 성공작이요. (문제는 내가 딴 게임/소개 영상 등을 전혀 못봤었다는....)
<jasonjang> 아마 기억에 1/3 90분 2/3, 3/3 160분 씩...!!
<Work^Seony> 제가 드린 링크로 보신거죠?
<jasonjang> 물놀이 죠
<jasonjang> bluedusk, 아티 님에 대해 더 알고 싶어요?
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 무서워서 안보고 있습니다..ㅎ
<bluedusk> 누군지 모르는데요.;
<jasonjang> 음...미안하지만, 내 질문에 답이 아니네요? ㅎ 통과?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 멘션에 왜 소리가 안나나 했더니 얼마전 포맷을 해서..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 음
<razGon_Xch2> drake_kr, 지름신의 화신이여. 어서오시오.
<razGon_Xch2> 나에게 적축을 안겨주신 당신은 진정한 지름의 화신.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 모두 맛점하세요.
<razGon_Xch2> 비디오 카드가 감이 안오는데. 450와트에 라데온비디오카드 저렴한거구매하려는데요. 듀얼WQHD 구현 가능 할까요?
<drake_kr> 저렴한 비디오카드라
<drake_kr> 내장그래픽..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 미란티스로 직장 옮겨간 전 사수가, 직원을 엄청나게 고용한다네요...
<Seony> 이직하고 싶으면 얘기하라고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 거긴 본토요? 북가 주?
<Seony> 실리콘 밸리에요
<razGon_Xch2> 오! 세너제이!!
<jasonjang> 북가주 맞네요. 일단 진출에 +1
<razGon_Xch2> 거기에 사람이 부족하다는 게 맞는 말이군요.
<jasonjang> 세너제이 = 산 호세 = 같은 스펠링 != 다른 발음. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 영어와 스페인어의 차이.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> san jose
<jasonjang> Seony, 무조건 가야 합니다.
<Seony> 왜 새너제이로 강요하는지 참 이해가 안가요
<Seony> 그럼 시애틀은 뭐라고 부를려고...
<jasonjang> 그 동네 내 친구들은 산호세 로 얘기하는데, 한국 지도에는 세너제이로..표시 되드라고요.
<razGon_Xch2> 산호세는 멕시코도 있어요.
<jasonjang> 시애틀은 시'에'틀
<razGon_Xch2> 거기는 유명한 항구.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 시애를.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 산 호세 ....많아요.
<razGon_Xch2> 씨에를.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 당첨
<jasonjang> 시에를
<jasonjang> 씨에를
<jasonjang> Seony, 가요~
<Seony> 나중에 가볼려구요
<Seony> 지금은 가면 안되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사수 그만둔지 한달도 안됐는데, 저 그만둔다고 하면 아마 욕먹을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교랑 영주권 문제도 좀 쇼부쳐봐야되고...
<jasonjang> 그류? 그렇다면야 뭐.... ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎ 옳타꾸니, "으리"=직업윤리까지? ㅎ
<Seony> 왜냐면, 시스템 관리자가 2명이었는데, 지금 저 혼자거든요
<jasonjang> 거~ 북가주 가게되도 영주권 문제는 쉽게 풀리는데.... 알았어요. 기회는 참 좋은데...당사자는 (옆에서 보는 우리들 보다) 앞뒤 고려할 것이 많겠죠.
<jasonjang> 만약 머뭇머뭇한다면, 가야합니다.
<Seony> 저는 쉽게 풀리는 그 대상이 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그쯤 될려면 최소한 석박사는 나와야죠
<Seony> 석박사 이상에, 일하는 포지션 자체도 최소한 석사급 포지션이어야되요
<jasonjang> 에~ 그래두 나도 아는데....아뇨~ 안그래요. 왠 겸손질?! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 실력이 너무 허접해서요.  어쩌면 제 사수였던 사람이 너무 천재였을지도...
<jasonjang> 아마 같은 알파벳 문화권이라서 CJK 보다는 빠르겠죠. 깊이 있다고 해야 할까?
<Seony> 제 사수였던 사람은, 정말 모르는게 없던거 같아요
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Seony> 그래서, 미국에서 직장생활 처음 하면서 만난 제 첫 사수를 보고 느낀게,
<Seony> 아~ 나도 저만큼은 해야 저 위치에 올라가는 건가...
<Seony> 라고 생각했었어요
<jasonjang> 그 사수 나이?
<Seony> 79년생이고, 전기전자 학사, 로봇공학 석사, 전산학 박사에요
<jasonjang> 계산하기 쉽게 80년생이면 약 35쯤?
<Seony> 네 그쯤되죠
<jasonjang> 전공이 일관성 있네요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 이번에 옮긴 이'가 사수'고, 사수 위에 무슨 교수 있다고 했죠? 관리책임자 정?
<Seony> 한국으로 치면 과장이나 부장급요
<Seony> 강의는 안뛰는 교수에요
<jasonjang> 사수/교수?
<jasonjang> 아~ 과/부장급 교수. 예~
<Seony> 닥터이긴한데, 닥터라고 불리는거 싫어해서 그냥 이름 부르죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony> 이름부르는건 솔직히, 아직도 어색해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 울 단과대학장한테도 "헤이~" 그러거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 특히 동양권에서 출발해서 그럴꺼요. 씁쓸하네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 강의는 안뛰고 보통 연구교수란게 대학교에 있는데
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 연구교수라는게 거의 없죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 다 강의로 몰빵해버리니 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 음
<DarkCircle> 기업체에서도 솔직히 대학교에 연구과제 같은거 웬만해선 잘 안줌.
<drake_kr> 그럼 연구는 누가함
<DarkCircle> 외국 유학파 박사급이 기업체에서 다 해먹으니까
<drake_kr> 어느 기업?
<DarkCircle> 대학교 일반 연구실은 상대적으로 수준이 낮아서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 횬다이 삼성 엘쥐 다 똑같 ...
<DarkCircle> 삼성 같은 경우는 부서 하나 100명이 다 박사급인 경우도 있으니까요.
<Seony> 구글 X 같은 곳이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 만들어내는 제품은 구글만큼 안나오네요
<drake_kr> 애플 제품이 구리다고 지랄지랄들을 하는데 그렇게 깔거면 더 좋은걸 내놓던가..
<Seony> 그렇게 지랄지랄해야 그나마 자기네 물건이 좀 나아보이죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 애플 제품을 찍어대는 폭스콘은 (먼산) ........
<DarkCircle> 근데 솔직히 지랄한다고 해서 나아지는건 별로 못느껴봤 ,... 그나마 근래 들어서 좀 괜찮게 생각하는건
<DarkCircle> 갤럭시 메가 정도?
<DarkCircle> 갤노트도 지랄 같은데 거추장스러운거 다 빼고 스펙과 핵심 기능에 집중한건 갤럭시 메가가 가장 최근들어서 유일했던듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 안사요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 언제나 느끼는거지만 원래 안드로이드 폰이라는거 자체가 ...
<DarkCircle> 중요한 부품 한두개 정도 빠진 건담 다루는 느낌.
<Seony> 아 왜 하필이면 이름이 폴...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 왜요? 이상한 나라'가 생각나요?
<jasonjang> 설마 사수 / 교수?
<Seony> 아뇨.  제 윗사람 2명 이름이 다 폴이거든요 ㅋ
<jasonjang> ê±° ì°¸~
<drake_kr> 어으아 어으아
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원
<bluedusk> jasonjang, http://youtu.be/NBqb3mkmQ7Q
<bluedusk> 이런건 어떠세요?
<jasonjang> w8
<jasonjang> 잘 봤습니다. bluedusk
<jasonjang> DarkCircle, 요즘 한-아얄씨'는 어떻게 접속해요?
<jasonjang> 즉 섭' 뭘로 설정해야 하는지.....
<DarkCircle> apink로 접속하긴 하는데 그쪽은 흠 ... UTF-8이 되고요.
<DarkCircle> 안되고 쓰기 편한건
<jasonjang> 아, 인코딩 cp949에서 바뀌었어요?
<DarkCircle> apink만요
<bluedusk> 어 apink 서버 살아났어요?
<jasonjang> apink 알아요. 감사.
<bluedusk> 전에 한번 죽었다가 안쓰고 잇는데
<DarkCircle> holywar는 기존 그대로인데 이게 가장 좋은듯?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 holywar 쓰세요.
<DarkCircle> 이건 안죽고 잘 살아있더군요.
<jasonjang> 더 감사 !!
<DarkCircle> cp949입니다
<jasonjang> 엡
<bluedusk> apink 로 접속 시켜야겠군
<bluedusk> 릴레이 봇
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 즐퇵!
<DarkCircle> 전 이제 출근 시도 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluedusk> 전 대학원 가고 싶어도
<bluedusk> 아는게 없어서 대학원에서 안받아줌
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 퇴근이나 해야겠어요
<bluedusk> ㅃㅃ
<jasonjang> g
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> +
<razGon_MINILA> 늦은밤 아름다운 밤이에욬.
<DarkCircle> 이사하느라 멘붕하신 의사느님.
<DarkCircle> (뭔가 말장난 비스무리..)
<autowiz_> 아아
<autowiz_> 출장 복귀 했습니다.
<autowiz_> 그러나 또 일 하고 또 출장가야하고 아 ...
<Work^Seony> 고생하셨습니다
<autowiz_> 제가 왠만해선 일하다 체력 딸리는경우가 없었었는데 . 요즘은 체력이 바닥을 기고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 혹사 당하시는군요...
<Work^Seony> 회사에 컴플레인 한 번 하세요
<autowiz_> 지대로 한번 해야 할듯 합니다.
<autowiz_> 많이 졸리네요 조금이라도 자야할거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한두시간만 자도 많이 도움되실 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> dnsserver가 유료화 되었군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 무료 도메인 서버를 찾아야 겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 유동 아이피에 대한 도메인을 제공하는 곳인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 이사가서 케이티에서 와서 네트웍을 구성하려는데 통크게 ip를 8개 배정해주시더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 공인아이피를요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 공유기고 자시고 사놓았던 스위치 허브도 무색하게 만들어버렸죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 구내 허브가 8개까지 줘 버려서요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 업다운로드 속도도 초당 10메가.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 8개면 많이 주네요..
<razGon_MINILA> 아직도 공인이 3개인가 남네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 덕분에 유무선 공유기는 유무선 허브가 되버림.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도 까지 줄줄은 몰랐죠. 잘해야 2-3개가 다였는데.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이피 주소가 그렇게 많이 필요하신가봐요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 아니라 유선으로 연결하는 컴이 5대 이상되거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제방에 컴3대- 서버 노트북 데탑
<razGon_MINILA> 장모님 방에 놋북 한대.
<razGon_MINILA> 마눌님 놋북 한대.
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게가 다였오요
<Work^Seony> 아이피 주소를 컴퓨터에 바로 주는건 위험한 거에요..
<autowiz_> 은근히 공유기 안쪽에 있으면 nat 때문에 스캔이고 뭐고 많이 막아줘서 좋지요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떠한 경우라도, 절대로 IP를 컴퓨터로 바로 주는건 위험해요.
<Work^Seony> 심지어 스위치도 바로 안주는데요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 공유기가 스위치 허브를 통해서 줍니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 명심하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> "수많은 IP 중에서 내 컴퓨터를 누가 알고 오겠어"라고 생각하시는 분들 많은데요, 바로 들어옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 많이 들어오더군요. 수많은 중국분들이.
<Work^Seony> 중국 뿐만 아니라 여러 나라에서 많이 들어와요
<Work^Seony> 정말 엄청나게 옵니다
<Work^Seony> 저희처럼 공공기관은 심지어 하루에 접속시도 3천번 이상 들어온 적도 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그것을 필터링해주는 방법은 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 국가별 IP를 차단할 수는 있겠지만, 회사나 공공기관에서 그러면 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 미국 내에서도 접속시도가 들어오는데, 그것까지 막을 수는 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 접속시도를 특정횟수 이상 실패하면 아예 아이피를 차단시켜주는 프로그램이 있긴한데요,
<Work^Seony> 가정에서 쓰시는 윈도우즈 같은 경우는 그런걸 쓰기가 어렵겠죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 그러겠죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 어떻게 보면 아파트 서버에서 필터링해줄거 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 것을 필터링 한다는 의미에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 외부에서 접속하는 ip요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-05
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 조금 이해가 안되는데. 공유기를 거치는 것과 다른가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 직사광선을 바로 맞는다는건데... 외부접속이 된다는 거겠지만요.
<Work^Seony> 공유기에서는, 포트포워딩 등으로 열려있는 포트를 제외하면 전부 막혀있어요
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 일반적인 운영체제, 윈도우 리눅스 등은, 돌아가는 서비스는 포트가 전부 열려있죠
<Work^Seony> 문제가 될만한 139번 포트 같은 경우는 아파트 서버에서 막아놓긴 하겠지만, 그외는 안막을 거에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 21포트나 23포트 등은 열려있겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 보통 21번이나 23번 등만 알고있지만, 윈도우 같은 경우는 사실 열려있는 포트들이 어마어마합니다.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 nmap으로 윈도우 스캐닝 해보세요
<razGon_MINILA> 방책은 공유기를 통한 포트 포워드밖에 방법이 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> 방책이라면, 그러한 종류의 접속시도를 차단하는걸 말씀하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Work^Seony> 당연히, 공유기나 방화벽을 전면에 내세워야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 아니면 예방하는 방법이라든가요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 하나의 삼바 파일서버의 연결은 물건너 갔군요
<Work^Seony> 더 좋은 방법이나 예방하는 방법이 있다면, 수많은 기업에서 쓰고있을 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 오잉? 삼바를 외부에서 연결하려고 하셨어요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 아니라 지금 구성이
<razGon_MINILA> 집에 들어오는 아파트 공유기에서 분배해서 저희집에 허브로 분배되었구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 각 공유기 -dhcp를 꺼놓은 방법으로 연결되어있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 제방에 컴이 4대라서요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 공유기 내에서는 삼바든 뭐든 다 돌리시면 되죠
<Work^Seony> 공유기나 방화벽은 외부로부터의 접속을 차단하는 것이지, 내부는 특별히 설정하지 않는한 안건드리거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 공유기는 4포트...
<razGon_MINILA> 4포트 공유기를 사용해야 겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 4+4포트 공유기를 사용해야 겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 상위 허브 단계에서 나눠야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> 최상단에 공유기를 두시구요, 나머지를 허브나 공유기로 나누세요
<razGon_MINILA> 예 그러겟습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 공유기는 아무거나 되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 저가형은 별로 추천 안해드려요
<Work^Seony> 공유기라는게, 24시간 365일 켜놓는 물건임에도 불구하고 대부분 사람들이 신경 안쓰고 살더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 아이피 타임거 쓰고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 1포트 만 되는 공유기가 있어요. 그거 쓸까도 고민중이구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 공인아이피 1개만 필요하군요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가정집이잖아요.  굳이 여러개 쓰실 필요는 없어요
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트를 수십개 돌리는 곳도 아이피는 하나만으로도 충분한데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 2개만 쓰면 되겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 1개는 아이피티비. 1개는 공유기에 물려주는 포트
<Work^Seony> 아이피 8개 주소가 모두 다 같고 끝자리 하나만 다른거죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Work^Seony> 그럼 같은 서브넷이군요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 서브넷이 다를 리도 없겠지만...
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Work^Seony> 서브넷 마스크가 어떻게 되요?
<Work^Seony> 255.255.255.0이에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아마도 그럴겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 집에건 확인이 안되서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 환자분들이....
<razGon_MINILA> 인해전설...
<razGon_MINILA> 전술.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, Work^S eony 님 맞아요
<Work^Seony> jasonjang: 엥?  아이피를 8개를 나눠주는데 24비트를 걍 통째로 쓰면, 관리자가 너무 게으른거 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 너무 빡신데서 일하는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 저희집은 255.255.0.0인데, 정말 어이 없죠..
<jasonjang> 예? ㅎㅎㅎ (답하기 전 제일 마지막 글만 봐서 전체 내용 잘 모르겠어요. 실례)
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 아이피가 모자라서 그런거면 이해되는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 넘쳐나요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서브넷을 나누지 않고 걍 통째로 쓰는건, 제가 보기엔 관리자의 태만인 것 같아요...
<razGon_MINILA> 갑자기 기름 국이 된거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가볼떄는 잘모르는 듯 해요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 255.255.255.0이면, 다른집이랑 같은 네트워크에 있단 소리거든요.
<Work^Seony> 즉, 아까 말씀하신대로의 구성이라면, 윈도우에서 파일공유 키면 다른 집에서 보인다는 소리에요..
<Work^Seony> 같은 서브넷에 있으니깐요...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 함 확인 해봐야 겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 만약 그러면 문제가 될테니 그런지 봐야죠.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> nmap 설치하시고, nmap -sP xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24 해보세요.
<Work^Seony> 살아있는 컴퓨터들 쭉 나올 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 굉장히 재밌는 곳인데요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> 아~ 위 내용이 길군요
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 이웃집 컴도 나오겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 대기업아파트도 별수없으려나요?
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 심심하다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 핑
<Haz3> IamDuck: 핑
<jasonjang> 오랫만에 인사합니다. ^^ 잘 지내죠?
<Haz3> 안녕하세요. :)
<Haz3> 심심해서 들어왔어요. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 회사에서 할일도 없고..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<jasonjang> 어제는 오랫만에 한.아얄씨...가 봤었어요. 거기서 잠깐 인사 했는데...그곳에서 못 봤거든요.
<jasonjang> 내 인사 보고 온 거요?
<Haz3> 한아얄씨는 들어가본지 오래라.. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그랬군요, 그렇군요. 사쿠라기님 거기 있더구만요
<Haz3> 회사에서 IP 접속 제한 걸려있을 듯 해서.
<jasonjang> 아~~~
<Haz3> 한아얄씨는 웹챗 지원 안하나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<jasonjang> 류 소님은 양쪽에...여전하고
<jasonjang> 아마 하쟎요? 웹쳇
<jasonjang> 어제 한아얄씨 입장하려고 검색하다 봤는데....(내 잘못 봤나?)
<Haz3> 못찾겠어요. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 프리노드는 웹챗 지원되서.
<jasonjang> 통과
<jasonjang> 예
<Haz3> 흐음... 프로그램 깔아볼까. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> irc 프로그램 사이트는 다 막혀있네요. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 피진으로 해야지. :)
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 저는 식사를....다녀 옵니다
<Haz3> 다들 어디가셨나..
<Haz3> 흐음.
<Haz3> 식사 맛있게 하세요. ^^
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<bluedusk> 응?
<bluedusk> 헤즈네
<Haz3> 피진도 안깔리네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 안냥~
<Haz3> 한아얄씨는 포기. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 해피추석마스?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 집에 내려가?
<bluedusk> 아마도?
<bluedusk> 오늘 갈거 같은데
<Haz3> ㅇㅇ
<Haz3> 할거 없어 심심하네. ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 헤즈님은 요즘 어느 지역으로 출퇴근해요?
<jasonjang> 난 매일 강서,양천,영등포,구로....에 있지만
<bluedusk> 전 양재 압구정
<Haz3> 가산이요.
<jasonjang> (안 물어 봤거든욧) bluedusk 버럭
<jasonjang> 아 가깝군요
<jasonjang> 전엔 분당쪽 아녔유?
<Haz3> 네..
<Haz3> 3년전에 이직했죠. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 월급을 얼마 안줘서. .ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 응?
<bluedusk> 3년전에 L 모 대기업으로 이직했잖아 -_-a
<bluedusk> 거기 다니고 잇는거 아니였어?
<jasonjang> 예에~ 옮기는 줄은 알았지만, 가산'인줄은 몰랐어요.
<Haz3> ㅇㅇ
<jasonjang> 지금 엘 모 기업?
<Haz3> 네
<Haz3> 좋은 회사에요..
<Haz3> 놀면서 돈받고..
<jasonjang> 예에~ 예! ㅋ 그럼 밥 사요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 뭐.. 전 회사도 놀면서 돈받긴 했는데..
<Haz3> 금액 차이가 나니..
<Haz3> jasonjang: 돈은 마눌님이 받아서.. ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 워낙 잘 하시니...남들은 일이지만, 본인께는 놀이
<jasonjang> 두 분이 또래요?
<Haz3> 한날 다른시에 태어났죠..
<bluedusk> 그건 잘몰겠고 민증 앞에 6자리가 같을껄요?
<Haz3> =.=
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 다들 놀고 있...
<Haz3> 아흥..
<Haz3> 심심해.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 뭐하면 잼날까..
<Haz3> 심심해서 프로그램 하나 만드는데..
<Haz3> 1차 검증 끝나고..
<Haz3> 심심함.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 자바는 구조체가 없어서 귀찮네. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 난 오픈스택때문에
<bluedusk> 퇴근을 못하고 잇는디
<bluedusk> ..
<Seony> 요즘 페북에 여러 컴퓨터 관련 그룹페이지에서, 여성분들이 상당한 수준의 질문을 올리는거 보면 여전히 적응이 안되는거 같아오
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 허허허
<Seony> 미국에서 여성 개발자들은, 여자라기보단 좀 덕후나 geek삘이 나기 때문에 여자로 안보이거든요...
<Seony> 예를 들면, 맨날 똑같은 티셔츠에 대충 청바지 하나 걸치고 슬리퍼 질질 끌고 댕기고,
<Seony> 머리도 자주 안감는듯, 대충 고무줄 하나로 묶고 다니고...
<Seony> 걍 머리 길고 수염없는 개발자 사람으로밖에 안보이죠 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 어휴... 일이 태산이니 명절이 반갑지가 않네요...
<Seony> 고생이 많으시네요...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 다들 그러려니 하면서 위안을..^^;
<Seony> 추석이 다음주 월요일이에요?
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony>  슬슬 명절 분위기 나겠네요
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐
<jasonjang> 금 감자님이 윗 글에 썼쟎아요. "명절이 ~요..." 라고...
<jasonjang> Seony, 핑?!
<Seony> 네
<LYUSO_THINK> 으으
<DarkCircle> 는 한국 중국밖에 없는듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-06
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 그냥 뭔가를 사고 싶은데
<ipeter> 뭘 사야할까요
<ipeter> 3일만 있으면 애플 신제품 발표회 하겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 오.. 돈 생기셨나봐요
<ipeter> 뭐 복직을 하고나니 월급날이 기다려지네요
<ipeter> 두달 휴직해서 집안에서 공부만 하느라
<ipeter> 그냥 조용히(?)있었는데
<ipeter> 역시 밖에 나돌아다니니
<ipeter> 이것저것 사고싶기도 하네요.
<ipeter> 토플셤 쳐야하네요.
<ipeter> 벅찹니다.
<ipeter> 맨날 개발 끝나고 집에오면
<ipeter> 11시인데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 오늘도 회사예요
<ipeter> 토요일인데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아직 유학의 꿈은 안버리셨군요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 애플에서 아이폰6나온다나요?
<Work^Seony> 그럴거라고 예상되고 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아니면 아이패드 에어2?
<razGon_MINILA> 보통 한번에 2개를 소개 한죠
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그건 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 애플은 절대 얘기 안해주니깐요
<Work^Seony> 발표 당일날 봐야 알아요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 그럼요.
<ipeter> 요새 일도 너무 재미있고,
<ipeter> 공부도 하고 너무 재미있습니다.
<ipeter> 2시 이전에 잔적이 거의 없어요.
<ipeter> 보통 밤 3시에 잠듭니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 대단하시네요
<ipeter> 쥐알이 점수도 그냥 원서 한번정도 내볼만 한 점수 나왔으니 한번 원서는 넣어봐야죠.
<ipeter> 10월 초에 토플 시험을 보려구요.
<ipeter> 진짜 여기 개발일 하면서 많이 배우고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요. 신세계입니다.
<Work^Seony> rmfoeh woalTdmtleksl ekgoddlspdy
<Work^Seony> 그래도 재밌으시다니 다행이네요
<ipeter> +_+ 짱 재미있어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 에러 버그나서 매달리는 그맛.
<ipeter> 그리고 해결됐을때 쾌감.
<ipeter> 후덜덜합니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 뭔가 잘못되면 일방적으로 제 탓인 컴퓨터와의 싸움이 좀 짜증나긴 하지만요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸...
<razGon_MINILA> 컴이 말을 잘안하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아버지 당신이 나에게 이렇게 하라고 하셧죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 예능을 다큐로 받아들이는 프로그램.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고.. =_=
<ipeter> 점심시간이 다가오네요
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오겠습니다..!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 자자... 라즈곤의 등장.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘부터 5일간은 폐인생활 .ㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 병원에서 쓰던 마우스와 키보드도 가져왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이제 부터 망가진 서버를 복구하는 작업을 진행시키겠습니다.
<binbyz> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. =)
<binbyz> :)
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 아이고 재미있으시겠어요.
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 서버가지고 뚝딱뚝딱 하는것도 참 즐거운...
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 서버만드는 거 정말 지긋지긋합니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> zzzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 그래서 구축해놓고 되도록 안만집니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 잘 돌아가면 냅두는...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 안만지다가. 갑자기 업데이트했다가 당했다는..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 업데이트 당하다니욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아.. ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋㅋ
<binbyz> 타임캡슐 포트포워딩 설정해보신분 계시는가요~?!
<PotatoGim> 어휴..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 새로 설치중인데. 또하나.
<razGon_MINILA> 비디오 카드 사야 될거 같아요.
<binbyz> Airport Time Capsule 사용자분 계세요~? ㅜㅜ 흑흑 포트포워딩이 않되서 몇시간째 삽질중
<Seony> 타임캡슐은 안쓰지만 에어포트 익스트림은 씁니다.
<binbyz> 혹시 포트포워딩 설정 해보셨나요!?
<Seony> 네
<binbyz> !!
<binbyz> 제가 지금 에어포트가 브릿지 모드로 잡혀있는데요
<binbyz> 게이트웨이->에어포트->노트북
<binbyz> 노트북으로 80, 22, 3306 포트를 개방하려고 합니다!
<binbyz> 게이트웨이에서 (192.168.0.1)80, 22, 3306 포트 데이터들을 에어포트(192.168.0.105)로 쏴주고
<Seony> 게이트웨이는 어떤건지 설명 좀 해주세요
<binbyz> 게이트웨이는 일반 DHCP환경에 LG u+회사 제품입니다
<Seony> 그럼, 같은 서브넷이네요
<binbyz> 에어포트(192.168.0.105) -> 노트북 (192.168.0.106)으로 모든 포트를 개방하였습니다
<Seony> 이 경우는 포트포워딩은 에어포트에서 하시는게 아니고, 게이트웨이에서 하시는 거에요
<binbyz> 제가 네트워크를 잘 모르는데 만약에요
<binbyz> 게이트웨이 -> 공유기 -> 피씨
<binbyz> 에 물려 있는 피씨와
<binbyz> 게이트웨이 -> 피씨
<binbyz> 에 물려있는 피씨는
<binbyz> C클래스가 달라지는던데
<Seony> C클래스가 달라진다고 표현하는 것이 아니구요,
<Seony> 이중 NAT이 구성된다고 말씀드릴 수 있는 것이에요
<Seony> 그러니까,
<binbyz> 아 그렇군요
<binbyz> 네네
<Seony> 에어포트를 브릿지모드로 두시면,
<binbyz> 넵
<Seony> 에어포트는 그냥 다른 피씨랑 같은 레벨에 존재하게 되구요,
<binbyz> 아 ~
<Seony> 에어포트는 결국 아무런 역할을 하지않게 되는 거에요
<Seony> 여기서 만약 에어포트에 dhcp를 키게되면,
<binbyz> 아 그럼 에어포트에서 포트포워딩은 아무런 의미가 없어지는거군요
<binbyz> 네네
<Seony> 네트워크가 2번의 문을 통과해야하니까, 더 구성이 복잡해지는 것이죠
<Seony> 현재 하신대로라면 에어포트에서의 포트포워딩은 아무런 의미가 없는 거에요
<Seony> 따라서,
<binbyz> 네네!
<Seony> 제가 추천을 해드린다면, 그리고 만약 가능하다면,
<Seony> LG에서 받으신 게이트웨이는 DHCP를 끄시구요,
<Seony> 브릿지 모드로 두세요.
<Seony> 그게 가능한 기계라면요.
<binbyz> 이게 티비와도 물려있느네
<binbyz> 있는데 상관이 없을까요!?
<Seony> 티비가 네트웍으로 작동되는 거에요?
<binbyz> 네 티비 셉톱박스에 인터넷선이 들어가더라구요
<Seony> 음... 테스트를 해보셔야겠지만, 게이트웨이 => 에어포트 => 티비, 컴퓨터 기타 등등
<Seony> 이런 구조를 가지려면, 게이트웨이의 dhcp를 끄셔야되요
<binbyz> 게이트웨이 => 티비 ~
<Seony> 게이트웨이의 dhcp를 끄시고, 티비를 에어포트에 물리셔서 작동을 해보세요.
<Seony> 참, 게이트웨이의 dhcp를 끄시면, 에어포트는 키셔야해요
<binbyz> 아 그렇군요
<binbyz> 잠시만요 한 번 해봐야겠네요! 정말 감사합니다!
<binbyz> 만약 이 방법이 않된다면은
<binbyz> 그냥 게이트웨이에서 포트포워딩을 바로
<binbyz> 노트북으로 쏴주면
<binbyz> 해결되겠네욤!?
<Seony> LG에서 주는 기계가 브릿지모드 (DHCP Off)가 안되는거라면, 게이트웨이에서 바로 포트포워딩을 해주시면 됩니다.
<binbyz> 아하 근데 어떻게 보면은 후자의 방법이 더 간단 할 것 같네요!
<Seony> 그렇기야 하죠.  다만 에어포트의 공유기 기능을 못쓴다는 게 문제지요
<Seony> 근데, 타임머신 백업이 목적이시라면, 공유기 기능은 안써도 되구요
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 타임캡슐이 같은 네트웍에만 있으면, 알아서 찾을테니까 그냥 하시면 되겠네요
<binbyz> Seony, 아이구 말씀중에 나가서 죄송합니다. 아무 생각없이 에어포트를 재부팅시켜버렸네요..
<Seony> 괜찮습니다.
<Seony> 저는 30분 후에 다시 올께요
<binbyz> 넵 갔다오세요~
<binbyz> 다녀오세요;
<binbyz> Seony, 게이트웨이에서 포트포워딩을 설정해주어 연결하였는데 대체 왜 외부 아이피:포트로 접속이 않되는지 모르겠네요... ㅜㅜ 시스템 재부팅, 방화벽확인.. 재설정등 모든 것들 다 해봤는데 흠... 머리아프다 ㅜㅜ
<binbyz> 내부에서는 서로 핑이 잘 주고 받아지는데 흠 포워딩쪽 문제가 확실한거 같은데 대체 해결책을 모르겠네요 ..
<Seony> 핑이 받아진다고 포트가 응답하는 것과는 전혀 관계가 없답니다...
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코 보니 동아시아 빼고는 명절이 아니구나 -ㅅ- ..
<razGon_MINILA> 동북아시아빼고는 아니죠.
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpBx> 오픈 박스에서 시작.ㅎ
<razGon_OpBx> 잠시만요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-07
<bagjunggyu> 모두 즐거운 추석 명절 보내세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 모두 맛점하세요.ㅎ
<binbyz> 즐추되세요~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<imsu> Seony: 페북 보니까 살을 엄청 빼셨네요 ~ ㅎㅎ 몰라보겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다이어트에는 도사 됐지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안주무시고...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 봇접속인가/.'
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 한가위되세요.
<DarkCircle> 크롬은 조홀라 느리고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 파이어폭스는 거지 발싸개스럽고 ...
<DarkCircle> 도데체 뭘 써야되는거지 ㄱ- ...............................
<DarkCircle> 캬아아앗!!!
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 고민중입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니면 미도리?
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 크롬이 편해서 쓰는 데 점점 느려지는 것을 느껴요
<razGon_MINILA> 파폭은 여러 플러그인끼리 오류 뱉어내느라고
<DarkCircle> 미도리는 한글 입력 처리가 개떡이네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ  도데체 어디 ime 엔진을 빌려다 쓰는거지 ...
<DarkCircle> 에피퍼니나 미도리나 그놈이 그놈이네 . 망했네 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 아놔 오늘 또 늦잠 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-31
<autowiz> 사마휘님도 좋은 하루 되세요~  부비부비
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 여름 휴가 끝내고서 돌아왔습니다~
<autowiz> 휴가 가서 잘 쉬시고 잘 먹고 오셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어디 놀러가는걸 정해놓고서 휴가를 보낸게 아니라서요... 평소에 못했던거 하고 다녔습니다.. ㅎ
<samahui_tp> 아야~
<samahui_tp> 어제 농구하다 얼굴을 긁혔는디 autowiz님이 부비부비해서 더 커졌어요. 치료비줘요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 허얼 ~
<samahui_tp> 간만에 날아다녔네요. 슛도 잘들어가고 같이 하던 사람들 상대로 신생팀짜서 탈탈 털어줬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 말한마디 잘못했다가 부비부비도 못해보고 치료비만 내게 생겼내요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많이 긁히셨어요? ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 요즘 딸애도 얼굴 긁어대고 ... 농구하러가서도 잘뛰다보니 손톱에 얼굴을 자주 긁히네요
<samahui_tp> 걍 길게~ 손톱자국난 정도예요 몇일이면 사라지겠죠
<samahui_tp> 오히려 우리딸이 긁는게 더 문제예요.. 파내요... 거기다 파내서 상처난거 보면 신기하다고 자는사이에 그걸 또 긁어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 눈밑에 흉터 생기게 생겼는데... 이거 나중에 딸에게 효도를 강요할 재료로 써야겠어요. 아빠가 이리 아프게 널 키웠다. 효도해라!!!
<autowiz> 알게모르게 다른 상처로 그상처를 덮어버릴거 같은데요.
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;; 찍어놨어요 증거사진 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우와 나름 철저하신
<samahui_tp> 회의댕올께요
<samahui_tp> 오늘도 화이팅!!! 입니다
<jun_> 우와.. 휴가 후유증인지... 무지 힘드네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 감자님 어제 집에 가셔서 그냥 주무셨던건가요. 아님 집엘 못가신건가요
<autowiz> 저 집에서 기다리고 있었는뎅
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<PotatoGim> 까맣게 잊어버렸네요; 죄송합니다..ㅜ;
<crixer> ㅇ안녕하세요 ~~
<autowiz> 혼자봤는데 재미있어서 두번 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게보면 좀뻔한 스토리인데 , 아 드웨인 존슨 도 맘에들고 (저도 같은 헤어스타일 하고 싶은 ㅋㅋ)
<samahui_tp> 조퇴합니다
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 하루들 보내세요
<samahui_tp> 점심 맛나게 챙겨드시고요. 아내 병원가야된다고해서 조퇴해버립니다. 나중에뵈요~
<autowiz> 아이고 고생하세요
<autowiz> 포테토님 집에 가시면 다시 말씀 주세요~
<HolyKnight> 돌잔치가 보편적 문화인가보네유
<jun_> 음... 그런가요..?? 결혼식에 비해서 돌잔치는 많이 안부르는것 같던데...
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 옙! 오늘은 잊지 않고 귀가 후 말씀드리겠습니다~
<autowiz> 바쁘시면 잊을 수 도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 슬슬 배가 고파오는데
<autowiz> 조금 기다렸다가 점심을 먹어야할지
<autowiz> 그냥 지금바로 뭘 먹어야 할지 고민이네요
<bluedusk> 부지런한 벌레가 일찍 일어나는 새에게 잡아 먹히는 법이죠
<bluedusk> 일단 배부르려면 새가 되어야 할듯?
<autowiz> 저는 독수리 되고 싶어요
<autowiz> 새를 먹을려면 독수리 부터 ^^
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3172478&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> 크흐흐 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 남자의 편은 남자.   앟ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 웃찾사를 따라 한건가보네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://live.media.daum.net/issue/kenta1
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3172394&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<HolyKnight> 누가 더잘못했을까유
<jun_> 음... 개인적인 생각으론... 안전거리 미 확보인 사고차량 아닐까 싶은데요;;;; 뭐 다 잘못하긴 했지만요;
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20150831n14914
<autowiz> 아니 집에서 요리해먹을때는 담배피면서 할 수 도 있는거 아닌가
<autowiz> 다만 식당에서 일하면서는 아니지요
<autowiz> 아 미스핏 이야기 재미있네요
<autowiz> 완전빠져듦.   작가가 붙어서 수정을 했겠죠?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 아마 그렇겠쥬
<autowiz> 백주부 흉내내시는 거쥬?
<autowiz> 요즘들어 자꾸 묻기만 해서 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 방화벽 로그 같은거 웹관리자 페이지에 보이게 할려는데 뭐가 좋을까요?
<autowiz> 기존 제품 몇몇은 실시간으로 새로운줄들이 생기던데요
<pchero_work> 음? 저도 궁금하네요. 무슨 툴이 있나요?
<autowiz> 툴이라기보다 동적인 웹페이지로 구현을 할텐데
<autowiz> 저는 정말 아는게 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206504104314907&set=a.1842583717878.98690.1639151739&type=1
<autowiz> 배고픈가 에서 한참 웃었네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ihavnoth> MAC 쓰시는 분 있나요?
<ihavnoth> OS X라고 해야 겠군요
<autowiz> 몇분 계실껍니다.
<autowiz> 어떤거 때문에 그러신가요?
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 매버릭스 사용함다
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/291356
<ihavnoth> brew로 ext4fuse 설치하고 mount했는데 라이브러리 못찾네요
<ihavnoth> http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/29842/how-can-i-mount-an-ext4-file-system-on-os-x
<ihavnoth> 여기 URL 따라했어요
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207622539544436&set=a.1703669794464.2096406.1319577354&type=1
<autowiz> 와우 이거 대박인데요 키보드 모양 빵인가요?
<autowiz> 읽기 쓰기 성공은 하셨나요?
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 여유가 되면 그냥 네트웍으로 공유하는게 속편하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> samba 로 300기가 정도 연결해서 쓰는데 로컬에 있을때보다 로컬 disk IO 가 떨어져서 참 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 저는 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 자리에 계시는지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니요 없습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> eee
<autowiz> 포테토님 저거 해킹하시면 안됩니다. 회사 NAS 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오오... 영문 자막까지! 감사합니다!
<PotatoGim> 헐.. 제가 그 정도로 보안에 해박하지 못하다보니...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 시놀로지 제품인가요??
<autowiz> iptime 껍니다
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<PotatoGim> 경쟁사...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 경쟁사라 하면 시놀로지 계시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아뇨...ㅜㅜ 글루시스라는...
<PotatoGim> 변두리의,...
<PotatoGim> 엄밀히는 저희는 SMB 이상이 주 타겟이라 고객층이 다르기는 하다만...
<autowiz> 입사한지 오래 되셨나요?
<autowiz> 오오 이것저것 많이 하는 회사군요
<PotatoGim> 좋게 말하면 이것저것인데... 나쁘게 말하면 집중을 못하는거죠..ㅜ
<autowiz> 인재채용란은 null 이군요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 채용이 안됩니다...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 인수인계를 해야 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 사람이 없어서 그만...ㅜ
<autowiz> 범계역 종종 술마시러 가는데요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이제 만 4년 2개월 되었네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오...
<PotatoGim> 가까이 계시나보군요
<autowiz> 저 가디에 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아~
<PotatoGim> 몇번 방문은 해봤는데... 손에 꼽을 정도네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 우와 워크샵도 다녀오고 좋으네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음... 올해는 재정이 아쉬워서 못 갔다는게 함정입니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 오신김에 짧게 ㅠㅠ 하나만 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<PotatoGim> 옙!
<PotatoGim> 길게 물어보셔도... 괜찬습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 커널 모듈입니다. 뭐 일반 c++ 프로그램도 상관없구요
<autowiz> 메모리를 할당해서 데이터 넣을려고 하는데 이게 전체 몇개가 될지 몰라서
<autowiz> char * p_char[] 를 대충 잡아놓고
<autowiz> *p_char[]   자체를 malloc 같은걸로 겁나 준다음에
<autowiz> 포인터니까 다시 한번더 malloc 를 걸어줬던거 같습니다 .예전에 프로그램 짤때.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz> 아 char **p_char[] 일려나 .
<PotatoGim> 데이터가 배열인가요?
<autowiz> 배열이 편할거 같아서요
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<autowiz> max 신경안쓰고 할당할수 있는 알고리즘이라던가
<autowiz> 그런 방법이 어떤게 있을까 싶어서 여쭤봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 음... 어차피 메모리 할당 가능한 공간 자체가 제약이 있다는게 전제이다 보니...
<autowiz> 그냥 16기가 정도 max 로 잡고 고정할당한다음에 나중에생각할까 싶기도 합니다만.
<PotatoGim> 지금 쓰시는 커널 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<autowiz> 3.19.0-26 입니다.
<autowiz> 15.04 업데이트 끝났더니 이렇네요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 모듈 내에서 할당은 kmalloc으로?
<autowiz> 아마도 그래야 하겠지요.
<autowiz> 커널 메모리 한계치가 따로 있던가요?
<PotatoGim> 제한 크기가 정해져있는 것으로 기억하는데..
<PotatoGim> 예
<PotatoGim> 페이지 크기 * ??인데...
<PotatoGim> 매크로가 생각이 안나네요;
<autowiz> 바깥메모리를 가져다 쓰거나 다른 프로그램이랑 통신하게 만들어야죠뭐 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 슬랩 쪽에 있을 것 같은데..
<autowiz> 캐쉬방식으로 모듈메모리 내부에 없으면 외부 프로그램한테 요청하는 식으로
<autowiz> 한계치는 나중에 제가찾아볼게요
<PotatoGim> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.19;i=KMALLOC_SHIFT_HIGH
<PotatoGim> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.19;i=KMALLOC_MAX_SIZE
<PotatoGim> 정확히는 요 놈...
<PotatoGim> vmalloc으로 하시면 안되는 상황인가요?
<autowiz> vmalloc 라는것도 있나요?
<autowiz> 어흐흐흐 죄송할따름입니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 죄송하실 필요까지야... vmalloc은 가용 메모리만 된다면 할당이 되는 걸로 알거든요.
<bluedusk> 술마시고 회사 왔는데
<PotatoGim> 대신 kmalloc은 연속 공간으로 할당되고, vmalloc은 쪼개진 페이지들도 모아서 할당하는 방식이라
<PotatoGim> 조금 느리긴 하죠...
<autowiz> kmalloc limit 가 한번에 32MB 한계라는걸까요? 전체 할당 모두가 32MB 가 한계라는걸까요? order 랑 이것저것 계산을 해봐야 할려나
<PotatoGim> 32MB가 맞을 것 같습니다~
<PotatoGim> bluedusk: 음주 후 업무를...? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 업무는 아니고
<bluedusk> 집에 가기 귀찮아서요
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 그럴때 가끔있습니다.
<bluedusk> 헐
<autowiz> 라꾸라꾸나 책상에서 잡니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 집에 갈래요
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 다들 수고많으셨습니다.
<PotatoGim> 예 어여 귀가하셔요~
<autowiz> 집에가서 편히 쉬세요~
<autowiz> 포테토님 다 받아졌으면 재미있게 보셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예! 속도가 빨라서 진즉에 다 받았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 캄사함니다~
<autowiz> 에고 뭐 별걸요
<PotatoGim> 영문 자막도 있는 것은 네이티브 랭귀지를 위한 학습 자료로 쓰라는 의미로 주신 것이라 생각하면서...
<autowiz> 여주인공이 좀 매력적이더군요  츄릅 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 두번 보겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3175715&cpage=3
<autowiz> 쇼미더 머니 보면서 좀 멋있어보이는 부분 따라한다고 했느데 되게 안되더라구요.    그랬었는데
<autowiz> 어제 그냥 집에오다가 중얼중얼하다가 그냥 딱 되서 기분 좋았었습니다..   영어도 뭐 하다보면 술술 될 날이 있기를 기원하며
<PotatoGim> 전화 영어라는 거라도 해볼까 싶긴 한데...
<PotatoGim> 가난하네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 우와우와    반전이 대박이군요
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz> 저런 여자 .... 마음에 듭니다...   만나기 전에 하드 포멧을 한번 하고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이런 젠장
<bluedusk> 여자따위
<bluedusk> 상상속에 동물 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 여자는 실존하지만...
<pchero_work> 훈훈하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 여자친구는 없습니다.
<autowiz> 여자들이 남자보다 꼼꼼하다면서 포렌식에 여자분들 종종 보이시던데
<PotatoGim> 아 저번에 보니까
<bluedusk> 여자들이 남자보다 꼼꼼하다면서
<bluedusk> 제주변에 여자분들이 전혀 안보입니다.
<PotatoGim> 포렌식 학회에 갔었는데 여성분들이 많더군요.
<PotatoGim> 이쁘신 분들도 많아서 발표하는 내내...
<PotatoGim> 좋았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님 업종을 바꾸세요 , 자바개발자나... 웹디자이너 하면 주변에 여자는 많아질껀데   아마 담배 안피는 여자가 별로 없을껑에ㅛ
<bluedusk> 자바 개발은 할줄 모르지만
<bluedusk> 웹디자이너는 감각이나 실력이나 센스다 없어서 안되구요
<bluedusk> 배운게 도둑질이라고
<autowiz> 저도 잡아와 개발좀 해야겠습니다
<bluedusk> 퇴근만 잘합니다.
<bluedusk> 출근 잘 못함..
<bluedusk> .....
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 출근도 잘 못하고 퇴근도 잘 못하는 저는...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 월요일부터 지각에...
<bluedusk> 전 오늘 아침 10시 넘어서 출근했는데요?
<autowiz> 저는 출근잘 못합니다... 퇴근을 거의 못하니까 출근을 할 수 가 없네요
<PotatoGim> 헉... 저도 10시 쪼오끔 넘어서...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 2년전까지 거의 지각하고 10시 14시 사이에 출근하고 그랬었는데요
<autowiz> 여친님이랑 새벽에 헬스 한다고 5시에 일어나기시작하면서 하루하루가 상쾌한     ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 탈영병?
<bluedusk> 저 적군을 발견했는데
<bluedusk> 사격 해야 하지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 집중사격이 필요한 시점입니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 좀 힘들긴한데 할만 합니다. ..   아니 여기 유부님들도 계시는데 왜 저만 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 화력지원이 필요한 시점입니다.
<PotatoGim> 원점타격은 이런 때 쓰는 말이죠...
<bluedusk> 융단폭격은 이런 때 쓰는 말이죠...
<PotatoGim> 으어어어
<autowiz> 다들 운명에 상대가 있다고 믿고 미리미리 준비해두시는게 후회하지 않는 길이 아닐까...
<PotatoGim> 비겁한 변명입니드아아아!!!
<autowiz> 막상 예전에 돈좀 모아놓을껄 , 더 열심히 살껄 하는 생각 정말 많이 했거든요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 아직 적군이 살아 있는데
<bluedusk> enemy deteced!!
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 매뉴얼 만들기 정말 힘드네요...
<PotatoGim> 기술 문서 작업만 전문적으로 하는 그런 분이 있으면 좋겠는데...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저는 메뉴얼 만들때 힘든게 비슷한 일을 캡쳐해가면서 여러번 해야한다는거였어요.
<autowiz> 가끔 캡쳐 떠놓고나면 한두장 틀려서 그부분 새로 캡쳐 뜰려고 완전 다시 해야하고
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 그런거 안해요
<PotatoGim> ...전 안할 수 있는 자리에 있으면 좋겠습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저도 지금 만든거 또 새로 캡쳐 떠야할 판이네요...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 블더님 완전 승리자임.  하기싫은거 안하고 사는... 아 부럽습니다.
<bluedusk> 하기 싫은게 아니라
<bluedusk> 능력이 안되니 아무도 시키지 않아요
<PotatoGim> 캬.. 겸손함까지...
<autowiz__> 간만에 죽지않 는 프로세 스등장이네 요. ㅠ
<autowiz> 아아악
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 이직했어요... 어제 첫 출근했는데 다들 11시까지 야근하네요...
<Work^Seony> 헐... 11시까지 야근하면 몸이 남아나질 않겠는데요...
<autowiz> 허어... 어떠다 그런건지
<ihavnoth> 걱정스럽네요
<autowiz> 자주 그런건지 물어봐야 겠네요
<ihavnoth> 8시 출근이라서 사무실 근처에 원룸 알아봐야겠어요
<autowiz> 신참 환영파티한다고 일부러 그러시진 않으셨을꺼고
<Work^Seony> 8시 출근에 11시 퇴근이면, 뭐 고3 수험생도 아니고 잠자고 일하는거 말고는 아예 생활이 없는거네요
<autowiz> 거기 혹시 일주일에 4일 출긍인가요?
<autowiz> 출근
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<ihavnoth> 잠깐 일이 많아서 이런거면 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> 이래서 한국에서 IT 하시는 분들은 빨리 외국 나가셔야..
<autowiz> 그렇겠지요 . 다만 출근 8시는 평소에도 그럴지도 모릅니다.
<Work^Seony> 조낸 엘리트 대접 받으면서 일하는 분야인데, 한국에만...
<autowiz> noth 님 어떤 회사 들어가신거에요?
<autowiz> 제가 도시락폭탄이라도 하나 보내 드릴까요?
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<ihavnoth> 안되요 월급이 급해요
<Work^Seony> 월급 받으시면 연락주세요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> iMac 지급인데... 처음 써보는거라서 많이 불편하네요
<Work^Seony> 아.. 맥 처음 쓰시면 불편하죠...
<Work^Seony> 당분간 왠만한 작업은 터미널에서 하셔야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> brew로  프로그램 막 깔아서 쓰고 있는데 잘하는건지 모르겠네요...
<Work^Seony> brew 많이 쓰죠....  하지만 저는 macport 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴파일이 좀 귀찮긴하지만...
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 개발환경 설정은 macport로 설명돼 있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도, 미리 컴파일된 바이너리를 갖고오는거랑, 로컬에서 컴파일하는 거랑은 차이점이 있을 수 있으니 그러는거 같네요
<autowiz> 허~ 맥을 지급해준다니
<ihavnoth> brew도 가끔 tar.gz 받아서 make하는 것 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 일부 패키지는 사정상 그럴 수도 있을 거에요.  하지만 일단 기본적으로 brew의 컨셉 자체는 apt-get 같은 형태일 거에요...
<ihavnoth> ext4 마운트해서 쓰는데 readonly더라고요
<Work^Seony> 네 아마 맥에서 ext4 드라이버가 따로 없어서 그럴 거에요...
<ihavnoth> meld 방금 설치했더니 gtk관련된거 전부 설치하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 안드로이드 개발은 맥보다는 리눅스가 더 편하지 않나요?
<ihavnoth> 전 뭘해도 우분투가 편할 것 같네요
<ihavnoth> iMac에 우분투 설치해서 쓰는 사람들 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 오래된 맥에는 그러는 사람들이 있을 거 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 우분투 쓸거면 굳이 비싼 맥을 사서 쓸 이유가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-01
<Work^Seony> 이런저런 편리한 툴 몇개 설치하고 좀 익숙해지시면 아마 맥이 편하다고 하실 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 개발자들이 맥 많이 쓰는 이유가 잇는 법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원들만 해도 우분투 쓰는 사람은 저뿐...
<Work^Seony> 아 하나 더 있구나
<ihavnoth> 잘 모르니 뭐 하나 쓸려고 할때마다 검색해야해요
<ihavnoth> 작업공간 나누는 것도 기본으로 없나봐요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 환경이 다르니 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 기본으로 켜져있을텐데요...
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에서 가이드 같은거 하나 보시는게 나을 거에요
<ihavnoth> 네
<jun_> 좋은 아침입니다~
<jun_> 약간 비가 올것처럼 꾸물꾸물하지만요;;;ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 마우스는 편하군요^.^
<Work^Seony> 트랙패드요?
<Work^Seony> 서버 취약점 스캔 및 개인정보 스캔해서 보고하라고 메일 왔는데, 스캔기한은 3개월... ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 으아.. 괜히 커널 업그레이드 했다가.. 버츄얼박스가 안돌아가네요 ㅜㅜ 윈도우를 안쓸수가 없는데..;;
<HolyKnight> 여유있네유
<HolyKnight> 3개월이나 ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 커널이랑 가상머신들의 관계가 좀 민감하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 귀찮아서 버박 지우고 다시 깔아버리니까 되네요;;;;
<jun_> 새로 적용된 커널로 설치가 잘 됐나봅니다....
<jun_> 순간 등에서 땀흘르는데.. 식겁했네요
<Work^Seony> 버박 띄우면 드라이버 업글하라고 나오지 않나요?
<jun_> 뭔가 경고창 뜨면서 vboxdr 이었나? 그거 setup하라고 뜨긴 했는데요
<jun_> root로 setup했는데 모듈이 없어서 설치가 안된다고 설치 중지 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ 그러면 진짜 식겁했겠네요
<jun_> 우와...  순간 블루스크린보다 더 무서운 창을 봤네요;;;
<jun_> 뭔 에러메세지를 무한대로 찍어내는 페이지가;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 가상머신이야, 이미지 파일만 있으면 다른 컴에서 그대로 띄울 수 있지않아요?
<jun_> 네 가능하죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이번주는 대학 개강철이라 그런가... 뭔가 인터넷도 북적하고,. 실제 거리도 북적이네요
<Work^Seony> 저희도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 건물이 시끄럽네요.  애들 떠드느라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야간작업을 좀 했더니 80% 쯤 그로기 상태입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리님이 재미있는기사로 저좀 살려주세요~
<Work^Seony> 하루 5시간 이상 TV 보면 폐색전증 위험 이라는 인터넷 뉴스기사가 떴는데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 하루에 5시간씩 티비로 게임하는데 어쩌죠? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 폐색전증 + 마약 중독까지
<autowiz> 운동을 좀 하시면 괜찮아지실겁니다.
<autowiz> 하루 5시간이상이라는것도 위험하다는거지
<autowiz> 혈전이 안생기거나 , 한꺼번에 뚝 하고 안떨어지면 되는거 아닌가 싶은
<autowiz> 너무 안일한 생각인가요? 저도 안전 불감증인가요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 걍 3일에 한 번 근력운동 하는 걸로 때워야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정신이 없긴 없나봅니다.
<autowiz> irc 창이랑 메신저창이랑 맛 햇갈려서
<autowiz> 폐색전증 얘기를 아는 동생이 꺼낸줄 알고 깜짝놀랬습니다.
<autowiz> (요즘 바쁘다고 했었는데 5시간씩 게임한다는 걸로 이해를 해버려서 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=530848320400483&set=pcb.530848370400478&type=1&theater
<Work^Seony> 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 순간 우분투 로그인 화면 보고 깜짝놀랬습니다.
<autowiz> 저를 위한 공간인가요 "손님 세션" 이라는게 있는게 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 성이 손 가 입니다.   ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Mr Son 's private session == '손'님 세션    ..ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;
<crixer> 헉
<crixer> 드립이...
<crixer> 부장님급이시군요!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으아 나쁜사람들 많네요
<autowiz> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=217643#.VeOpZTChYnF.facebook
<autowiz> 막 열불이 나는거 같습니다.
<crixer> 저도 고등학교때 한화 면접봤었는데 지금 생각해보면 떨어진게 나은걸수도 ...
<crixer> 그때 마지막에서 떨어졌었는데 허허
<Work^Seony> http://m.blog.naver.com/com1450/220466296991  리니지하면 인상 망하는 이유라네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight>  다음카카오, 합병한 지 1년도 안돼 기업명 '카카오'로 변경
<HolyKnight> http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-229B-21591?mobile=y
<samahui_tp> 다음이 카카오를 산줄 알았더니 카카오가 다음을 먹은게 되는건가요?
<ipeter> samahui_tp: 제가알기로는 카카오가 시가총액이 더 커서 사실상 카카오가 다음을 먹은거라하더군요.
<ipeter> 우분투 쓰는데 당췌 제일 힘든게 역시 오피스네요.
<ipeter> 직장인은 오피스를 벗어날 수 없어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 맥을사서 오피스를 깔아써야하나요.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz> 리브레 오피스를 써볼려고 노력중입니다.
<autowiz> 오픈도큐먼트가 msword에서 열리긴 했는데 바탕화면이 회색으로 나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 출력해보고 깜짝 놀랬습니다.
<jun_> 음.... 오피스때문에 저도 고민입니다;;;
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/sijipus/vxrs44l47.jpg
<jun_> 외장하드에다가 윈도우 깔아놓고 쓰자니.. 멀티로 쓰기 힘들구
<jun_> 버추얼 올리자니.. 용량이 턱없이 부족하구;;
<autowiz> 킹스소프트 맥용도 나오지 않았나요?
<jun_> 저도 맥욕 다운로드를 본거 같긴한데요..
<jun_> 와... 치킨맛 평가라..
<jun_> 기간이 지났네요
<autowiz> 저도 치킨맛 평가나 해볼까요
<jun_> 이미 2개월 전꺼던데;;;
<autowiz> 공고올리고 20~30대 여자분들만 하면 몇명오시겠죠?
<autowiz> 그럼 저랑 같이 그냥 치킨을 먹는검니다. 캬햐~
<jun_> 아!
<autowiz> 포테토님도 가까우시니 오시죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어디서 드시려구요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저희회사 1층에 치킨집 2개 있어요
<PotatoGim> 가디 번개 가나요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz>  Neo Office 라는것도 있네요
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> ms에서 리눅스용 오피스 안팔려나요?
<autowiz> 이게 참 사람이 희안합니다. 키보드가 A 쓰다가  B 로 바꾸면서 힘들었었는데
<autowiz> 다시 B 에서 A 가는건 쉬울줄 알았는데 오타가 엄청나면서 힘들더니
<ipeter> autowiz: 오옷 혹시 기계식 구매하신건가요?
<autowiz> 다시 A 에서 B 왔더니 조금또 오타가 나네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저 그냥 플런져 3만원짜리 쓰고 있는데 이거 좋은데요
<autowiz> 키도 가볍고
<autowiz> 이거쓰다가 팬타그라프 쓸려니 하악    외그렇게 쓰기 싫어지는지
<autowiz> 멤드레인쓰다가 펜타그라프 쓸때는 펜타그라프가 최고라고 했었었는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어릴때 잘모르고 쓰던 정말 옛날 기계식 키보드가 좋긴 좋은거였구나~ 하는 생각도 하고
<jun_> 전 키보드 만원짜리 싼거 쓰고 있는데..
<jun_> 요새 들어서 정말 키감이 안좋아서 손가락에 무리가 간다는 걸 느끼고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> jun_: 저도 손가락 마디가 부어서 긱
<autowiz> 그냥 사무용을 숫자 몇개 입력하시는거 아니면 , 큰돈까지는 좀 그래도
<ipeter> ㅖ식으로 바꿨습니다.
<autowiz> 2~5만원정도는 투자하는게 좋을거 같습니다.
<jun_> 다나와에서 검색해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 2~5만원대에는 맘에 드는게 안보이네요... 눈이 높아졌나;;;
<autowiz> 그럴때는 소중한 손목을 위해서 컴퓨터를 바꾸시면 됩니다.
<jun_> 크헉;;; 키보드가 아니라 컴퓨터를요..????ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 사양을 낮추면 컴이 하기싫어져서 , 손목에 부담을 줄 일 수 있습니다.
<jun_> 아!
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2999524&cate=112782
<autowiz> 제가쓰는건데 싼맛에 LED도 있어서 야밤에 불다 꺼놓고 키보드 씨기도 좋구요
<autowiz> 2.5만춴 치고는 상당한 키감을 줍니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아 이거 제가 집에서 쓰고 있는 모델인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 키감은 좋은거 같은데 생각보다 빡빡하게 눌리는 느낌이라고 해야할까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 집에 뒹구는 키보드를 가져와야할까봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아시는 형님은 이걸 추천해주시더라는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart%2Fitem.php&it_id=1398823847
<jun_> 처음보고 21900원이면 싸네? 생각했는데 0하나를 빼서 읽었네요
<HolyKnight> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20150901103020
<jun_> 음.. 이제 시작을 하는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐흐 제발 무슨 프로그램 다운받아야 한다고 말하지는 말아주시길~~
<autowiz> 죄송합니다만 .모델이 별로 안이쁘시네요 저희 누님이 더 이쁘십니다.  하하
<jun_> 누님께서 정말 미인이신가봅니다 하하
<autowiz> 지금은 그냥 아줌마고 예전에는 좀 이뻣 ...  ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 어렷을때 이뻣..
<bluedusk> .......
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하악하악
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 블더님 깨물어드리고 싶네요 흐흐흣
<jun_> 왠지 무서운분들....
<bluedusk> 스샷해서 신고해야지
<autowiz> 아 뭘 어쨌다고
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아  depmod -a 안치고 depmod 만 하면 어떻게 되는지 볼려다가 식겁했네요 ㅠㅠ 모듈들이 거의 다 안올라오면서 해상도 엉망되고
<autowiz> (순간 depmod 한건 잊어버리고 그 직전에 커널 패닉난거만 생각이 나서 , 이럴리가 없는데~ 하고 있었어요 )
<orion203> 혹시 있으신가요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<autowiz> 저도 있습니다. 저는 배고픔이 있습니다.
<jun_> 저는 눈치밥 먹고 있습니다;;
<autowiz> 외 눈치밥을 드시나요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 왜
<jun_> 퇴근을 위한 눈치밥 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이제 전 슬슬 눈치밥 그만먹고 진짜 밥먹을 먹으러 퇴근하겠습니다~
<jun_> 남은 하루 좋은 저녁 되십시오~
<autowiz> 아 저도 밥먹고 와서 다시 일해야겠습니다. 배가 살살 고파 오네요 ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 어우... wxWidgets에서 제공하는 IPC가 생각보다 어렵네요...
<HolyKnight> http://agile.egloos.com/5852958
<ihavnoth> MAC에서 우분투랑 비슷한 클립보드 어떤게 있나요?
<ihavnoth> CTRL+INSERT, SHIFT+INSERT랑 비슷한거요
<bluedusk> 전 command +c, command + v 밖에 몰라서요 ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그거 쓸려면 뭐 켜야하나요?
<ihavnoth> 10.9인데 안먹네요
<autowiz> 고요한밤~ 고요한밤~ 고효한밤~ 고요한밤~  고요한밤~    (버퍼링 ㅠㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 헐... sqlmap이라는 프로그램 이거 진짜 무서운 툴이네요
<autowiz_> 저도 모르게 거의 기절했었네요
<autowiz_> 이제 일어났습니다.
<autowiz_> 저 프로그램은 테스트보다 악용될 소지가 매우 클거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 악용될 소지도 크지만, 반대로 프로그래머 입장에서 취약점 개선하기도 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 그런 의도로 나왔을테구요..
<HolyKnight> @candy4sora: 사실 한국에서 주차중이라며 핸드폰 번호를 공개하는 것부터가 개인정보를 막 내어 놓는 게 아닐까 싶다. 핸드폰 번호와 차 번호면 많은 것을 알 수 있는 거 아닌가? 처음에 프랑스에 와서 주차중 연락처가 어디에도 보이지 않는다는 것에 적잖이 놀랐더랬다..
<Work^Seony> 미국도 마찬가집니다...
<Work^Seony> 서양사회가, 개인정보를 하나라도 드러내는 것에 대해 극도로 꺼리는 경향이 있어서,
<Work^Seony> 절대로 폰번호 같은건 안붙입니다.  상상할 수가 없는 일이죠..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-02
<HolyKnight> 아하
<HolyKnight> 글쿵ㄴ유
<HolyKnight> 그럼 울나라는 어쩌다
<HolyKnight> 글케 되었을까유
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 문화가 다르다고 이해해야죠
<HolyKnight> 오...
<Work^Seony> 폰번호 쯤이야 바꾸면 된다는 식이잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 서양에서는, 폰번호 하나라도 누군가 나의 사생활을 침해할 수 있다 라고 생각하는 것이구요...
<HolyKnight> 흠 글쿤유
<Work^Seony> 직장 인터뷰 볼 때 가족관계를 묻는 것조차도 금기시할 정도인데, 폰번호는 오죽하겠어요
<HolyKnight>  @candy4sora 저 역시 일본에 처음와서 같은걸 느꼈습니다 일본에서는 차주와 연락이 필요할때는 경찰을 부르고, 경찰이 데이터베이스에 등록된 전화로 연락을 해줍니다 ^^;
<HolyKnight> 아...
<autowiz_> 한국사람들은 핫뜨거 해서
<autowiz_> 주차장에서 차가 막혀서 있으면 바로 전화를 해야 직성이 풀리지요.. 다만
<autowiz_> 성격이 급한만큰 아무데나 막 주차를 한다는 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight>  @candy4sora 저 역시 일본에 처음와서 같은걸 느꼈습니다 일본에서는 차주와 연락이 필요할때는 경찰을 부르고, 경찰이 데이터베이스에 등록된 전화로 연락을 해줍니다 ^^;
<HolyKnight> @rainygirl_: 강의를 가든 네트워킹에 가든 명함 주고받고 "전화번호좀..." 하는 요청에 결국 번호를 넘기게 되는데, 자기 번호를 주겠다며 내가 준 번호로 전화를 걸어버린 뒤 부재중전화를 찍는 문화가 이미 정착되었기 때문에 거짓 번호를 줄 수도 없다. 낭패.
<autowiz_> 으음.. 무슨 길거리 헌팅에서 가짜전화번호주는것도 아니고
<autowiz_> 가짜전화번호주는건 좀 아닌거 같습니다. 사람사이 신뢰의 문제라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 다만 일상이 바쁜사람 (유명한) 사람의 경우 정중히 전화번호 요청을 거절해야 한다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 음모론 사이트에 9월 23일날 뭔일 터진다는 글이 하도 많이 보이길래 검색 좀 해봤더니, 이게 국내산 뉴스가 아니라 외국발 뉴스네요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔 종교학자부터 경제학자까지 9월 중순부터 말일까지 생길지도 모르는 일들을 대비하라고...
<autowiz_> 9월말에 ...
<autowiz_> 무슨일이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 추석인가요?
<autowiz_> 제 생일 1개월 기념 되는 날입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 생일이셨군요
<autowiz_> 쉿 비밀입니다.
<autowiz_> 여기로그가 남아서 나중에 누가 제 생일 유추헤서 비번유추할지도 모릅니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 프로그래밍 하는데 역시나 버그랑 로직에러 잡느라 시간이 엄청 들어가네요
<autowiz_> 3주 걸려서 375 줄 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오 생일이 비번이시군요 ㄳㄳ
<autowiz_> 아니요 그날 근무했었는데요
<crixer> 헉
<crixer> 헉
<crixer> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eyMTkmd_mKgJ:irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/28/%2523ubuntu-ko.txt+&cd=6&hl=ko&ct=clnk&gl=kr&lr=lang_ko
<crixer> irc 내용이 구글에..
<HolyKnight> 리지니를 하면 인생이 망하는 이유 bit.ly/1ExJcrK 와... 정액제 위에 부분유료화를 이렇게 악랄하게 얹다니.. 이거 케이스 스터디 발표하면 GDC 뒤집어지겠다 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㄱㅋㅋㄱ
<crixer> autowiz_: 오토님은 여기 굉장히 오래있었네요
<autowiz_> 좀 됐지요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 봇이니까요
<crixer> 저는 오토님의 얼굴을알고있습니다
<crixer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So63qmfBUsE
<autowiz_> 음... 죄송합니다 저는 기억을 ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 이제 비밀번호만 유추하면되는건가요
<autowiz_> 제가 저런것도 했었나요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 기억이 없네요
<crixer> 이게 참 사이버 세상이라는게 무섭네요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 4년전이니..
<autowiz_> 언제한번 또 재미있는 발표를 해야할텐데요...
<autowiz_> 저노트북은 아직쓰고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 올해는 아직 안했지요 정기모임?
<autowiz_> 월마다 한번 하지 않나요?
<crixer> 아 월마다하나요? 왜 페북에 안올라왔지
<autowiz_> 자주 자주 올라갈텐데요...
<PotatoGim> 워... 날씨가 장난이 아니네요요;
<PotatoGim> 점심 먹을 때만 해도 그럭저럭 괜찮더니...
<PotatoGim> 은행업무 보고 나오자마자 껌껌하네요요;
<autowiz_> 비가 꽤많이 옵니다.
<autowiz_> 포테토님 돈 보내신거에요?
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 안그러셔도 되는데   ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 저도 좀 부탁드립니다
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 증권 계좌 하나 새로 팠습니다...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> 본좌두유
<HolyKnight> 주식계좌...
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘은 조금 늦게 들어왔습니다;;
<pchero_work> 벌써 수요일이네요.. 한것도 없는 것 같은데..
<PotatoGim> 몇 일 동안 매뉴얼만 죽어라 쓰고 있네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 캡쳐하고 또 하고...
<PotatoGim> 바쁘실 때는 또 한창 바쁘실 것 같은데 지금의 여유를 만끽하심이
<PotatoGim> ..
<PotatoGim> 아.. 모바일이라 오타가..;
<pchero_work> :)
<HolyKnight> 나는 외주작업이든 원고든 코딩이든 정신없을때가 많아서 인터럽트 걸리는 전화는 극단적으로 피하는데 "통화좀 하고 싶습니다" 고 연락이 오면 메일을 보내달라고 대답하는 편이다. 그러면 늘 "통화좀 하고 싶습니다"라는 내용의 메일이 온다. 멘붕...
<jun_> 통화좀 하고 싶습니다.....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 통화하고나서도 제가 기억력이 안좋아서~ 또는 제가 귀에 살이 많이 쪄서 좀 못 알아듣습니다 하고서 메일로 써주세요 하거든요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 다음이 없어지네요...
<HolyKnight> ㄹㄹㅇ의 저주...
<pchero_work> 루리웹..
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3184567
<autowiz_> 저게 어디를 봐서 흔하다는건가요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/FzdhduN.gif
<samahui_tp> 좋은 밤 되세요. 전 이만 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_tp> 내일뵈요
<autowiz_> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<none_> 안녕하세요
<none_> 늦은시간이라 아무도 안계시는군요 ^^;;
<none_> 모두 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^ 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 많이 늦은 시간인데 안주무시네요
<Work^Seony> 아님 벌써 일어나신 건가요?
<ihavnoth_> 끝없는 야근이죠
<Work^Seony> 헐 저런...
<Work^Seony> 이직을 고려해보심이...
<ihavnoth_> 생각을 버렸어요
<ihavnoth_> 몇년 버텨 볼려고요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 나름 이유가 있으신거군요
<ihavnoth_> 아직도 이것 저것 신경 쓸게 많아서
<ihavnoth_> 또 한다고 생각하니 자신이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 하긴 이직을 자꾸 하는 것도 힘들지만, 자기 자신한테도 힘들죠...
<Work^Seony> 결국은 걍 한국을 뜨는게 답..
<ihavnoth_> 이번 회사는 자동차 AVN 만드는 업체에요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 그런 회사 다니셨으면 정말 고급인력 대우 받으셨을텐데...
<ihavnoth_> PDA보다는 잼있네요
<ihavnoth_> 지난 회사가 산업용 PDA 만드는 업체 였거든요
<Work^Seony> 아직도 pda를 만드는 곳이 있었네요
<ihavnoth_> 전 세계적으로 시장 규모 2조원 정도에요... 줄어줄어 2조원 상태로 유지되고 있다고 하네요
<ihavnoth_> 모토롤라 하니웰이 전체 시장 770~80% 먹고 있다고 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  전세계 규모가 2조원이면 확실히 줄긴 엄청 줄었네요
<ihavnoth_> 물류센터에선 수요가 상당해요
<Work^Seony> 태블릿이나 스마트폰이 더 싸게먹힐테니..
<ihavnoth_> 그게 내구성이랑... 커스터마이징... 단종주기 등등 스마트폰으로 해결 못하는 부분들이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠
<ihavnoth_> 주로 유럽에서 수요가 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth_> 국내는 쿠팡, 이마트,  GS, 국방부 등등이고요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그쪽 동네만의 독특한 뭔가 있나보군요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나올 헤일로5 오프닝 영상 너무 잘만들어서, 몇번이나 봤는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<crixer> dkss
<crixer> 안녕
<crixer> 안
<crixer> 녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 으 죄송해요 키보드가 이상해서
<Work^Seony> 지하철에서 영어로 안내방송하는 외국인 성우분이랍니다.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7SgJCqY0Ws
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> JTBC 중학생 부탄가스 폭발사건. 손석희 앵커 질문 '이런 일을 일어나지 않게 하려면 어찌해야 하나요?' 철학자 강신주님 답변 '아이들의 감수성을 키워주는 교육이 필요하다. 시를 읽고 느끼는 사람은 살인은 할 수 없다고 한다 ' 아주 격하게 공감
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-03
<autowiz_> 시를 읽고 느껴도 살인은 할거 같다는게 제생각입니다. 죄송합니다.  제가뭐 살인해봤다는건 아니구요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ????뭔가 무서운 이야기중이신거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 다들 헤일로5 오프닝 영상 보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 안보셨으면 제가 링크 드리겠씁니다 꼭 보세요
<Work^Seony> 두번 보세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z43ZMBVgKWg
<Work^Seony> 역대 최고급 영상입니다.  영화 수준이에요
<Work^Seony> 더 놀라운건, 저 영상이 끝나면 저 영상 수준으로 게임이 바로 이어진다는 거...
<Work^Seony> 3분 30초쯤 되는 영상을, 저는 한 10번은 본거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> JTBC 중학생 부탄가스 폭발사건. 손석희 앵커 질문 '이런 일을 일어나지 않게 하려면 어찌해야 하나요?' 철학자 강신주님 답변 '아이들의 감수성을 키워주는 교육이 필요하다. 시를 읽고 느끼는 사람은 살인은 할 수 없다고 한다 ' 아주 격하게 공감
<autowiz_> 뭐 이런 이야기가 있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는, 헛소리라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 준님이 궁금해하실까봐...
<autowiz_> 헤일로가 새로 나오나 보네요
<Work^Seony> 마피아 두목들이 자기 가족 보살펴줘서 고맙다고 교회에서 기도하는거만 봐도 알 수 있죠
<Work^Seony> 네 헤일로가 올해 새로 나옵니다.  저 영상 보시면, 헤일로를 모르는 사람들도 기대할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 영상도 좋은데 저도 저옷 가지고 싶습니다. 서니님 한벌만 사쥬세효~~  ^______^
<Work^Seony> 파는데만 알려주세요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 헤일로 주인공들이랑 친할거 같은 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영상에 나오는 흑인 주인공은 아마 헤일로 드라마에서 나왔던 사람이랑 비슷하게 모델링한거 같네요
<PotatoGim> ascii GM!
<PotatoGim> 아... 펄 채널이랑 착각을...ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  거기 채널도 여기만큼 대화가 없나보군요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 매니악한 분들만 계시다보니...
<PotatoGim> 거긴 IRC 봇이 돌고 있어서...
<autowiz_> 봇끼리 대화를 하는 AI 연구의 장이겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 위에처럼 ascii 접두를 붙이면 뒤쪽에 오는 문자열을 아스키 아트로 출력해주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저희도 봇을 하나 만들어볼까요?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 의도하지않은곳에서 의도하지않은게 생겨날지도 모르지요...
<autowiz_> 누군가 봇에 심취한나머지 인공지능의 대가가 된다거나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기계학습? ㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 그러면 더 좋지요
<Work^Seony> 이미 인공지능의 대세가 된 기계학습 알고리즘이라면 가능할 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 언젠가 여기서 챗하는 제가, 사실은 진짜 제가 아닐지도 모르는 날이 올 거에요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 그때는 튜링테스틑 시전하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 기계학습으로 만들어진 인공지능이 튜링테스트 통과했다는 썰이 있던데요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 얼마 전에 러쌰에서 통과했다고 들었는데...
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 정말 조낸 웃기네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtsS69UFXf8
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 봉투는 진짜 예상되네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 저희도 저렇게 살거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 신발말고는 공감이 안가는 1人
<PotatoGim> 아~ 펄로 짠 놈을 C++로 포팅해야 하는데...
<crixer> 고통의 시작
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 알바신공이 필요합니다.~~
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 발코딩이라 난잡한데 정리가 안되네요...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ 알바 쓸 돈이 없는 가난한 회사임다...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네이버 번역기를 쓰세요
<Work^Seony> 외계어 => 사투리
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<PotatoGim> ZeroMQ에 messagepack에 JSON에 덕지덕지 라이브러리도 도배되있고...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<PotatoGim> 글고보니...
<PotatoGim> 언어 변환해주는 놈이 있었는데...
<jun_> 헤일로 보고 있는데 그래픽이 장난 아니네요
<Work^Seony> 그쵸? ㅋㅋ  진짜 한 열번은 봤따니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 영화 티져영상이라 해도 믿겠는데요...
<Work^Seony> 저 상태에서 그대로 게임으로 이어진답니다
<Work^Seony> 게임 커뮤니티 완전 폭발했죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 크햐
<jun_> 진짜 해보고 싶네요
<PotatoGim> Swig~
<PotatoGim> 근데 저거 인터페이스 짜는 것도 일이네요.
<PotatoGim> 젠장...
<Work^Seony> 유튜브 보는데, 종갓집 장손이 외국인이랑 결혼해서 화제가된 방송이 나오네요...
<crixer> 그거
<crixer> 링크좀 달아주세요
<crixer> 저도 볼래요
<crixer> 심심합니다
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t06UiL3E3Ho
<crixer> 감사합니다
<orion203> 하이요~
<Work^Seony> 한국사람들도 왠만한 멘탈로 버티기 힘들텐데...
<Work^Seony> 하이
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<orion203> ^_^
<autowiz_> 사랑의 힘은 위대한 겁니다 하하
<crixer> 예쁘네요 캐나다 여자분
<jun_> 와...  대박이네요..
<Work^Seony> 저 캐나다분은 그나마 좀 나은게, 한국말을 꽤 하네요
<Work^Seony> 말 못했으면 아마 집안어르신들 싸움났을듯
<jun_> 사랑의 힘으로 배웠겠죠..?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 싸움 수준이겠어요? 뒷목잡고 쓰러지시는 분들 몇분 계셨을듯 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국말 잘하는 외국인들이 너무 많아서 이젠 한국말 잘하는거 봐도 크게 신기하진 않지만,
<Work^Seony> 종가집 며느리는 참 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저 잠시 재부팅좀 할께요~
<jun_> 다시 돌아왔습니다~
<jun_> 디도스의 공격을 한번에 다 받고 왔습니다;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jun_> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=231056&fb=1
<jun_> 이거 뭐 간신이 따로없네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘은 외근으로 인하여~ 일찍 나가보겠습니다~ 수고하세요~
<crixer> 정말 잘아네요
<crixer> https://youtu.be/ApQod7A3lJ0
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3190765&cpage=6&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<crixer> 판타지 소설과 IT계열의 사람들과는 무슨 상관이 있을까요?
<crixer> 심심할 때마다 보는 소설들이지만 항상 보면 작가님들이 대부분 프로그래머..
<crixer> 또는 하셨던분들, 서버 관리자 이런쪽 분들이시더라고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=313197742141566&set=a.171084969686178.35393.100003540289615&type=1&fref=nf
<autowiz_> 이런 글이 있네요. 한국 보모들이 문제다... 으음 많이 공감 합니다.
<autowiz_> 으음... 뭔가 할말이 있었는데 잠깐 다른거 보다가 잊어버렸네요
<autowiz_> 다시 생각났습니다... 내용이 좀 긴대  사교육이 너무 성행해서
<autowiz_> 초등학교부터 고등학교 까지 사교육이 넘 심해서 , 단순 문제풀이는 잘 하는대 사고가 없고 , 혼자 공부를 잘 못한다.
<autowiz_> (저도 친구들이랑 이러다가 우리나라는 대학교나 직장에도 사교육 바람 생기겠다고 했던적이 있습니다)
<autowiz_> 그래서 단순히 점수를 잘 받는거보다 스스로 사고를 할 시간과 여건을 가지는게 필요하다는건데.
<autowiz_> 어떤 사람들은 당장 점수 잘나와서 좋은 직장  ,좋은 자리,  꽤차는게 먼저라고 ... 어쩌면 그게 전부인양 살아가는 사람들이 많은거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐든 열심히 하는것도 중요하고 , 잘하는것도 중요하며 , 평가나 경쟁도 중요합니다. 다만 생각은 하면서 살아야 하지 않을까...
<autowiz_> 하는 답답한 마음에 사족을 달아봅니다. . . . .
<autowiz_>  . . . .  . . . . . . 그리고 키보드는 비싼게 좋네요 역시 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이상 키보드 광고 였습니다~
<autowiz> 저 누가 ping 결좌좀 알려주실수 있으실가요?
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 하시는게 편하실거 같은데 yahoo.com 핑 1500 개만 보내서 결과좀 부탁드립니다.   뭐 별거아닌게 그냥 궁금한게 있어서요.
<autowiz> 이게 예전에는 핑이 막히는걸 본적이 없는데 , 600개쯤 빠지고 5~10 개 가고  또 600개정도 빠지는데 ISP 쪽에서 막는건지
<autowiz> 야후 서버쪽에서 막는건지 궁금해서요
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/55DFAC5E4C0C51000D
<autowiz> 흐어~ 오늘은 너무 썰렁하네요
<autowiz_> 재미 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/jeongwoo.hong1/posts/10206405415467281
<autowiz_> 남친 손잡고 사진찍기
<PotatoGim> 흑...
<PotatoGim> 혹시 gtest 사용해보신 분 계시나요?
<autowiz> 지금당장 써보고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 궁금한게 있었는데 찾았습니다...
<PotatoGim> gtest말고 gtest_main으로 링크하면 메인 루틴이 필요가 없네요.
<PotatoGim> 아... 이제부터 STL과 Boost의 향연이 남아있네요...
<autowiz> 다행입니다.
<PotatoGim> 아후
<autowiz> 그건 뭔가요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> C++입니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> boost 는 게임에서 자주 봤는데요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> STL은 표준 템플릿 라이브러리라고 연관 배열이나 벡터 등등을 구현해놓은 놈이고...
<PotatoGim> Boost는 성격은 STL인데 규모가 라이브러리라고 하기에는 무지막지하게 커져버린... C++ 라이브러리입니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 펄로 짠 모니터링 프로그램을 포팅을 해야하는데...
<PotatoGim> 가시밭길을 걷게 생겼네요...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몇줄이나 되나요?
<autowiz_> 처음부터 만드는게 더 빠르지는 않겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음... 펄 기준으로는 1만 라인이 조금 넘어가네요
<autowiz_> 허~
<autowiz_> 여러명 붙어도 한참 걸리겠는데요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 여기에 다른 라이브러리들도 몇 개 더 있어서...
<PotatoGim> 얼추 1.3쯤?
<PotatoGim> 그런데... 사람이 없습니다...두둥....
<PotatoGim> 어떻게든 포팅해내고..ㅡㅡ; 새로운 사람을 뽑아서....
<PotatoGim> 전부 인수인계를...
<PotatoGim> 그리고 퇴사 크리
<PotatoGim> 아
<PotatoGim> 단위 테스트 코드도 있네요...
<PotatoGim> ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 아아 힘드셔서 어쩌나 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 그래도... 간만에 C++ 만지니 해피하메요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 맨날 펄만 하다가... 가물해져가는 녀석을 붙잡아보니...
<autowiz_> 저는 함수들 레퍼런스 하나하나 다 찾아봐야 해서
<autowiz_> 시간이 꽤나 걸리고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 함수라시면~ glib?
<PotatoGim> 아, glibc;
<PotatoGim> glib는 그놈 라이브러리고...
<autowiz_> 그냥 C 라이브러리들이요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저도 맨날 맨페이지 여느라 바쁘더라구요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 아주 조금 간만에 맥주나 한잔하러 가야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (사실 몇일 안된 ㅋㅋ )
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 음주 되시길...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맥주 3병 마시고 음주코딩 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 새벽에 비가 미친듯이 오더니, 출근하기 5분전 되니까 그치네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다행인거죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 덕분에 슬리퍼랑 반바지 입고 출근했습니다
<Work^Seony> 아... 방화벽 한대 사고싶은데, $299나 해서 고민되네요..
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터로 돌릴려니 전기세가 아깝고..
<autowiz> 라즈베리파이를 사서
<autowiz> 거기 올리는건 어떠세요?
<Work^Seony> 프비가 라즈베리파이용으로 없어서, pfsense가 라즈베리파이용으로 안나와요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미니 pc 들 옛날거 싸게 나오는게 있을지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 기가빗 2포트짜리 아톰 미니pc를 하나 살까 했었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이거저거 합치니까 결국 $299짜리 pfsense 한대값 나오더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저랑 와이프랑 단둘이 사는데, 방화벽 두는건 솔직히 좀 오버 같기도 하고...
<autowiz> 기가빗을 써야하는군요 아아
<Work^Seony> 요즘 100mbit 쓰는데 없지않나요? ㅋ
<autowiz> 인터넷은 아직 기가까지 별로 안올라갔을꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷은 기가빗 안되도 괜찮아요.  어차피 내부에서 백업하고 파일 옮기고 할 때 필요하거든요...
<autowiz> 내부용 방화벽인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 외부용이죠 ㅎㅎ  아 그러고보니 외부용이니까 기가빗이 필요없네요
<autowiz> 요즘 휴대폰 cpu 도 잘나오는데
<autowiz> 핸드폰에 랜포트4개 만들어주기만 하면 딱 좋은.... 음... 핸드폰이 미니 PC 보다 비싼가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  더 비쌀거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> (사실 방화벽에 vpn 돌려서, 엑박게임 스트리밍하려고 ㅋ)
<autowiz> 몇년 된 중고폰은 좀 싸긴 한데말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 농담입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실 방화벽이 pfsense다보니, 이걸 좀 깊이있께 다뤄보려면 집에 설치해야만하겠떠라구요
<Work^Seony> 사무실건 아예 건드리는게 곤란하고..
<Work^Seony> 예전 제 사수가 설정해놓은거라, 세팅 자체도 너무 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-04
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 외국이면 모르겠는데 한국은 핸드폰이 왠만한 pc보다 비싸요..
<crixer> + 노트북도
<crixer> 본인들이 가지고 싶은 핸드폰은 거의 80만원 ~ 100만원하니까요..
<autowiz> crixer 님이 하나 협찬 해주시면 되잖아요 아하하하핫
<crixer> autowiz: 저는 가난한 학생입니다...
<autowiz> 서니님은 돈이 좀들어도 그냥 pfsense 하나사시는게 최선일듯 합니다. 직접 이리저리 써보는거 중요하지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 그쵸... 그래서 제가 하나 살까말까 무지 고민하는거에요
<Work^Seony> 이번달 전기세 나오는거 보고 pfsense 제품을 살지, 걍 피씨 하나 돌릴지 생각해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 더이상 고민하지 마시고 그냥 지르세요~ ㅎㅎ 그렇게 큰돈도 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 $299짜리 헤드폰을 하나 질렀거든요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 아하 게임용 헤드폰
<Work^Seony> 이번에도 또 299짜리 지르면...  벌써 $600
<autowiz> 흐음...   힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 사실 그 정도 쓸 돈은 있는데, 뭔가 또 지름괴수가 나타나면 그때 무찌르기 위해서 비축 중이거든요
<autowiz> 아나 우리나라사람들은 뭐이리 이름을 자주 바꾸는걸 좋아하는지
<autowiz> 정보통신윤리위원회 ... 뭐 이런게 아직 있기는 있는건지.
<autowiz> 홈페이지 주소는 또 왜이리 왔다갔다 옮겨 다니는지
<Work^Seony> 갈아엎는걸 좋아하죠
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~^^
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<Work^Seony> 임수는 아얄씨만 오면 사람들이 다 "오 임수다" 그러는거 같아 ㅋ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> Work^Seony: 그건 서니님만 하셨네요 오늘은
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 에이
<imsu> 잘 지내셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘지내고있지
<Work^Seony> 요즘 맨날 게임하느라 정신 못차리고 있어
<autowiz> 어 임수다 임수~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어라~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오즈형님 ~!!!!
<autowiz> 잘먹고 잘 살고 있오?
<imsu> 요즘은 냉방병 걸려서 고생중이요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 냉방병 부자병 아냐? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 비만이 돈이 많아서 걸리는게 아니라 운동할 돈과 시간이 없어서 발생하는거락면
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그랬으면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에는 선풍기 만원짜리 하나밖에 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 냉방병도 반대가 될려나요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 혼자 회사에서 겨울 옷 입고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오들오들 떨고 있어요 ~~
<autowiz> 나는 올해 사무실에서 반판 입어본적이 정말 몇일 안되는거 같아. 계속 초겨울 후드티 정도는 입고 있다는 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문명의 혜택을 못받는거 같아요 몸땡이가~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 맛난거 많이 먹고 있잖아 그것도 문명의 혜택이야 ^^
<imsu> 엇~ 그렇기도 하군요 ~ 급반전~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 요즘 c++ 하고 있는데 부들부들이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 하나도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> c++ 어렵잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 클래스가 뭐양 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> Work^Seony: 아 맞다 제 사촌동생 미국 갔어요 ㅋㅋ 와이프랑
<Work^Seony> 미쿡 어디?
<imsu> 어딘지는 까먹었네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 와이프는 재미교포라서 사돈 집에서 산다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아...  재미교포... 아예 미국으로 이민간거네
<imsu> 와이프는 한국에 살고 싶어해서
<imsu> 몇 년 있다가 온다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 특이하네 한국에서 살고싶다라...
<Work^Seony> 어릴 때 미국으로 이민갔거나, 미국에서 태어난 케이스는 아닌가보네
<imsu> 미국가고 싶다고 그렇게 노래 부르더니 결국 재미교포와 결혼해서 ~ 신기한 것 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대부분 어린 시절을 미국에서 보낸 한국인들 특징이, 한국에서 몇년 살아보면 다시 미국 돌아오고 싶어하더라고..
<imsu> 아~ 그래요? ㅎㅎ 사연은 잘 모르겠는데 한국말 잘하는것 보면 한국에서 태어나지 않았을까 추측합니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 와이프는 한국 사람하고 결혼하고 싶어했다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 태어났어도 부모가 한국말을 엄하게 시키면 왠만큼 해
<imsu> 한국 사람이라니까 어감이 좀 이상하군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 형님 저도 재미교포 좀 굽신굽신~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 와야 소개를 시켜주지
<imsu> 오~~~~~~~~
<imsu> 갑니다~ 올해안에~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내 추측인데, 너 사촌동생이랑 결혼한 사람은 아마 늦은 나이에 미국으로 이민간 케이스 같다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Work^Seony: 저도 그런 것 같아요~ ㅎㅎ 하는 행동도 한국 사람 같아서 교포같지 않더라구요
<Work^Seony> 내 블로그에 문의왔었던 사람 중 하나는,
<Work^Seony> 20살인가 그런데, 중3때 한국와서 지금은 너무 싫다고 다시 미국 돌아가고 싶다고 메시지가 왔었거든..
<Work^Seony> 최근에 알게된 부부도, 와이프가 어릴 때 미국에서 자란 케이스였는데 한국에서 사는거 너무 싫다고 얼마 전에 미국 들어왔었고
<Work^Seony> 근데 반대로, 내가 알던 여자애 하나는 얼마 전에 한국갔어.  여기서 살기싫다고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걔는 뒤늦게 미국에 온 케이스라, 한국사람이랑 한국식으로 어울리는걸 더 좋아했거든..
<autowiz> 한국사람이 외국가면 향수병 이런게 생기긴 하는데
<autowiz> 헬조선은 그저 탈출해야하는곳이라
<autowiz> 뭐 사람마다 조금씩 시각이 다를지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 다른 나라는 모르겠는데, 미국에서는 한국음식 못먹는게 없어서 저는 향수병 그런건 없네요
<Work^Seony> 사람마다 다르겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 다만, 공통된 주제를 갖고 한국사람들끼리 모여서 어울리는건 좀 그립긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얻는것이 있으면 잃는것이 있고, 잃는것이 있으면 얻는것도 있고 뭐 그런거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎ.
<imsu> 미국은 개인적인 사생활을 즐기는 쪽인가요?
<autowiz> 둘다 가지는 사람은 정말 가끔이라는 ...
<Work^Seony> 대부분 사생활을 즐기지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘 안어울려
<autowiz> 저도 사 생활 누려보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 이럴줄 알았으면 중딩때부터 목표를 컴퓨터 해커나 엔지니어가 아니라 검사로 할껄 그랬어요
<Work^Seony> 오토위즈님도 어서 한국을 뜨셔야..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 미국 가면 미국인한테 LoL 로 대접 받을듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 음?? 롤?
<imsu> 한국인이라고 하면 다들 잘해준다고 하던데요 게임 내에서는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네~
<autowiz> 아 아 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 롤을 안해봐서 모르겠네..
<autowiz> 롤 한 두달 했었드랬지요 .
<Work^Seony> 저도 롤 몇번 해봤는데, 저한테는 안맞더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 저도 아마 우대해줄듯.. 저 다이아임!
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 롤하면 평생 먹을 욕을 한 달만에 먹는다는 그 유명한 겜인가요? ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 부모님 안부를 서로 물음으로써 한국인의 정을 느낄 수 있다는 그 게임~
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 부모님 안부 웃기다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 예능인이 되고싶다는 목표를 가진 외국인이 되게 많다네요.  다큐까지 나왔을 정도로 많네요...
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 한국말 잘하는 외국인이 너무 많아서 이젠 한국말 잘하는건 신기하지도 않네요
<PotatoGim> 그~ 영국 남자 조쉬?
<autowiz> 순간 부모님 안부를 묻는다는게 어떤의미인지 한참 생각했네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 다큐 보니까 한두명이 아닌데요
<PotatoGim> 그분 동영상 올라오는 것도 보니까 재밌더라구요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 흑인 치어리더 분도 있던데..
<autowiz> 한국 근로자가 아니라면 어쩌면 한국은 정말 살만한 나라로 보여질거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 치어리더랑 예능인이랑은 많이 다르잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기 다큐에 나오는 외국인들은, 개그맨이 되고싶어하는 거에요..
<PotatoGim> 아하... 개그맨이라...
<autowiz> 싸이의 영향일까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 싸이도 신곡 나올때가 된거같은데 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 한국처럼 밤세워 붓고 마시고 하는 나라가 드물다고는 하던데..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토님~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<PotatoGim> 외국물을 못 먹어봐서..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 네~!
<autowiz> 잘 살아 계시죠?  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤새워 붓고마시고 다음날 정상출근하고... 미친거죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 커널이랑 유저 프로그램이랑 데이터 교환을 좀 해야하는데 텍스트로 200바이트 정도 , 솔루션이 관리해야할 패킷에 대해서
<PotatoGim> 아직까지는 살아있습니다... ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 음~
<autowiz> 패킷당 50~200 바이트정도 인데 통신방법 중에 ioctl , procfs , sysfs, netlink socket , relayfs, debugfs 라는게 있다는데
<PotatoGim> 저라면... netlink로?
<autowiz> 제일 만만한건 역시 그거겠죠?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 시작과 끝맺음이 제일 정확하기도 하고...
<PotatoGim> 가변성이 크지 않은 데이터라면 일종의 상태 정보에 가깝다고 보고 ioctl로 하셔도 좋긴 한데...
<PotatoGim> 문자열이라고 하셨으니 변동성이 크다 가정하고...
<Work^Seony> 커널에서 유저랑 데이터를 교환한다면, 보통 무슨 일로 교환하는 거에요?
<autowiz> 포테토님 정말 조만간에 야근 안하실때 제가 여쭤볼꺼 많이싸들고 술한잔 사러 가겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 허허... 저도 무지한지라..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> 보통은 사용자 정의 모듈인 경우가 많죠.
<PotatoGim> 일례로 암호화 파일 시스템이라면
<autowiz> 예를들면 특정 패킷 출발지 IP , 목적지 IP , 출발 PORT , 목적 PORT 를 userspace 프로그램(데몬) 으로 넘겨서
<autowiz> 결과값을 커널모듈로 다시 보내거나
<PotatoGim> 사용자 영역에서 설정을 커널 모듈로 전달한다던가..
<PotatoGim> 사실상 iptables도
<crixer> 음.. 대화 흐름을 놓쳤지만 영국남자 조쉬는 예능인이라기보단 한국을 사랑하고 좋아해주는 유투버죠 그리고 재밌어요
<autowiz> 유저프로그램은 그냥 테이블 업데이트만 하고 , 커널모듈이 테이블 데이터랑 , ip+port 데이터를비교하는 컨디션에따른 처리를 할려고 합니다.
<PotatoGim> 사용자 공간에서 iptables라는 명령을 통해 커널 공간으로 설정을 전달하는...
<crixer> 좋아해주는게 너무 눈에 띄여서 저도 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> google.com < 조쉬
<PotatoGim> crixer: 요새 정말 잼나게 보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 ..  ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 흑돼지에 쐬주를 얼마나 맛깔나게 먹는지...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 자꾸만 저도 연예인 할껄 하는생각도 들고
<autowiz> (그냥 망상이겠지요? )
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 비정상회담에서 프랑스에서 온 로빈이 한국에서 방송 MC되는게 목표라고 했었는데, 그때는 그거보고 쉽지않겠다 라는 생각을 했었거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 얼마 전에, 다니엘이 어느 공연에서 엠씨하는거 보고, 이제 곧 있으면 외국인이 엠씨하는 날도 오겠구나 하는 생각이 들더라구요
<crixer> 맞습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 외국인친구가 저희문화를 좋아해주고 친해지려고 노력하고, 다른 외국인 친구들에게 알려주면서 반응같은걸 보여주니 정말 재밌더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 뭐, 당장 앞으로 10년 후만해도 피부색 다른 한국 아이들이 군대 입대할테니 그때부터 달라지겠죠...
<crixer> 자주 올라왔으면 좋겠는데 업로드가 느려서 킁
<imsu> Work^Seony: 롤은 해외 서버에 랭커들이 죄다 한국 사람이라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 남의 서버에서 뭐하는 짓인지 .. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 하면 순위권에 못올라가니까 해외에서 한다는 얘기가 있어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 반대로, 외국애들 입장에서는, 실력을 인정받으려면 한국섭에서 해야한다는 소리가 있꼬...
<autowiz> 지역은 그냥 이름일뿐
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=35384279
<imsu> 해외 선수들이 한국 서버로 원정 온대요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 네 북미에서 유명한 비역슨이라는 미드라이너도
<crixer> 요즘 한국서버에서 롤을한다더군요
<crixer> 다이아 3~4구간에있다는데 지금은 다이아1이나 마스터갔겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그건 원정이 아니라 유학
<Work^Seony> 한국으로 원정을 오는게 아냐.  유학하러 오는거지
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 원정은 본을 그대로두고 , 도장깨기 하는 그런   음.. 이게 맞나요?
<Work^Seony> 원정은, 출장의 개념으로 봐야하는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저야 피씨겜은 더 이상 안하니까 롤은 크게 관심이 없지만..
<imsu> 아 맞네 유학온 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얼마전에 프로게이머하고 핵쓰는 유저하고 대결하는 동영상을 봤는데 한국 프로게이머가 이기더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 신의 손꾸락 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 실력이 중요한거니까...
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 퇴근할 시간이... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국은 불금입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 수고하셨어요~
<Work^Seony> 아 금요일이군요..
<Work^Seony> 미국은 담주 월요일이 휴일이라 이번주말은 long holiday라고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> imsu: faker가아니라 hacker입니다 완전
<autowiz> 할로윈인가요?
<crixer> 핵보다 잘해요
<crixer> 미쳤음..
<Work^Seony> 할로윈은 아직 멀었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 노동절이에요
<autowiz> 한국은 추석다 되가는 ...
<crixer> 아 부럽네요...
<crixer> long holiday..
<Work^Seony> long이라고 해봐야 월요일 하루 더 노는 건데요 뭐
<Work^Seony> 노는건 오히려 한국이 더 많이 놉니다
<crixer> imsu: 언제 같이한번해요!
<Work^Seony> 설날도 길고 추석도 길어서..
<crixer> 그래도 미국은 축제같은게 많잖아요 할로윈데이라던지..
<Work^Seony> 축제는 축제일뿐, 노는 날은 아니에요
<crixer> 한국은 딱히 그런걸 못봤는데.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 퇴근하고나서 시간나면 가서 보는거지, 출근은 해야합니다
<imsu> crixer: 요즘은 즐겜 모드라서 대충 겜하거든요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 우디르를 파고 있죠~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 종종 열리는 축제는, 문화의 한 부분이니 어쩔 수 없는 부분이고..
<Work^Seony> 할로윈데이 안가본지도 벌써 6년째에요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> imsu: 저도 즐겜합니다 요즘 랭잘안해요
<crixer> Work^Seony: 그렇군요,,.... 그래도 중간 중간 그런 축제가 있다면 무지 재밌을 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 처음 한두해는 재밌어요.
<Work^Seony> 나중에는 귀찮아서 안갑니다
<imsu> crixer: 큭큭~ 아이맥은 롤 지원한다고 해서 하나 사고 싶은데 넘 비싸네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<crixer> imsu: 맥쓰세요??
<crixer> 제가아는 동생도 맥쓰는데 뭐 어떻게 롤깔아서 잘하던데요???
<imsu> crixer: 아뇨 하나 사고 싶어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 아하
<crixer> 저도 사고 싶어요 맥...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 맨날 겜하니까 컴퓨터 안켜본지도 벌써 1주일째네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 요즘은 무슨 겜을 하십니까?
<crixer> 노트북이 없어서.. 다른 곳으로 버스타고 이동할때 코딩이나 뭐 기타 등등 하고싶은데... 맥은 너무 비싸요 확실히
<Work^Seony> 엑박에서 데스티니 라는 게임 해
<Work^Seony> 거의 2달동안 내내 그거만 하는거 같아
<crixer> 근데 제 주위사람들은 중, 고등학생도 많은데 다 맥을쓰더라고요 ㅋㅋ 완전 몇년전 유행한 등골브레이커 노스페이스 2탄이에요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> IT계의 등골브레이커 맥..
<imsu> 혹시 여기 계시는 분중에 image viewer 관련 해서 아시는 분 있나요?
<orion203> 은근히 외국인 하고 일하는게 짜증나네요...
<autowiz> 야사는 많이봤음 ...
<orion203> 생각을 바꿔야지..
<crixer> orion203: 어떤 점이 그러세요?
<Work^Seony> 나도 만화는 많이 봤는데 ㅋ
<imsu> orion203: 영어쓰는ㄴ 재미는 있지 않나요?zz
<imsu> Work^Seony: 테스트 용으로 뷰어를 하나 만들어야 하는데 ;;;;;;; gui 는 원체 재주가 없어서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<orion203> 받아주는놈이 재미있어야 재밌죠.. 혼자 재미있으면 실없는거라.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 테스트용이면... 그냥 리눅스용 이미지 뷰어 하나 배껴 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스잖아
<crixer> imsu: 우리에겐 넓은 마음씨를 지닌 github가 있습니다!
<Work^Seony> 소스가 오픈되어있는데 뭘 걱정해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 천천히 따라하면서 하려고 했죵~ ㅎㅎㅎ 이해 안가면 손가락이 안따라가져서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 흐엉 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<autowiz> 임수: 꼭 만들어야만 하나요 , 사거나 아니면 그냥 통으로 집어넣으면 안되는거지??
<Work^Seony> GNU 어플 넣어버리면 소스를 통째로 오픈해야해서 그런듯 싶네요
<autowiz> 안그래도 저도 GNU 라이센스 100% 이해는 안가서
<autowiz> 조만간에 알아보긴 해야하는데.
<autowiz> 라이브러리만 써도 강제 오픈일까요?
<imsu> autowiz 음.. 통으로  집어넣기 보다는 하나하나 짜봐야 직성이 풀려서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수: 오오 좋아좋아 , 좋은 마음가짐이야... 화이팅~~
<imsu> 그리고 raw 파일은 잘 지원이 안되더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 끄엉 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> raw 는 카메라 제조사마다 내부구조가 다르지 않았나?
<imsu> 아 그 raw 말고 data만 있는 raw 파일이요
<imsu> wxWidget 쪽으로 지금 보고 있는데 언젠간 되겠죠 뭐~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어 얼마전에 wxWidget 작업하는데 장난아니라고 했던사람이 있었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 코웍이 될려나...
<PotatoGim> 저요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이참에 스터디그룹이 나 만들까요 .... 라고 하지만 야근에 주말까지 일하는 마당에 쉽지 않겠네요
<imsu> 노 잠 고고
<imsu> wxWidgets 이거 은근히 까다로운 것 같네요 ;;
<Work^Seony> 그거 파이썬으로 하면 쉽다는 소리가 있던데
<imsu> pygtk 예전에 한번 샘플로만 몇 개 다뤄 봤는데 결국 원점으로 돌아오더라구요 ~ 뭔소린지 몰라서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 꼴  날까봐 ;;;;;;;;; py 는 손 안댔어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무지를 탓해야겠죠?zzz
<PotatoGim> wxWidgets는 GUI 개념은 크게 안어려운데..
<PotatoGim> DDE나 IPC를 손대기 시작하면 좀 어렵더라구요요;
<PotatoGim> 기존에 Windows 프로그래밍에 익숙하신 분이면 좀 쉬운데
<PotatoGim> 저도 학부 초에 잠깐 만져본게 다라서...
<imsu> 전 gui 는 거의 문외한이라 ㅠ..ㅠ;
<imsu> 샘플 코드 몇 번 만져 본게 다에요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 나는 클릭 잘하는데
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> C++로 작업하시나요??
<imsu> 저는 더블 클릭
<imsu> 네
<Work^Seony> 따블클릭은 잘 못해 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 손꾸락이 늙었어
<imsu> 그래도 타자는 빠르시잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그래도 레퍼런스가 많으니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 천천히 보면서 해야죠 뭥 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 자꾸 오타도 많이 생겨서 타자도 잘 못칠거 같은데... 안재봐서 모르겠네
<imsu> Work^Seony: 예전에는 800타였나 600타였나 나온다고 하지 않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 900타 넘게 나온 기록이 있지
<imsu> 넘사벽~!~!
<imsu> 전 타자 빨리 치는건 포기했는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 채팅질 많이 하면 빨리치고싶지 않아도 빨리 치게 돼
<jun_> 우와.... 오전에 엄청 졸았더니 벌서 점심 시간이네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> jun_: 그리고 오늘은 불금입니다
<crixer> 개이득이네요
<jun_> 그러네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오후에도 티 안나게 잘 졸아야하나;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 문제는 금요일이라도... 약속이 없다는게;;;
<PotatoGim> 간단한 미디어플레이어 정도는 구현해봤는데...
<PotatoGim> 원래 목표는 시스템 트레이딩 개발인데 어느새 멀어졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 에이 약속없으면 어떻습니까
<crixer> 푹쉬면 되는거죠
<autowiz_> 약속 만들어드릴까요?
<jun_> 하하.. 뭔가 무서워지는...
<jun_> 거의 몇달째 금요일에 약속이 없습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 약속이 좀 없어봤음 좋겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 와이프가 매주마다 이거하자 저거하자 너무 귀찮아요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 주말은 쉬어야하는데..... 힘드시겠어요
<jun_> 오늘은 집에 가는길에 조그마한 건담이나 사서 조립을 할까나...싶네요
<crixer> 으 애들은 정말 이해하기가 힘드네요
<crixer> 책을 다른 책 위에 올려두라고 말했더니 엄청 퉁명스럽게 "왜요" 그러길래 너 반납안할꺼야? 그게 그렇게 짜증낼 일이야? 이러니까 울어버리네요..
<crixer> 전 아마 좋은 아빠는 못될모양입니다
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 자기애한테는 그러진 않을꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 애기들은 조금만 짜증석인 말투로 말해도 겁먹고 우는경향이 있습니다.
<autowiz> crixer 님 혹시 사진좀  ^____^
<crixer> autowiz: 헉 제 신상을 왜요....
<autowiz> 무섭게 생기면 얘들이 더 잘 울거든요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 전 그렇지 않습니다
<autowiz> 반납할때 는 "음... 그러니까 책을 다른책 위에 올려야지 반남처리가 되는거에요~" 하고 조곤조곤 설명을 했어야할지도 모르겠네요
<crixer> 맞아요 그랬어야됐는데 걔 말투에 저도 모르게 짜증이나서
<crixer> 킁...
<autowiz> 준님 약속없으시면 저랑 같이 코딩 공부라도  어떻게 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 코딩공부요..??
<jun_> 무슨 언어의 코딩인가요?
<autowiz> C++ 메인에 , 사이드는 인생코딩 입니다.
<autowiz> 아.... 그분이 오셨습니다.
<autowiz> 그분이 간만에 오셨네요 ㅠㅠ       그래픽카드 지름신님이 오시고야 말았습니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 쿼드로???
<autowiz> 손은 어느세 다나와로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 쿼드로까지는 아니구요 그냥 15만원정도 게임하기 좋은놈으로다가
<PotatoGim> 큭..ㅜ 저도 낡은 노트북 말고 새 노트북을 사고 싶어요...
<jun_> 음... 그래픽카드라... 전 그래픽카드 바꾸려면 메인보드랑 cpu를 다 바꿔야해서리;;;;
<jun_> 인생코딩이라... main문부터 다시 짜야하나ㅣ;;
<crixer> autowiz: 15만원정도면 750인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 960은 살 수 있는줄 알았는데
<autowiz> 750은 좀 약한데 아... 고민이네요
<crixer> 760으로 가셔도
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 좀더쓰시죠!
<autowiz> 어디까지 갈가요? ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 960이나 970! 한 25만원정도면 사지 않나요???
<crixer> 25만원이면 960은 살수있네욥
<autowiz> 예그정도하지요
<HolyKnight> 970
<HolyKnight> ㄱㄱ
<HolyKnight> 가성비갑이래유
<HolyKnight> 40만정도 필요
<autowiz> 970이요? 벤치로는 45만원 가격에 960 * 1.4 정도
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 그거
<HolyKnight> 사러구유
<HolyKnight> 6700 970 ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 지포스 다음버젼은 GTX-1070 으로 나올까요, 16진수 써서 GTX-A70 으로 나올까요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우분투에서 우분투로 원격데스크탑 연결이 가능한가요..?
<autowiz> 리눅스 끼리 접속에 추천드리진 않지만
<autowiz> xrdp 라는것도 있어서
<autowiz> 윈도우즈에서도 기본원격프로그램으로 들어올 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 리눅스간 연결은 더 잘 하시는분이 설명 주실거 같습니다.
<jun_> 평소에 잘 안쓰는데요.. 가끔 오라클 설치할때 필요해서요;;;
<jun_> 이번에 나온건 죄다 오라클처럼 화면 보고 해야하는게 많아서리;; 윈도우였다면 Xmanager를 쓸텐데요;;;;;;
<jun_> 그거 하나때문에 윈도우를 설치하고 싶은 마음이 없엇요
<autowiz> ssh X11 포워딩 서정하고
<autowiz> 설정하고
<crixer> 하시면 됩니다
<autowiz> 클라이언트에서 X 창을 뛰우는방법도 있습니다.
<crixer> 말 이어 붙히기
<jun_> X11포워딩이요?
<crixer> 아마 그게 젤 편하실겁니다. 문서도 많고요
<jun_> 음 구글검색해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> vnc 가 더 간단하긴 합니다만
<autowiz> 몇몇가지 제약사항이 생기고..  X11 포워딩은 ssh 접속만 되고 ssh 서버에서 포워딩설정(기본 on ) 만 되어 있으면 될껍니다.
<jun_> 크흠 말로만 들어서는 어렵네요 오늘 오후는 요걸로 시간때우기를 시작하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> jun_: 오늘 불금인데 한판하시죠!
<crixer> 롤
<autowiz> 오늘 계란한판 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 굉장히 허접이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 언랭입니다 ㅎ
<jun_> 한건 벌써 4년 가까히 되어 가지만;;;
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹입니다.
<jun_> 또 다시 시작된 블덕님의 컴맹 주장;;;ㅎㅎ
<crixer> jun_: 괜찮아요 저도 못해요
<crixer> 다이아5밖에 안되는 찌끄레기입니다..
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 저도 심해충입니다.
<jun_> ........................
<crixer> 저도 심해충임;
<jun_> 다이아5면...
<crixer> 다이아5도 심해라..
<bluedusk> 아 띄어쓰기를 잘못해서
<bluedusk> 저도 심 해충입니다.
<bluedusk> 심한 해충
<jun_> ㅡㅡㅎ
<crixer> 원래 롤은 다이아5까지는 전부 심해입니다.
<crixer> 다이아 4부터는 실버정도죠
<crixer> 이거 리얼입니다.
<jun_> ......
<crixer> 아무튼 한판 하는걸로 알고 있겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 집에 데탑 한대 있는데.. 그거 여자친구가 공부한다고 쓰면... 전 피방가서 접속해야하고.. 그럼 IRC채팅방은 어떻게 들어와야하는지... 고민좀 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아 웹으로 들어오면 되겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> @cirxer 롤아이디가 어떻게 되시나요?
<crixer> jun_: styleth입니다
<jun_> 추가해놓겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 언제쯤 들어오실 예정이십니까?
<crixer> 음 언제쯤 하실예정인가요?
<crixer> 저는 퇴근이 4시40분이니
<crixer> 언제든지 환영합니다
<jun_> 퇴근이 빠르시군요..
<jun_> 7시반에서 8시쯤은 접속이 가능하지 않을까 생각합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 영원히 퇴근 못할지도
<jun_> 문제는 오래 못하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 으헝;;; 블덕님;;;ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 아니 집에 데탑이 한데 있는데 여자친구 가 쓰다니요!!
<crixer> 어머 동거
<jun_> 여자친구가 건축디자인을 하는데
<jun_> 지꺼 노트북에서 안돌아간다고 제방와서 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 절 그렇게까지 보진 말아주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 나름 사연있는 남자랍니다..ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 참 제 롤 아이디는 DrunkenMommoth입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> Mammoth였나?
<jun_> 아 DrunkenMammoth네요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 넵 이따가
<crixer> 친추드리겠습니다퇴근하고나서
<crixer> 그 사연이라는게
<crixer> yadong인건가요
<jun_> 아 그런 사연은 아니죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 글구 저는 야동을 받아보지 않습니다... 실시간으로 봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여자친구가 자주 피시를 하기 때문에 증거를 남길수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야구는 실시간으 봐야 재미있지요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 와이파이 빵빵하게 틀어놓고 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 무제한이 아닌지라;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다시 왔습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다시 인사드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> jun_: 하긴.. 여자친구가있으신데..
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ (음흉)
<jun_> ..????????????????
<crixer> 에이
<jun_> 무슨 말씀이 하고 싶으신지....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 에이 다 아시잖아요
<crixer> 머리속으로 생각하고 있는 그거요
<jun_> 야구동영상이요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 다압니다
<crixer> 다알아요
<DarkCircle> 음흉해 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> =3 (뿅)
<jun_> 다들 음흉하셩~~~
<crixer> DarkCircle: 아닛...
<crixer> 갑자기 나타나셔서
<crixer> 무슨 생각을 하시나요!
<jun_> 그러게요...
<jun_> 오늘 야구는어찌될런지..
<jun_> (괜히 딴소리중..)
<imsu`> 재밌네요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> imsu, 너부죽 (_ _  )
<DarkCircle> 이방에 초고수들이 많아졌어요(묘무륵)
<DarkCircle> 개미나 퍼먹어야할듯.
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/oganizang/posts/956763891053279
<autowiz> 재미있네요 저런 장남감 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 어허허허허
<commania> 학교에 처음으로 노트북을 들고 왔는데...
<commania> 학교 무선랜을 잡으려고 아이디 비밀번호 입력하고 확인 누르니
<commania> 캡스락 LED가 깜빡거리며 그대로 멈춰버립니다. (커널패닉?)
<commania> 무선랜 모듈이 리눅스에서 호환성 문제가 있는 건지
<commania> 아니면 학교 무선랜 쪽이 변태규격을 쓰는 건지 (윈도우에서도 1학기까지만 해도 이상한 exe 실행시켜서 프로파일을 만들어 줘야 접속이 됐습니다)
<commania> 이거 무선랜모듈만 바꾸면 되는 건지 노트북을 바꿔야 하는 건지ㅠㅠ
<commania> 가실때 된 샌디브릿지 삼성 노트북이라서요...
<DarkCircle> 웹에서 인증하는거면 파폭 열고 인증하시면 될거 같은데 (...)
<commania> 웹인증이 아닙니다...
<commania> 그 뭐냐
<commania> mschapv2 인증입니다
<DarkCircle> WEP2 기반 혼합 인증 방식 지원하지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 윈도우만 지원하는건 아닐텐데
<autowiz> 인증할때 비번만 들어가는게 아니라
<autowiz> ID / 비번 방식으로 받는거지요?
<DarkCircle> 맥 아니면 리눅스 쓴다고 하면 인증 방식 알려줄겁니다.
<autowiz> wpa2- enterprise == radius 인증 받을텐데 , mac-address 인증 해주는경우도 있고 아니면.
<autowiz> 전산실 가서 이거 인증되게 만들어 달라고 하는경우도 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 맥 인증하면 학교에 기기등록 해야 할듯?
<DarkCircle> 그게 사용영역이 어디냐에 따라 다른데
<DarkCircle> 연구실에서 쓴다고 하면 보통 장비 인증 거치게 만든 경우가 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> 학내 공용망이면 간단하게 인증 게이트웨이 거쳐서 인증 따고 IP 붙여서 쓰거나
<autowiz> 아니면 인증방식 및 암호화 방식이 틀려서 그런경우도 있는데 usb 랜카드를 다른걸로 사용해보거나
<autowiz> 드라이버를 최신버젼으로 바꿔보는것도 도움이 될 수 도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 저 졸업하기 전에 연구실에선 ... 전산실에서 장비를 얼마나 빡시게 관리를 하는지
<DarkCircle> 랜카드를 바꾸면 바꿨다고 신고해야 하고 바꾸고 나서 할당 IP 전산실에서 직접 받아야 하고 -_-
<DarkCircle> 거기서 끝나는게 아니라 설치할 때 GUI로 부팅 안하면 인증이 안됨 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그거 자동화 인증 어떻게든 뚫어보려고 별 짓을 해봤는데 시간이 없어서 못뚫었네요.
<DarkCircle> 논문쓰고 튀려고 (...)
<bluedusk> dj
<bluedusk> 어 DarkCircle 님 할라당?
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 린돌옹은 안오네요 ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> 모름
<autowiz> peap 랑 mschap 관련해서는 저도 고생 많이 했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네버엔딩 드림오브비프
<bluedusk> 걍
<bluedusk> 언제 한번 모여 먹어요
<bluedusk> 날자만
<bluedusk> DarkCircle옹만 시간 내시면 될듯
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 ^^
<crixer> jun_: 아마 여자친구분의 승리이지않을까싶습니다
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘은 야근으로 늦게 온다고 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 시간맞춰서 겜하다가 들어올때쯤 나가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 이만 들어가보겠습니다~ 후딱 집에 들어가서 롤에서뵈요~
<crixer> 저는 왜 아무도 물어봐주지않나요
<crixer> 슬픕니다.
<bluedusk> 전
<jun_> 어떤걸 물어봐야할지;;;;;ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<crixer> 시간이되는지!
<crixer> haha
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘 두 분 듀오 뛰는 거에요?gg
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아까 4시반에 퇴근하시고 시간 되신다고 하지 않으셨나요..?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 아뇨 랭은못해요.. ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 티어가안맞으셔서
<crixer> 아니 그게아니고요
<jun_> 전 언랭만 4년쨰입니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> bluedusk: 님이 언제 모이자고하실때
<imsu> 요즘은 일반이 오히려 욕 안해서 재밌음 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> DarkCircle: 님만 되면 될거같다그래서
<crixer> 저는 안물어봐주시길래
<crixer> 슬펐습니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 일반도
<crixer> 욕많이하던데요?
<crixer> 저 실버만 4명맞났는데
<crixer> 만났는데
<crixer> 저한데 오히려 훈계하던데
<crixer> ... 웃겼습니다
<DarkCircle> 엌
<jun_> ..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 이만 갈께요 ㅎㅎ 인터넷을 끊어야해서요 \
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<crixer> 실상은 제가 kda더좋고
<crixer> 더 잘하고있었는데..
<crixer> 단지 자기 죽는데 왜 안들어오냐고 오히려 적반하장식으로 욕하더라고요
<DarkCircle> 일단 롤을 하고 있다면 "욕쟁이 게이지"부터 측정 (먼산)
<crixer> 중 고딩 티나서 그냥 차단했습니다
<crixer> 다른분들도 오세요!
<crixer> 롤 한판하시죠
<crixer> 캬 주위의외국인친구들이
<crixer> 다 남자라서 여자사람친구 사겨보고싶어서 랜덤채팅하는데 다 필리핀, 말레이시아,라오스 타이 이쪽 동남아사람들이많네요
<autowiz> 그중에 남자도 많고
<autowiz> 트렌스도 많을거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 맞습니다..
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그게 좀 걸려요
<autowiz> 템먹고 도망가는사람도 많고
<crixer> 본인들이 먼저 말걸어서 저도 말걸면... 이상하게
<crixer> 읽씹당해요
<crixer> 뭐죠
<crixer> 다른 분들은 롤 안하시나요? 같이해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 우분투 코리아 롤 파티 모집합니다 (2/5)
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 롤 안한지 너무 오래되서 (몇년은 된듯) 그냥 일이나 할렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 롤을 하면 일단 ... 손끝에 바늘이 돋는고로 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 그보다 전에 ... 제가 롤을 할 수 있는 유일한 머신은
<DarkCircle> 아톰 넷북(...)
<crixer> 저는 외국에서 딱히 먹히는 얼굴이 아닌거같네요 동양인들 인기많다던데 금발분들은 저를 별로 안좋아하네요
<autowiz> 동양사람중에 인기있는사람은 이병현 이러 사람이구요
<crixer> 그렇군요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 인기없는살마은 그냥 일반인 ... ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이병헌 인가요
<crixer> https://youtu.be/XigrlORsfF8
<crixer> 이런거보면 희망이좀생기던데
<crixer> ....
<crixer> 둘이 사귀는사이래요 왼쪽 여자랑
<crixer> 오른쪽은 여동생..
<crixer> 여동생분이 더 탐나.....네요
<crixer> 탐나(?)라고 말해도되나요사람한데? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 불닥볶음면 저 좋아하는데 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 16~17살이라고합니다 여동생이.. 후 이럴수가
<crixer> 아 영국나이로니까..
<crixer> 희망이 쪼끔있네요
<autowiz> 네 삶은 희망 그 자체 입니다.
<autowiz> 희망을 가지세요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 어라
<crixer> 여동생이 남자위에...
<crixer> 설마... 둘다 사귀는건가요
<crixer> 만화에서만보던 ...?
<crixer> 아..
<crixer> 아 ...
<crixer> 그 언니 남자친구분은 다른사람이고
<crixer> 지금 나오는사람은 동생의 남자친구군요
<crixer> 완전 부럽다
<autowiz> 앞부분에서 오른쪽 사람 이 남친 대신불러서 시키자 하더라는
<crixer> 언니가 남자친구 군대 갔는데 2년동안 기다려줘서 화제가 되었던 사람이였네요 이제보니까
<crixer> 어디서많이봤다했더니 페북에서 많이본사람 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> https://youtu.be/vP0ma09y5l0
<crixer> 정말정말 저렇게 예쁘고 착한 사람이 존재하네요
<crixer> 희망이 좀 더 생겼습니다
<autowiz> 희망은 희망일뿐 현실이 되지 않아도 너무 슬퍼하지 마세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 꿈을 꾸는겁니다. 사람은 그래야 , 그래서 살아가는겁니다.
<crixer> 저는 꼭 저런 사람과 알콩달콩살겁니다
<imsu> 솔로천국~~~ 불금은 롤과 함께~~ 즐건 금욜 보내세용 ^^
<crixer> imsu: 같이하시죠
<crixer> 왜 탭이 안되지 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 나가셨구나
<crixer> 아 .
<crixer> 이게 스크립트때문에 들어오고 나가는걸 몰라서
<HolyKnight> https://www.sw.or.kr/news/n_rel_view.jsp?articleNo=28293
<PotatoGim> ergodox EZ가 또 있었네요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 벌써 시간이 이렇게 되었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일하시는 중이세요?
<autowiz> 불금이니까 영화보면서 놀고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-05
<samahui> 주말인데 비나 주륵주륵 내리고 참 좋네요
<samahui> 역시 일이나하라는 하늘의 계시인가 봅니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 주말에 일하는것도 짜증인데 끝내고 농구나 가려했더니 비오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 흐 저런....  일의 연속이시네요..
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 보니까 얼마 전에 유튜브 본거 생각나네요
<Work^Seony> 한국사람도 버티기 힘든 종갓집에 시집간 외국인 며느리 방송을 봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LEo660M> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LEo660M> 후후.
<razGon_LEo660M> 환자
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 그영상
<HolyKnight> 링크나 검색어 좀유 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 외국인며느리유
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atDdaYY0EP4
<Work^Seony> 여자가 한국말을 꽤 잘해요.  그래서 집안 어른들이 결혼을 크게 반대 안한듯..
<Work^Seony> 그 종갓집이, 일단 집 건물부터가 법으로 보호받는 집이라니, 상당히 오래된 집안인듯 싶네요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저희도 종가집이지만 저희는 저렇게 살지는 않아요
<samahui> 할어버님때부터 공장등 사업을 운영하셔서 좀더 현대적으로 바뀐 종가집이죠. 거기다 아버님이 사업을 크게 하셔서 완전 탈 종가집 분위기에요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 사마휘님이 외국인이랑 결혼한다고 했으면 반대하지 않았을까요?...
<samahui> 저희는 인종은 아니지만 종교를 초월했죠
<Work^Seony> 종교는 뭐 저희도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저희는 전통적인 불교고.. 아내는 목사님 딸입니다
<Work^Seony> 일단 저희는 전통적인 천주교&기독교집안이지만 저는 기독교를 싫어하거든요..
<samahui> 저희는 절도 짓고 불교끼고 납골달 사업도하고 아내는 기독교 구세군 목사님 딸이죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 모진 역경 이겨내고 결합한 겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 결론은 둘다 절이나 교회 다니지 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 4-5년 전쯤에, 시골에 사는 금발소녀 전샛별이라는 아이가 다큐 같은 방송에 나와서 유명했었는데, 최근 티비에 한 번 더 나온거 보니까 아주 잘 컸더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그때 그 다큐보고 정말 딸바보 되나싶었었죠...
<samahui> 글고보니 안녕하세요인가 하는 프로에 나왔던 아이 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 모르겠어요
<samahui> 눈 빛도 양쪽이 다르고 금발에 아주 이국적으로 생긴... 알고보면 토종이죠
<Work^Seony> 아, 전샛별은 혼혈이에요
<Work^Seony> 짧게 편집된 영상이 유튜브에 있네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJWicdzV-iY
<samahui> 혼열이야 이제 흔하게 그냥 받아드려야 된다고 봅니다
<samahui> 국제화 시대다 뭐다 그러면서 인종차별 가장 심한게 우리나라 아닌가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<samahui> 아직도 다 요상하게 보죠
<Work^Seony> 혼혈은 말할 것도 없고, 요즘엔 한국말 잘하는 외국인이 너무 많아서 이젠 신기하지도 않아요
<Work^Seony> http://m.blog.naver.com/cutejihun/110090561440
<Work^Seony> 저건 완전 초딩때고, 지금은 많이 컸더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저거 보면 좀 웃기는게, 저 영상속 아이 아빠가 37살이라는데 나보다 한 10살은 늙어보여...
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<crixer> 동양 혼혈아기들은 너무 예쁜거같아요
<autowiz__> 살짝 자고 일어났는데 오후1시네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드에서 노래 재생 중 (carplay) 무거운 프로그램 실행하고(내비게이션) 볼륨 조절 계속하면 노래가 끊어지네요
<ihavnoth> 좋은 해결 방안이 없을까요?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 어제 깜빡 잠들어버려서...
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz__> 꺄~ 포테토 님이시다~
<PotatoGim> 헉... 이런 때엔 손 흔들어야 하는거죠? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아무거나 흔드셔도 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard
<PotatoGim> 기계식 인체공학 키보드를 생각하시는 분이 계시다면 지름 대기~
<autowiz__> 오오 좋은데요 저런거 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 Ergodox EZ 예약했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 해킹 키보드는 아직 스타트도 안되서...
<PotatoGim> 불타는 토요일이네요~~
<autowiz__> 토요일도 이제 몇시간 안남았네요
<autowiz__> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 으허허ㅎ..
<PotatoGim> 회사에서 하루종일 매뉴얼만 쓰다가 왔네요..
<PotatoGim> 아, 운동도 했구나...
<autowiz__> 저도 아직 회사에요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅜㅜ 식사는 하셨나요?
<autowiz__> 도시락 시켜 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 다른 출근하신 분도 계시나요?
<autowiz__> 아니요 혼자 여러개 시켜서 하나씩 까먹고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저는 사람이 없어서 그냥 운동하고 들어오면서 닭강정이랑 맥도날드 치킨 스낵랩으로...
<PotatoGim> 오늘은 회사에서 버닝하시는 건가요? 덜덜...
<autowiz__> 요즘 일정이 계속 밀려서
<autowiz__> 주말에 그냥 쉴까 일할까 하면서
<autowiz__> 역시 진리는 반반이지요. 일하다 놀다가 하고 있습니다. 치킨도 반반이 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 으.. 한마리는 제게 너무 많아서 매콤 반마리로 들고 왔습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 가마로 닭강정인데 달콤은 제 입맛에는 안 맞더라구요;
<autowiz__> 가마로 닭가정 유명하다는 말은 들었던거 같네요
<PotatoGim> 약간 기름기가 많기는 한데 달달함이 느끼함을 가려주는 묘한 맛입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 포테토님 요즘 일이 많아서 바쁘시겠지만 언제 저녁한번 같이 하시죠~~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 바쁘다는 핑계는 많습니다만... 찬스만 주시면 가디로 한번 달려가겠습니다~!
<autowiz__> 제가 가도 됩니다요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 개발 자문구하러 가는건데 제가 가야지요 오호호호
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 무식이 탄로날까봐 겁납니다..ㅜ
<autowiz__> 뭐 제가 먼저 제 무식함을 보여드리면 편하실 껍니다 어허허허
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 무식의 장이 열리겠...;
<autowiz__> 좋은데요 , 기대가 됩니다. 이제 좀 쉬다가 주무셔야겠네요
<PotatoGim> 저도 매뉴얼을 금요일까지 완성하기로 했는데 밀리는 바람에...
<PotatoGim> 달려야 할 분위기입니다..
<PotatoGim> 늦어도 월요일 오전에는 전달해야 하니...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다. 금요일에는 신경이 곤두서서 인지
<autowiz__> 건너편직원 마우스 클릭 소리 까지 너무 거슬려서
<autowiz__> 헤드폰 끼고 클래식 들으면서 다른사람 전~~ 혀 신경 안쓰고 작업 해버렸네요..
<PotatoGim> 오.. 저는 클래식만 들으면 바로 뻗고.. 락을 들으면 노래에 정신이 팔려서 그럴 때에 대처 방안이 없네요...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 노이즈 캔슬러 달린 헤드폰이 좋다고 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 일반소음만 걸리지는게 있고, 일반소음제거모드 + 일반소음&목소리 제거모드  선택할 수 있는 제품도 있다는데
<autowiz__> (마이크에대한 노이즈 캔슬링이 아니라 , 외부 음향에 대한 노이즈 캔슬링) 좀 비쌉니다. 한 40만원대 정도
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 가격이 어마무시하네요;
<PotatoGim> 음.. 음향기기에 발 들이면 돈 천만원은 우습다던 말이 있던데..
<autowiz__> 뭐 상술인지는 모르겠지만 리뷰에서는 칭찬이 많았습니다.
<autowiz__> 저는 정말 집중하고 안하고 차이가 너무 심해서
<autowiz__> 사더라도 돈값어치는 할거 같은 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 제가 사면 잠시 빌려드릴께요   .. ㅎㅎ (이렇게 꽤서 사게 만드는 ㄷㄷㄷ)
<autowiz__> 정안되면 귀마개 + 코드뽑힌 헤드폰 착용도 조금 주변소음을 차단하는데 효과가 있습니다. 심리적으로로도 좀 isolation 되게 되고
<PotatoGim> 귀마개는 한번 고민을 해봐야겠네요. 저는 MP3랑 FLAC도 구별 못하는 막귀라 일찌감치 음악에 대해서는 포기를...ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 이번
<HolyKnight> 크롬 업뎃이후로 플래시가 차단된걸로
<HolyKnight> 아는데 윈도미디어 플레이어도 차단된건가유?
<HolyKnight> Wmv파일이 익스에서만 재생되네유
<autowiz__> 그건 테그를 잘못써서 그런건 아닐까요?
<autowiz__> 으음 어쩌면 그것도 프로그램이니까 같이 차단 됐을 수 도 있을거 같습니다만.
<HolyKnight> ㄱ그런가유
<HolyKnight> 다른 사이트도 찾아봤는데 다른데도 마찬가지더라구유
<autowiz__> 일단 외부 어플이니까... 여러군데서 그랬으면 차단됐다고 보는게 맞겠네요
<HolyKnight> 그런듯해유
<HolyKnight> Npapi던가 이거때문인듯
<autowiz__> 뭐 차라리 잘됐다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz__> asf 같은것도 악생코드에 자주 노출되고 하니까
<HolyKnight> 글네유
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/292189
 * HolyKnight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSrkForLA-c&feature=youtu.be
<autowiz__> 기대되네요 연제라니
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-06
<crixer> 흠 혹시
<crixer> ldd 명령어를 위해서 따로 해줘야하는게 있나요?
<crixer> 라이브러리가 있는지 없는지 확인하려는데 아무런 메시지도 띄워주지않네요..
<crixer> 오잉 뭐지... 자고나서하니까 잘되네요
<autowiz__> 잠이 부족해서 그랬던거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 뭔가 파일이 깨진모양이에요
<crixer> 다른건 잘되는데 그 파일만 안되네요..
<crixer> 다른파일을 구해보려고요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아예 아무 것도 안나온다면... 동적 바이너리로 인식을 못한다는 이야기라...
<HolyKnight> 오호
<autowiz__> 으아아아악
<autowiz__> 일요일도 얼마 안남았네요 , 남은 주말이라도 알차게 보내야 겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> Work^Seony: 잠깐 시간 되시나요? 미국 사정에 대해서 잠시 질문이 있네요
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 우왕... ZeroMQ 개발자에게 메일을 보내봤는데 칼답장이네요요;
<autowiz__> 우왕 개발자랑 직접 소통도 하시고 멋지십니다.
<PotatoGim> 아.. ZeroMQ 가이드 번역서 출간이 목표였는데...
<PotatoGim> 오픈웨어라는 회사에서 조금 하다가 말았더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 버전도 오래됬고...
<PotatoGim> 그래서 어떻게 하면 좋겠냐고 물어보니... 자기도 요 몇달간 다시 쓰는 중이라네요;;
<PotatoGim> 다쓰면 새 버전으로 해보자라는 건지... 아님 진행하던 쪽이 있으니까 내버려 두라는 건지...
<PotatoGim> 의미는 알겠는데 의도가 해석이 안되니... 어리둥절하네요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz__> 오픈웨어라는건 한국 회사 일려나요?
<autowiz__> 다시 쓰고 있다는건 영어로 가이드 문서 새로 쓰고 있다는걸거고
<autowiz__> 그거 끝나면 해야 될거 같은 느낌입니다만... 번거롭지만 저한테 보내주시면
<autowiz__> 제가 구글 번역기 돌려보겠습니다 아헿헿
<PotatoGim> 예 한국 회사입니다 ㅎ 가이드가 지금 ZeroMQ 3.2 버전 기준인데 4.x대에 대해서 새로 쓰고 있다는 말인 것 갈더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 근데 어차피 버전 별로 따로 유지하고 있으니까...ㅎㅎ 누군가는 3.x대를 마무리해야 하거든요.
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 답장이 왔네요.
<PotatoGim> 이 양반께서 기존에 있던 한국어 번역 위키를 통째로 떠서 보내줬네요 ㅡㅡ;
<crixer> cd /w
<autowiz__> w 디렉토리로 이동했습니다.
<crixer> 넵
<crixer> 잘못눌렀어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 한번 불쾌한 일이 생기니까 자꾸 그게 생각나서 공부에 집중을 못하겠네요 킁
<autowiz__> 훌훌 털어버리는겁니다.
<autowiz__> 시간이 약이긴 합니다만. 시간이 오래걸리면 그것도 만만치않게 손해이기 때문에
<crixer> 당분간은 계속 생각나지 않을까 싶습니다..
<crixer> 세상에는 다양한 사람이 있다는 걸 다시 한번 깨닫게 되었어요..
<autowiz__> 네 맞습니다. 이사람 저사람 참 조심해야합니다.
<autowiz__> 특히 저같은 사람도 조심해야 합니다.
<crixer> 다름이 아니고 과외를 해주다가 버스 시간을 잘 못 알아와서 늦게 되는게 확실한 상황에서 학생쪽이랑 얘기를 하면서 양해를 구했습니다.
<crixer> 지난 주에도 만나 기 전에 30분 정도 늦을 거 같다고..... 양해를 구했고요.. 근데 엊그제 같은 경우에는 한참 말이없더니 환불을 요구하더군요 그래서 제가 잘못한 것도 있으니 다 내려놓고 용서를 빌었습니다
<crixer> 그랬더니.. 받아주기는 커녕 1주일안에 환불안해주면 경찰서 찾아갑니다 라고 협박을 해오네요
<crixer> 또 좋게 얘기했습니다
<crixer> 꼭 그런식으로 얘기를 해야겠냐고
<autowiz__> 다른 이유가있을 수 도 있다고 생각듭니다만.
<crixer> 아마 제가 좀 늦은것도있습니다만 개인 사정으로 인해 몇주 못한것도 있을겁니다
<crixer> 다만 과외를 시작하기전에
<crixer> 서로의 개인 사정에 의해서 못할 수도 있다는 건 얘기를 해두었습니다
<autowiz__> crixer 님 말고 학생 개인적인 사정도 있을 수 있다고 고정해봐야 합니다.
<crixer> 아니요 그런 사정은 없습니다. 일방적으로 환불을 요구했어요제가 마음에 안든다는 이유로욧
<crixer> 이유로요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 그런데 애초에 협의가 된 상황 아닌건가요?
<autowiz__> 굳이 일일이 설명을 할 의무는 없으니까요.
<autowiz__> 갑자기 돈이 필요해 졌다거나
<crixer> 네 맞습니다 개인 사정에 의해서 그때 그때 못할수도 있다고
<PotatoGim> 늦는 거에 대해 양해가 되었다는 전제라면...
<crixer> 처음 시작하기전에
<crixer> 카톡으로 이야기했습니다
<PotatoGim> 좀 유들유들하게 갈 수도 있는건데... 좀 너무하네요...
<crixer> 그리고 늦은건 제 잘못이니 할말이없지요
<crixer> 그래서 오늘 계좌번호와함께 톡이왔습니다
<crixer> 저는 아직 학생이고.. 금전적인 목적으로 과외를 하다보니 돈이 많이 없습니다..
<crixer> 그래서 또 양해를구했습니다
<autowiz__> crixer 님보다 다른 과외선생님이 더 마음에 들 수 도 있구요..  뭐 달리 잘못한게 없어도 맘이 바뀔 수 도 있는 거니까 너무 맘상하지는 마세요.
<crixer> 지금 당장은 못해줄거라고.. 다른 학생도 유학때문에 환불을 요구해서 11월달쯤까지 주기로했다고..
<crixer> 그랬더니 경찰서간다고 하고 말이없습니다
<PotatoGim> 그래도... 그거 붙들고 싸우시면 오히려 시간/감정 소모만 심하실테니...
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz__> 아 학생이 아니라 학부모하고 얘기하신건가요?
<PotatoGim> 환불 자체는 crixer님 사정이다보니... 양해를 구하셔야되는 입장이긴 한데...
<crixer> 아니요 학생이랑 얘기했습니다
<crixer> 걔도 저보다 겨우 한살어린 친구고
<crixer> 성인입니다
<autowiz__> 이래저래 힘드시겠네요..
<crixer> 제가 환불을 안해주겠다는 것도아니고.. 양해를 구해가면서 조금 늦게 주겠다는데 그 정도의 마음도 못쓰는걸까요
<crixer> 으아아
<autowiz__> 조금 싸가지가 없긴합니다만.
<autowiz__> 다른 과외를 새로 받는다고 치면 , 새 과외선생님께 돈은 나중에 드리겠습니다. 하기도 힘들거는 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 뭐라 말씀드리기가 힘드네요 ..
<crixer> 그리고 마지막으로 온 카톡이 있습니다 올림 ㅅㄱ... 아마 네탄같은곳에 올린모양이에요
<crixer> 그래서 절 차단해서 답이없는거같고요
<autowiz__> 에고고
<crixer> 아무튼 이래저래 요번 주일은 별로였네요 ....
<autowiz__> 그래도 힘내십시요..   억울하고 막 그런일 당하면 처음엔 짜증도 나고 후회도 되고 왜 나한테이런일이... 이러는데
<autowiz__> 2주 ~ 한달정도 지나면 대부분 잊혀집니다. 다만 소송이라던가 이런걸로 질질 끌리지 않으면요.
<autowiz__> 마음 딱딱하게 먹으시고 , 현명하게 해쳐나가실거라고 믿습니다.
<crixer> 넵 감사합니다
<crixer> 다만 소송이라는게 과연 걸릴까 하는 의문이드네요
<crixer> 제가 좀 알아보니까 뭐 제가 열심히 안했다는 증거도 필요하고 그렇다더군요
<autowiz__> 반쯤 미치지않고서야 소송까지 가지는 않을거 같습니다만.
<autowiz__> 어떻게 돈을 빌려서라도 얼른 줘버리는게 나을거 같긴 합니다. crixer 님도 학생이신데 다른일땜에 신경쓰고 하는거 엄청 손해일거 같습니다.
<crixer> 그게... 푼돈이 아니고 에휴걱정이네요
<autowiz__> 산정 가능한 최악의 경우의 수를 고려해서 신속히 해결하는게 최선입니다.
<HolyKnight> 흠
<PotatoGim> http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2015090108393653889
<LinDol> 엥
<LinDol> 워지낭ㄱ 옹이
<LinDol> 통일 이야기를..???
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/digital/newsview?newsid=20150906143205948
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 월요일입니다...
<jun_> ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-05
<autowiz> 칼퇴 렉스님 출근도 칼이시군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘도 좋은 하루 만들어봅시다.^^
<autowiz> 네~  렉스님과 함께라면 ...  므흣  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 프로그래밍 할때 이상하게
<autowiz> 저는 영어만 쓰고 싶어집니다. 간혹 터미널 환경 때문에 한글이 깨지는경우가 생기기 때문인데요. 당근 주석도 영문으로만 작성할려고 무진장 노력하는데
<autowiz> 가끔 ...   제가 왜 저런코드를 짜고 왜 저런 주석을 달았는지 잘 기억이 안날때가 ㅠㅠ 있습니다.
<autowiz> 월요병은 없지만 약한 감기기운과 기억안나는 코드를 부여잡고 씨름하는 우울한 아침입니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 흠;;;; 프로그래밍 공부를 하고 싶은데 계속 다른 것만 하게 되네요.ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 후훗
<bluedusk> 덕분에 수술 잘받고 아직 병원에 입원해있지만 ..여튼 살아있습니다..
<bluedusk> 걱정해주셔서 감사합니다.  (__)
<razGon_i7> 저도 코딩은 영어주석으로 넣어야 된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_i7> 이게 한국인만 보는게 아니라 결국은 전세계적으로 보면 기준적인 언어가 들가야 된다고 생각되긴합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 모닝
<lexlove> bluedusk: 빠른 쾌유 빌게요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 다녀 오겠습니다~
<autowiz> 점심 맛있게 드십시요~~
<razGon_i7> 인터넷이 안되다가 인제 되네요
<samahui_WS> 저도 인터넷이 끊겼다가 연결됬는디 묘하군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 답답한게 뚫리는..
<razGon_i7> 저희 의원은 인터넷 없으면 일이 안되요
<samahui_WS> 외부 인터넷 잡아서 쓰려니 이래저래 불편하군요. 요즘 보안땜시 인터넷 사용 제한이 많아서 몰래 외부 와이파이 잡아서 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 급 졸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 식곤증이 이제사 생겼나봅니다
<razGon_i7> 저 혹시 질문좀. 광화문부근에 신라 스테이정도 되는 비지니스급 호텔 아시는 분?
<razGon_i7> 10월연휴에 서울 다녀오려고 하거든요
<razGon_i7> 울와이프와 장모님 삼청동 함 다녀온뒤로 관광개되심
<autowiz> 광화문이면 경복궁에서 하루 자고 오시는것도 ..... ....  음.... 죄송합니다...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신라 스테이가 롯데시티호텔이랑 동급 아닌가요?
<samahui_WS> 비지니스 호텔 검색하면 좀 나올겁니다... 집이 서울인지라 서울에서 호텔갈일이없어요... 프로젝트땜시 감금될때도 강남근처 비지니스호텔로 갔었죠
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 다시 더워졌군요
<samahui_WS> 완벽하게 여름입니다... 얼마전까지 폭염이다 순식간에 춥다 싶을 정도로 서늘하더니 지금은 다시 따사롭게 덥군요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 마니아님 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥북 SSD가 죽은 것 같아서 시무룩 합니다ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> a/s 맡겨야겠네
<bluedusk> 서니님 안냥하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 저 말고 30대 아져씨 한명 더 입원해있는데
<bluedusk> 그분도 맨날 전화받으면서 노트북으로 일하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 나만 연차내고 입원해서 병원에서 노트북으로 일하는게 아니였어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 플레이스테이션 돈 충전하려고 한시간 삽질했는데 포가
<ircCloud^Seony> 포기
<ircCloud^Seony> 욕을 안할 수가 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 온라인 뱅킹은 영원히 발전 못할 것 같습니다
<razGon_i7> 그노무니 액티브 엑스가 문제죠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 형한테 PayPal로 돈을 송금 받고 제가 결제를 해서 선물하는 방법도 괜찮지 않을까.. 했는데 PSN은 선물 기능이 없네요;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 통장에 돈은 있어
<ircCloud^Seony> 문제는 플스 코리아 웹사이트에서 결제가 제대로 진행이 안돼
<ircCloud^Seony> @Feren^IRCCloud: 너 혹시 플레이스테이션 웹사이트 계정 있어?
<ircCloud^Seony> @Feren^IRCCloud: 흐 시간이 너무 늦어서 가야겠다.  나중에 도움 좀 부탁할게
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 넵
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/@baejinho/%EC%95%B1-%EB%9F%B0%EC%B9%AD-%EC%B4%88%EB%B3%B4-%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EC%A0%9D%ED%8A%B8-%EC%9D%B4%EC%95%BC%EA%B8%B0-1-%EC%8B%9C%EC%9E%91%ED%95%98%EB%8A%94-%EC%82%AC%EB%9E%8C%EB%93%A4%EC%9D%84-%EC%9C%84%ED%95%98%EC%97%AC-e8efe77a36e1#.u24ua2ho2
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5918576&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 손으로 내리고 손 씻습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> (__)
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 손으로 내려유
<ahoops> 아 몇년째에요.
<ahoops> 좀 남자답게 떠억~ 터프하게 말좀해봐요..
<ahoops> 맨날 게이처럼 말하지말구요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops> 두달정도 게이랑 같이 일하고 있는데, 종종 본녀님 생각남 ㅡㅡ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 갠적으로는 톰보이는 쿨하다고 생각하는데 게이는 좀 ㅡㅡ;; 말그대로 게이스런놈들임 ;;
<HolyKnight> 톰보이는 뭐예유
<ahoops> 아 음
<ahoops> 게이는 남자가 남자 좋아라하는거자나요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<ahoops> 레즈비언은 여자가 여자 좋아라하는거구요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 양성애자인가유
<ahoops> 근데 게이커플은 음..
<ahoops> 보통 남자+남자일지라도..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ahoops> 한놈!!은 여자의 역할을 할때가 있어요
<ahoops> 그놈이 남자인데 여자라고 살아가는거죠..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 반대로 레즈는..
<ahoops> 여자+여자인데 한냔이 자기는 남자라고 생각하고 살아가요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 그 남자라고 생각하는 냔이 톰보이에요
<HolyKnight> 아~
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 아 톰보이 패션도 몰라요..?
<HolyKnight> 톰보이 첨 들어봤으니 모르겠쥬..
<ahoops> 구글 검색때리시면 바로 감잡으실거에요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 브랜드가 나오네유
<ahoops> 사무직, 전문직 여성들이 아주 여성스럽지는 않은데 전문직스타일 냄새가 나는 스타일들요.
<ahoops> 약간 어그레시브하구 ㅡㅡ;
<HolyKnight> 아~
<ahoops> 한국에서 흔한? 모습이에요..
<ahoops> 그걸 톰보이스타일인줄 모르고 입고다녀서글지요 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 술담배 아주 잘하구요.
<HolyKnight> 그런거군유
<ahoops> 굉장히 터프하죠..
<ahoops> 터프하려고 노력하는건지 어쩐지는 모르겠는데;;
<ahoops> 보통 스타일이 그러한듯해요.
<HolyKnight> 허...
<ahoops> 예를 들어서 흠...
<ahoops> 밤마다 길거리에서 국수 만들어서 파는 톰보이냔이 저랑 좀 친한데요.
<ahoops> 밤마다 집에서 국수만들어야할 테이블을 가져다가 놓고 장사를 하는데요
<ahoops> 그 테이블을 얌전하게 옴기고 그러진 않아요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 항상 어깨에 그 큰 테이블을 혼자서 딱 고정하고
<ahoops> 나 힘 검나쎄거든~
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 흠..그걸 보여주고 싶은게 그냔의 포인트 ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 두테르테 인기 좋나유
<ahoops> 모르겠어요..잘 이야기는 안하는듯해요.
<ahoops> 열흘정도 되었나 싶어요.
<HolyKnight> rㅡㄹ쿤유
<ahoops> 50미터 정도 떨어진곳에서 경찰이 마약한다고 한놈 총질햇는데 죽진 않았더라구요
<ahoops> 글구 한 일주일전에는 마약보스가 이동네서 배타고 가던중에 여기서 총맞아서 커플로 죽었구요..
<ahoops> 3일전에는 음..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 친한 지인? 필리핀친구가 마약했다고 경찰에 끌려갔네요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 여친말로는 셋업으로 끌려갔다는데 모르겠어요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 마약하는 친구는 아닌뎅..애매하더라구요
<HolyKnight> 허..
<ahoops> 작년까진 돈주면 빠져나올수있었는데
<ahoops> 올해부터는 마약 어버버하면 총맞고 시작하는듯해요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 그래서 아예 집에서 안나가고 있어요 -ㅅ-;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 무섭겠네유
<ahoops> 그렇진 않은데요..
<ahoops> 엮이면 답이 안나와서요. 그냥 집에 있는거에요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글네유
<ahoops> 아 맞다
<ahoops> 한 이주전에는 대만얘들 약팔다가 20명정도 싸그리 잡혀갔어요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<commania> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 저도 이 좁은 섬에 살면서 어느정도 알건 안다고 생각했는데요.
<ahoops> 밤만되면 알류미늄 호일 없냐고 물어보는 놈들 있어요.
<ahoops> 맨날 저는 이샛기들 밤에 삼겹 구을라고 그러는구나 그렇게 생각했는데.
<ahoops> 필로폰하는놈들;;
<ahoops> 여기말로는 샤부(필로폰)하는얘들인거죠.
<ahoops> 꽤 중독자가 많은거죠..(대마초나 허시시는 그냥 즐기는 수준)
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 좀 읽을만한것좀있어요.
<ahoops> ?
<HolyKnight> 읽을만한 책이유?
<HolyKnight> 미움 받는 용기
<HolyKnight> 장하준의 경제학 강의
<bluedusk> 전 그냥
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-06
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 오늘 유독 조용하네요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다들 바쁘신가봅니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 너 혹시 PSN 아이디 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: PSN 웹 사이트에서 개설하면 되는거 아닌가요? 따로 장비가 있어야 하나요?
<Seony> 걍 회원 가입만 하면 되는 거야
<Seony> 있으면 부탁 좀 하려고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 회원 가입을 시도 했는데 제가 아직 미성년자라서 그런지, 보호자 ID를 요구하네요..
<Seony> 엥 ㅎㅎ 그렇구나...
<Seony> 음... 그러면 혹시 해피머니나 문화상품권 웹사이트 계정은 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 컬쳐랜드(문화상품권) 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅇㅋ 그러면 쿼리 따로 보낼께
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Seony> 아... 툼레이더 리부트판으로 영화 제작 결정났는데 주인공이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 노동절이라 하루 쉬어서 좋긴한데, 다음 연휴는 11월에...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 11월에 대통령 선거가 있어서 하루 더 놀긴 하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번주부터 계속 머리 아프고, 배 아프고 고생해서 큰 병인가 하고 병원 갔는데 장염이라네요;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 장염
<ircCloud^Seony> 거 되게 고생스러운데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 납니다ㅠㅠ 일단 죽 먹는게 젤 고통스럽네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 부럽네요.
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud:약먹으면 좋아질거야.
<razGon_i7> 배괜찮아?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아. 일하기 싫네요.
<razGon_i7> 내일 넘어가면 금요일이고 주말만 넘기면 추석인데. 힘내야죠.
<razGon_i7> 추석후에 2주뒤에 연휴고
<Work_Seony> 며칠 안남을 수록 더 일하기 싫죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-07
<razGon_i7> 그러긴해요.
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 환자분들은 시장에 계셔서 바쁘게 돌아가는데 저희만 쉬니..ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 서니님도 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요. 오토님.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 렉스님도 안녕하세요?
<samahui_X> 좋은 아침 입니다
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_X> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 사마님 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 날씨만 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_i7> 어제 아보카도 익혀 놓은거 깟는데 안에 과육이 단단하더라구요.
<razGon_i7> 이거는 아직 덜익은건가요
<razGon_i7> 숙성이.
<Work_Seony> 네 단단하면 아직 안익은 거에요
<razGon_i7> 아....
<razGon_i7> 그게 부드러워지면 기름기가 엄청 강해지던데. 어제 먹은 건 기름기 없어서요. 근데 맛있더군요..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 마치 죽순 먹는 느낌?
<samahui_X> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X> 아보카도는 정말 잘 익으면 버터 처럼 뭉그러져요
<samahui_X> 죽순 좋아라 하는디 덜익은것도 한번 먹어봐야겠군요
<razGon_i7> 잘못걸리면 비린맛이..
<razGon_i7> 오독오독한데. 김치랑 잘어울리더군요. 채식주의자의 고기 같은 느낌?
<samahui_X> 고기하니 생각났는데
<samahui_X> 참치맛을 내는 방법을 예전에 들은적이 있지요
<samahui_X> 아보카도를 간장에 재워놨다 먹으면 참치회 먹는 맛이라고 일본에서 들었던거 같아요
<samahui_X> 잘익은걸로요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 함 그래볼까요?ㅎ
<samahui_X> 귀찮아서 안해보게 되더군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 하긴 재워 놓기도 그렇구 아보카도 숙성도 그렇구요
<razGon_i7> 근데 아보카도 가격이나 참치가격이나 비슷할거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 한국은 개당 2.3달러 되는데 미국도 2달러육박. 하와이는 비슷하다고 하더군요.
<razGon_i7> 씨앗빼면 가격은 참치가격이 더 쌀듯해요
<samahui_X> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X> 아보카드 비싸졌군요... 참치가 싸졌나요?
<samahui_X> 근디 요즘 엽국땜시 참치 먹기 무서워서...
<Work_Seony> 그게 그냥 환율로만 계산하시면 안되는게, 화폐가치라는게 있어서요...
<Work_Seony> 게다가 하와이 물가는 미국 내에서도 다섯 손가락 안에 들어가는 비싼 동네거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 엽국이라는게 캐나다인가요?
<razGon_i7> 참치는 싸졋을 겁니다.
<razGon_i7> 어업의 원가의 대부분은 유가.
<razGon_i7> 원양어업을 하는 참치가 유가에의해서 가격이 출렁거려서 통조림업체가 대체품으로 연어를 띄운거죠.
<razGon_i7> 연어는 양식이 가능하고
<razGon_i7> 많이 나오니니깐요
<samahui_X> 아니요
<samahui_X> 우리나라 옆국이요
<samahui_X> 방사능 바다에 풀어줘서 참치 먹기 겁난다구요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~/
<samahui_X> 이전에는 단골로 가던 참치 집이 있어서 참치 들어오는 날가서 이것저것 신기한 부위 먹어보는게 낙이였는디
<samahui_X> 요즘은 발길을 끊다시피 하고 있네요
<razGon_i7> 어짜피 잡히는 참지의 대부분은 인도양참치일걸요?
<razGon_i7> 태평양참치는 하와이.
<autowiz> 국산회도 으음 ... 생각해보니 국산회도 안전하지만은 아닐 수 도 있겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 문제는 하와이는 어업금지.
<razGon_i7> 명태조심요. 그리고 킹크랩.
<autowiz> 다금바리나 돔 종류는 꽤 종류도 많고 해서 한동안은 기쁨이 될 것도 같습니다만
<samahui_X> 바다야 다 통하니... 벌써 몇년전 사고 아직까지 그대로 인지라... 괜찮을 바다가 있을까요?
<razGon_i7> 훗카이도 위쪽 캄차카 반도 쪽에서 잡혀요
<Work_Seony> 하와이가 어업 금지에요?
<razGon_i7> 제가 알기로는 어업못하는 것으로 알고 있어서요
<Work_Seony> 아니에요.  제 로컬 친구 아버지가 참치잡이배 선장이거든요
<razGon_i7> 농업도 제한적이고
<samahui_X> 글고보니 얼마전 하와이 근해에 참치 어장도 만들었다는 뉴스를 본 기억이...
<samahui_X> 어업 되지 않나요?
<Work_Seony> 보통 3주 바다 나가고 1주 쉬고 해서 한달 간격으로 돌아간다네요
<Work_Seony> 인력은 보통 필리핀에서 정식 계약 맺어서 조달받는데,
<Work_Seony> 인력들 데리고 올 때 뱅기표 다 대줘야하기 때문에, 그 비용이 좀 나간다고 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 원양어업이니깐 가능하겟죠.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<samahui_X> 주제를 돌려서... 요즘 그래픽카드는 nvidia독주인데 거기다 외계인까지 잡았는지... 10x0버젼에 와서는
<samahui_X> 노트북 그래픽카드가 데탑급으로 나오네요
<samahui_X> 그것도 저전력 저발열...
<Work_Seony> 그리고 배에 소나 달아서 참치가 어디에 많이 있는지도 감지를 해야한다고 하는걸로 봐서는, 양식은 아닌거 같아요
<samahui_X> 1070 모바일버젼이 대탑 980을 넘어섰군요
<samahui_X> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 참치는 아직 양식이 안됩니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_X> 양식 시도중이더라고요 하와이 근해에서
<razGon_i7> 힘들겁니다.
<Work_Seony> 제 친구 말로는, 보통 참치 가격은 배에 참치를 얼마나 많이 잡아왔느냐로 결정된다고 하네요
<razGon_i7> 파닥거리는 생명력이 중요해서
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 농사와 비슷하죠. 많이 수확
<Work_Seony> 제 친구왈, 지금껏 최고 수입 기록은 순수익 1억이라고 하네요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 1억달러?
<samahui_X> 한달에요?
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 한국돈으로 1억
<Work_Seony> 네.  배 한 번 나가는게 매달이니, 한달에 1억인거죠
<razGon_i7> 아.. 대단하네요. 한번 나가서..ㅋ
<samahui_X> 참치 잡으러 가야겠군요
<Work_Seony> 근데 그건 그냥 최고 기록이구요, 평상시에는 5만불 정도 된다고 합니다
<samahui_X> 다들 퇴직하고 배사러 갑시다
<Work_Seony> 근데 5만불이라고 해도, 1년이면 60만불
<razGon_i7> 위험수당이 꽤 크죠.
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ 하죠.
<Work_Seony> 그래서 그 친구랑 그 친구 동생은 지금 그나이 먹도록 철이 없어요
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저는 하와이 다녀오면서 느낀점
<Work_Seony> 부모가 워낙 돈이 많으니까, 남 밑에서 일하기 싫다고 직장도 안다니고 그냥 자기 사업한답시고 다 말아먹고
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 태양광은 앞으로 발전하겟구나.
<razGon_i7> 최소 미국 중동부위 하와이주는 괜찮을듯해요
<Work_Seony> 햇빛이 좀 뜨겁긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 미국과 함께 중국이 전기먹는 하마인데. 앞으로 태양광 수율만 좋으면 다 달거 같더군요
<razGon_i7> 그렇게 많이 지붕에 모듈단데는 ....
<razGon_i7> 제주도도 없었거든요
<Work_Seony> 그래서 중국이 전기차에 엄청나게 관심이 많다더라구요
<razGon_i7> 거기는 대기오염이라는 큰 문제도 있어서요.
<Work_Seony> 미국은 일반 주택에는 태양광 패널 달아놓은 집이 곳곳에 보이긴 한데, 자동차는 아직 모르겠어요.  일단 기름값이 너무 싸서..
<razGon_i7> 게다가 전기차에 쓰기 좋은 배터리 기술을 중국이 가지고 있어요.
<razGon_i7> 일단은 하이브리드로 가기도 할거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 공짜잖아요. 모듈달면.
<Work_Seony> 뭐, 기름값이 갤런당 $2.50 라서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 집에서 충전하고 전기로 다니다가 떨어지면 기름으로.
<razGon_i7> 아.. 말도 안되.
<Work_Seony> 1갤런이 3.78리터 정도 되거든요
<razGon_i7> 헐..
<razGon_i7> 대략 절반가격이군요.
<Work_Seony> 뭐 대충 리터당 600원 700원 되겠군요
<samahui_X> 서울 싼곳이 요즘 1300원 후반대인디
<samahui_X> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_X> 편군적으로 1400원대 초반
<Work_Seony> 게다가 하와이라는 지역적인 특성상 이동거리가 짧아서 오래 탈 일도 없고...
<samahui_X> 평균
<Work_Seony> 기름 풀로 채우면 대충 $35쯤 나오는거 같던데, 그렇게 넣으면 제 경우는 한달 정도 타거든요...
<samahui_X> 역시 이민갑시다
<autowiz> 네 가서 서니님 집 근처에 타운을 하나 만드는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그래서 애들 보내려는 겁니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 사고 날일도 적고.
<razGon_i7> 총도 대마도 없고.
<razGon_i7> 총은 군인과 경찰-보안관만.
<Work_Seony> 셰일가스 혁명 일어난 이후로는 보통 회사에서 직원들 출장 다닐 때 유류비 계산하는 것도 곤란해졌어요
<samahui_X> 애들 보내야 겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 인종차별없고.
<Work_Seony> 제 아는 동생들한테 물어보니까, 유류비 계산해봐야 몇불 안나오니까, 그거 달라기도 좀 그렇다더라구요
<razGon_i7> 근데 집세가.....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 2년뒤에 가면 집세가 오를까봐.
<Work_Seony> 물가가 인상하는만큼 오르겠죠...
<Work_Seony> 보통 집세가 오를 때도 있고 내릴 때도 있긴한데, 길게 보면 집세는 늘 오릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미리 사놓아야 지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 사놓을수 있는 수준이 아닙니다.
<razGon_i7> 카네호아(?)-카일루아 옆에 있는 집-가 우리나라 돈으로 6억이상이던데요.
<razGon_i7> 대출없이... 아... 아버지. 왜 저는 .ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work_Seony> 그 동네에서 그 가격이면 굉장히 싼 집입니다.
<Work_Seony> 상태가 안좋다던가 좀 외진다던가
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 힐로는 좀 위험하죠?ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 어떤 면에서요?
<razGon_i7> 화산.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 어차피 화산 터졌을 때 피해를 입을만한 지역에는 사람 사는데가 없어요
<razGon_i7> 하와이 제 2의 도시이고 공항까지 있는데.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 화산재로 문제 있지 않을까요?
<Work_Seony> 미국인들만큼 몸 사리는 애들이 없는데, 제 정신 박힌 사람들이라면 거기 안살겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 빅아일랜드 크기가 얼마나 되나요?
<razGon_i7> 아..ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 빅아일랜드가 오아후의 7배인가 그럴 거에요
<razGon_i7> 거기 개척한 사람이 일본인이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_i7> 와우...
<Work_Seony> 화산재는 안겪어봐서 모르겠네요.  예전에 화산 터졌을 때 고생스러웠던건, 너무 더워서 힘들었어요
<razGon_i7> 거의 우리나라 도반개 수준이네요.
<razGon_i7> 아.
<Work_Seony> 글쎄요 뭐 일본인이 개척했다고 보기 어려운게요, 원래 하와이 제도의 주도는 빅아일랜드였어요
<Work_Seony> 빅아일랜드의 진짜 이름이 하와이 섬이거든요
<Work_Seony> 이후 미국인들 들어오고 하와이 왕조 뒤집으면서 주도를 하와이에서 오아후로 옮겼구요
<Work_Seony> 근데 화산이고 뭐고를 떠나서, 거기는 살기 힘든 곳이에요.
<Work_Seony> 제 친구가 거기서 거의 5년 살다 나왔는데, 외로워서 돌아가시겠다네요
<razGon_i7> 아 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 너무 조용한.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 네 사람도 별로 없고...
<razGon_i7> 오아후는 그래도 도시같은 느낌들던데요.
<razGon_i7> 카네호아 거기쪽으로 가니 조용하더라구요.
<Work_Seony> 제 친구가 국선 변호사였는데, 한국에서 학교선생들 섬이나 시골로 몇년 필수로 살아야하는 것처럼 국선변호사도 그런게 있었나봐요
<razGon_i7> 카할라나 카이무키 정도만 가도 조용해지던데요
<razGon_i7> 아.
<Work_Seony> 그래서 빅아일랜드에서 5년 있다왔는데, 하도 심심해서 교회 가니까 그동네 교회 전체 출석인원이 20명...
<Work_Seony> 아무 것도 할 게 없었다네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 헐.
<razGon_i7> 거기는 사건도 없을거 아니에요
<Work_Seony> 없진 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 울나라 시골에 논두렁 조폭 있듯
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 기껏있어봣자. 대마건이나 혹은 재배 농장 사기나 이런거 있을거 같은데요.
<Work_Seony> 요즘 대마초는 범죄 축에 안껴주지 않나요?
<Work_Seony> 한국이야 워낙 약류 단속에 엄하니까 그렇겠지만, 서양권에서 대마는 마약으로 안쳐주는 분위기거든요
<Work_Seony> 보통 하와이에서 일어나는 대부분의 범죄는 제대로 교육받지 못한 가정에서 태어나서 제대로 교육받지 못한 사람들에 의해 일어나는 사건이 대부분이에요
<Work_Seony> 특히 아메리칸 사모아, 마이크로네시아 쪽에서 온 사람들이 사고를 많이 치죠
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 대마가 하와이 주법상 금지로 알고 있습니다.
<Work_Seony> 금지는 금지죠.  근데 그런거 있잖아요.  말만 불법이지 누구나 다하는..
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. 신호등 건너기.
<Work_Seony> 하와이 뿐만 아니라 미국 대부분의 주에서 아직도 대마는 불법일 거에요
<razGon_i7> 그래도 한국으로 출국할때 마약견이 있던데요.
<razGon_i7> 캘리포니아만 합법이죠?
<Work_Seony> 근데 대마는 좀 마약으로 안쳐주는 분위기더라구요
<razGon_i7> 의약용으로 많이 쓰일만하니깐요.
<razGon_i7> 약하고요.
<razGon_i7> 중독성도 생각보다는 적어요.
<Work_Seony> 저도 음모론 쪽으로 대마 효능을 접하다보니 제대로 알고있진 못하지만요...
<Work_Seony> 네 중독성도 그렇고, 일단 몸을 망가뜨리진 않는다면서요
<razGon_i7> 약합니다.
<Work_Seony> 오히려 담배보다 더 낫다고들 하죠
<razGon_i7> 코카인이나 헤로인보다.
<Work_Seony> 담배가 더 몸을 많이 망가뜨린다고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ 그렇진 않구요. 담배보다는 문제가 있죠.
<Work_Seony> 대마는 헤로인이랑 비교하긴 좀 그렇진 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 헤로인은 약쟁이들 사이에서도 끝판왕 취급하던데요
<Work_Seony> 그러니까, 약이란 온갖 약은 다 취급하는 약쟁이들도, 누군가가 헤로인 손댔다고 하면 걔는 인제 인생 종쳤구나 할 정도래요
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 가장 강한거죠.
<razGon_i7> 거의 졸과 왕의 차이죠.
<razGon_i7> 폰과 퀸의 차이.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 다른 마약은 딱 한 번만으로는 노력 여하에 따라서 중독이 안될 수도 있지만,
<Work_Seony> 헤로인은, 단 한 번으로 끝
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 잘알고 계시는 군요.ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 네.  제가 위키 중독이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 마약 중독만큼 무서운 위키 중독
<razGon_i7> 그거 말고 준마약성 향정신성 약제가 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> LSD.엑스터시.
<razGon_i7> 아니요.
<razGon_i7> 5대 중독중. 하나
<razGon_i7> 게임중독.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> LSD는 제 기억으로는 기분이 좋아지는 마약은 아니라고 하네요
<Work_Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 미친.. 나는 중독자.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 기분을 좋아 지게 하는게 아니라 술마시고 나사 풀리게 하는 약이죠.
<razGon_i7> 긴장도와 흥분도를 높여서.
<razGon_i7> 그거먹고 테크노를 엄청나게 추는 인간들 보면 아... 약빨앗구나.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 대마는 흥분도를 낮추고 안정을 시키죠. 문제는 점점더 안정시키다 보니. 호흡이 느려지고....
<Work_Seony> 저는 애초에 사고가 날만한 일은 시작 자체를 하지말자는 쪽이어서 마약류에는 아예 관심이 없긴 한데요, 위키 같은거 읽어보면 재미는 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러다 보면.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 대마나 양귀비는 무지 아프실땐 진통제로 간간히 쓰긴 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 물론 병원가야되지만요
<Work_Seony> 예전에 유학생 시절 노래방에서 일한 적이 있는데,
<Work_Seony> 그때 아는 동생이 대마초 냄새가 뭔지 알려줘서, 냄새 구분은 할 줄 알아요
<razGon_i7> ##ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work_Seony> 애들이 룸에서 대마를 피우면 그게 확 티가 나거든요
<Work_Seony> 좀 뭐랄까, 풀 태우는 냄새?
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 특유의 담배..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 거친 담배냄새라고 들었어요.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 근데 길거리 다니다보면, 그런 냄새를 풍기면서 다니는 애들이 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 그런거 보면서, 아 여기는 저러고 다녀도 붙잡혀가진 않는구나...
<Work_Seony> 제 아는 동생이 해준 얘기가, 대마초는 하는 사람들이 너무나도 많다보니, 대마를 피우는 사람은 단속을 안한다네요.  대신, 파는 사람을 단속한답니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠.
<razGon_i7> 대마 자체가 사고 일으키는 경우는 적고요. 차운전만 안하면.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 대마초 흡연 성능을 보니까, 예술 하는 사람들은 좀 유혹 받을만 하겠더라구요
<razGon_i7> 잡스가 대마도 좀 폇구요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 예 고흐의 그림그릴때 마시던 술.
<razGon_i7> 데쌍뜨? 인가? 그거랑 비슷해질거에요.
<razGon_i7> 별이 빛나는 밤에 라는 그림을 그리게 해준 ..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 정확히는 환각주죠. ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 실제로 랩퍼들중에 종종 있고 뮤비에서도 담배가 아닌 연기를 많이 피우죠.
<Work_Seony> 저는 뇌뽕은 걍 포기하고, 눈뽕으로 만족하렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 게임?
<Work_Seony> 그래픽 좋은 게임 보는 것만으로 이미 눈뽕 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 중독이십니다.ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 요즘 수영중독입니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<lexlove> 간만에 출장갑니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<wellcom> 안녕하세요
<wellcom> 죄송하지만 질문 하나만 해도 될까요?
<wellcom> 시스템 사양은 i7-6800K, MSI X99A SLI PLUS, GTX1080 으로 구성 된 사양에서 Ubuntu 16.04.1을 설치하였습니다.
<wellcom> 설치가 완료되고 시스템을 실행하니 colord 에러가 나오는데 혹시 해결방법을 알 수 있을까요?
<wellcom> 경로는 /usr/lib/colord/colord-sane
<wellcom> 크래시 입니다.
<autowiz> 조금더 상세한 설명을 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 부팅도중에 문제가 생기시는건가요? 증상은 그냥 노트북이 멈춰버리는(hang) 건가요?
<razGon_i7> http://www.icbanq.com/P007106588
<razGon_i7> 체리트레일 1.8기가면 이것을 호스트로 하는 파일서버 만들어도 되겟군요. 문제는 전력이겟지만요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1351286
<DarkCircle> 이런 비슷한 문제인데 ... 베이스 라이브러리부터 컴파일을 다시 하면 됩니다. 그냥 기다리는 수밖에 ...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_X> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/master/AUTHORS#590
<Feren^IRCCloud> Chromium에 얼마 전에 PR 보냈는데 LGTM 받고 반영 되었네요. ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 뭐 보낸 건데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 단순 코드 정리 입니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전에 엄청 심심해서 시작했어요 (계기는 오타 발견이였지만)
<Work_Seony> 뭐 그래도 어쨌든 기여는 했네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오픈 소스 프로젝트 참여는 처음인데 엄청 즐겁네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> iOS 10 GM가 올라 왔네요.
<Work_Seony> 지금 발표하는 중인가 모르겠네
<Work_Seony> 아 벌써 했구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그냥 그럭저럭이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 루머 그대로 나왔습니다
<Work_Seony> 이어폰에 칩을 때려박다니 애플 답네 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러게 말입니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 갑니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS Sierra GM도 나왔다네요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집 가면 바로 올려야겠습니다~
<Work_Seony> 난 내가 나서서 베타테스터가 되고싶지 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 정식 출시해서 써도 늦지않으니 기다려야지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 아이폰은 몰라도 맥엔 안 올리는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> GM은 사실상 최종 버전이니.. 믿고 올려 봅니다ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 앙녕하세요 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 써니님 올만에 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 잘지내셧어요?ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 맨날 똑같이 지냅니다
<head_irccloud> 전 출근중 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 아얄씨 들어올시간이 별루 없네요 ㅠㅜ
<head_irccloud> 페렌도 안녕~!^^
<Work_Seony> 그렇군요 흐....
<head_irccloud> 졸려둑겟시유 ㅠㅜ
<head_irccloud> 써니님은 몇시 출근하세여??
<Work_Seony> 이 동네는 보통 8시에 일과 시작입니다
<Work_Seony> 8시에 시작해서 5시 퇴근이요
<head_irccloud> 아침에 졸리겟네유 ㅠㅜ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<head_irccloud> 렉스님 하이~!
<Work_Seony> head_irccloud, 익숙해져서 별로 졸립거나 그러진 않네요
<Work_Seony> 제가 일어나는 건 좀 잘하는 편이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> head_irccloud: 오! 안녕하세요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> head_irccloud: 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 바빠서 잘 못들엉와유  푸 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러신 것 같더라고요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work_Seony: 시에라 올릴라고 했는데 가만 생각해보니 Karabiner가 아직이네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<Work_Seony> 정식 버젼 나오고나면 업데이트 나오겠지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기다려야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕! 압둘!
<razGon_i7> 알로하!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요! 오늘도 운동 하고 왔습니다~
<razGon_i7> 압살라마꿈!
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-08
<Work_Seony> 이번에 천주교로 개종 아닌 개종을 하게되면서 천주교에 대해 공부를 좀 해봤는데, 교회 다닐 떄는 몰랐던 사실들을 꽤 많이 알게됐네요...
<Work_Seony> 나름 모태신앙인데다 교회를 굉장히 열심히 다녔는데도..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 제가 이상한건지 몰라도 이슬람교랑 기독교랑 참 많은 부분이 같다고 생각됩니다. 같은 신을 모시는게 아닌가 할정도로
<Work_Seony> 그래서 이슬람 입장에서 기독교는 형제의 종교 정도로 봅니다
<Work_Seony> 기독교를 좀 관대하게 생각해주죠
<Work_Seony> 동굴 안에 갖힌 마호메트에게 알라신의 계시를 준 인물이, 3대 대천사 중 하나인 가브리엘인데,
<Work_Seony> 가브리엘은 마리아의 예수 잉태 때도 소식을 전달해준 천사이기도 하거든요
<Work_Seony> 일단 기본적으로 기독교 3대 대천사와 이슬람의 3대 대천사는 모두 이름이 같습니다.
<autowiz> 종교들의 역사라는게 참 묘~한거 같습니다.
<Work_Seony> 기독교 쪽에서 4대 천사로 우리엘을 거론하기는 하는데, 그래도 3대 천사가 가장 유명해요
<bluedusk> 장님이 눈가리고 코끼리 만진다음에 설명해주듯이
<bluedusk> 같은신에게 여러사람이 계시를 받고 다르게 설명해주는것 아니냐 라는
<bluedusk> 생각도 해봤어요 저는
<Work_Seony> 저도 그렇게 생각해요
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~ 정말 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 뭐 일단 기본적으로 무신론자에 가까운 제 입장에서는 결국 종교는 종교답구나 하게 되지만요...
<autowiz> 저도 무신론자 라서 , 가능하면 그냥 3자의 입장에서 볼려고 하다보면 , 원래 종교가 그런거라고 생각하지만서두
<autowiz>  간혹 그 신앙의 결과물은 아름답지 못할때가 종종 있어서 안타깝습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 저 아직 입원중인데 언제쯤 문병오실건가요?
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 아~ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ   언제 수술하셨나요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그간 심심하셨겠어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아리따운 언니라도 모시고 가야하나요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 관심이 없으시구요
<bluedusk> 쳇
<autowiz> 농담이구요 어느병원 몇호 이신가요??
<autowiz> 수술 할꺼라는 말까지만 보고 그담은 못봐서 .... 죄송합니다 ....
<autowiz> 수술은 잘 마치셨나요?
<bluedusk> 넴 덕분에
<JasonJang> ianychoi: 반갑습니다. 최근 유튜브 잘 봤어요. (끝까지 다는 못 봤지만)
<JasonJang>  bluedusk 어느 곳? 어제까지? 있을꺼요?
<ianychoi> JasonJang, 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<autowiz>  ]\
<Work_Seony> 졸고 계신가요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 완전 잤네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 운동 다녀오겠습니다~
<Work_Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-09
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 볼링 몇 판 했다고 집에서 골골 거리고 있습니다~
<autowiz> 큰일이구만 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 처음해보는건데 재밌다고 무리했더니 체력 소모가 종아리랑 손아귀?가 엄청 아프네요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 처음해보는건데 재밌다고 무리했더니 체력 소모가 컸는지 종아리랑 손아귀?가 엄청 아프네요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 무지 재미있었나봅니다.^^
<Work_Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 보통 평소에 안쓰던 근육을 쓰면 그렇게 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 처음 두 게임까진 운이 좋아서 잘 되니 엄청 재밌더라고요ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 스트레스가 해소되지요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work_Seony: 그런 것 같습니다ㅠㅠ 종아리랑 손아귀? 힘은 쓸 일이 없었으니 (사실 엄청 9 파운드도 꽤 무겁더라고요;;)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 은근 땀도 나고 재밌더라고요!]
<Work_Seony> 9파운드면... 한 3.5키로쯤 되는거 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그럴겁니다..
<autowiz> 으음 나도 볼링칠때 처음 갔을때 몇번은 잘 되더니만
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 점점 점수가 떨어져 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ저도 두 게임까지는 잘 되다가 3게임부터 계속 왼쪽으로 가더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 4게임 끝나고 힘 빠진 것 같은데 첫 게임부터 무리하면 재미를 잃을 수도 있겠다 싶어서 밥 먹으러 갔었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 들락날락 거려서 죄송...ㅠ.ㅠ..;;;;
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<razGon_i7> @맛점요\
<autowiz> 블더님 퇴원은 몇일쯤에나 하시나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-10
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 핑! 콱!
<starter> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> starter: 안녕하세요.
<starter> http://pastebin.com/a05kQ6SZ    제가 libnet을 설치하려고 tar.gz파일을 다운받아서 make로 설치하는데 이런오류가 뜹니다. 어떻게 해결해야할까요?
<starter> 우분투 16.04 vmware에 설치해서 사용중입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> starter: 링커 에러로 보입니다. 필요한 라이브러리 또는 패키지 설치하셨나요?
<starter> 해결했습니다 감사합니다~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 생신 축하드립니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-11
<ircCloud^Seony> 카이스트에 계신 분이 접속하셨었네
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날엔 리눅스 채팅방에 카이스트 학생들 꽤 있었는데
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 운동 갑니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안냥~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응 한동안 irc 잘 못봤네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바쁘신 것 같더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 여러가지로 좀 바빴네 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 장염 나아서 그냥 이래저래 먹고만 다닌 것 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕 하세요
<autowiz> 활기차고 즐거운 월요일 아침 되시옵소서~~
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 우리 날도 선선해지는데 고기는 언제 먹나요?
<autowiz> 고기는 송아지가 다 크면 먹어야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.amazon.com/unamerican-activities-Linux-The-Shit/dp/B004Z8HQT6/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1504492027&sr=8-30&keywords=linux+sticker
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이 제품 뭐죠
<bluedusk> 도대체 송아지 언제 다 크나요?
<bluedusk> 비닐 스티커군요..
<bluedusk> 3.33 달러짜리..흠.;
<bluedusk> 스티커만 전문적으로 파는 사람인가 봐요
<bluedusk> 상품 리스트에 전부 스티커만..
<autowiz> 네~ 여러가지 패치가 있네요 보니가
<autowiz> 송아지는 옥자 처럼 한 10년 걸리지 않을까 싶습니다. 허헛
<bluedusk> 아 그렇군요 그냥 존잘로님이 저랑 고기 먹기 싫다는걸로 해석 하면 될까요?
<autowiz> 아니죠 그게 아닙니다. 소먹을 돈이 없을뿐 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 오늘 아침엔 이상한 문자가 하나왔었습니다.
<autowiz> 아무래도 링크를 누르면 막 자동으로 결제가 되버릴거만 같은 그런게 하나 왔었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 돼지는 6개월, 육우는 24개월. 한우는 30개월 내외라고 들었는데...
<bridgebot> <draco> 왜 욕자는 10년인가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사이즈가 커서 그런걸까요? 아니면 그냥 영화상 으로 정이 든 가축이라는 의미로 그렇게 잡은걸까요
<bridgebot> <draco> 6개월 밖에 안키웠는데 주인공 여자아이가 옥자 구하겠다고 미국까지 설치면 좀 이상하니까...10년 같이 산 가족이라는 컨셉으로 잡았나 봐요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요;
<soyeomul> 가을이라 아침엔 춥더이다.. 오후엔 살짝 덥지만
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 저는 오늘 4시부터 9시까지 연강이여서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 연강..
<soyeomul> 아.. 회장님 아직.. 대학생!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아마 야식을 먹을 것 같네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 조으네요..
<soyeomul> 야식..
<soyeomul> 아 야식.. 컵라면!
<soyeomul> 김치사발면
<soyeomul> 생각납니다 야식
<soyeomul> 전 좀이따 백암온천 찍고 대구 좀 다녀올께요
<soyeomul> 그럼 모두들 즐거운 저녁 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/minecraft-story-mode-linux-ready-hasnt-released?_utm_source=1-2-2
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-login-screen-preview
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-05
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 역시 캐노니컬에서 그놈을 그대로 쓰지 않는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> MINILA  같이 텐키리스 키보드 보다 더 작은 키보드 쓰시는분 계신가요?   저도 가끔 쓰긴 하는데 F(펑션) 키 배열이라던가 특별한 키들 배열이 달라서 키보드 바뀔때 마다 헤매더라구요 ㅜㅜ 다른분들은 어떠신가 해서요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> Bt61이라는거 씁니다
<drake_kr> 보통 포커배열일텐데..
<bridgebot> <draco> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201709050922001&code=910203
<bridgebot> <draco> 10월 2일 임시공휴일 됐네요
<drake_kr> 이번에 미니키보드 써보고.. 키가 작은건 써도 없는건 힘들겠드라고요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 HHKB pro2 씁니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 무각인 쓰면 보안 장치화. 아무나 못 씀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 제 경우는 단축키나 Fn키를 안쓰는 습성이 있어서.  적응이 어렵지는 않았습니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 키배열이 다른거 쓰시려면, 결국 쓰는 곳마다 키보드 놔둬야 합니다. 저도 두개 사서 회사, 집에 놔뒀어요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 회사에서는 일반 키보드 쓸때는 회사 키보드의 Ctrl 키를 빼고, 캡스락을 Ctrl키로 매핑해놨는데 사람들이 망가진 키보드 쓴다고 자꾸 뭐라고 해서. 사장님은 왜 키보드 망가트리냐고 Ctrl키 다시 찾아다 끼워놓고 -_- 왤케 남의 키보드에 참견들인지. 그냥 HHKB 하나 더 사서 교체했더니 오히려 관심이 줄어드네요. (비싼거 
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오... 10/2 임시공휴일 확정이군요!
<autowiz> 호우~
<autowiz> 드라코님이 회사의 에이스니까 관심을 많이 받으시는 거겠지요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 존잘로님
<razGon_JJ> 저는 레오폴드거 씁니다. MINILA 도 사용햇는데. 그건 일본판이라 좀. 그렇더라구요
<razGon_JJ> FC-660M
<bluedusk> 전 필코 마제스티2 쓰고 있어요
<HolyKnight> 황금 연휴때
<HolyKnight> 모하시나유?
<HolyKnight> 10월2일 임시공휴일지정이네유
<HolyKnight> 항공권 알아보고 있는데 비싸네유
<autowiz> 홀녀님 주식으로 번돈으로 세계 일주 하실려고 하시나보다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 추석 연휴라서 비싼건 어쩔 수 없을 것 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fDlIsn3t/Screenshot_2017-09-05-12-15-21-1.png
<autowiz> 우와~ 저거 보유양이신거지요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 보유양이면 얼마나 좋겠어유 ㅠ
<autowiz> 그냥 거래량 인가요? ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ehllo> anybody here?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 한글 입력이 안되시나요
<razGon_JJ> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=001&aid=0009523452
<razGon_JJ> 이거 진짜 맞는 기사인지...
<autowiz> 조금더 지나봐야 알겠지요 ㅎㅎ 그냥 신제품 홍보용으로 하는말인지 아닌지
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/09/05/0200000000AKR20170905141700017.HTML?input=twitter
<bridgebot> <draco> 이스트소프트 개인정보 유출이네요. 알패스에서 유출된듯
<autowiz> 정황상 기존 개인정보들을 이용해서 로그인한다음 개인정보를 추가로 빼갔을 가능성이 있다고는 하는데
<autowiz> 좀더 지켜봐야알겠네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 비밀번호 관리 프로그램의 아이디 비밀번호를 다른 사이트랑 똑같이 설정해두다니...생각이 없는 사람들 많네요
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 매일 여물 준다고 바쁘시지요? 몇마리나 되세요? 소 은근 많이 먹던데요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 현재 122 마리입니다..
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ 옥토퍼스 될뻔한 옥토 위즈 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이따가 30분후에 또 한마리 수정하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 5203
<autowiz> 기름지고 좋은땅이라는 의미의 그 옥토 인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우사도 꽤 크겠네요 허~ ㅎㅎ 우사가 여러개 일 것도 같네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 옥토넛이란 만화 보면 무슨 장비나 이름이 전부 옥토~로 시작하는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리 딸이 엄청 좋아해서 틀어주다 같이 보게 되는 옥토넛 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 드라코님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우사는 지번이 두군데입니다.. 456번지 462번지
<soyeomul> 456은 번식사
<soyeomul> 462는 비육사로 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 번식사에선 새끼만 계속 받구요.. 비육사에선 살찌워서 출하시키고 해요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요. 소여물님.
<soyeomul> 드라코님 넵!!!
<bridgebot> <draco> 소 많네요 122마리라니
<soyeomul> 아직 제가 경력이 얼마되지 않아서 매일매일이 정신없이 지나가고 그래요
<bridgebot> <draco> 할일 많으시겠다. 먹이만 준다고 되는게 아니니...
<soyeomul> 우아아아 이제 나갑니;다 수정하러요~~~~
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 감사합니;다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅꾸벅
<devkoriel> Hello
<autowiz> 소여물님 농장?에 아르바이트 필요하시진 않으신가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<devkoriel> 안녕하세요!
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RN1EW8WX/ubuntu1710-0.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/juz22grg/ubuntu1710-1.png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qJkkwTCh/ubuntu1710-3.png
<youngbin_> 역시 캐노니컬 에서 그놈을 우분투 스타일로  커스텀 해서 우분투에 넣는군요.
<razGon_JJ> 모닝요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-06
<autowiz> 활기찬 수요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 스카이림 인형놀이 하는데, 눈이 너무 즐겁네요. 저한테 이런 변태의 끼가...
<autowiz> 검색중~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 검색하지마시고 제가 보여드리죠
<Seony> 스카이림은, 베데스다 라는 회사에서 만드는 롤플레잉 게임인데 원래 이름은 엘더스크롤이에요
<Seony> 시리즈로 쭉 나오는데, 스카이림이 5편이죠
<Seony> 원래 그래픽은 이래요
<Seony> https://staticdelivery.nexusmods.com/mods/110/images/28936-1-1357849044.jpg
<Seony> https://usercontent2.hubstatic.com/8742613_f520.jpg
<Seony> 이런 그래픽에 이런 인물들이 등장하는 게임이죠..
<Seony> 출시된지 좀 되기도 했거니와, 결코 잘생기고 예쁜 캐릭터는 없는 게임인데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 캐릭터들이 다들 다크서클이...
<Seony> 이 게임은 매번 출시할 때마다 올해의 게임상을 수상하는 엄청난 게임입니다.'
<Seony> 그 이유가, 이 게임의 특징이, 게임의 에셋이 전부 오픈되어있어서, 유저가 전부 다 뜯어고칠 수가 있어요.
<Seony> 그래서 출시하면 전세계 덕 중의 덕들이 다 모여들어서 이런 화면이 나옵니다
<Seony> https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&biw=1344&bih=1434&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=%EC%8A%A4%EC%B9%B4%EC%9D%B4%EB%A6%BC&oq=%EC%8A%A4%EC%B9%B4%EC%9D%B4%EB%A6%BC&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0l4.159910.161334.0.161485.11.10.0.0.0.0.185.815.2j5.7.0....0...1.1j4.64.psy-ab..8.1.184.0.x-cvIAprrlQ
<Seony> 캐릭터 생김새며 몸매 등등 전부 다 성형시키고, 복장까지 원하는대로 전부 다 만들어서 입히는 "인형놀이"를 하게 되는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 덕중의 덕이 아니라 덕중의 변태분들이 커스텀을 하는거 같은데...
<Seony> 그럴 거 같은데요, 저 "모드"를 만드는게 쉽진 않아요
<Seony> 그냥 이미지 때려박는다고 되는게 아니거든요
<Seony> 그러니까, 캐릭터의 체형을 구현하는 일종의 "뼈대" 같은게 있는데요,
<Seony> 뼈대에도 종류가 있고, 심지어 가슴과 엉덩이가 흔들리는 하복 엔진 적용까지 시켜야하는데,
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 3D 스튜디오 MAX로 잠수함이나 전투기나 탱크나 이런거 만들어봤지만, 캐릭터는 영....너무 어렵더군요. 그거 비슷하겠죠.
<Seony> 옷을 입혀놓았을 때 그 옷도 같이 흔들리는 하복 물리엔진 효과를 구현하려면 그냥 덕질로는 안되거든요
<Seony> 뭐 일반 유저야 그냥 잘 만들어진 모드 갖다 깔기만 하면 되지만... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 스크린샷을 좀 보여드리고 싶은데 공유가 안되어있네요 ㅎㅎ 나중에 퇴근해서...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서 누구는 "덕카이림"이라고도 하고 누구는 섹카이림이라고도 하고...
<Seony> 근데 참 신기한게, 막상 캐릭터를 너무 벗겨서 플레이하면 재미가 없어요.  게임에 몰입도 잘 안되고...
<Seony> 참고로, 제가 여태까지 본 최고의 캐릭터들은 전부 한국인 모더들이 만든 캐릭터...
<Seony> 이것도 한국인 작품
<Seony> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/85837/?
<Seony> 진짜 겁나 잘만든거 같아요
<bridgebot> <draco> 뭐 우리나라야...게임들도 여캐들 예쁘죠. 엄청 공들여서
<Seony> 보통은 기업에서 돈 엄청 부어서 만들잖아요... 위에껀 개인이 만든거..
<autowiz> 엄청나군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 글쵸. 하지만 상업적인 작품들 수준이 높아져서 거기에 익숙해지면 개인들 작품 수준도 높아져요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런거군요...
<Seony> 모더들이 성형툴을 만들어서 배포하길래 저도 한 번 해봤는데, 뭐 저는 능력이 딸려서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 캐릭터 성형 프로필셋을 공유하는 웹사이트가 있는데, 거기에 등록된 것 중 다운로드 횟수가 높은걸 받아다 약간 수정하는 정도로 쓰고있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저거야 말로 덕력이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 덕력 장난 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 등록된 모드만 5만개가 넘는다네요...
<Seony> autowiz, 게다가 아까 보여드린 찰흙 같은 화면을 이렇게도 바꿔줘요
<Seony> http://thimg.todayhumor.co.kr/upfile/201603/1459006859d55740acda82443682a80b6de02a5742__mn331790__w1920__h1080__f595270__Ym201603.png
<Seony> 이건 ENB라고 해서, 다이렉트 X의 API를 hooking해서 원하는 컬러셋을 삽입하는 건데,
<Seony> 설정법이 굉장히 복잡해서, 보통은 잘 만들어진 프리셋을 갖다 씁니다..
<Seony> 근데 저 위의 화면은 눈뽕 Depth of Field가 너무 과하게 들어갔죠...
<autowiz> 참 대단한 사람들 많은거같습니다.
<Seony> 네 장난 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저렇게 해놓고 게임하니까 눈은 즐겁더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<devkoriel> 안녕하세요, 좋은 아침입니다. 이제 출근했네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 오랫만이네
<autowiz> 도도 하이~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 네 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 인사드립니다
<LucyDoDo> 요즘 뜬금 없이 운동에 빠져서 운동 한다고 자주 못 들렸네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오 운동하는구나...
<autowiz> 몸 만드는것도 재미있지~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 근데 운동방법을 몰라서 막 하고 있는데 지금까진 효과가 나쁘지 않아서 그대로 하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떻게 하고있는데?
<LucyDoDo> 그래도 한 달에 10kg 가까이 감량했으니 괜찮은 것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 저는 지금 하루 한 끼 먹고 아침, 점심, 저녁 뒷산 두 개 뛰어 오르고(물론 다 뛰진 못하고 가로등 2개 간격으로 뛰고 쉬고 반복), 운동 갈 때 마다 줄넘기 500개씩 하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아 그거랑 아령 운동 25개씩 하고 있는거 정도에요
<Seony> 아 유산소 운동하는구나
<Seony> 한끼 먹고 그렇게 운동하는건, 사실 살이 빠진다기보단 근육도 같이 빠지는 걸 수도 있어.
<Seony> 유산소 운동할거면 그래도 두끼는 먹어야하지 않을까 싶은데
<Seony> 그렇게 적게 먹을거면 근력운동 위주로 해
<Seony> 살 찌는 것만큼이나 위험한게 근육이 빠지는 거거든...
<LucyDoDo> 네 안그래도 그 얘기를 들어서 나름 근력 운동도 해주고 있는건데 어떻게 해야 좋을까요?
<LucyDoDo> 집에 있는거라곤 6kg짜리 아령 하나뿐이라서요..
<Seony> 근력운동은, 근육이 큰 것부터 작은 것 순서대로 하되, 순서를 서로 섞어가면서 해야돼
<Seony> 예를 들면, 팔은 근육이 작고 배나 가슴은 근육이 커
<Seony> 그래서, 복근 -> 팔 -> 가슴 -> 팔 -> 복근 뭐 이런식
<Seony> 그리고 어깨에서 손으로 내려갈수록 근육의 크기가 작기 때문에 더 빨리 지쳐
<devkoriel> 저는 어제 EMS 트레이닝 받아봤는데 대박이더라구요.
<Seony> EMS는 뭐에요?
<devkoriel> 예전에 우주비행사들이 정거장에서 운동하는 방법인데, 근육에 저주파 자극을 직접 줘서 운동하는 방법입니다.
<Seony> LucyDoDo, 절대로 매일 하지 말고, 근력운동은 쉽게 말하면 운동을 해서 근육을 찢어놓은다음, 다시 그게 아물게 하는 과정이야.
<devkoriel> 근데 20분만 딱 하는데 힘들어 죽는 줄 알았습니다.
<Seony> LucyDoDo, 그래서, 근육이 아물 수 있게 시간적인 여유를 줘야하는데, 최소 하루 이상은 줘야돼
<Seony> devkoriel, 아 그거 들어본 거 같네요...
<devkoriel> 굉장히 신기했습니다.
<Seony> 메탈기어솔리드5에서 본 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<devkoriel> 지금은 꾸준히 PT를 받고 있는데, 앞으로 바꿀 생각이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LucyDoDo, 그리고 또 한끼만 먹을거면 식단은 좀 신경써야돼 ㅎㅎ.  단백질 필히 섭취해야하고...
<LucyDoDo> 헐 근력 운동은 매일 하면 안되는거군요..
<LucyDoDo> 요즘은 생선을 주로 먹어요
<LucyDoDo> 어제도 고등어 사왔고요..
<Seony> 오 잘하고 있네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지방은 섭취해도 되는데, 탄수화물은 좀 주의해야돼
<Seony> 좀 빡세게 할거면 2일에 한 번씩 운동하고, 나처럼 슬슬 하려면 3일에 한 번 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꼭 아령이 있어야만 근력운동 할 수 있는 건 아냐
<Seony> "맨몸운동"이라고 해서, 자신의 체중을 이용해서 하는 운동이 있는데, 대표적인게 팔굽혀펴기
<Seony> 복근 운동으로는 윗몸일으키기는 절대 하지말고-허리다쳐-, 유튜브에서 크런치 라는 운동을 찾아서 보고 그걸 해.
<Seony> 복근: 크런치, 레그레이즈, 그리고 다리 운동으로는 스쿼트 추천
<autowiz> 머리도 빡시게 하루 공부하고 하루 쉬고 그러면 점점 좋아지면 좋겠어요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어... 왠지 뭔가 진짜 그럴것도 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 오오 감사합니다 형ㅎㅎㅎ
<devkoriel> 식단이랑 운동 빡세게 하니까 3주만에 6.5kg 빠지긴 했는데
<LucyDoDo> 탄수화물은 최대한 안 먹고 있어요. 쌀밥 나와도 반공기만 먹고 있네요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz, ㅋㅋ 그래서 현대인들은 원래대로라면 하루 8시간은 쉬는 시간이 있는 거죠
<devkoriel> 근데 근육 키우려면 탄수화물도 먹어줘야 하지 않나요?
<Seony> LucyDoDo, 어디서 들은게 그나마 쌀은 좀 낫다고 하는데 워낙 의견이 분분해서 모르겠네...
<Seony> 아뇨 근육 키우려면 탄수화물은 최대한 적게 먹어야할 거에요...
<Seony> 근데 나이 먹어가는지 요즘은 어찌그리 운동도 하기싫고...
<Seony> 가끔 한 번씩은, 오늘은 운동 걍 제낄까 하는 유혹도...
<autowiz> 저도 뭐 자주자주 제끼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 아직까지는 안제끼고 잘 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ.  그래봤자 1주일에 두번 운동하는거라, 한 번만 제껴도 다음번에 엄청 힘들거든요...
<LucyDoDo> 저도 제낄까라는 생각이 자주 드는데.. 한 번 그러면 종종 그럴 것 같아서 습관 만든다는 생각으로 안 쉴려 노력하고 있네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞아 습관 들어.
<LucyDoDo> 사람도 컴퓨터처럼 로그가 찍히면 얼마나 좋을까요..
<LucyDoDo> 오늘 생산된 칼로리 얼마, 소모된 칼로리 얼마.. 이렇게요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 스마트폰이나 스마트와치에서 움직이는 정도는 측정해주지
<Seony> 먹는건 직접 입력해야하고
<Seony> 근데 그게 사람마다 키 체중이 다 다르기 때문에 계산하기가 어렵고, 칼로리의 상당부분은 뇌가 소모하는데, 두뇌활동을 얼마나 하는지도 알 수 없으니까...
<LucyDoDo> 그렇죠.. ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 수치상으로 보이면 좋을 것 같은데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근 고고씽
<razGon_JJ> 즐퇴요!~
<autowiz> 저도 헬스 다녀오겠습니다~
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=9&qpcustomb=0
<bridgebot> <draco> 데스크탑 OS 시장점유율에서 리눅스가 8월달에 처음으로 3% 넘었네요. 3.37%
<devkoriel> 오 많이 올라갔네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 스카이림 스샷 올릴려고 보니, 수위가 높아서 못올리겠네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> IRC 모든 대화는 아카이빙 됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 슬랙도 제네럴은 irc 와 연동되어 있으니 같이 아카이빙...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 쿼리로 주시지요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 인터넷이 불안 불안 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 잠시 스샷 좀 찍구요
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 게임을 하고싶지만 일단 하고있는 레이싱 게임부터 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 마스터 오브 오리온이나 .....DOS시절부터 하던 게임인데 리메이크가 새로운건 없고, 우주선 이동하는게 번거로워서 별로 재미가 없네요.
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, autowiz 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 학생이 공인인증서 갱신을 도와달라고 해서 갱신해드리고 왔어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 수강인원은 만석인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 만석이 10명입니다.ㅎ
<LucyDoDo> lexlove: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다!!
<lexlove> LucyDoDo, 페렌님 맞으신가요?
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ 맞습ㄴ다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요. 올만입니다.^^
<LucyDoDo> 네ㅎㅎ 그간 잘 지내셨는지요~
<lexlove> 그럭저럭 지내고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> ㅠㅠㅠ 그럭저럭이군여
<lexlove> 저번주에 허리를 삐긋해서 운동을 못해서 그런지 찌뿌둥해요~
<LucyDoDo> 아.. 그 기분 알죠ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 저도 운동 시작하고나선 운동 안 가거나 가서 대충 하면 그 날 하루 찝찝하고 짜증이 나더라고요.. ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 살이 빠지려고 하면 아파서 쉬네요. 이건 뭐 한달에 2주만 운동하는 듯 해요. 흑;;
<lexlove> 네네. 제가 딱 그상태입니다.
<lexlove> 이번 주는 쉬고 다음주부터 다닐려구요
<LucyDoDo> 아프시면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-07
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/768575715
<bridgebot> <draco> 저런거 신고 안되나요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> MS, 모바일·웹앱용 클라우드에 리눅스 지원 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170907083903
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/768320215
<bridgebot> <draco> 오바마 : 한국교육이 최고...응???
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 한국은 그냥 교육욕심 많은거죠...
<samahui_WS> 어릴때 정말 아무 이유없이 애들 때리는거 보면서 참 이건 아니지 했었는데... 전 그냥 제 공부만...
<samahui_WS> 독어 선생님이 앞자리 친구가 수업중 미소 지었다고 때렸었죠... 그것도 혼자 흥분해서는 시계 풀고 발길질로...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_WS> 진짜 그때 중고딩 생활은 그냥 군대 그이상도 이하도 아니였죠... 서울대연고대 대비반해서 30명 기숙시키고
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 밤에 배고파서 슈퍼갔다와도 혼내고
<samahui_WS> 눈 마주쳤는데 왜 째려보냐고 애들 때리는 선생들도 있고
<samahui_WS> 젤 심했던게.... 본인 기분 나쁘니까 잔다고 수업시간에 업드려자고 자율학습 시켜놓고는... 그러다 자기 눈뜨고는 졸고 있다고 애들 때리고
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 ... 우리나라 중고등학교 현실이 그러했었죠...
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 휴대폰에 sns에 해서 한생들이 막나가는 경우가 더 많아 보이는데... 언론상은 그렇고... 현실은 어떤지 궁금하기는 하네요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 께서 중고등학교를 다시 한번 다녀 오시는걸로~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 하루 운동 하시면 몇시간이나 하세요? 운동량은 뭐 어떤 동작 몇개 * 몇세트 이런거 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 감자감자~
<PotatoGim> 네! ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요? 비온뒤에 화창한 제주입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_JJ> 어제는 바빳는데 오늘은 한가합니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 어제는 한가했는데 오늘은 바쁘군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 서울은 초미세먼지 지옥
<bridgebot> <draco> 날씨는 좋은데
<Seony> 미세먼지가 여름에도 생기는군요...
<razGon_JJ> 잠오네요.
<razGon_JJ> 하와이 부동산은 계속 오르는지요?
<autowiz> 하와이 땅부자 라즈곤님 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 헐..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 렌트해야 될지 모르는데 부동산가격이 오르면 임대료가 오르는거잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이는 부동산 투기가 있는 곳이라... 매년 오르죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> ...견적 요청 이메일 보내고, 1분마다 회신이 없다면서 회식 재촉하는 이메일 보내는 사람이 있네
<jason_KR> 회식을 재촉해요? ㅋㅋㅋ    의미 둘 다 재밌네요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 회신 오타겠죠.;
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 예, 오타도 재밌고, 독촉하는 사람도 우끼고..ㅎ
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 저는 퇴근합니다. 수고하셧습니다. 내일뵈요
<jason_KR> ^^
<bridgebot3> <draco> 저희 회사는 18:30 퇴근이라..T_T
<autowiz> 금요일이지말입니다.
<autowiz> 하지만 내일도 금요일이지 말입니다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 월화수목금금금 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 3일간 축산종사자 교육 받고왔어요 경산에서요
<soyeomul> 오늘이 마지막 3일째였고 실습으로 경산에 있는 한우농장에 갔었는데..
<soyeomul> 엄청나게 깔끔하고 청결청결하더이다...
<soyeomul> dma~
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<amuge> 님들 질문좀 받아주실분 있나요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 초미세먼지 기준치 3배 넘어가네요. 미친..
<Seony> 헐... 심각하군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-09
<bridgebot> <draco> 요 몇일 초미세먼지가 밤에 심각해지고 낮에는 줄어드는 패턴이네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 밤에 창문 닫아도 안더운 온도라 다행이긴 한데...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Fl4c36vq/IMG_0774.JPG
<drake_kr> Bluepill입니다 stm32..
<drake_kr> $2짜리
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> Godamnit Dust.....
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> the Micro Dust
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 어미소 한마리 임신 감정을 했는데.. 새끼 들어있다고 하더라구요.. 얼마나 기쁘던지..
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁들 드셨는지요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-10
<drake_kr> 지금 먹으러 갑니다
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 후.. 비오는 월요일 바쁜 월요일입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-03
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 모닝요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 어제 엄청 물난리 낫었네요
<autowiz> 비가 많이 왔었나 봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_> 제가 있는 곳이 제주 세화...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> http://www.jejusori.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=306436
<autowiz> 엄청 왔군요 비가 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-04
<Seony> 보통 DNS, DHCP 등을 infrastructure service라고 하는 거 맞죠?
<SIMPLISM> 용어의 문제는... 정답보다는 구성원간의 합의의 문제라 옳다 그르다고 표현하기가 그렇네요...
<SIMPLISM> 그런 과거처럼 다수의 물리서버를 운영하는 경우라면 DNS나 DHCP처럼 근간이 되는 시스템이니 infrastructure servicer라고 해도 무관할 것 같은데, 요즘엔 IaaS와 같은 용어를 생각하면 모호하다고 생각하긴 합니다.
<Seony> 제 맘이라 제 맘대로 바꿨습니다 ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 그렇다면 합의가 필요없으니 맞다고 봐도 무관할 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 모닝요.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 커뮤니티 홈페이지에 슬랙 초대링크가 유효하지 않다고 나오는데... 혹시 슬랙 채널 들어가는법 아시는분~~?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-05
<Seony> autowiz: 오즈님 계신가요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> SIMPLISM: 이메일 알려 주시면 초대해 볼께요
<SIMPLISM> song.chiseung@gmail.com 입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> SLACK 메뉴에서 초대했어요. 권한이 필요한지는 모르겠네요
<SIMPLISM> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요;
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS에서 접속했!
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 렉스님 꾸벅!
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ 소여물님 오랜만이에요.^^
<soyeomul> 넹^
<soyeomul> 마 송아지 돌보느라 정신없이 지냈어요
<soyeomul> 렉스님은 더운 여름 잘 보내셨는지 궁금하네요
<lexlove_> 저도 바쁘게 지내고 있답니다.
<soyeomul> 네,,^^
<soyeomul> 반갑고 무쟈게 고맙고
<lexlove_> 처음으로 수영대회 나갔다가 겨우 꼴찌만 면했어요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 수영을 하시나요! 그 어려운!
<soyeomul> 바닷가 사는 전 아직 자유형 못합니다... 렉스님 부럽네요
<lexlove_> 그러게요. 그 어려운 걸 제가 하고 있네요. ㅎㅎ 무릎때문에 다른 운동을 하기가 어려워서 수영을 하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 렉스님이 한다니까 조용히 용기를 내어서 겨울에 자유형 배우러 다닐까바요
<soyeomul> 무릎은 저도 왼쪽 연골이 좀 약합니다;;;
<lexlove_> 겨울이 수영배우기에 적절합니다. 사람들이 줄어들어서 많이 배울 수 있어요.
<soyeomul> 오 정보 감사합니다...
<lexlove_> 여름엔 한시적으로 사람들이 많이 몰리거든요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 자유형할때.. 궁금한거... 고개를 들고 하나요 아님 물에 쳐박고 하시나요...
<soyeomul> 여기 바닷가 총각들은 죄다 머리를 빳빳이 들고 자유형 하더라구요
<lexlove_> 수영장은 고개 숙이고. 바닷가용은 고개 들고 합니다
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그럼 정석도 하시고 바닷가 오시면 고개들 들고 하시고
<lexlove_> 파도때문에 고개 넣고 하면 물먹게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 와 렉스님 남자같네요...
<lexlove_> 금요일에 저희 강사샘이 시켜요. 바닷가용, 생존수영
<soyeomul> 보통 여성분들은 바닷가에서 수영을 못하시는데..
<soyeomul> 생존수영! 대단하십니다!!!
<lexlove_> 사람 끌고 가는 법, 끌려 가는 법 등을 가르쳐주세요
<soyeomul> 갱장갱장
<lexlove_> 꼭 배워보세요.^^
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 해가면서 수영장 다녀야겠네요,,, 올해 겨울... 진짜 해보고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 감사요! 꼭 해볼께요
<soyeomul> 그참 제가 여기 잠시 파이썬 질문 이 있었어요
<soyeomul> yield 와 return 을 함수안에 공존 할 수 있나요?
<soyeomul> 파이썬입니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 가능은 하나 잘 안쓰이나요? yield 와 return 을 같은 함수안에 쓰는게 좀 이상한가요?
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔 마시며 찬찬히 생각해볼께요;;;
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> 파이썬 하나만 미친듯이 파헤치면... 그 언젠가는... C 언어도 통할거 같아서... 한놈 파이썬만 죽어라 패고 있는중이어요
<soyeomul> 가끔 옆길 golang/rust/NodeJS 같은것들도 보이는데.. 두눈 꾹 감고... 파이썬만 계속 패는중입니다..
<soyeomul> 그 옆길에 ruby/emacs lisp 도 있지만.. 오직 한길 파이썬만!!!
<soyeomul> 좀 위에 질문 다시 생각해보니 우문이었네여,,, 질문 살포시 무시해주셔요;;;
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<razGon_> 헉.. 아무것도...^^;;
<soyeomul> 엇
<razGon_> 저는 걱정입니다. 태풍...
<soyeomul> 라즈곤님 꾸벅
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 첨뵙겠씁니다
<razGon_> 저는 종종 뵈었는데.ㅎ^^;;
<soyeomul> 넵 경북 울진에서 소키우는 황병희라 합니다
<soyeomul> 앞으로 잘 부탁드릴께요
<soyeomul> 아...
<razGon_> 옙 ^^;;
<soyeomul> 재송재송
<razGon_> ㄴㄴ
<soyeomul> 하여간 오늘 하루 모두다 잘 지낵시구요
<razGon_> 저는 감귤농사 하고 푼데..
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon_> 옙 들가세요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<razGon_> 저는 제주에서 개원 중인. 권태연이라고 합니다.
<razGon_> 헉. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 앗서니님 이제야 봤습니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove_> 가만 razGon_ 님 혹시 광주 양동에서 일하셨던 분이신가요?
<razGon_> lexlove_: 옙. 거기서 하다가 2년전에 제주로 이동햇습니다.
<lexlove_> razGon_: 제가 라즈곤님을 잊고 있었네요.^^ 제주도는 어때요? 되게 좋을거 같아요
<lexlove_> 추석지나고 제주도 여행(?) 가요. 업무의 연장이라 마냥 신나진 않지만 그래도 기대되요.^^
<razGon_> 비와요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 태풍준비중.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 제주도 조금은 답답한 면도 있지만, 저는 인터넷만 있으면 괜찮아서요.
<razGon_> 다만, 1. 생각보다 넓다. 2. 생각보다 물가가세다. 3. 생각보다 낭만은 없다.
<lexlove_> 음... 인터넷이 있으니 답답하진 않겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 음... 서울에 살아도 어차피 생활권이 정말... 집-직장, 주말에 서울근교? 정도로 한정되서.. 어차피 물리적인 제약은 제주도나 서울이나 크지 않을거 같은데요...ㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 그냥 섬이라 조금 답답하다고 느끼시는건가요? 궁금하네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 제친구가 서귀포 중문에 왔다고 제주도 왔으니 보자 햇는데. 함보자고 햇는데 저희 병원과 1시간 반거리. 게다가 그날 차가 수리 들어가서 대중교통으로 가려면 3시간 걸리는 거리에요.
<razGon_> 답답한건 생활이죠. 저는 그냥 그려려니 하는데 서울서 사시는 분들은 이것도 안되?! 라고 되뇌시는 분들 많아요. 근데 시골은 그래서 시골이죠.
<razGon_> 저는 비행기 타러가야하니깐요. 그게 좀 그렇죠.
<razGon_> 시골자체에 대한 이해는 없고 그냥 한가로운 것만 좋아해서요. 실제로 불편함과 시골사람들의 오지랖
<lexlove_> 아~ 제가 시골에 살고 있어서 알거 같아요
<lexlove_> 저의 출근시간은 차로 20분입니다. 버스를 타면 1:30분 이상 걸려요. 차가 없으면 엄청 불편한 곳에 살고 있어요
<lexlove_> 순천에서 서울까지 ktx로 2:40분 가량 걸리는데 순천역까지 대중교통을 이용하면 2시간 걸린답니다. 물론 차로는 30분 정도 걸리구요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 순천에서 사세요?
<lexlove_> 예전에 순천살다가 지금은 광양에 살고 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 광양은 오래 전에 한번밖에 못가봤네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 그 때는 계획도시 느낌이었는데 오래전이라서…. 지금 가보면 어떤 느낌일지 모르겠네요
<SIMPLISM> 아... 역시 사람은 직접 겪어보지 않으면 모르는거군요.. 시골생활은 겪어보질 못해서 상상조차 안되네요 ㅎㅎ 어렸을 때부터 아파트 생활을 했던터라...
<lexlove_> 음... 아파트에 살긴 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> yo/
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> autowiz: 혹시 dhcp 서버 운영하세요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그냥 공유기 DHCP 기능 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> dhcp 서버 테스트 한다고 써본적은 있네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이녀석 좀 특이해서 iptables 로 차단이 잘 안되더라구요 더 하단에서 동작하는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Seony> 혹시, ip 명령어로 추가한 인터페이스나 주소 등이 재부팅하면 전부 없어지죠?
<Seony> 지금 NIC이 하나만 있는 서버에 dhcp를 운영하려고 하는데, vlan 몇 개를 dhcp로 커버해야하면서 동시에 매니지먼트용 주소도 있어야하고, 우분투 18부터 netplan만 지원하니까 /etc/networking/interfaces 파일을 못쓰더라구요...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 완전 다 해본건 아닌데 저는 netplan 으로 설정하면 어떻게 해도 랜포트가 연결이 끊어지면
<ircCloud_autowiz> 해당 IP 가 시스템에서 없어지면서 서버 데몬들이 꺼지는 문제 때문에
<Seony> 음... 근데 우분투 18.04에서는 선택권이 없어서 무조건 netplan을 써야될 거에요
<ircCloud_autowiz> apt install ifupdown ; mv /etc/netplan/*.yaml /etc/netplan/*.yaml.bak ; vi /etc/network/interfaces
<ircCloud_autowiz> 식으로 작업 합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> ip 여러개 주는건 그냥 열번 쓰면 두번째부터는 세컨드로 들어갔습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 열번 -> 여러번
<Seony> 우분투에 vlan 패키지 설치하고 스위치에 트렁킹 해놓으면 굳이 엑세스 모드로 되어있는 별도의 NIC이 없어도 연결하는데는 별 지장 없겠죠?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 문제 없을겁니다.
<Seony> 명환이형네 서버를 하나 샀는데, NIC이 하나씩 밖에 없거든요
<Seony> 거기서 dhcp를 운영하려고 계획 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 커널이 알아서 vlan 해체해서 잘 통신하더라구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네~ 노드간 통신을 위해서라도 랜카드가 하나 더 있으면 좋을텐데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 추가로 달 수 있는 확장이라도... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그렇다고 여러노드를 각각 dhcp 서버 하나씩 돌리긴 좀 낭비이기도 하지요
<Seony> 그건 좀... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희는 vlan이 10개가 넘어서요
<ircCloud_autowiz> ip 개수는 어느정도 되시나요? vlan 당 250 미만이실려나요?
<Seony> vlan마다 많이 달라요
<Seony> 어떤 곳은 250개 거의 풀로 쓰는 곳이 있는가하면, 어떤 곳은 반 정도만 쓰기도 하고 그래요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그러면 대략 2500 . 동시에 빡~ 하고 켜지지 않는한 문제 되진 않겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 부서별로 나뉜 거라서, 교직원 수에 따라서 달라지죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 가끔 그런 경우가 있긴 한데, 지금까지는 별 문제는 없었어요
<Seony> dhcp client를 ldap으로 관리하고 있긴 한데,
<ircCloud_autowiz> http://www.webmin.com/ 이게 루트권한으로 돌아가서 좀 부담스럽기는한데 간단히 데몬들 컨트롤 하기는 쉽더라구요
<Seony> 그래도 아직까진 괜찮았어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> dhcp 쓰다가 한 vlan 이 255.255.255.0 으로 모자라서
<ircCloud_autowiz> 255.255.254.0 으로 하니까 192.168.0.255 라던가 192.168.1.0  이런 IP 도 일반 호스트 IP 로 잡히는거 보고 재미있어하긴 했습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 벌써 거의 10년 전 얘기네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<Seony> openvpn도 arm 지원해줬으면 좋겠는데 안해줘서 arm에서 전부 운용이 안되네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다만 당시 DHCP 관리 프로그램이 저런걸 잘 인식 못해서 에러가 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 앗 지원이 안되나요?
<Seony> 커뮤니티 버전만 되요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 암호화 가속이 문제인가요? 아니면 패키지가?
<Seony> openvpn-as 라고해서 상용버전이 있는데 여기서 지원이 안되요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 .  ㅜㅜ 얼른 지원이 되어야 할텐데요 ㅜㅜ 요즘 점점 떠오르는 플렛폼인데 말이지요
<Seony> as가 지원하는 기능이 엄청 많아서 vlan + ldap까지 가능하거든요
<Seony> 각 vlan마다 특정 네트워크 접근을 제한할 수도 있고 그래요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 역시 상용이 좋긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 좋아요.  failover 구성도 가능하고, 인증방식도 PAM, LDAP, RADIUS 등등 다양해요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 두시간쯤 자고 출근 준비 해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ  좀 이따가 뵐께요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 주무세요
<Seony> vlan 패키지 설치하고 netplan으로 vlan 적용시키니까 일단은 잘 되네요... 근데 늘상 궁금한 게, 왜 dhcp 서버 쪽으로는 핑 응답이 없는지 이게 이해가 잘 안가네요... 즉, 늘 라우팅 테이블에 네트워크를 추가해야 응답이 가는데, 이게 원래 정상인 건가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-06
<autowiz> 아고 피곤하네요~ ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 라우팅 테이블이라는게 dhcp 서버의 라우팅 테이블을 말씀하시는거겠지요? 라우팅 테이블이 없으면 디폴트 라우팅 타고 위로 올라갈텐데
<autowiz> 그쪽 라우팅이 잘못되어 있거나 ( 혹은 빠져 있거나 ) , 보안장비가 차단하고 있을 수 도 있을 거 같습니다.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 조만간에 제주도 가신다구요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 오즈님 좋은 아침이에요.^^
<lexlove_> 아. 넵. 9/19~9/21에 다녀올 예정입니다
<autowiz> 겸사겸사 좋은곳 구경도 좀 하고 오셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz: 음... 그러니까 예를 들자면, 제 컴퓨터는 172.17.5.54이고 DHCP서버는 172.17.5.2이고, 이 DHCP 서버의 매니지먼트용 IP는 172.16.1.16이라고 가정했을 때, 172.17.5.54 => 172.16.1.16으로 핑을 쏘면 응답이 없어요.  근데 반대로는 잘 되구요, DHCP 서버가 아닌 다른 서버 예를 들면 172.16.1.15등은 아무 이상 없이 잘 되구요
<autowiz> dhcp 서버가 무조건 꼭 같은 대역에 있을 필요는 없을껍니다. 스위치가 dhcp 중계역활을 해준다는 전제 하에서요 .
<autowiz> 아무튼 위의 경우 dhcp 쪽에 IP 가 두개가 들어가는데 (랜카드가 하나건 두개건 ) , 172.17.5.54 에서 보낸 icmp 패킷이 172.16.1.16 에 도착한다음 ,
<autowiz> 172.17.5.2 -> 172.17.5.54 로 icmp 응답을 해버릴거 같거든요
<autowiz> #1.  172.16.1.16 에서 172.17.5.54 에서 보낸 icmp 패킷이 잘 들어오는지 확인해봐야 할거 같구요.
<autowiz> #2.  DHCP 서버가 172.17.5.x 대역의 패킷이 172.16.1.16 으로 들어오는걸 차단하는지 확인해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/arp_ignore  arp_check  확인 )
<autowiz> #3.  arp tables 이랑 arping 으로 패킷이 지나갈 경로 예측해복 실제로 덤프도 떠봐야 정확해질거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> rp_filter 라는것도 있는데 이건 들어오는 패킷의 source IP 가 라우팅 테이블에 등록되어 있지 않을경우 버리는거라고 합니다.
<autowiz> 강제로 패킷 복사해서(IP DNAT , MAC DNAT 까지 걸고 ) 특정 인터페이스로 보냈는데 tcpdump 에서는 패킷이 보이는데 데몬은 패킷을 못받고 있어서 나중에 보니 rp_filter 때문이었던 적이 있습니다.
<Seony> 오즈님 장문의 조언 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아닙니다 괜히 장황하게 설명한거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ 그냥 tcpdump 양쪽에서 걸어놓고 보면 금방 보일거 같습니다ㅋ
<Seony> dhcp 띄우기 전까지는 괜찮았어요
<Seony> 이상하게 dhcp 서버로만 접속이 안되더라구요
<Seony> dhcp 돌리는 서버 쪽에서, 클라이언트 네트워크를 따로 라우팅 테이블에 추가해야 클라이언트가 dhcp 서버로 핑 응답을 받아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://www.zdnet.com/article/free-software-advocate-richard-stallman-spoke-at-microsoft-research-this-week/
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> MS가 스톨만을 초대하다니!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 최근 MS의 행보를 보면... 그렇게 놀라운 일은 아니네요 ㅎㅎ WOL도 그렇고.. Azure도 그렇고 친 OSS 프로젝트들을 많이 진행 중이라. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> MS 기사보다 드라코님을 너무 오랜만에 뵈서 좋으네요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 태풍이 제정신을.ㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> @autowiz 님 ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 넵 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이번 태풍 엄청 강한가 보던데 걱정이네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-07
<razGon_> 태풍은 무사히 지나갔지만.... 결항.....
<razGon_> 모닝요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 여기는 태풍영향으로 바람이 많이 불어요
<Seony> 네 인터넷 뉴스를 보긴 했어요 ㅎ호
<lexlove_> 음...
<lexlove_> 새벽에는 심하게 불었는데 지금은 일상생활 가능한 정도에요
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 죄다 결항이네요.
<razGon_> 풍경은 아주 멋진데요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ak9WUBa8NC9eg7nT9
<lexlove_> 현재 사진인가요? 하늘이 청명하네요
<razGon_> 예
<razGon_> 하늘은 저렇게 푸르고 바람은 정말 시원합니다. 하와이 갔을때 그 시원한 그바람이더라구요. 가랑비 비슷하게 살짝 오는게 하와이안 브리즈같은..ㅋ
<razGon_> 제가 카톡에 적었는데. 지금 제주. 햇빛은 맑고, 바람은 시원하고, 거리는 조용하고...
<lexlove_> 음... 하늘이 맑은 것만 빼면 여기랑 비슷하네요
<lexlove_> 바람소리가 거세긴 합니다만. ㅎ
<lexlove_> 바람이 시원하고 거리가 조용합니다.
<razGon_> 광양도 곧그리될겁니다.
<razGon_> 여기는 관광지다 보니... 근데 매우 조용해요.ㅋ
<razGon_> 오늘 오후에 비행기로 광주집에 가야하는데. 후...
<razGon_> 다 결항이라서.. 그거 아니면 월정리서 커피 한잔 마시고 가는데.ㅋ
<lexlove_> 비행기가 뜨겠죠?
<razGon_> 오후 부터 뜬다는데. 이미 어제부터 밀린 비행기가 있어서 그거 다 처리하려면 오늘 오후 비행기는 안될가 싶습니다.
<lexlove_> 애구~~
<kim60> hi
<kim60> i need help
<kim60> 안녕하세요
<kim60>  도움이 필요해서 들어왔는데요
<kim60> 리그오브레전드를 깔려고 하는데
<kim60>  잘안되네요
<kim60> 깔아도 알수없는 버그만 뜬다면서 반응하고요ㅗ
<kim75> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-08
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-31
<soyeomul> 양양
<soyeomul> 서울
<soyeomul> 고속도로타고 서교동왔네유
<soyeomul> 이발합니다
<soyeomul> 아이들 얼집 데녀다주러 암사동 왔네유
<soyeomul> 여긴동네가 조용합니다 강동구 암사동
<soyeomul> 아 차 돌려야겄어요 합
<foxmask> 안녕하세유
<Jason-KR> 푸하하하하~   안녕하세"유~" ㅋ
<foxmask> 유 다 ^^
<lucydodo> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 허이구~ 이 얼마만이요? 반갑습니다.
<lucydodo> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 오랜만입니다
<soyeomul> 중부내륙고속도로 괴산휴게소입니다 하행
<soyeomul> 저녁밥묵고 갑니다 돌솥비빔밥 시켯어유
<lex__> 소여물님 저희 회사 근처에 다녀가셨네요
<soyeomul> 벌써 마이삭 태풍 영향인지 바람이세네유
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 란련하세요
<lex__> 네. 란련합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 폰이라 엉망임다
<soyeomul> 아으
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아따 서울 분위기 끝내주더이다 마스크
<soyeomul> 헥헥 다다가 거의 탈출하는 느낌
<lex__> 사무실 안에서도 쓰고 있답니다.
<soyeomul> 우어어
<soyeomul> 거 진짜 답답하더이다
<lex__> 맞아요. ㅍㅍ
<lex__> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 밥묵는데 암사동에서
<soyeomul> 엄청 눈치보이데유
<soyeomul> 다들 포장해서 그냥 가데유
<soyeomul> 집사람이랑 저만 앉아서 묵고 얼른 자리 떳어유
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 우따 밥 나와서유
<soyeomul> 합1
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<twinsenaxe> sudo do-release-upgrade -d 주분투 20.04 LTS로 업그레이드했습니다. 트위터에 don't try this at home 했더니 주분투 공시계정에서 it's safe both at home and at work to upgrade following upgrade reference 라고 답글을 달아주더군요
<twinsenaxe> acer ao756 2012년산 저사양 랩톱...에서 20.04도 부드럽고 안정적으로 잘 돌아갑니다
<twinsenaxe> 1366*768 해상도에서 레드벨벳 사이코 1080p 동영상도 vlc에서 youtube에서 원활하게
#ubuntu-ko 2020-09-01
<soyeomul> 알로하~
<soyeomul> 울진에서 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침입니다 다들 아침식사 하셨습니까요~
<soyeomul> 일요일 저녁에 소여물 주고서 울진에서 출발하여,,, 동해고속도로타고 쭈우우우욱 올라가서 양양에서 꺾고 쭈우우욱 서울(남양주 톨게이트)까지 내달렸네유
<soyeomul> 내린천 휴게소에서 늦은 저녁밥 먹었는데,,, 기름은 다음 홍천휴게소에서 넣었습니다
<soyeomul> 홍천휴게소는 야간 식당 운영 잠정 중단했다네요 코로나 사태가 해결되면 그때 다시 야간 식당 운영재개한다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 새벽 1시 49분에 서울 마포구 서교동 도착.
<soyeomul> 다음날 오전에 아이들과 한강 망원지구 서울함이 정박해있는 곳에서 놀다가 아이들을 어린이집에 데려다주고 다시 울진으로 내려왓습니다
<soyeomul> 서교동 이발비 올랐습니다 1만원에서 1만 2천원인가... 대략... 그랬던거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 음.. 거의 30년만에 오른거 같았습니다 그 느낌이..
<soyeomul> 이발사 아저씨 그곳 서교동 터줏대감
<soyeomul> 충남에서 결혼해서 서울 올라온 이발사 아자씨 부부
<soyeomul> 두분다 충남 홍성 고향
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 어소세요~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넹넹~!
<soyeomul> 바쁜 화요일 아침입니다
<soyeomul> 울진은 마이삭 비상 대기!
<soyeomul> 그리고 뉴스 빌보드 일뜽!
<soyeomul> BTS
<soyeomul> 데비안 BTS 와 너무 똑같아 한번씩 놀랩니다
<soyeomul> 주말 서울집 돌보고 오느라 못쓴 농장일지 정리하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 합!
<lex__> 소여물님 수고하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨 농장일지 정리다했어유~
<soyeomul> 주말에 서울 있는동안 많은 일이 있었어유 울진에선
<soyeomul> 한마리 하늘로 올라가고... 한마리 다시 이땅으로 왔어유
<soyeomul> 폐사신고/출생신고 했네유
<Seony> 요 며칠 선풍기 틀면 추울 정도가 된 거 보니 여름 다 간듯 싶네요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세유
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안 그래도 좀 전에 선풍기 하나 구매했네유 우사에 송아지용입니다!
<soyeomul> 사람은 가을이지만 송아지는 일년내내 여름-여름-여름-겨울
<Seony> 송아지가 더위를 많이 타나요?
<soyeomul> 아 더위보다도 바닥 건조용으로 구매했어요
<soyeomul> 선풍기를 일년 내내 틀어주면 바닥이 뽀송뽀송해서 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 겨울에 딱 한달만 안트네유
<soyeomul> 설날 전후로 한달
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<lex__> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lex__> 오늘은 약간 한가합니다.^^
<Seony> 요즘은 한가하실 때는 뭐 하세요?
<soyeomul> 파이썬 투 언더바 렉스님 머찝니다 늘 볼때마다 닉네임이요~
<soyeomul> 돈을 번다는거 이거 참 빡센건데,,, 지금 생각해보니 부지런한 분들이 돈을 버는거 같더이다...
<soyeomul> 일찍 일어나고 꾸준히 메모하고 장부 정리하고... 움직이고
<lex__> 오늘의 한가함은 일하면서 IRC 살짝 볼 수 있다는 것입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아하
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 거였군요
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 머라도 끊임없이 움직이는 사람들이 돈을 버는!
<lex__> 바쁠 때는 폰을 못봐요.
<soyeomul> IRC 가 대문자인걸보니 폰이 아닌거 같은 느낌이어요;;; 콤푸타의 흔적!
<lex__> 폰입니다. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 폰 고수시네유!
<soyeomul> 전 폰으로 타자 치면 란년하세유 막 이래유
<lex__> 누를 때마다 shift를 눌렀어요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 하여간 대단!
<soyeomul> 커커커피 한잔 합시다아아앙~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 벌써 점심시간이 다가오네유
<soyeomul> 전 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<zzstudio> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<lucydodo> 안녕하세요 날씨가 꼭 비가 올 것 같네요
<Jason-KR> Hi~ feren !!  Where R U now?
<lucydodo> Jason-KR: 여긴 울산입니다! ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 반가워요.  남부지방  비 오려는 기미'가 있나봐요 ?
<Jason-KR> 설엔 언제 와여 ?
<lucydodo> 네 태풍 영향인 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<lucydodo> 서울은 모르겠네요,, 아마 연말쯤에 한 번 가지 않을까 싶습니다
<Jason-KR> 내 얘기는 보칵' 같은....ㅎ
<lucydodo> 죄송한데 보칵이 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 개인 메시지 드렸음. ^^
<lex__> 보칵이 뭔가요?
<Jason-KR> 개인 메시지 드렸음. ^^ +1 ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 저 어제 저녁에 문자메시지 받았어요. 내용은 "지난 토요일 파주시 XX회의 참석에 감사~ 블라블라~ 그런데, 참석자중 1인이 미열 발생, 0831일 코로나 검사, 0901 결과 나올 때까지 자가 격리해 주세요" 라고... ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 오마나.
<Jason-KR> 오늘 출근도 않하고...제 지인 빈-사무실에서 혼자 근무하다가 ㅎㅎㅎ  12시에 예의 그 분 결과 "음성" 메시지 받고 정상 근무중입니다. ㅋ   중간에 좀 떨었다는...왜냐면,
<Jason-KR> 제 주변, 제가 만난 사람들께 폐가 될까봐~     물론, 그동안 마스크 잘 쓰고, 방역에 무척 조심은 했었지요.
<Jason-KR> l ex: 즐 퇴근 하시고, 편안한 저녁시간 되세요~
<lex__> 네. 재준님 즐거운 저녁 되세요.^^
<lex__> 음성 축하드려요.^^
<soyeomul> 태풍 마이삭 대비 설거지중임다
<soyeomul> 연장근무중인디요
<soyeomul> 바람에 날릴것들 바짝 무거운걸로 찌찌키고잇어뉴
<soyeomul> 빈사료포대 종이류는 다 태웟어유
<soyeomul> 10분전부터 울진군 먹구름에 비옵니다
<soyeomul> 사실 잠 못이루는 이틀이 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 오늘 밤 내일 밤 그다음날 새벽
<soyeomul> 마이삭 진로가 한반도를 쫘아악 훓고 간대서 48시간 비상대기중이지유
<soyeomul> 야간근무 적막함 달래려 캔맥주 6캔 삿네유
<soyeomul> 벌써 2캔 마셧어유
<soyeomul> 그와중에 어미소 암소 한마리 큰소에게 치받쳐서 못일어나서 수의사 다녀갓네여
<soyeomul> 긴급도축 하느냐 마느냐 엄청 갈등하다 진단서 끊엇슴다
<soyeomul> 진단서 끊엇는대 이아이가 2시간후 벌떡 일어낫슴다
<soyeomul> 참 다이내믹한 대숲농장임니다
<soyeomul> 마음이 염라대왕 만나고 온 느낌
<soyeomul> 이 암소 끝까지 비육시키어 출하하고파서 힘센소 영향 안미치게 칸 분리하고 묵는거 엄청 잘 주기로 다짐함니다
<soyeomul> 내일 오전에 선풍기 달려고 동네 후배 불럿는데 태풍 바람이 세면 작업 취소시켜야것어유
<soyeomul> 작년에도 태풍 오기전 선풍기 달앗어유
<soyeomul> 작년태풍은 미탁%%%
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리가 우리 탈출햇어유
<soyeomul> 나갈땐 잘 나가더니 들어오는 구멍을 못찾아서 이리저리 방황하네유
<soyeomul> 배거프다고 어미소 곁을 배회중임다
<soyeomul> 얄미워서 그냥 냅둡니다
<soyeomul> 꼭 말썽피우는 송아지 한두마리씩 잇어유 아으
<soyeomul> 으따 음주 irc 막 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 캔맥에 알딸딸하네유
<soyeomul> 5분후 퇴근합니다
<soyeomul> 내일은 태풍 대비 새벽 출근 예약임다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 알로하~
